# Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?



## Pilkman (30. November 2005)

Und zwar hier...

http://www.catch-release.de/

Einfach mal schauen, in Ruhe durchlesen und dann entscheiden, ob man diese Aktion mit seiner zustimmenden Eintragung unterstützen möchte. Ich für meinen Teil, ja! #6


----------



## darth carper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich auch!


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

huhu markus #h


----------



## Urlauber (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich bin dabei!!!|wavey:


----------



## Ghanja (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Dabei ...... :m


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Auch dabei.......#6


----------



## Pete (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ich nich...|wavey: :q 


is, wer nich mitmacht, mega-out, oder wie ??? 


erinnert mich irgendwie an die derzeitigen tussen in den klassenstufen 12 und 13 ---- 50 prozent in barbieliker rosa garnitur und 30x30 sport-lack-täschchen....


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Was ist so abwägig Pete?

Weil Marc kein Boardpartner mehr ist?


----------



## Pete (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

du scheinst ernst und spaß sehr schnell zu verwechseln, hony...:q 

bleib cool, mädel #6


----------



## bodenseepeter (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ich nich...|wavey: :q
> 
> 
> is, wer nich mitmacht, mega-out, oder wie ???


 
Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. Jeder soll eben nach seiner Fasson seelig werden.


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nu Nu Pete........ist doch alles oki, oder?


----------



## Pilkman (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ... erinnert mich irgendwie an die derzeitigen tussen in den klassenstufen 12 und 13 ---- 50 prozent in barbieliker rosa garnitur und 30x30 sport-lack-täschchen....



Schlechter Vergleich, Pete!  

Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Einheitsbretzeltussen wirklich eher zu belächeln sind , geht es bei der oben genannten Initiative nicht um eine Modeerscheinung oder ums In-sein, sondern um das Interesse an der Veränderung einer eingefahrenen Schiene. Nicht um eine generelle und ebenso strikte Regelung in Richtung C&R, sondern um die Möglichkeit der selektiven Entnahme und das gestützt durch geänderte gesetzliche Vorschriften und Regeln und vielleicht auch ein geändertes Denken im Kopf der meisten Angler.

Verstehste? :m


----------



## Lachsy (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> erinnert mich irgendwie an die derzeitigen tussen in den klassenstufen 12 und 13 ---- 50 prozent in barbieliker rosa garnitur und 30x30 sport-lack-täschchen....



boh die will ich auch :q :q :q 

und eingetragen #h #h


----------



## Franky (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Clarissa mit pinkfarbendem Handtäschchen (Schrankköfferchen) - will ich sehn und trag mich dann auch ein! :q:q:q


----------



## Pete (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

honey...bei mir schon...möchte nur nicht so ein polarisierendes threadchen...guck mal, ich hab letzten sommer drei wochen am stück in norge gefischt und hab nicht einen schwanz mit nach hause gebracht...quasi mehr released als gefangen 

und es war gut so...ich hoffe, du weißt jetzt, wie ichs meine...


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nein weis ich nicht.......gg

Türlich weis ich es. Aber man muss sowas doch auch nicht in lächerliche ziehen, oder? Es geht uns ja alle an.......Und nicht nur die, die in Norwegen, Holland oder sonstwo angeln gehen.


----------



## bennie (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Aber Hallo!! Eine super Sache  #6


----------



## Pete (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

naja...klug*******n möchte ich nicht...und ins-lächerliche-ziehen is auch nicht mein ding...wenn nicht, dann nicht...schlaft schön #h


----------



## Joka (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal, ich hab letzten sommer drei wochen am stück in norge gefischt und hab nicht einen schwanz mit nach hause gebracht




na das glaube ich dir aber nicht :q


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich sage dazu auch nix mehr Pete, denn ich habe meine eigene Meinung dazu.....

Den Mund habe ich mir hier schon oft genug verbrannt und davon habe ich genug........


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich nicht. 

Wozu auch. 

Ist doch alles selbstverständlich. 

Also was ist das Ziel der Kampagne?

Uli


----------



## Lahnfischer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde das ne super Sache und bin natürlich schon längst eingetragen. Es ist ja auch nicht so, daß es Vorschrift werden soll, alle Fische zu releasen, aber eine offizielle rechtlich abgesicherte Erlaubnis für die selektive Entnahme ist längst überfällig. In anderen europäischen Ländern ist dies schon lange Gang und Gäbe, der Fischbestand dort entsprechend besser und im Zuge der EU und der Globalisierung...:g 
Dabei sei jedem Angler sein Fisch auf dem Teller gegönnt, ich lasse mir auch gerne mal einen schmecken :q


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Kann mir jemand mal erklären wie das ganze funktioniert ? 

Auf der Seite lese ich: 


> Wir von Catch & Release möchten durch unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an beiden Punkten eine Veränderung schaffen



Was bedeudet Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in diesem Zusammenhang? 
Was will man damit, bei wem erreichen? 

Mir fehlt da irgendwie ein konkretes Konzept. 

P.S.
is nicht böse gemeint, mich interessierst halt nur


----------



## Achim 1961 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Das kenne ich doch irgendwo her http://www.szczupak.org/Hecht.html
Das gibt es schon über Jahre. Möchte gerne mal wissen wieviel Unterschriften die schon gesammelt haben.


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Steht doch da Achim....2668


----------



## Nauke (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich nicht.


----------



## Achim 1961 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Da schaffen wir doch noch die 3000 oder. Sorry habs nicht gesehen honeybee!


----------



## Carp4Fun (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo,

Obwohl ich stark bezweiflen möchte, dass solch eine Aktion allein an der momentanen Gesetzeslage etwas zu ändern vermag, habe ich mich dort mal eingetragen. -Einfach, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass der waidgerechte Sportangler auch in der Lage sein sollte, in einem gewissen Maße selbst entscheiden zu dürfen, was mit seinem Fang geschieht.#6 

Schönen Abend noch#h 

Carp4Fun


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

bin auch dabei #6


----------



## Pete (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

franzl...konzeptionell sehe ich da auch (noch)  nicht viel...außer dass ne schön gemachte propaganda-seite ist...vielleicht entwickelt es sich ja und es wird irgendwann mehr draus...erinnert mich so ein wenig an die laichdorsch-kampagne, um die es ja momentan (und gottseidank) wieder recht ruhig geworden ist.....c&r sollte man, wenn man davon überzeugt ist, in erster line für sich leben und am angelwasser den mitangelnden kollegen vermitteln...

und das machen eine reihe sogenannter "renomierter" angler in deutschland schon lange, neben marc und beyer und heese und fuhrmann und strelow und und und ....wird es da wohl zehntausende nicht genannter angler geben...


----------



## nikmark (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ist doch ein alter Hut !
So müsst Ihr es machen:http://people.freenet.de/Catchless-Release-Force/Index1.htm

Die Fische schon vor dem Fangen RELEASEN :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Kurzer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Auch meine Stimme hat Er!

Gruß


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Finde das völligen Unsinn.
Eine radikale Entnahme kann für ein Gewässer ebenso schädlich sein wie ein radikales zurück setzen. Hier muss ein vernünftiges Mittelmaß gefunden werden und dies kann nur über einen Hegeplan geschehen.

Anstatt sich für so etwas ein zu setzen sollte man sich lieber in seinem Verein bzw. Verband für einen vernünftigen Hegeplan einsetzen über den die Bestände geregelt werden können.

Viele Leute meinen mit C&R dem Fischbestand eines Gewässers etwas gutes zu tun, erreichen damit aber das komplette Gegenteil. Es ist viel sinnvoller sich an den jeweiligen Hegeplan zu halten als in einem Gewässer, das man meint zu kennen, es aber oftmals nicht tut, jeden Fisch zurück zu setzen oder zu entnehmen.


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

guten morgen schwalmangler #h

soll ich dir den text dieser page auf der startseite hier nochmal reinkopieren, oder möchtest du ihn dir lieber selbst noch einmal ganz genau & gewissenhaft durchlesen? dein post spiegelt nämlich just dieses anliegen wieder und genau aus diesem grund wird man die vermutung nicht los, daß du all daß, was aus der potsdamer ecke kommt, in frage stellst! ich kann´s einfach nicht glauben – sorry #h


----------



## voice (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

irgendwie seltsam..... jeder andere C&R thread wird hier versucht im keime zu ersticken ... aber mach ne aktion draus und alles wird gut..... da kann ich nur den kopf schütteln
voice


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Tut mir leid Jirko, ich kann die Passage mit den Hegeplänen nicht entdecken. Ich habe bisher nur entdeckt dort ebensolche Ammenmärchen verbreitet werden wie es viele radikalen C&Rler tun nämlich das ein Fischbestand nicht über Nachbesatz erhalten werden kann und alle deutschen Gewässer leergefischt währen wenn jeder Angler seinen gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen würde. Dies ist eine Pauschalaussage und meiner Meinung nach völliger Unsinn.

Man kann nicht alle Gewässer hier in Deutschland über einen Kamm scheren. Was für das eine Gewässer gut ist, ist evtl. für das andere Gewässer schlecht.

Mit Hilfe der aktuellen Regelung - nämlich das Vereine dazu verpflichtet sind einen Hegeplan auf zu stellen bzw. in den nächsten Jahren noch werden wenn sie es noch nicht sind - kann man wesentlich mehr erreichen als pauschal zu sagen es muss deutschlandweit ein bestimmtes Schonmaß oder Entnahmefenster eingeführt werden. Dies kann je nachdem um welches Gewässer es sich handelt und welcher Fischbestand darin besteht schädlich für das Gewässer sowie den beinhalteten Fischbestand sein. Es ist wesentlich sinnvoller die momentane Regelung der Hegepläne zu nutzen und dies individuell für ein bestimmtes Gewässer fest zu legen.

Weiterhin möchte ich Dich doch bitten, Jirko, Deine wagen Unterstellungen hier zu unterlassen und Dich vorher erst einmal zu Informieren bevor Du jemandem etwas unterstellst. Wenn Du das nämlich getan hättest, dann wüsstest Du das ich eben diese Meinung schon in mehreren C&R Diskussionen hier im AB vertreten habe und auch weiterhin vertreten werde zumal die Vereine in denen ich Mitglied bin mit der momentanen Gesetzgebung (welche die Aufstellung von Hegeplänen ausdrücklich befürwortet) sehr gute Erfolge erzielen konnten.


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

hallo schwalmangler #h


> Catch & Release steht für:
> - einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen
> - eine selektive Entnahme
> - flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten
> ...


das ist die basis des anliegens. das daraus resultierend deine vorschläge in deinem post in die tat umgesetzt werden, steht doch auf einem ganz anderen blatt schwalmangler! bevor dies aber doch möglich ist, muß das grundansinnen doch erst einmal in angriff genommen werden... um nichts anderes geht es bei dieser sache!
und wenn du genau der gleichen meinung bist, dann solltest du´s doch bitte nicht als, ich zitiere „Finde das völligen Unsinn“, titulieren... ist doch ein widerspruch ansich, oder irre ich mich da!? ich kann da leider keine wage unterstellung meinerseits erkennen. wünsch dir noch nen feinen & entspannten donnerstag #h


----------



## Pilkman (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo Schwalmangler,

das mit den Hegeplänen und den Vereinen ist ja wirklich eine nette Sache, nur kann man das leider nicht auf alle Gewässer in Deutschland anwenden. Du merkst, auch Deine Kritik paßt auf Deine eigene Aussage. :m

Ich begründe auch weshalb: Beispiel Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Brandenburg. Die Zahl der wirklichen Vereinsgewässer mit für sich gesehenem überschaubaren Gebiet und den entsprechenden Kontrollmöglichkeiten ist vergleichsweise sehr gering. Hunderte von Gewässern der unterschiedlichsten Größen können beispielsweise über die Verbandskarte des Landesanglerverbandes befischt werden und das von jedem Mitglied des LAV und unzähligen Gastanglern, die im Besitz dieser Verbandskarte sind. Natürlich gibt es die althergebrachten Schonmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahmegrenzen, aber kann man da schon von einem Hegeplan für das jeweilige Gewässer sprechen, der individuell erstellt und angepaßt worden ist? Wohl kaum, oder? Das ließe sich in so einem Rahmen auch gar nicht bewerkstelligen.

Stichwort: Bestandserhaltung durch Besatz. Schön für die Gewässer, wo überhaupt noch besetzt wird und das mit einem ausgewogenen Bestand an Arten und Größen. Bei dem Geld, was Verbänden und Vereinen zur Verfügung steht, sind das zumindest in unserem Bereich eher Tropfen auf den heissen Stein.

Aber zumindest sind wir uns ja einig, das gehandelt werden muss. Nur über die Wahl der Mittel ist man sich ja noch nicht ganz einig. :m


----------



## Papa (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wir nehmen schon lange keine großen Exemplare mehr mit , zum ersten wegen den guten Genen (wollen ja auch noch im nächsten Jahr unseren Angelspaß haben) und zum zweiten schaff ich die gar nicht alleine zu essen. Nichtmal zu zweit bekommt man einen 90iger Hecht aufgefuttert und in die Truhe leg ich den nicht. Wenn ein Fisch dann frisch #6 

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden , ich bin da eher gemütlich. 


PS: Das die Karpfenangler keinen 30ig-Pfünder mitnehmen wollen kann ich unheimlich gut verstehen |supergri


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Jirko:
Die Vereine und Verbände sind derzeit am Ausarbeiten einer deutschlandweiten Verpflichtung zur Erstellung von Hegeplänen, das Grundansinnen ist also schon in Angriff genommen worden, sogar schon vor einigen Jahren. Dies hat aber nichts mit C&R zu tun. C&R steht auch nicht für die von Dir zitierten Aussagen sondern für Catch (fangen) und Release (freilassen) und hat nichts mit der Analyse von Gewässern, der dort beinhalteten Bestände und der Aufstellung eines Hegeplans zu tun. Bitte wirf doch nicht zwei von Grund auf verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf.

@Pilkman:
Natürlich kann man die Erstellung eines Hegeplans auf alle Gewässer in Deutschland anwenden. Dazu hilft es natürlich wenig - wie von der Seite catch-releasegefordert - eine einheitliche Regelung für alle deutschen Gewässer auf zu stellen, sondern man muss dies, wie es schon vielerorts gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist und praktiziert wird auf ein ganzes Gewässer oder in Flüssen auf mehrere Gewässerabschnitte beziehen.

Auch der LAV wird in absehbarer Zeit dazu verpflichtet werden Pläne für die von ihm bewirtschafteten Gewässer auf zu stellen. Das dies machbar ist, zeigt die momentane, gängige Praxis des DAV bzw. die der darin zusammengeschlossenen Vereine und Verbände. 

Wenn ein Verein nicht mehr in der Lage ist einen der Entnahme angepassten Besatz zu tätigen bzw. einen Bestand durch die ihm vom Gesetzgeber gegebenen Mittel zu regulieren sollte sich der Verein ernsthafte Gedanken machen. Und hier kommst Du zum Einsatz. Du hast als Verinesmitglied die Möglichkeit mit zu entscheiden was mit den Geldern geschiet die Du zahlst. Ich habe dies z.B. letztes Jahr in einem der Vereine in denen ich Mitglied bin getan. Dort durfte der Hecht bis September weder beangelt, noch entnommen werden obwohl es einen sehr guten Hechtbestand gab. Problem hier jedoch war, das es einen zu guten Hechtbestand gab - will heißen das die Bestandsdichte zu hoch war. Als Resultat blieb ein Großteil der Hechte kleinwüchsig und der Weissfischbestand hatte in den letzten Jahren massiv abgenommen. Nun darf der Hecht wieder das ganze jahr beangelt werden, Hechte müssen entnommen werden und es wurden zusätzliche Futterfische besetzt. Innerhalb der nächsten Jahre wird nun mehrfach überprüft werden wie diese Maßnehmen greifen und der aufgestellte Hegeplan wird entrsprechend angepasst werden.


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

hallo schwalmangler #h


> eine einheitliche Regelung für alle deutschen Gewässer auf zu stellen...


ich kann beim besten willen nirgends solch eine textpassage finden... schon garnicht auf den seiten von c & r. würde mich freuen, wenn du mich diesbezüglich aufklären könntest... besten dank im voraus #h


----------



## sundfisher (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

in Dänemark ist Catch und Release kein Thema sonder normal. Ich bekenne mich auch schuldig zu meiener Deutschen Anglerzeit meine Kapitalen Hechte und Karpfen wieder laufen gelassen zu haben. Immer mit einem Blick über die Schulter um zu sehen ob nicht irgendein "Ordnungsverdreher" mich im Visier hatte. Habe mich daher auch eingetragen.

P.S. da ich nur vom eigenen Boot angle setzte ich ebenfalls Dorsche der + 10 kilo Marke zurück, das macht immer Spaß wenn an Bord eines naheliegenden Kutters jemand Wind davon bekommt und ungläubige Blicke in meine Richtung schweifen (der spinnt doch) ............


----------



## HD4ever (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

selective Entnahme und einen sorgsamen Umgang mit unseren Fänger unterstütze ich auf jeden Fall !!!!!  #6#6#6


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich muß sagen dass ich keine hardcore CRler bin. Aber ich nehm eigentlich nur mit was ich übers Jahr so brauche sprich mit meiner Familie verzehre. Nicht wie andere Genossen, bei denen die ganze Straße mit versorgt wird. Von daher betreibe ich eigentlich schon immer CR und es war mir gelinde gesagt sch.....egal ob mich dabei jemand beobachtet hätte. Ich hätte dies demjenigen schon begründet! Von daher ünterstütze ich natürlich CR.
Ach ja @ Schwalmi, du bist ja sowieso grundsätlich gegen alles was aus der Ecke von Marc kommt und redest alles ins Negative, wobei ich hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion anfangen möchte, sondern dies nur kundtue weil mir dies in den div. Threads aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja @ Schwalmi, du bist ja sowieso grundsätlich gegen alles was aus der Ecke von Marc kommt und redest alles ins Negative, wobei ich hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion anfangen möchte, sondern dies nur kundtue weil mir dies in den div. Threads aufgefallen ist.



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

Ich möchte aber auch nicht, dass dieses in meinen Augen wichtige und richtige Anliegen durch solche Anfeindungen zerredet wird.


----------



## powermike1977 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

moinsen! 
hab auch mal meine stimme abgegeben.

"Catch & Release steht für:

- einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen 
- eine selektive Entnahme 
- flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten 
- sinnvolle Schonmaße 
- bessere Fischbestände"

so sehe ich das auch. von den fischen die ich gefangen habe, schwimmt der grossteil weiter. ob das jetzt n 15cm zander oder n 90er hecht war...eine selektive entnahme ist bei mir normal (liegt auch schon an der selektiven aufnahme meines köders ), aber wenn's gerade passt muss auch mal ein fang verwertet werden.

aber mich würde mal interessieren was mit dem punkt "sinnvolles schonmaß" gemeint ist. wenn vorher darauf verwiesen wird, dass grosse entnommene fische = entnommene gene bedeuten, muss ein schonmaß ja von "xy" cm bis "yx" cm gehen. 

mir scheint es eher so, dass bei uns in den gewässern durch entnahme von gefangenen fischen das "köderattakier-gen" immer weniger wird...da kann das wasser noch so fischreich sein, aber wenn alle zu schlau sind beisst halt nickes mehr 

gruss,
mike


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Bin auch dabei!!!#6


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Bartel-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei!!!#6


 
Und weißte auch warum es nachts kälter als draußen ist,und das ja nix macht,weil man ja nen Gartenzaun hat ? Ganz klar ! Weil Quark keine Gräten hat und ein Eichhörnchen nicht gewerbstätig ist.Noch logischer ist es,weil man ja weiß,dass Dachpfannen nicht gern beim Essen zusehen |kopfkrat 

:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## bissfieber (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

JO Catch and Release find ich GUT!!!#6


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> geht es bei der oben genannten Initiative nicht ums In-sein


Das sehe ich anders!  
C&R ist in und sinnvoll! :m :m :m 
Deshalb bin ich dabei!


----------



## Dok (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Bei der derzeitigen (Gesetzes)Lage steht zu befürchten das mit dieser Aktion genau das Gegenteil erreicht werden könnte. Wir Angler bewegen uns auf immer dünneren Eis. Und hier hängt sehr viel mehr darn als man meinen mag.
Sollte bei einem Gutachten erwiesen werden das Fische in der gleichen Form wie wir oder andere Tier Schmerz empfinden können, können wir froh sein wenn wir überhaupt noch angeln dürfen (ich erinnere nur mal den die jüngsten Aktionen von Peta). Bei der jetzigen Lage tun wir uns keinen Gefallen den Gesetzgeber dazu zu bewegen sich intensiv mit dem Thema zu befassen. 
Mir als geschulter Gewässerwart und Fischereiaufseher ist es völlig unverständlich wie man „Flexibel Schonzeiten“ fordern kann... #d 
Auch wenns gut gemeint sein mag habe ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache, denn das gibt unseren Gegenern nicht gerade wenig stoff!
Hoffentlich kommt der Bomberrang nicht zurück.....


----------



## Achim 1961 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der derzeitigen (Gesetzes)Lage steht zu befürchten das mit dieser Aktion genau das Gegenteil erreicht werden könnte. Wir Angler bewegen uns auf immer dünneren Eis. Und hier hängt sehr viel mehr darn als man meinen mag.
> Sollte bei einem Gutachten erwiesen werden das Fische in der gleichen Form wie wir oder andere Tier Schmerz empfinden können, können wir froh sein wenn wir überhaupt noch angeln dürfen (ich erinnere nur mal den die jüngsten Aktionen von Peta). Bei der jetzigen Lage tun wir uns keinen Gefallen den Gesetzgeber dazu zu bewegen sich intensiv mit dem Thema zu befassen.
> Mir als geschulter Gewässerwart und Fischereiaufseher ist es völlig unverständlich wie man „Flexibel Schonzeiten“ fordern kann... #d
> Auch wenns gut gemeint sein mag habe ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache, denn das gibt unseren Gegenern nicht gerade wenig stoff!
> Hoffentlich kommt der Bomberrang nicht zurück.....


 
Das nenne ich mal eine Begründung Respekt!!!! 

@ Reiner1962, wie kann man sagen ich bekenne mich zu C&R wenn ich trotzdem Fische mitnehme.

Das ist jetzt kein Angrif f sondern nur eine Frage. Obwohl ich deine Einstellung ja auch habe in Sachen Éntnahme.

Dann, wie kann ich sagen C&R ist in !!! Es scheint echt naive Angler zu geben die dass tun was andere sagen. Sockenknutscher halt. DAs ist jetzt in, sofoert wird die Socke geknutscht. Blödes Beispiel aber ist so. Ich finde deshalb die Begründung von DOK die die an der Realität steht. Und wenn man überhaupt wo helfen will dann bei den Leuten die die Idee zu sowas hatten und nicht die, die meinen es zu Kopieren. Das Ärgert mich noch viel mehr:r 
http://www.szczupak.org/

Aber nicht nur das, selbst die Moderatoren des Anglerboards können nicht beim Thema bleiben. Ich fand das hier ja eigentlich sehr interessant und hatte gehofft das jemand merkt das die Idee von uns Polen kommt.

Aber ich bleibe beim Thema, sachlich formuliert DOk.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Achim,
CR heißt für mich selektive entnahme.
Ich entnehme jedes Jahr was ich zum Verzehr brauche also 1-2 Hechte 10-15 Zander und etliche Barsche. Die Hechte und Zander sind alles Halbstarke ich sage mal zwischen 60-70cm. Wenn ich mein "Soll" erfüllt habe dann hab ich nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten. 
a) ich geh nicht mehr fischen :-(
b) ich verschenk alles :-(  (sinnvolle Verwertung)
c) ich lasse die Fische frei
für welches Herzblatt würdest du dich entscheiden  
p.s. ich verstand dein Posting nicht als Angriff.
So ist meine Sichtweise (Selektive Entnahme) ich sagte ja ich bin KEIN Hardcore CRler.


----------



## davidpil (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hi

hab mich auch eingetragen.


----------



## Achim 1961 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist meine Sichtweise (Selektive Entnahme) ich sagte ja ich bin KEIN Hardcore CRler.


 
endlich mal einer der Angler im Kopf ist.


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Bin dabei #6 

Da ich  hauptsächlich in NL fische gibt es da für mich NIX ZU ÜBERLEGEN .


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Marco O. (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Achim 1961 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man überhaupt wo helfen will dann bei den Leuten die die Idee zu sowas hatten und nicht die, die meinen es zu Kopieren. Das Ärgert mich noch viel mehr:r
> http://www.szczupak.org/
> 
> Ich fand das hier ja eigentlich sehr interessant und hatte gehofft das jemand merkt das die Idee von uns Polen kommt.


Hi Achim|wavey: 
Guckst du http://www.anglerwebs.de/cur/unterstuetzung.php , ihr Polen unterstützt dieses Projekt sogar....:m 

Genauso wie ich !!! 

Ich finde auch, das hat nichts mit " in sein" zu tun , sondern mit einer EIGENEN inneren Überzeugung, ob man dazu steht oder eben nicht.


----------



## Achim 1961 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Lesen müsste man können aber damit meine ich nicht mich. (Auch wieder nicht bös gemeint. )

Ich halte mich jetzt auch raus weil ich nicht daran schuld sein will das das Thema abweicht !!


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Das mit dem "in" war auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. In erster Linie ist es eine sinnvolle Sache, wenn wir auch in Zukunft noch (große) Fische fangen wollen und das Ökosystem Gewässer als Angler nicht grundlegend beeinträchtigen/schädigen wollen. 
Aber wenn ich sehe, wie viele Leute bei dieser Klasse-Aktion mitmachen, kann man doch durchaus sagen, dass C&R ist "in" ist. Hoffentlich für immer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde (nach wie vor) diese ganze c+r - Diskussion zu kurz gegriffen.

Denn letztlich geht es nicht darum ob und wer einen Fisch entnimmt oder zurückesetzt.

Sondern darum ob Angeln als solches anerkannt wird ohne das ständig irgendwelche Schützer meinen, moralisch/ethische Geschütze gegen die Angler auffahren zu müssen und dann auch noch Volksvertreter finden, die auf diesen Zug aufspringen und dann (je nach Bundesland, dran denken dass Fischereirecht Ländersache ist) immer mehr immer unsinnigere Gesetze erlassen.

Solange man nur immer wieder auf einzelne Aspekte (ich erinnere hier auch an die in meinen Augen auch sinnlosen Aktionen hinsichtlich Dorchschonzeiten/Schonmaße) eingeht, statt grundsätzlich zu begreifen, dass der Mensch zum eigenen Überleben anderes Leben (egal ob pflanzlich, tierisch (angefangen von Viren/Bakterien bis hin zu Säugetieren)) töten muss.

In dieser ganzen Diskussion kann es doch nur darum gehen, ob und in wie weit Menschen das Recht haben anderes Leben (auch Pflanzen sind Leben, liebe Vegetarier)zu nutzen.

Debatten ob man durch c+r bessere Fischbestände bekommt etc. sind daher in meinen Augen nicht produktiv, da dies wiederum nur Einzelaspekte sind, die mit dem grundsätzlichen Punkt (Nutzung von anderem Leben durch Menschen) eigentlich nichts zu tun hat.

Ich persönlich in übrigens Kochtoppangler mit vielen nicht entnommenen Fischen (je nach Art/Gewässer) - unabhängig von dieser ganzen Diskussion wird das bei mir auch so bleiben.

Ansonsten kann ich wie Dok nur hoffen, dass da nicht eine Lawine losgetreten wurde, deren Folgen nicht absehbar sind.

Und des weiteren hoffe ich (wieder mal) dass der Ton hier in dieser Diskussion so bleibt das nicht (wieder) Mods einschreiten müssen!


----------



## vk58 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Thomas, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!#6 . Genau aus diesen Gründen beteilige ich mih auch nicht an dieser Aktion. Sie ist nicht schlecht, aber nur ein kleiner Teilaspekt des Problems und lenkt evtl. vom großen Ganzen ab (wie Thomas ja auch schon richtigerweise schrieb).


----------



## Pilkman (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Was ich an den ganzen Bedenken immer nur nicht verstehen kann, ist der Umstand, dass unsere Anglerkollegen in anderen Ländern nicht mit fragwürdiger Kritik an ihrem Hobby und ihrem Verhalten zu kämpfen haben. Und das, obwohl diese Anglerkollegen nicht in anderen Kulturkreisen leben, in denen man evtl. Unterschiede bei einer Beurteilung berücksichtigen müßte. 

Nein, wir reden immer noch vom europäischen Ausland und unseren Nachbarländern, in denen die Umstände durchaus vergleichbar zu den unsrigen in Deutschland sind. Warum soll dort die selektive Entnahme und eine Möglichkeit des Zurücksetzens von gefangenem Fisch Erfolg in Bezug auf die reichen Fischbestände zeigen und legal durchgeführt werden dürfen und hier in unserem kleinen Deutschland nicht? Ehrlich gesagt finde ich keinen einzigen logischen Grund, der eine Andersbehandlung des Problems hier rechtfertigen würde.

Wie gesagt, auch ich möchte weiter Fisch essen, aber auch größere Fische fangen. Ich denke kaum, dass sich das ausschließt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Was ich an den ganzen Bedenken immer nur nicht verstehen kann, ist der Umstand, dass unsere Anglerkollegen in anderen Ländern nicht mit fragwürdiger Kritik an ihrem Hobby und ihrem Verhalten zu kämpfen haben.


Genau darum drehts sich ja!
Dass Angler mit  fragwürdiger Kritik zu kämpfen haben und eben NICHT (nur) um c+r!!!
Verweise dazu gerne nochmal auf den Artikel aus dem Novembermagazin:
Klickst Du hier>>>>


----------



## Pelznase (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

mich stört auch an dieser seite, dass noch keine klaren forderungen formuliert sind. es wird zwar alles mögliche durch artikel angesprochen, aber die zu unterstützenden ziele werden nicht eindeutig genannt. was soll man genau unterstüzen und wo finde ich es? an wen sollen diese forderungen gehen? wenn ich meine stimme abgeben soll, dann sollte ich schon wissen, wofür ich stimme. und das reicht mir nicht:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"Mit Ihrer Unterstützung werden wir gemeinsam die notwendigen Grundlagen für eine fischreiche Unterwasserwelt realisieren. Zum Wohle der Gewässer und natürlich zum Wohle unserer Kinder, die ein angeborenes Recht auf eine ökologisch funktionierende Natur haben, denn Wasser ist Leben..."[/FONT][/FONT]
liest sich wie ein werbetext. ist zwar alles strebenswert, aber ich möchte schon wissen, wie man das alles erreichen möchte.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## igler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Eine gute Sache bin dabei!


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Seh' ich ja jetzt erst... |supergri 


Den Ewignörglern sei ff. ins Gebetbuch geschrieben:

"Je schneller der Zug des Erfolges, je stärker der Gegenwind der Neider..."


Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere Negative zu der Erkenntnis durchringen, daß alle großen Dinge klein begonnen haben...

Fast ganz Europa macht uns vor, wie es funktionieren kann und niemand kommt auf den Trichter, daß in Deutschland mentalitätsbedingt, wie in diesem Thread wunderschön nachzulesen, C&R-technisch immer noch tiefstes Mittelalter das Zepter in der zittrigen Hand hält...|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich noch nicht !

Warum?

Auch wenn die Seite C&R so definiert, dass es ein flexibel auslegbares Handeln ermöglicht und die Eigenverantwortung durchaus fordert und evtl. dadurch aus fördert, also C&R nicht als Dogma des Radikalen erhebt,#6

so sind doch einige Überlegungen für mich wichtig:

Wie soll diese Aktion ablaufen? #c 
Es fehlen Zielformulierungen im Umsetzen: Wie soll man es erreichen, auf welchen Wegen, mit wem , durch wen usw.
Also: Wie wird meine Stimme verwertet?

Meine Stimme wird anonym behandelt.|kopfkrat
"Ihre persönliche Daten, die Sie an "Catch & Release" übermitteln, werden nicht an Dritte weitergegeben."
Welchen Sinn gibt das? Wenn man mit meiner Adresse etwas erreichen will, so muss sie glöaubwürdig sein. Geht das einfach nur über einen Zähler in einer Website?
Nein, denn was glaubt ihr, wie lange ich brauche als webmaster meinen Zähler hochzuschrauben?
Eine wirksame Maßnahme über "Unterschrift" ist nur dann gegeben, wenn die Unterschriften als Beweis der Unterstützung verwendet werden! Dies ist ein ausdrückliches MUSS !
Wozu also mein Eintrag? ...  Meine momentanen Gedanken hierzu äußere ich jetzt nicht. 

Diese Bitte um Unterstützung erscheint bisher planlos .. hoffentlich hat sie einen Plan des Vorgehens ... einen, der sinnvoll ist .. einen in unserem Sinne ... hoffentlich ...

solange ich das aber nicht weiß, bin ich sehr vorsichtig mit pauschalen Unterstützungen, 
für mich und vor mir (ich vor mir, nicht Ihr für mich !)würde es deshalb wie blindes, unreflektiertes HURRA Schreien aussehen.

und deswegen habe ich mich nicht eingetragen!#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich vertrete auch die Meinung, dass das C&R endlich vom Gesetzgeber
legalisiert werden muß.
Egal um welche Fischart es sich handelt, ich möchte mich nicht als einen
Verbrecher einstufen lassen müssen, bloß weil ich einen Fisch den ich nicht verwerten kann zurück setzte.
Wenn wir Angler eine größere Lobby hätten würden wir, glaube ich nicht einmal darüber diskutieren brauchen.
Aber man hat uns Angler noch nicht als potenzielle Wähler entdeckt.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Chris C. (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Achim 1961 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man überhaupt wo helfen will dann bei den Leuten die die Idee zu sowas hatten und nicht die, die meinen es zu Kopieren. Das Ärgert mich noch viel mehr:r
> http://www.szczupak.org/
> Ich fand das hier ja eigentlich sehr interessant und hatte gehofft das jemand merkt das die Idee von uns Polen kommt.



Die Idee kommt nicht von den Polen aber die Seite szczupak.org! Die übringens echt gelungen ist und schon reichlich Früchte getragen hat. Denn genau wie die Deutschen haben auch die Polen mit Ansichten aus dem Mittelalter zu kämpfen. Und Aufklärung steht an oberster Stelle!
Daher arbeitet C-R auch mit den Mitwirkenden der Szczupak-Seite zusammen. Genau wie mit Größen aus der holländischen und amerikanischen Angelszene.

Da hat doch einer nach Zielen gefragt!
1. Aufklärung über die Problematik am Wasser. Das erkennt man hoffentlich in den Artikeln!
2. Ein anderes Bewusstsein bei einigen Anglern schaffen.
3. Gesetzesänderung! Wobei bis dahin noch ein weiter Schritt ist! Ich möchte nicht von irgendwelchen Peta-Extremisten angezeigt werden, wenn ich einem Fisch, denn ich nicht verwerten möchte (egal aus welchem Grund) die Freiheit schenke! In Nachbarländern wie Holland jagd die Polizei und WSP die Angler, die Fische abschlagen. In Deutschland werden die Angler gejagd, die Fische zurücksetzten, die sie nicht verwerten können/wollen. Das kann einfach nicht sein!


----------



## Chris C. (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Stimme wird anonym behandelt.|kopfkrat
> "Ihre persönliche Daten, die Sie an "Catch & Release" übermitteln, werden nicht an Dritte weitergegeben."
> Welchen Sinn gibt das? Wenn man mit meiner Adresse etwas erreichen will, so muss sie glöaubwürdig sein. Geht das einfach nur über einen Zähler in einer Website?
> Nein, denn was glaubt ihr, wie lange ich brauche als webmaster meinen Zähler hochzuschrauben?
> ...



Ohne Einverständnis darf man persönliche Daten nicht an dritte weitergeben. Wir sammeln Namen, um die Befürworter zu kennen und die Emailadressen, um die Leute zu infomieren, was es an Neuigkeiten gibt und für welche Vorhaben deren "Unterschrift" genutzt werden können. Jedes Vorhaben muss allerdings seperat angefragt werden, sonst gibt es Stress! 
Den Zähler haben wir schon hochgepuscht, denn das bringt uns nach vorne! |kopfkrat#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

So Jungs, bevor das hier ausartet, auch hier gelten die Boardregeln:

b) Sollte in der Signatur ein nichtkommerzieller Link / Banner enthalten sein, so ist dieser nur zulässig, wenn er vom Betreiber autorisiert wurde. 
c) Autorisierte Links / Banner sind zu kennzeichnen.

Wie bei anderen solchen Aktionen (Dorschschonzeiten/masse etc.) auch haben wir bisher die Verlinkung auf solche Aktionen und Werbung dafür (auch ohne Link) in Signatur/Benutzerbild etc. nicht genehmigt.

Es ist immner sehr schwierig bei solchen Aktionen grundsätzlich dafür oder dagegen zu sein (wie Ihr schon an der Diskussion hier seht), daher möchten wir Euch bitten das zukünftig zu unterlassen.

Das betrifft audrücklich die Signatur etc. (oder, weils ja "Cleverle" gibt, wenn einer meint das per Hand in jedes seiner Postings einfügen zu müssen) und heisst nicht dass in diesem Thread nicht die Seite bekannt gemacht werden oder darüber diskutiert werden kann oder soll. 

Wie immer aber bitte dabei den "boardangemessenen Diskussionstil" beachten.

Danke


----------



## schroe (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Interessanter Aspekt. 
Ich anerkenne zwar, dass eine "Unterschriftenaktion" in ihrer Tendenz die richtige Richtung vorgibt, da sie aber in meinen Augen zu kurz gegriffen scheint, beteilige ich mich nicht.

Da bricht im Kaufhaus ´ne Omi bewußtlos zusammen, hineilen und helfen werde ich ihr jedoch nicht. Hineilen und Helfen ergäbe erst einen Sinn, wenn ich Omi vollständig heilen könnte. 
Kann ich aber nicht, kann vermutlich niemand. Evtl. ein Symptom behandeln. Erscheint mir jedoch zu "kurz gegriffen", 
Ergo:Omi bleibt liegen.|supergri 

Zugegeben, etwas überzogen. In seiner (schwer nachvollziehbaren) Logik erkennt man dennoch eine Analogie.

Unsere Nachbarn (Dänemark, Holland, Schweiz, Österreich..........), da wohl empririsch gebildeter, haben einen guten Weg gefunden.
Damit bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass in Deutschland, nicht zuletzt durch dieserart Aktionen, eine verstandesbegabte Entscheidung getroffen und in Gesetzen ihren Wiederklang finden wird.

Wer einen, unter der Prämisse der Berücksichtigung von Schonzeit, Schonmaß und Artenschutz gefangenen Fisch entnehmen will, nimmt ihn mit. Wer nicht, setzt ihn schonend zurück (siehe Holland, da klappts....).

Ich bin beim "steten Tropfen" dabei.:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Einverständnis darf man persönliche Daten nicht an dritte weitergeben. Wir sammeln Namen, um die Befürworter zu kennen und die Emailadressen, um die Leute zu infomieren, was es an Neuigkeiten gibt und für welche Vorhaben deren "Unterschrift" genutzt werden können. Jedes Vorhaben muss allerdings seperat angefragt werden, sonst gibt es Stress!


 
Richtig: die dürft ihr nicht weitergeben, aber bei Unterschriftensammlungen gibt man das Einverständnis der zweckgebundenen Veröffentlichung/Weitergabe (z.B. an den Gesetzgeber usw.) gerne mit, weil sonst wäre seine Unterschrift wertlos, da wie gesagt, nur ein Zähler nichts bringt.
Dein obiger Satz:
"um die Leute zu infomieren, ...  für welche Vorhaben deren "Unterschrift" genutzt werden können."
ist sehr interessant!! Ist es doch das, was mich abhält zu "unterschreiben". Welchen Plan habt ihr denn schon? Informiere mich doch darüber, bevor ich unterschreibe. Ich hoffe, Du verstehst meinen Standpunkt/Kritik #h 

Was macht ihr eigentlich dann mit Namen, die sich eintragen und nicht informiert werden wollen? 
" Newsletters und E-Mails werden nur an Empfänger gesendet, die diese Informationen ausdrücklich erwünschen." 



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Den Zähler haben wir schon hochgepuscht, denn das bringt uns nach vorne! |kopfkrat#q


 
Mag sein  ... nein, das unterstelle ich euch in keiner Weise#h  :

Lies einfach nochmals in aller Ruhe meinen Text im Kontekt:
"Wenn man mit meiner Adresse etwas erreichen will, so muss sie glaubwürdig sein. Geht das einfach nur über einen Zähler in einer Website?
Nein, denn was glaubt ihr, wie lange ich brauche als webmaster meinen Zähler hochzuschrauben?"
#g


----------



## Maik (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

bin auch dabei:m


----------



## voice (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

es wird hier immer davon ausgegangen, dass jeder angeler c&R begrüsst....das ist bei weitem nicht so. es gibt auch entschiedene gegner des c&r und diese sind vielleicht auch der meinung, daß gerade c&r die stellung der angler schwächt und unser hobby fragwürdig macht. und das c&r ein kavaliersdelikt ist und zum wohle der fische geschieht halten diese angler vielleicht für eine anmaßung. es ist immer wieder traurig zu sehen wie leichtfertig äste auf denen man sitzt abgesägt werden.
voice


----------



## Mikesch (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mir als geschulter Gewässerwart und Fischereiaufseher ist es völlig unverständlich wie man „Flexibel Schonzeiten“ fordern kann... #d
> .....


Vergleiche mal die gesetzl. Schonzeit (z. B. für Hecht) in einem Bundesland und die wirkliche Laichzeit in einem See (ähnliche Größe) auf 300m üM, 500m und 1000m.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Eingetragen!

Meine Meinung in drei Sätzen:

Derjenige, der jeden maßigen Fisch entnimmt schadet dem Gewässer - derjenige, der alle Fische released schadet dem Ruf der Angler!

Der richtige Weg liegt in meinen Augen in der Mitte - wo auch sonst!

Das generelle Verbot eines C&R ist jedenfalls nicht im Interesse eines kapitalen Fisches - und auch nicht in meinem!

LG by Andy


----------



## voice (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

das prob beim c&r ist aber ganz oder gar nicht...das ist wie schwanger...bei einer legalisierung würde die anzahl der reinen c&rler steigen.
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> das prob beim c&r ist aber ganz oder gar nicht


Für mich gibts da eigentlich gar kein Problem beim oder mit  c+r.

Das eigentliche Problem ist ja ob man anerkennt dass der Verzehr der Fische der "vernünftige Grund" als "Alibi" zum angeln ist (laut Tierschutzgesetz über das zufügen von Schmerzen/Leiden und das töten von Wirbeltieren), dem man sich unterwirft. 

Oder ob man alleine darin, das Angeln wertvoll für viele Menschen ist, einen vernüftigen Grund sehen kann (was ich ausdrücklich mache).

Denn dann "entlarvt" sich die Diskussion um c+r als das was es eigentlich ist:
Als Kampf auf einem Nebenkriegsschauplatz mit den Schützern und Gesetzgebern.

Denn unterstellt man den zweiten Fall, ist die ganze Diskussion um c+r hinfällig, da es dann auch keine moralischen/ethischen Gründe mehr geben würde, sich über einen entnommenen ODER zurückgesetzten Fisch aufzuregen.

Früher, als es ums reine Überleben ging war das eh keine Frage, heut ist es ja "nur" die Frage inwieweit das leidenlassen/töten von Tieren moralisch/ethisch vertretbar ist (interessanterweise gehts da ja nur um Tiere, auch da wird dann abgestuft zwischen Bakterien (wertvoll die im "Dienste der Gesundheit" zu killen!), niederen Tieren und Wirbeltieren und als Krone dann das Säugetier, auch hier abgestuft zwischen Schädlingen (Ratten) und "Nützlingen wie Rindern, Hühnern oder Schweinen oder "Spendenbringern" für die Schützer(Wale, Robben oder Delphinen), es gibt eben auch für Schützer und Gesetzgeber scheinbar lebenswertes oder nicht so lebenswertes oder krass gesagt: lebensunwertes Leben!)

Und hallo Vegetarier: 
Auch Pflanzen leben!!


----------



## carper_83 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Achim 1961 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Sind diese Informationen mit Werbung verbunden. Ich würde Wütend werden wenn ich stimmen würde, was ich nicht mache, und da steht irgendein Werbemüll zu Verkaufszwecken. Da wäre dann unfair, eine solche Aktion dazu zu nutzen.Sollte man mal beobachten.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Es reicht völlig zu beobachten, daß bei den Unterstützern schon jetzt nur dann eine Verlinkung der Banner stattfindet, wenn sie nicht gewerblich auftreten...

Man nenne mir einen vernünftigen Grund, warum dieser ganz klare Weg der "Ungewerblichkeit" zukünftig verlassen werden sollte, wollte man nicht völlig die Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren...

Ihr habt Sorgen in Zeiten eines vor Werbung strotzenden Internets...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Da ich einige der Leute von der Aktion kenne glaube ich auch im Leben nicht, dass da was mit Werbung verbunden ist, sondern dass denen das ein ernsthaftes Anliegen ist.
Und das schreibe obwohl ich aus oben genanten Gründen der Aktion nichts abgewinnen kann.
Deswegen den Jungs sowas zu unterstellen finde ich trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich bin auch dafür, damit ich auch endlich mal vernünftig in Deutschland angeln gehen kann

also wenn ich mir das hier in D ansehe, ist es doch schon sehr lächerlich was man sich von sogenannten Tierschützen vorschreiben lassen muß. Ich habe seit letztem jahr den Deutschen Fischerreischein und mußte im Vorbereitungskurs halt erfahren das man in Deutschland gesetzlich verpflichtet ist die Fische mit zu nehmen. Da ich bis dahin immer in den Niederlanden oder Belgien geangelt habe war mir das total neu. Und ich war doch sehr erstaunt da ich es aus den Niederlanden halt völlig anders kannte, da ist es ja genau anders herum das dort mehr C&R betrieben wird und das von "fast"allen Anglern . Ich meine man wird jetzt nicht angepöbelt wenn man mal nen Fisch oder 2 mit nehmt aber es sollte immer im Maß bleiben(ist auch meistens begrenzt), was auch sehr gut so ist. Doch leider gibt es dann immer wieder "schwarze Schafe" die dann ganze Kofferraumladungen mitnehmen, tja es gibt halt immer wieder solche und solche. *Aber ich meinen wenn man es zu hause so beigebracht bekommt durch die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ist es ja auch kein Wunder*. und nachher heißt es dann wieder die Deutschen nehmen alles mit und Fischen uns die Gewässer leer usw............nicht umsonst haben die deutschen Angler einen nicht so guten ruf. Und so etwas kommt dann dabei raus. (es gibt zwar auch noch viele weiter Gründe das wir in NL nicht sonderlich beliebt sind, aber die Leute die in NL angeln wissen schon was ich meine.)

Trozdem sollte jeder Angler nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand handeln und müßte eigentlich so eigenverantwortlich sein um zu wissen was man tut und was nicht man nicht tun sollte auch dem Lebewesen Fisch und der Natur gegenüber.


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

yo!
ich finde auch, dass man sich in Dland generell ein wenig mehr an unseren holländischen nachbarn orientieren sollte-was das angeln betrifft (vielleicht auch was ne fussball abwehr anbetrifft-aber das ein andermal ). allein schon diese 128 jahreskarten die man sich bei 2m flussstrecke holen muss, egal, anderes thema.
euer horst rubesch


----------



## voice (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ thomas....es ist doch ganz klar geregelt im gesetz....

"Trozdem sollte jeder Angler nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand handeln und müßte eigentlich so eigenverantwortlich sein um zu wissen was man tut und was nicht man nicht tun sollte auch dem Lebewesen Fisch und der Natur gegenüber."
genau das ist auch meine meinung...und genau das verträgt sich nicht mit C&R
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> thomas....es ist doch ganz klar geregelt im gesetz....


Ich will und darf ja nicht politisch werden, aber was gesetzlich geregelt muss in der geregelten Weise nicht immer unbedingt logisch oder sinnvoll sein ))

Nochmal, für mich persönlich ist die ganze c+r Geschichte/Debatte/Aktion einfach viel zu kurz gegriffen, weil es da  in meinen Augen eben ums Grundsätzliche geht:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist ja ob man anerkennt dass der Verzehr der Fische der "vernünftige Grund" als "Alibi" zum angeln ist (laut Tierschutzgesetz über das zufügen von Schmerzen/Leiden und das töten von Wirbeltieren), dem man sich unterwirft.
> 
> Oder ob man alleine darin, das Angeln wertvoll für viele Menschen ist, einen vernüftigen Grund sehen kann (was ich ausdrücklich mache).
> 
> ...




und political correctness hin oder her:
Ich gehe angeln weil "angeln gehen" für mich einfach schon genügend "sinvoller Grund" ist, den ich laut dem in meinen Augen sinnlosen Gesetz ja haben muss.

Und ich nehme Fische mit, wenn ich sie essen will und es fallen mir Fische ins Wasser, wenn ich das für nötig halte.

Political correctness, Moral/Ethik und Schützerschwärmerei interessieren mich dabei persönlich keinen Deut.

Ich stehe zum Angeln!

Das habe ich mit obigen Posting zu sagen versucht.

PS: 
Interessante Debatte hier, ich hoffe es bleibt weiterhin sachlich im Ton.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Voica dann schlägst du also jeden maßigen und ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen Fisch ab????


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> das prob beim c&r ist aber ganz oder gar nicht...das ist wie schwanger...bei einer legalisierung würde die anzahl der reinen c&rler steigen.
> voice


 
Warum?#c 

Ich release Fische, ich nehme welche mit! Bin ich jetzt halbschwanger|kopfkrat |supergri 
Ne im Ernst, das is jawohl "quatsch" - in meinen Augen.

Was die wundersame Vermehrung der Releaser beim legalisieren ihres Verhaltens angeht - würde mich auch wundern - warum denn auch?

In deinem letzten Posting schreibst du sinngemäß, das releaser nicht wissen wie man sich dem Lebewesen Fisch oder der Natur gegenüber angemessen verhält. Oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?

Ich denke Du solltest deinen C&R-Denktunnel mal verlassen und mal nach rechts und links gucken, es gibt nicht nur ein Sorte "von denen".
Um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: Wer nur mit Digicam & Fotoalbum, aber ohne Fangtüte angeln geht (also garnicht entnehmen will!) - sollte sich ein Hobby suchen, wo er sich darstellen kann ohne dass dafür Tiere Stress erleiden.

Der Rest meiner Meinung steht schon oben.

LG by Andy


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

wieso solls denn nicht sachlich bleiben Thomas ? ;-)
Ich denke es geht hier nicht um CR oder ums "abschlachten" sondern es sollen die Gesetze ändlich geändert werden, nämlich dass man auch CR betreiben kann ohne sich strafbar zu machen. Wenn ich mir nur in BW das Köfigesetz anschaue (man berichtige mich wenn ich falsch Infos habe) Soviel ich weiß dürfen die Köfis dort nicht leben gehältert werden, was wiederum bededet, ich fange mir 5 Köfis, schlage sie ab und brauche an dem Angeltag nur zwei, d.h. im Klartext 3 unnötig getötete Fische. Solche und ähnl. Gesetze MÜSSEN einfach geändert werden.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: Wer nur mit Digicam & Fotoalbum, aber ohne Fangtüte angeln geht (also garnicht entnehmen will!) - sollte sich ein Hobby suchen, wo er sich darstellen kann ohne dass dafür Tiere Stress erleiden.
> 
> Der Rest meiner Meinung steht schon oben.
> 
> LG by Andy


nun Andy diese Einstellung ist wohl auch nicht das Wahre , Du wiedersprichst Dir ja!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel ich weiß dürfen die Köfis dort nicht leben gehältert werden, was wiederum bededet, ich fange mir 5 Köfis, schlage sie ab und brauche an dem Angeltag nur zwei, d.h. im Klartext 3 unnötig getötete Fische. Solche und ähnl. Gesetze MÜSSEN einfach geändert werden.


Jo, haste recht))

Aber genau deswegen greift ja die c+r Debatte zu kurz (siehe mein voriges Posting), deswegen plädiere ich ja immer fürs Grundsätzliche.

Sonst hat man nachher für jedes einzelne Gesetz ne Aktion dagegen laufen, das gibt mal ein schönes Chaos ))


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> nun Andy diese Einstellung ist wohl auch nicht das Wahre , Du wiedersprichst Dir ja!


 
Nein, warum? Ich gehe angeln um Fische zu fangen, die ich auch esse. So, deswegen geh ich aber nicht nur angeln - ich will mich auch erholen, hab spaß mit freunden abends am see n bierchen zu schlürfen und einfach ruhe zu haben. Und ja, ich habe auch Spaß beim drillen.

Nur ists für mich ein Unterschied, ob ich jetzt von 3 Hechten an einem Tag nur einen entnehme oder gezielt nur Wobbler von 20cm+ schleppe um Kapitale zu fangen, die ich garnicht essen will...

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?|kopfkrat :m


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Thomas
stimmt schon dass sich bei uns etwas grundsätzliches in der gesetzgebung tun muß, nur irgendwo sollte und vor allem muß man anfangen. Die Tierschützer habens ja genauso gemacht und tun dies heute noch so (Bsp: der Spatz in der Domino Halle)


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

sorry Andy,
auch auf 20+ Wobbler beißen 30iger Hechte. Wenn Du nur einen Hecht für die Bratpfanne fangen willst warum fischst Du dann weiter nachdem Du den einen gefangen hast????
ich vergass:
 Zitat: "So, deswegen geh ich aber nicht nur angeln - ich will mich auch erholen, hab spaß mit freunden abends am see n bierchen zu schlürfen und einfach ruhe zu haben. Und ja, ich habe auch Spaß beim drillen." Zitat Ende
Haben die anderen nicht auch das Recht dazu??????


----------



## anguilla 320 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

|engel:Wenn so viele Fischköppe dafür sind,
werd ich auch dafür sein.|kopfkrat|engel:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Rainer, brauchst nich sorry schreiben, solange man freundlich argumantativ bleibt ist doch alles bestens! Find den Ton hier bis jetzt super und hoffe das bleibt so!#6 

Also zurück zum Thema: Mit den Hechten das weiss ich, habe dieses Beispiel genommen um nicht Karpfenangler als Beispiel zu nehmen, hatte ursprünglich darüber geschrieben, das aber nicht abgeschickt da ich diese Art der "Angelei" nicht leiden kann und das böses Blut gegeben hätte. Können wir gerne via PN bequatschen.

Es ist für mich desweiteren halt ein Unterschied ob ich jetzt nur angeln geh, um "den größten" zu fangen (und natürlich alles zu dokumentieren) oder halt auch mal einen mitnehme, dafür aber einen anderen (maßigen) schwimmen lasse. Ist das so unverständlich#c 

Wie handhabst du es?

LG by Andy|wavey:


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Thomas9904

Tust Du Dir einen Gefallen bitte...???

Druckst das:



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Aspekt.
> Ich anerkenne zwar, dass eine "Unterschriftenaktion" in ihrer Tendenz die richtige Richtung vorgibt, da sie aber in meinen Augen zu kurz gegriffen scheint, beteilige ich mich nicht.
> 
> Da bricht im Kaufhaus ´ne Omi bewußtlos zusammen, hineilen und helfen werde ich ihr jedoch nicht. Hineilen und Helfen ergäbe erst einen Sinn, wenn ich Omi vollständig heilen könnte.
> ...


 
kurz aus und legst es heute Abend unter Dein Kopfkissen...???

Ich wünsche mir sehr, daß das dem Verstehen hilft...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Habe ich mir schon durchgelesen.

Hast Du auch das gelesen:


> Sonst hat man nachher für jedes einzelne Gesetz ne Aktion dagegen laufen, das gibt mal ein schönes Chaos ))



Da gibts halt unterschiedliche Meinungen und da werden sich viele nicht einig werden.

Solange es argumentativ bleibt im Ton kann ich gut mit verschiedenen Meinungen leben (denn wie immer bei eher komplzitierter Materie hat wahrscheinlich nicht einer die richtige Meinung für sich gepachtet, soindern es gibt halt mehrere Ansatzpunkte. Nach der Diskussion bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Argument gefunden die mich überzeugen könnte meine bisherige Meinung zu revidieren).


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wann ist nachher...???


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

???????


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Besser doch ausdrucken...|wavey:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Es wäre schön, wenn wir zu kompletten Sätzen, eventuell noch verständlich, zurückkehren könnten.
Am besten noch zum Thema...:m


----------



## Achim 1961 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich glaube der Frühling ist ein "Junggebliebener" !!!!

Ich komme dann auch noch mal zum Thema zurück. Ich sollte wohl Oh Gott schreien, wir haben nur noch zwei Hechte in unseren Gewässern!! Ist natürlich Quatsch. Oder,Ohh Gott meine Kinder werden nie Fisch essen können, weil die Eltern alles Leergefischt haben. Ist natürlich Quatsch.

Ich angel für mein Leben gerne und nehme sehr gerne Fisch zum essen mit. Ich konnte bis heute nicht feststellen das der Fisch weniger wurde. Immer beißt was. Immer wird fröhlich befruchtet, immer kommt Nachwuchs.

Klar gibt es auch schwarze Scharfe, aber die zu kleinsten Teil. Ich finde das der größte Teil der Angler schlau genug ist den Bestand zu schonen, gerade weil er sein Hobby liebt und dann auch mal nach einem schönen Hecht nach Hause geht, und nicht weiterangelt.

Deswegen stimme ich da nicht mit.

ANGELN SOLLTE ANGELN BLEIBEN UND EIN GEWISSES GEFÜHL VON SPASS UND ENTSPANNUNG GEBEN. 

Alles andere ist doch "Ich stelle mich in den Vordergrund" .

Fisch ist Lecker !! Vergesst das nicht !! Was für eine blöde Diskussion in einem Angelboard?!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Achim 1961 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar gibt es auch schwarze Scharfe, aber die zu kleinsten Teil. Ich finde das der größte Teil der Angler schlau genug ist den Bestand zu schonen, gerade weil er sein Hobby liebt und dann auch mal nach einem schönen Hecht nach Hause geht, und nicht weiterangelt.


 
Sorry, unser Film fängt an und mein Mädel meckert schon, aber das muss noch kurz sein...:

Ich stelle mir grade vor, wie Du Dir einen Tag frei nimmst um ein Nachtangeln zu machen, das angeln mit Freunden absprichst, alles einkaufst, alles an den Platz schleppst und dann beißt nach 15 Min. ein 90er Hecht - und jetzt? Ab nach Hause???#c 

Sorry, ich find das wirklich zum lachen. Aber wenn ich hier noch länger vorsitze komme ich wohl das ganze We nich mehr zum lachen, also bye...:c


----------



## Achim 1961 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

So war das nicht gemeint. Es sollte nur ein Beispiel dafür sein das ein ANgler jetzt nicht gleich 20 Hechte mit nach Hause nimmt. War unverständlich, Sorry!!! Trotzdem viel Spass beim Film!!


----------



## fette beute (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, unser Film fängt an und mein Mädel meckert schon, aber das muss noch kurz sein...:
> 
> Ich stelle mir grade vor, wie Du Dir einen Tag frei nimmst um ein Nachtangeln zu machen, das angeln mit Freunden absprichst, alles einkaufst, alles an den Platz schleppst und dann beißt nach 15 Min. ein 90er Hecht - und jetzt? Ab nach Hause???#c
> 
> Sorry, ich find das wirklich zum lachen. Aber wenn ich hier noch länger vorsitze komme ich wohl das ganze We nich mehr zum lachen, also bye...:c



|good:  hast recht ich geh hier auch raus und meine stimme nehm ich mit#6


----------



## murmeli1965 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Servus miteinander.

Da isses wieder.
Unser deutsches Problem.
Das Problem haben wir alle.
Ob in der Politik oder im Verein.
Immer schön kontrovers diskutieren.
Und bloß nie sinnvoll an einem Strang ziehen.

Daß sich in diesem Land irgendwie überhaupt nix mehr anständig 
bewegt ist wirklich kein Wunder.
Da die Angler sich untereinander schon angiften und anschwärzen,
und nicht an einem Strang ziehen, können sie auch nichts bewegen. 
Da ist Peta wohl im Vorteil, obwohl wir viel mehr Angler sind!!
Manchmal glaub ich, wir sind nicht intelligent genug.
Wir reden lieber alles kaputt als zu handeln.

In kleineren Gruppen können wir etwas auf die Beine stellen,
mehr aber anscheinend nicht.

Wir, Bürger dieses Landes, manche sind auch Angler, brauchen mehr Freiheit.
Nur, so lange wir uns nicht einig sind werden wir auch nichts ändern.
Leider.

Meine Meinung.

Ich habe mich eingetragen.:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nur, so lange wir uns nicht einig sind werden wir auch nichts ändern.
> Leider.
> 
> ...


 
Servus Olidi #h ,



die Frage ist nur, sind sich die Unterstützer wirklich selbst einig? ...#d

die Frage ist nur, weißt Du wirklich, wofür und wie deine "Stimme" verwendet wird? #c


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo Toni_1962...

Was schwebt Dir denn eigentlich vor, wofür die Stimmen, übrigens mittlerweile schon 723 an der Zahl, verwendet werden...???

Komm', tu einfach mal Butter bei die Fische und versteck' dich nicht hinter bloßen Mutmaßungen...

Oder magst Du das Denken auch in diesem Falle lieber den Anderen überlassen...???

|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo Frühling, #h 

ja vielleicht sagst Du mir mal, wofür die Stimme gebraucht wird?

Lies mal in Ruhe nochmals den Thread durch, sag mir, wie sich einer der Organisatoren diese Frage auf meine Bedenken hin beantwortet hat.
Tja .. leider sehr dubios und eben nicht durchdacht ... denn bisher haben die noch keinen Plan, den sie sagen können oder wollen |kopfkrat 


Übrigens wie ich zu der Idee an sich, die als Inhalt dahinter steht, stehe, kannst Du dann auch gleich nachlesen und möglicherweise feststellen, dass ich gerne diese Sache durchdacht hätte|wavey:.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Bin nicht dabei.

Selektive Entnahme kann ich auch betreiben ohne irgendwo eine Unterschrift abzuleisten und des weiteren möchte ich nach dem Motto wehret den Anfängen nicht irgendwann im Knast landen, wenn ich dann doch mal einen 70-ger Zander nicht nur fischen sondern auch essen möchte. Wenn das nämlich irgendwann dahin kippt, brauch ich nicht mehr angeln zu gehen, dann kauf ich mir einen dicken Fisch und hol den jeden Tag einmal aus dem Aquarium raus, um ein Foto mit ihm zu machen.


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin beim "steten Tropfen" dabei.:m



Ach schroe - wie schön, dass Du so oft meine kreisenden Gedankengänge schon vorher formuliert hast und ich nur noch beim Lesen bestätigend nicken brauche bei Deinem Gesamttext! :m #6 

Wie´s auch Knurrhahn schon formuliert hat - ich will mich in meiner eigenen Heimat nicht offiziell strafbar machen, nur weil z.B.
der maßige gefangene und zurückgesetzte Fisch nicht meinem Zielfisch entsprach oder der gefangene Fisch zwar ein in Deutschland per Gesetz anerkanntes Mindestmaß aufweist, mit welchem ich persönlich aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr klar komme, weil es einfach zu niedrig gehalten ist?

Wir - Gattin und ich - sind schon kaum noch in Deutschland mit der Angelrute unterwegs. Einmal, weil unsere Zielfische hier einfach nicht vorkommen, zum anderen, weil das etwaige Releasen hier geahndet wird. Und wir fühlen uns in Skandinavien, Irland und Canada sehr viel wohler, weil die dort vorherrschende Gesetzeslage unserer (Tanja und meiner) Vorstellung über die Fischwaid einfach mehr entgegenkommt als die hier in Deutschland per Gesetz formulierte. Und deswegen zeigen wir das C&R auch liebend gerne in den Filmen, die wir in diesen Ländern drehen. 

Noch ein Wort zu Marc, dem Urheber zu dieser Aktion: klar stehe ich ihm persönlich sehr nahe, wir kennen uns schließlich persönlich. Ich weiß, dass er mit diesem Aufruf speziell den heimischen Hechten etwas Gutes tun möchte und dies aus ganzem Herzen tut. Klar: ich kann die ganze Seite so zerflöhen, bis ich schließlich mein Gegenargument aufgebaut habe. Aber hilft das Zerreden besagter Seite den Hechten bzw. Fischen selbst?

Genug der Gedankengänge und zurück auf schroe´s Anfangszitat: jeder Tropfen höhlt, ob Laichdorsch-Namenssammlung oder dieser Aufruf hier.

Marc, meine Stimme haste.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> zum anderen, weil das etwaige Releasen hier geahndet wird.



Wirklich ?
Hast du wegen des "Zurücksetzens" schonmal Probleme bekommen?


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

WILL ich sie überhaupt bekommen, Franz? Wäre doch sicherlich ´ne nette Schlagzeile in den Angelmagazinen, oder?


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Toni_1962

Dann sei einfach mal der Sache dienlich, wenn Du sie vom Grundsatz her befürwortest und schreibe dem unwissenden Forenleser doch hier auf, was in der Vergangenheit bei der Planung der Aktion, die Du anscheinend bestens kennst, falsch gelaufen ist und suche nicht immer wieder Schutz hinter Fragen auf ernstgemeinte Fragen... 

Was weißt Du denn, was die Betreiber der Seite nicht wissen...???

Warum tust Du es nicht hier kund, sondern weist nur darauf hin, daß alles Käse ist...???

Was hält dich davon ab, ein eigenes Projekt zu initiieren, bei dem von Adam und Eva an alles richtig gemacht wurde...???

Oder ist Forennörgeln doch weit einfacher als selber aktiv zu werden...???




			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Selektive Entnahme kann ich auch betreiben ohne irgendwo eine Unterschrift abzuleisten und des weiteren möchte ich nach dem Motto wehret den Anfängen nicht irgendwann im Knast landen, wenn ich dann doch mal einen 70-ger Zander nicht nur fischen sondern auch essen möchte.[...]


 
Es geht nicht darum, gefangenen Fisch grundsätzlich zurücksetzen zu müssen - lies den Text der Seite nochmals und dann editier' Dein Posting...|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Will ich sie bekommen, wenn ich einen Fisch mitnehme #t


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Karsten
die Sache ist doch so, dass C&R im Prinzip überhaupt nicht geahndet wird. 
Die Chance erwischt, verklagt und erfolgreich verurteilt zu werden ist in Deutschland gleich Null! 

deshalb sollte man sich da mal fragen ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist, sich mit einem Problem das im Prinzip gar nicht existiert in die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und damit natürlich auch die Gefahr einzugehen, dass sich irgendwelche Schreibttischtäter mal intensiver damit befassen und wir am Ende vielleicht soweit sind, dass C&R immernoch nicht erlaubt ist - es aber dann wirklich geahndet wird...


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Franz: Stand da nicht u.a. auch was zu den existierenden Mindestmaßen? Und wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit, dass im überfülltesten Land Europas Verfahrensbeispiele aus den Nachbarländern herangezogen und verwertet werden? Ich meine JA.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Fruehling


Falscher Ansatz !! Man will eine Unterschrift von mir ! Ich will wissen, was man mit der macht und frage das und die müssen mir das sagen ! KÖNNEN SIE ABER NICHT BZW. TUN SIE NICHT !
Ich will wissen, was sie vorhaben und die müssen mir das sagen ! KÖNNEN DIE ABER NICHT UND TUN SIE NICHT !

ICH WILL ES WISSEN; ABER MAN SAGT ES MIR NICHT !

So, also drehe die Sachlage nicht um #d 

Und deine Unsachlichkeit mit dem "Forennörgeln", vergessen wir schnell .. denn Unsachlichkeit ist ja nur Ausdruck von mangelner Argumentation und wir wollen doch diskutieren oder?

Zu deinen Äußerungen zu Aali Barba ... auch da solltest du dich zuerst in den Tread und dann in die web-Seite vertiefen:



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee ... die Seite *szczupak.org*! Die übringens echt gelungen ist und schon reichlich Früchte getragen hat. Denn genau wie die Deutschen haben auch die Polen mit Ansichten aus dem Mittelalter zu kämpfen. Und Aufklärung steht an oberster Stelle!
> *Daher arbeitet C-R auch mit den Mitwirkenden der Szczupak-Seite zusammen*.


 
So und nun siehe auf die entsprechende website:

*" Die Aktion "Rettet den Hecht"* hat die Veränderung der Gesetzeslage, ...
*Folgendes wollen wir erreichen: *
** Einführung eines Zwischenschonmasses mit Entnahmefenstern 50 - 75 cm "*


Alles klar???  Aali- Barba hat schon den richtigen Riecher ...

Gute Nacht Jungs und träumt schön vom Drillen |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, gefangenen Fisch grundsätzlich zurücksetzen zu müssen - lies den Text der Seite nochmals und dann editier' Dein Posting...|supergri


 
Jetzt nicht - siehe eben die dort erwähnten inzwischen hoffähig gewordenen "Moralischen Unterstützungen" der mitangelnden, wenn man dann doch mal einen Fisch abschlägt. 

Dieses Hoffähig machen ist aus meiner Sicht der erste Schritt, oder der hier viel bemühte Tropfen, den den Stein höhlt.

Und ich habe eigentlich einen eigenen Kopp, der bestimmt, wann ich was zu meinen oder zu editieren habe


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Karsten
Was ist das Problem bei Mindestmaßen? In vielen Bundesländern können die vom Bewirtschafter selbst festgelegt werden so ist z.B. das Mindestmaß für Zander bei uns im Verein bei 60cm - auch die Schonzeit kann,zumindest in Bayern, angepasst werden. 

Sprich "mehr Fischschutz" geht fast immer... natürlich nur wenn von den Anglern erwünscht.


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Franz: desdawegen kommen wir ja immer runter nach Bayern, wenn wir hier angeln wollen. :m 

Tolle Gewässer haben dort interessante Bestimmungen, ob in Franken oder am Walchensee.

Leider sieht´s im Norden anders aus...

Will auch nicht mehr Fischschutz in dem Sinne von Angelverbot, sondern Korrektur der Bestimmungen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Karsten
> Was ist das Problem bei Mindestmaßen? In vielen Bundesländern können die vom Bewirtschafter selbst festgelegt werden so ist z.B. das Mindestmaß für Zander bei uns im Verein bei 60cm - auch die Schonzeit kann,zumindest in Bayern, angepasst werden.
> 
> Sprich "mehr Fischschutz" geht fast immer... natürlich nur wenn von den Anglern erwünscht.


 
|good:  - wird nämlich gerne übersehen, dass es eigentlich jedem Verein frei steht, seine Mindestmaße höher zu drehen und die Schonzeiten auszudehnen. 

Diese Kampagne hat IMHO einen völlig anderen Sinn:

Was die Hardcore C&R Fraktion nicht mit Überzeugungsarbeit geschafft hat, nämlich jedem ihre Sicht aufzuzwingen, wird nun mit Druck auf die Gesetzesseite versucht. Und genau dafür mach ich mich nicht zum nützlichen Idioten. 

Weiterer Punkt: Was steht eigentlich im Weg, wenn man gerne einen dicken Brocken schonen möchte, diesen gleich am Ufer ohne großen boahau wieder vom Haken zu lösen und zu releasen? Nicht selten der Umweg über Waage und Fototermin. Erst diese Dinge locken nämlich unnötigerweise Beobachter und Kritiker an. 

Wenn man schon auf der einen Seite daher kommt, als wäre man der einzige, der vernünftig und sorgsam mit dem Lebewesen umgeht, der erspart diesem lebewesen diese völlig unnützen und ausschließlich der eigenen Selbstdarstellung dienenden Dinge. 

Sicher, das Tier lebt anschließend noch - könnte es aber sicherlich mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit, mit weniger Stress mit geringerer Gefahr, es nachhaltig zu verletzen, wenn man sich diese Dumfug in meinen Augen sparen würde. 

Daher raten mir da die falschen für meinen Geschmack zur Moral.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Warum so defätistisch, Franz, alter Haudegen...???

Es geht vielen um Rechtssicherheit bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbies inkl. dem vernünftigen Catch and Release, die bisher nicht gegeben ist...

Wer nur negative Visionen hat, sollte sich übrigens in ärztliche Behandlung begeben - kein Spruch von mir aber passend... |supergri

...denn der positive Fall ist durchaus vorstellbar, nur, wenn niemand was in die Wege leitet, wird es so bleiben wie bisher und immer mehr nachdenkende Angler im benachbarten Ausland ihr Glück versuchen...

Warum eigentlich...???

Mein 95er, mit Wonne zurückgesetzter Zander vom August aus der Lahn liegt sicher deutlich über allen vom Bewirtschafter festgelegten Schonmaßen, ja und...???

Er, bzw. sie wird im Frühjahr Eier ins Wasser schmeißen wie eine Weltmeisterin, so sie niemandem an den Haken ging, der anders denkt als ich und weißte was? Ich freu' mich drüber, denn es tut einem der Gewässer gut, an dem auch in diesem Forum eine Menge User gerne angeln...


Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zu Toni_1962...

Wer entscheidet eigentlich immer wieder, was richtig oder falsch ist...???

Merkste was...???

...und sei Dir sicher, daß niemand Deine Unterschrift will, denn die, die sie gerne geben, verlangen keinen Gegenwert, sondern stehen irgendwann wie ein Mann für eine Sache ein, die durchweg positiv ist, wie es ja bereits so oft erwähnt, vom einstigen "armen Mann" Europas, den Holländern, seit langem vorgemacht wird...

Ich kann nur empfehlen das Interview mit Jan Eggers zu lesen...


@ Aali-Barba

Du irrst schon wieder...#6


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sei Dir sicher, daß niemand Deine Unterschrift will, denn die, die sie gerne geben, verlangen keinen Gegenwert, sondern stehen irgendwann wie ein Mann für eine Sache ein, die durchweg positiv ist, wie es ja bereits so oft erwähnt, vom einstigen "armen Mann" Europas, den Holländern, seit langem vorgemacht wird...



Auch nicht schlecht! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Frühling
also mal grundsätzlich: 
ich hab absolut nichts dagegen, wenn C&R per Gesetz ausdrücklich erlaubt wird!



> Es geht vielen um Rechtssicherheit bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbies inkl. dem vernünftigen Catch and Release, die bisher nicht gegeben ist...


warum ist die nicht gegeben? 
Ich kenne keinen Fall indem ein Angler verurteilt wurde, weil er einen Fisch "schonend" zurückgesetzt hat. 
Es besteht ja noch nichtmal Rechtsklarheit über die Sache, aus dem einfach Grund weil es noch keine eindeutigen wissenschaftlichen Studien zum Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gibt. Eindeutig insofern, dass man es als "gültig" ansieht.. wie z.B. das die Erde ne Kugel ist! 
Wie also soll ein Richter jemanden verurteilen, wenn er gar nicht wissen kann ob das gem Tierschutzgesetz überhaupt strafbar ist. 

Ich sehe derzeit keine Notwendigkeit ein großes "Trara" um dieses Thema zu machen. 
Im Moment haben wir doch die wünschenswerte Situation, dass wir im Prinzip machen können was wir wollen ohne das es bestraft wird. 
Das Risiko, dass man eingeht ist gemessen an dem maximal möglichen Erfolg viel zu hoch. 

P.S.
Ich halte den Mark und Dich trotzdem für feine Kerls, auch wenn ich in dieser Sache ne andere Meinung habe.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> Du irrst schon wieder...#6


 
Das ist mein gutes Recht als freier Bürger mit freier Meinung.  Auffällig ist nur, dass Du Sachargumente für diese Aussage schuldig bleibst. 

Franz formuliert es völlig Richtig:

Mir ist es Latte, wenn man C&R *erlaubt*. Mir ist es nicht Latte, wenn man C&R *vorschreibt*. 

gemessen an den täglich releasten Fischen: Wie viele Leute haben diesbezüglich bereits Ärger bekommen? Ich sehe da keinen zwingenden Handlungsbedarf. Zumal man ja, wie bereits erwähnt, durch das unnötige Brimborium auch noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregt als nötig wäre und den Zeitraum, in dem man erwischt werden könnte, unnötig verlängert. 

Würde man sich einer ernsthaften Gefährdung ausgesetzt sehen, sich deswegen mit dem Gesetzgeber in die Haare zu kriegen, würde man, um mit dieser Befürchtung ernstgenommen werden zu werden, zuerst einmal dies sein lassen. Das ist für mich ein vorgeschobener Grund.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Franz_16

Den Ball spiel' ich gern zurück, Du baden(d)er Bayer... #6 

Mach' Dich mal in den Vereinen schlau, was da abgeht, denn dort fliegen Mitglieder reihenweise raus oder werden wegen Releasens zumindest mit empfindlichen Geldstrafen belegt...

Hältst Du die Tatsache, daß ein Releaser, der geschickt genug agiert und genau deshalb nicht belangt wird, wirklich auf Dauer für befriedigend...???

Kann nicht Dein Ernst sein, oder...???

Es gibt wohl diese, mit vorhandenem Verstand zu betrachtenden Studien, nur werden sie von Jan, Jupp und Allemann leider immer wieder angezweifelt...

Fisch hat keinen Bereich im Hirn, der Schmerzempfinden oder Vergleichbares überhaupt zuläßt, resp. entstehen läßt, denn Schmerz entsteht genau dort und nirgends anders, wozu es seit langem schon unumstößliche Studien gibt...


@ Aali-Barba

Ich werde dafür sorgen, daß auch Deine Stimme niemals bei Catch & Release gezählt wird, denn Du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen, zufrieden...???


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> Ich werde dafür sorgen, daß auch Deine Stimme niemals bei Catch & Release gezählt wird, denn Du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen, zufrieden...???


 
Gibt es dazu Sachargumente?


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Fisch hat keinen Bereich im Hirn, der Schmerzempfinden oder Vergleichbares überhaupt zuläßt, resp. entstehen läßt, denn Schmerz entsteht genau dort und nirgends anders, wozu es seit langem schon unumstößliche Studien gibt...


Mensch Frühling... du bestätigst mich ja  
wenn das was du sagst auch nur ansatzweise stimmt -- mit welcher Begründung will dich ein Richter verurteilen, hmm ?


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Recht einfach, Franz... 

Mit dem Berufen auf die durchaus vorhandene Leidensfähigkeit und genau darauf zielt die aktuelle Gesetzeslage ab...

Sagen tu nicht ich das, sondern vollumfänglich u.a. die Federführer dort:

http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/institut/institut.htm

C & R-Seite lesen hilft...#6 


@ Aali-Barba

Ja...


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> mit welcher Begründung will dich ein Richter verurteilen, hmm ?



Mit der geltenden Anspruchsgrundlage in Deutschland, dass ein gefangener maßiger Fisch entnommen werden muss, vielleicht? Weil er als solcher einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden muss?

Aber da haben wir geübtere Juristen hier on board als uns...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Karsten
jo kann sein, dass es die gibt 
zum Thema: http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf

@Frühling les ich mir gleich durch!


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ausm netz:

"Das Fangen maßiger Fische mit dem von vornherein gefaßten Vorsatz, den an sich anders verwertbaren Fisch nach einem spannenden Drill wieder freizulassen, ist verboten.Etwas völlig anderes ist es, wenn man Fische von bestimmter Art und Größe erbeuten und verwerten will, jedoch andere als die gewollten Fische fängt. Denn das, was uns an den Haken geht, läßt sich nur sehr bedingt vorhersehen. Sobald ein anderer Fisch anbeißt, als der, den wir wollten, fehlt schon der Vorsatz zur Zufügung von Schmerzen oder Leiden ohne vernünftigen Grund. Nur am Rande sei bemerkt, daß in den wenigsten Fällen nachweisbar sein wird, was der Angler wirklich fangen wollte. Eine Strafbarkeit nach dem TierSchG setzt jedoch voraus, daß der Richter einen entsprechenden Vorsatz für erwiesen hält."


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

das ziel c&r zu legalisieren ist ein bisschen zu hoch gesteckt. glaube kaum, dass sich das gesetz ändern lässt und ein versuch kann- wie franz schon sagte, schnell nach hinten losgehen.
das argument des schmerzempfinden hilft da auch nicht, denn es ist nicht nur die sprache von schmerz, es werden weiter schäden und leiden genannt.

"§ 1 niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen darf. Nach § 17 Nr. 2 b) TierSchG macht sich strafbar, wer einem Wirbeltier länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende oder erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt. Ebenso wird bestraft, wer ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder einem Wirbeltier aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt."


----------



## Pete (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

leute fliegen aus vereinen, nur weil man dort ihr c&r verhalten als anstößig und rechtsbrechend abmahnt???

mal ehrlich, das können sich doch nur vereine leisten, denen es richtig rosig geht...den vereinen hier im osten (zumindestens vielen brandenburgern, deren vorstände ich kenne) geht es jedenfalls dermaßen besch....., dass niemand hier auf die idee kommen würde, seine mitglieder wegen sowas zu belangen...

auch wenn den kleineren funktionären die tatsache einer immer noch von staatlicher seite als strafbare handlung erklärten c&r bekannt ist, bock zum umsetzen dieser sache hat hier kaum einer...einmal, weil man deswegen keinen streit mit seinen mitanglern wünscht und zum andern, weil am vereinsgewässer selbst auferlegte spielregeln gelten...
wir zum beispiel haben für den hecht seit jahren ein 80er schonmaß festgelegt...diesen herbst hatten wir viele granaten, die deutlich drüber lagen zu verzeichnen...auch wenn gerade unsere älteren sportsfreunde nicht zum releasen zu bekehren sind, so zeigt es doch, dass nicht unbedingt die variante entnahmefenster (55-70) die lösung sein muss...


----------



## aal-andy (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ?
> Hast du wegen des "Zurücksetzens" schonmal Probleme bekommen?


 
Es stand letztes Jahr ein Bericht in einer der führenden Angelzeitschriften, der folgende Situation beschrieb: Ein Angler wurde von einem vorbeikommenden Bürger dabei beobachtet, wie er einen recht großen Karpfen abgehakt und danach zurückgesetzt hat. Dieser Bürger erstatte Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei, der Angler musste vor´s Gericht, wurde verurteilt und musste mehrere Tausend Euro Strafe zahlen. Das darauf folgende noch größere Problem war aber, das er einen Eintrag in seinem Führungszeugnis hatte, welchen ihn als rechtmäßig verurteilten Tierquäler betiltete und er damit natürlich vorbestraft ist. Dieser Eintrag hat ihm zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bei der Jobsuche dementsprechend Probleme bereitet. Das ist natürlich ein Extremfall, kann sich aber alltäglich wiederholen. Ich gehe mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich später verwerten möchte. Auch ich setze die Fische zurück, die ich selber nicht verwerten kann und will, muss mich aber aus diesem Grund doch keiner "Organisation" anschließen. Zudem mache aber auch keinen Hehl daraus, größere Exemplare auch ab Ü70 unbegrenzt aufwärts zum Verzehr mitzunehmen, für mich, meine Familie und auch schonmal für den ein oder anderen Bekannten. Das ist halt mein Ziel und möchte auch nicht jedesmal deswegen verurteilt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Der wurde aber nicht wegen dem Zurücksetzen verurteilt!!
Sondern weil er den Karpfen zum Fotografieren erst an Land geschleppt und abgelegt hatte und dann erst wieder hat schwimmen lassen.
Also weil er mit dem Tier länger als nötig an LAnd rumhantiert hat und NICHT wegen dem zurücksetzen.


----------



## aal-andy (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der wurde aber nicht wegen dem Zurücksetzen verurteilt!!Sondern weil er den Karpfen zum Fotografieren erst an Land geschleppt und abgelegt hatte und dann erst wieder hat schwimmen lassen.Also weil er mit dem Tier länger als nötig an LAnd rumhantiert hat und NICHT wegen dem zurücksetzen.


 
Das stimmt Thomas, aber das war in meinem Statement für mich eigentlich selbstverständlich, sich während des kescherns und zurücksetzens an Hand von Beweisen (Foto) mit dem größtmöglichen Fisch zu schmücken. Aber auch für das alleinige Zurücksetzen hätte man ihn in einigen Bundesländern anprangern können.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ angel andy
jow Andy ich händle dies eigentlich genauso wie Du sprich selektive Entnahme. ´
Ich wollte nur zu bedenken geben, dass die "Fotojäger" durchaus das gleiche Recht haben fischen zu gehen. Ich bin damit auch nicht einverstanden. Die Frage die sich hier stellt ist eigentlich nur die, CR zu legalisieren. Man muß einfach einen Mittelweg suchen und natürlich finden. Es muß das Gesetz in sofern geändert werden welches uns aufzwingt unsere Fänge abzuschlachten. Es muß einfach erlaubt werden auch Fische wieder legal zurücksetzen dürfen. Da wird auch ein sog. Schonmaßfenster nichts dran ändern. Es ist ja so, die meisten von uns gehen in der Tat zum angeln um auch Fänge zu verwerten. Es sollte aber durchaus erlaubt werden Fische zurücksetzen zu dürfen. Die wenigsten von uns, ich tippe mal auf max. 5%, sind reine Tröphäenjäger. Obwohl jeder von uns den Meterhecht-Zander den 35er Barrsch sowie den 20Kilo Karpefn gern mal fangen möchte.


----------



## bbfishing (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde die Sache gut und hab mich eingetragen


----------



## aal-andy (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muß das Gesetz in sofern geändert werden welches uns aufzwingt unsere Fänge abzuschlachten. Es muß einfach erlaubt werden auch Fische wieder legal zurücksetzen dürfen. Da wird auch ein sog. Schonmaßfenster nichts dran ändern. Es sollte aber durchaus erlaubt werden Fische zurücksetzen zu dürfen. Die wenigsten von uns, ich tippe mal auf max. 5%, sind reine Tröphäenjäger.


 
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu 100% zu !!.

Was aber die 5% angeht: Wenn ich nur die "Trophäenjäger" aus unserem Verein nehme (ich zähle ausschließlich die aktiven Mitglieder), sind wir wenigstens bei 30% - Tendenz mit jedem neuen Mitglied steigend, und das ist schon eine ganze Menge.


----------



## Seebaer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo

ich werde mich *nicht* in die Liste eintragen!!!

Denke ich bin alt genug, um selbst mit gesunden Menschenverstand ein Mittelmaß zu finden. Habe bisher immer selbstständig entschieden ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetze oder nicht und werde das auch so beibehalten.
Z.B handhabe ich es schon seit ich angle so das ich den ersten Karpfen der Saison zurücksetze.

*Lieber einen gesunden Menschenverstand als einen unsinnigen Gesetzestext*


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Fruehling: Das sind ja mal richtig gute Beiträge von dir!!! 

Ich bin der Meinung, wer da nicht unterschreiben will soll es halt lassen, aber dann nicht diese Aktion schlecht machen!!!


----------



## aal-andy (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Der Inhalt dieser Aktion ist ja inhaltlich eine tolle Sache (original auf der Seite wie folgt beschrieben):

- einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen 
- eine selektive Entnahme 
- flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten 
- sinnvolle Schonmaße 
- bessere Fischbestände

Leider wird aber der Begriff C&R eigentlich immer nur wie folgt ausgelegt (was ja, sein wir mal ehrlich, auch zu einem sehr großen Teil stimmt): In irgendeiner Form und mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln den größten Fisch zu fangen, zu messen, zu wiegen, zu fotografieren und zurückzusetzen. Das hat in keinster Form etwas mit den aufgelisteten Punkten der eigentlichen Aktion zu tun. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller gewesen (und dazu auch wesentlich verständlicher), diese doch eigentlich in den einzelnd aufgelisteten Punkten sehr gute Sache unter einer anderen Überschrift ins Leben zu rufen. Ich glaube, das sich damit wesentlich mehr Angler an einer solchen Aktion beteiligen würden. Auch glaube ich, das gerade der Titel Catch-Release vorab schon so einige Gemüter wieder zum kochen gebracht hat, ohne das sich jemand den Inhalt wirklich genau durchgelesen hat.

Da ich prinzipiell die meisten Fische, die ein für mich respektables Maß haben und persönlich im Rahmen der für mich nutzbaren Menge sind verwerte, und zudem auf der Seite "catch-release" für mich einfach nicht so richtig klar wird wofür ich mich genau eintrage, steht für mich diese Aktion mit einem Eintrag erstmal nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fruehling: Das sind ja mal richtig gute Beiträge von dir!!!
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, wer da nicht unterschreiben will soll es halt lassen, aber dann nicht diese Aktion schlecht machen!!!


 
Ich bin deswegen gegen solche Aktionen, weil die schnell zu einem Eigentor werden können, zumindest für einen Großteil der Angler. Genau für diejenigen nämlich, die bisher das C&R Treiben um sich herum sehen,  tolerieren und trotzdem nach dem Motto Leben und Lebend lassen dulden, ohne gleich diejenigen irgendwo anzuschwärzen. 

Ich befürchte aber schwer, die C&R Fraktion stellt sich damit nicht zufrieden - sie will dass es alle so tun wie sie und das ist in meinen Augen zutiefst intolerant. 

Wenn dann solche Aktionen am Ende noch dazu führen, dass dies zur gesetzlichen Auflage für alle werden könnte, dann verlangt Ihr mit Eurer Aufforderung zu schweigen etwas zuviel. 

Zur Aktion als solcher:

Man komt in ein Fenster, wo man Name und e-mail adresse angeben kann und dokumentiert dort seinen Zuspruch. Zuspruch wozu genau? Für gewöhnlich haben Aufrufe und Unterschriftensammlungen eines gemeinsam: Sie tragen einen Petitionstext und unten eine Möglichkeit, diesen Text zu unterschreiben. Das vermisse ich hier. 

Wenn die C&R Fraktion nachhaltig die Bestände schonen möchte, dann gibt es neben solchen Aktionen und Belehrungsversuchen der gerne kritisierten Kochtopffraktion einen viel einfachereren Weg: 

Geht einfach nicht angeln, anstatt jedem Eure Sicht der Dinge als einzig wahre Art zu Angeln dauernd an den Hals zu reden. Die übrigen machen das schon und die, die es jetzt schon nicht machen, werden es auch dann nicht machen, wenn Ihr Euren Gesetzeszexz in der Hand habt. 

Mir hängt erhrlich gesagt diese von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge Argumentation der C&R-ler langsam aus den Ohren raus. Erstens gibts genügend, die C&R gar nicht an den hier als mahnendes Beispiel gebrachten Rauibfischbeständen betreiben, sondern am heißgeliebten Karpfen. Argumentiert wid aber mit Hechten in Irland. Was man will ist schlicht ein Freibrief. Jedoch leider einer, der am Ende alle treffen und dazu zwingen könnte. Und da mach ich nicht mit Und selbstverständlich ist es auch mein gutes Recht als am Ende selber betroffener, dagegen zu sein, das ist so in der Demokratie.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu 100% zu !!.
> 
> Was aber die 5% angeht: Wenn ich nur die "Trophäenjäger" aus unserem Verein nehme (ich zähle ausschließlich die aktiven Mitglieder), sind wir wenigstens bei 30% - Tendenz mit jedem neuen Mitglied steigend, und das ist schon eine ganze Menge.


 
uuuups, so viele????
ist aber denke ich auch Regionen abhängig, bei uns sind alle Kochtopfangler, ausser vielleicht die Strehlow Zanderschule die sich langsam aber sicher immer breiter macht bei uns


----------



## Pelznase (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

wer möchte schon in einem verein sein, wo man für das releasen fliegen kann?
in so einem verein kann vorne und hinter etwas nicht stimmen...........

ich finde an dem tierschutzgesetz nichts schlimmes-im gegenteil und wer wirklich meint einen fisch noch lange zu wiegen und zu fotografieren, hat halt pech gehabt. einen fisch so lange wie man mag aus dem wasser zu halten, sollte auch niemandem eingeräumt werden.

in einem anderen forum, wo ein angler (viele werden ihn kennen) regelmässig sein fänge zeigt (berichte), war zu sehen, dass er die fische für ein foto auf beton gelegt hat. diese person versuchte sich in vielen foren stark für c&r zu machen. ihm möchte ich ausdrücklich unterstellen, dass er nur angeln geht, um sich mit den gefangen fischen zu profilieren und sich keine gedanken um das lebewesen fisch macht. das finde ich keinen deut besser als den allestöter, der nur an seine pfanne denkt. klar, nur einer ist es, aber in dem ganzen thread hatte anscheinend niemand etwas dagegen, dass die fische, die natürlich wieder zurück sind, einfach so auf dem harten boden lagen, es waren nur gratulationen zu lesen.
hab nichts dagegen, wenn jemand meint, dass wirklich jeder fisch zurück gehört und wenn man nicht ganz blöd ist, wird einem auch niemand etwas können. aber ich habe etwas dagegen, wenn fische zu spielzeugen oder sportgeräten gemacht werden und das foto wichtiger wird als das schonende zurücksetzen. in diesem sinne finde ich das tierschutzgesetz sehr angemessen. 
ich kann mit diesem tierschutzgesetz sehr gut leben, denn ich brauche kein foto und hake die fischen meistens schon im wasser ab. aber wie mein beispiel zeigt, brauchen wir deutschen wohl gesetze/bestimmungen und können es eben nicht so locker handhaben, wie es andere europäische länder machen-fehlende eigenverantwortung?. damit ist jetzt nicht nur die seite der deutschen hardcore releaser gemeint sondern alle deutschen angler gleichermassen.


----------



## zander55 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde das eine gute Sache und hab mich deswegen eingetragen.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> wer möchte schon in einem verein sein, wo man für das releasen fliegen kann?
> in so einem verein kann vorne und hinter etwas nicht stimmen...........
> 
> ich finde an dem tierschutzgesetz nichts schlimmes-im gegenteil und wer wirklich meint einen fisch noch lange zu wiegen und zu fotografieren, hat halt pech gehabt. einen fisch so lange wie man mag aus dem wasser zu halten, sollte auch niemandem eingeräumt werden.
> ...


 
Pelzi da muß ich Dir leider Gottes zustimmen, was die Behandlung angeht. Ich erlebe es auch immer wieder, dass Fische über den Sand gezogen werden, oder einfach an Land geworfen werden und dort liegenbleiben, mit dem Argument die kommen eh in die Pfanne so nach dem Moto verrecken müssen sie eh!!!! Wenn ein CRler das noch macht (über Sand zihen und auf Beton legen o.ä) kann ichs schon gar nicht verstehen, was nicht heißt dass ich verständnis habe für die anderen die die Fische dann erst eine halbe Stunde später abschlagen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Meine Befürchtung ist ganz klar:

Am Ende *muss* es jeder tun, wie bereits Eingangs gesagt. Diese Aktion ist ein erster Schritt dort hin. 

Und wie Franz schon richtig sagte: Man schöpft schon heute nicht die gegbenen Möglichkeiten aus. Da man aber wohl oft dafür in Vereinen keine Mehrheit bekommt, versucht man es nun über die Gesetzesschiene. Das es aber Vereinsintern keine Mehrheiten dafür gibt, zeigt doch am Ende nur, wie die Zustimmung darüber aussehen würde und deshalb versucht man nun die Mehrheitsverhältnisse über Gesetze auszuhebeln, die man als Minderheit initiieren möchte.


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> ... vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller gewesen (und dazu auch wesentlich verständlicher), diese doch eigentlich in den einzelnd aufgelisteten Punkten sehr gute Sache unter einer anderen Überschrift ins Leben zu rufen. Ich glaube, das sich damit wesentlich mehr Angler an einer solchen Aktion beteiligen würden. Auch glaube ich, das gerade der Titel Catch-Release vorab schon so einige Gemüter wieder zum kochen gebracht hat, ohne das sich jemand den Inhalt wirklich genau durchgelesen hat.



Diese Gedanken sind mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Allein wenn das Thema C&R nur irgendwie in Lettern auftaucht, sehen einige rot und denken, dass bei Erfolg einer solchen Änderung ALLE Fische zurückgesetzt werden sollen und niemand mehr seinen selbst gefangenen Fisch zuhause in der Küche verwerten darf. 

Diese Befürchtungen lese ich zumindest auch aus einigen Postings, insbesondere aus denen von Kalle (Aali-Barba). Da kann ich nur sagen: Bitte vorurteilsfrei lesen, den Hass auf das böse Wort "C&R" im Zusammenhang mit einem generellen Releasen einmal vergessen und überlegen, ob die genannten Vorschläge nicht im Endeffekt allen zu Gute kommen würden. #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Pilkman
Genau so sehe ich die Sache seit den ersten Tag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Auch glaube ich, das gerade der Titel Catch-Release vorab schon so einige Gemüter wieder zum kochen gebracht hat,


Das habe ich Marc schon vor 1 - 2 Monaten gesagt, dass das auch deswegen Stress geben wird und zum Beispiel irgendwas in die Richtung "Selektive Entnahme zur Erhaltung und/oder Verbesserung sich selbst erhaltender Fischbestände" zum eine das "böse" Wort c+r vermieden hätte, zum anderen in der Diskussion mit Schützern man auf das eigentliche hätte kommen können:
Angeln ist als solches schon ein "sinnvoller Grund" zum Angeln

Und gerade deswegen sehen die Angler (oder die bei der Aktion mitmachen) ihre Aufgabe auch und gerade darin durch selektive Entnahme Gewässer so zu bewirtschaften dass möglichst sich selbst erhaltende Bestände aller im Gewässer vorkommenden Arten der Grund für ein teilweises zurücksetzen der Fische ist und nachweisbar biologisch sinnvoll.

Dann wären die Schützer an den Punkt gekommen, wo man sie hätte packen können:
Das es ihnen nicht darum geht Gewässer so sinnvoll zu bewirtschaftewn dass man entsprechende Bestände erhält/aufbaut/ausbaut sondern schlicht darum den Anglern möglichst das Angeln auf gesetzlichem Wege unmöglich zu machen.

Nun gut, die "Aktionäre" haben sich für die jetzige Vorgehensweise entschieden, meine Meinung dazu habe ich her im Thread schon kundgetan.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Man sollte Kinder schon beim richtigen Namen nennen, denn sonst hören sie schnellstens auf alles und hören irgendwann auf zu hören - schwieriger Satz? - nicht wirklich...|supergri 

Wer sich intensiv mit der Thematik und der deutschen Behördentransusigkeit auseinandergesetzt hat und deshalb schon versucht, den Kern der Sache mit Hilfsvokabeln zu verschleiern, weil es hier und da Streß geben _könnte_, muß sich zwangsläufig irgendwann mit dem Vorwurf vertraut machen, daß das eigene Hemd eben doch nicht viel Wind hergibt...

Wer jedoch irgendwann novelliertes, weil dringend novellierungsbedürftiges Recht tun will und dabei niemanden scheut, von der ersten Minute an Roß und Reiter nennt, sprich, von Anbeginn auf den wohlüberlegten Punkt kommt, der ist zumindest auf Dauer kalkulierbar...

Denn beim Catch and Release geht es eben nicht um einen Zwang sondern um eine Option - ohne Furcht vor dümmlichen Gesetzen...

Ob sich das nun auf Vereins-, Verbands, Länder- oder Bundesebene abspielt ist dabei sowas von zweitrangig, daß die Argumentation, wo es sich eben abspielt, schon fast lächerlich erscheint...

Dem geneigten Besucher sei das Statement von Uli Beyer ans Herz gelegt, der die Sache mal von einer ganz anderen Seite beleuchtet, was ich hochinteressant fand...

Viel Spaß...


----------



## radioaktive (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde C&R prinzipiell auch eine gute Sache klar keine Frage, aber mann sollte auch mal über den natürlichen Schwund nachdenken bevor man alle Kochtopfangler verteufelt. Was ist den mit den Cormoranen und Fischreiern. Ich muss da leider immer tatenlos zu sehen wenn sich der Fischreier bei uns im Vereinsgewässer bedient. Wir besetzen den Weiher mit Fisch um angeln gehen zu können und diese ach doch so geschützten Tierchen bedienen sich. Also ich trage mich mit sicherheit nicht ein da ich mich nicht organisieren muss. Das ist meine Meinung dazu !!! Das sollte eigentlich jedem selber klar sein was er da macht !!!


----------



## Dok (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Obwohl ich nichts mehr zu dem Thema sagen wollte, tue ich das nun doch in der Hoffnung das die doch sehr zahlreichen Mails zu dem Thema etwas weniger werden.
Eines vorweg, ich möchte keinem Meinung aufdrängen (ebenso wenig möchte ich andere Meinungen aufgezwungen bekommen). Ich möchte nur versuchen meinen Standpunkt zu dem Thema zu erläutern.
Zum einen finde ich das hier das Thema „entnahmen“ nicht ganz objektiv betrachtet wird. Ich möchte auch gerne darlegen warum ich dieser Meinung bin. 
Die Initiatoren diese Aktion gehören zweifelsohne zu einer Gruppe Angler die sich nicht ohne weiteres auf die Gesamtheit der Angler übertragen läst. Diese Angler haben die Möglichkeit oft und intensiv an Top-Gewässer zu gehen und haben durch diese Tatsache begünstigt recht großen Erfolg. Aber das läst sich nicht auf alle Angler in Deutschland übertragen. Nicht jeder Angler kommt überhaut in die Verlegenheit so viel (großen) Fisch zu fangen, das es für ein Gewässer zum Problem werden könnte. Daher halte ich es für falsch die Zahl 4,5 Millionen als Grundlage für irgendwelche Berechnungen zu nehmen. Wenn ich nur sehe wie viele Mitglieder eines Angelvereins wirklich regelmäßig zum angeln kommt. Ich halte die Regionen um Hamburg, Potsdam/Berlin, und andere sehr große Gewässer ehr für Ausnahmeregionen. Auch die Angler die sehr oft zum Anglern in andere Länder fahren sind mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel!

Der Andere Punkt ist der das ich die Befürchtung habe das sich eine solche Aktion auch zu einem Verlustgeschäft für die Angler entwickeln könnte. Wer schon einmal auf Verbandsebne mit Tier- und Naturschützern diskutiert hat wird wissen was ich meine. Ich habe nicht selten den Eindruck das wir noch froh sein können das es nicht noch schlimmer wird als es schon ist. Denkt nur mal an das Verbot von gefärbten Maden in Deutschland.
Ich kann das Anliegen dieser Aktion voll und ganz verstehen, aber ich betrachte diese Aktionen dennoch mit Sorge. Hier wird meist versucht durch das bündeln von Kräften die Chance auf Aufmerksamkeit und Handlung zu erreichen ohne zu wissen was dabei am Schluß raus kommen wird.
Ich möchte zu einem Beispiel greifen und eine Bedenken zu veranschaulichen.   
Wenn ich mein ganzes Geld nehme und damit Lotto spiele habe ich zweifellos meine Chance zu Gewinnen vergrößert, aber sicher sein das auch der Gewinn dabei raus kommt kann ich nicht. Und auch wenn ich Gewinnen sollte besteht noch die Gefahr das ich trotz des Gewinns mit weniger als vorher dastehe. 
Ich für meinen Teil sehe es bei derartigen Aktionen ähnlich. Es kann ja sein das nachdem sich unser Gesetzgeber mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat eine Gesetzesänderung gibt, aber ob die dann auch so ausfällt wie wir es wollen steht auf einem anderen Blatt (Gewonnen und doch verloren).

Wie schon gesagt das ist meine Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Auch ich selber hoffe das ich damit in weiten Teilen falsch liege.

Wie ich grundsätzlich zu dem Thema C+R bzw. selektive Entnahme stehe möge sich jeder selbst beantworten. Nur soviel, ich zähle mich hauptsächlich zu den Karpfenanglern und Stippfischern.


----------



## human01 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Gute Sache bin dabei


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> . ...
> Ich kann das Anliegen dieser Aktion voll und ganz verstehen, aber ich betrachte diese Aktionen dennoch mit Sorge. Hier wird meist versucht durch das bündeln von Kräften die Chance auf Aufmerksamkeit und Handlung zu erreichen *ohne zu wissen was dabei am Schluß raus kommen wird.* ...


 
#6  Exakt mein Reden in meinen vorherigen Postings, wer es verstehen wollte, hat es; schwer ist es ja nicht  

Aber eben das "nicht verstehen wollen" der Sorgen, macht mir eben Sorgen, weil es in der Diskussion diese Themas bezeichnend ist.


Uns so mehren sich diesbezüglich die "Forennörgler" (O-Ton @Frühling)


----------



## Pete (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Die Initiatoren diese Aktion gehören zweifelsohne zu einer Gruppe Angler die sich nicht ohne weiteres auf die Gesamtheit der Angler übertragen läst. Diese Angler haben die Möglichkeit oft und intensiv an Top-Gewässer zu gehen und haben durch diese Tatsache begünstigt recht großen Erfolg. Aber das läst sich nicht auf alle Angler in Deutschland übertragen. Nicht jeder Angler kommt überhaut in die Verlegenheit so viel (großen) Fisch zu fangen, das es für ein Gewässer zum Problem werden könnte. Daher halte ich es für falsch die Zahl 4,5 Millionen als Grundlage für irgendwelche Berechnungen zu nehmen. Wenn ich nur sehe wie viele Mitglieder eines Angelvereins wirklich regelmäßig zum angeln kommt. Ich halte die Regionen um Hamburg, Potsdam/Berlin, und andere sehr große Gewässer ehr für Ausnahmeregionen. Auch die Angler die sehr oft zum Anglern in andere Länder fahren sind mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel!



das ist ein meiner meinung nach wirklich nicht von der hand zu weisender wichtiger argumentationspunkt, dok!!!

die beyer, haese, mihan und wie sie heißen leben von der angelei...sie haben das hobby zu ihrem beruf gemacht....dass sie erheblich mehr ans wasser und gerade auch an topgewässer mit guten fischen kommen, ist wahrscheinlicher als bei einem ottonormalangler...auch und gerade deshalb sollte man immer ein wenig verständnis für einen angler aufbringen, der sich möglicherweise anders als sie verhält...


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Woher kommt es u.a. eigentlich, daß es in Deutschland so wenige Top-Gewässer gibt...???

Na, klingelt's...???


887, gleich ist wieder Schnapszahl, Prost...#6


----------



## Pelznase (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt es u.a. eigentlich, daß es in Deutschland so wenige Top-Gewässer gibt...???
> 
> Na, klingelt's...???
> 
> ...



es liegt natürlich nur an der übermässigen gier der forenuser hier. das meinst du doch, oder?

kannst du deine persönliche abneig den leuten gegenüber nicht zurückhalten? durch deine steten seitenstiche machst du dich ganz schön lächerlich.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nein, meinte ich nicht...


Es ist, wie ich heute mitgeteilt bekam, sogar schon soweit in Deutschland, daß ein Vereinsmitglied angedroht bekam, daß es aus dem Verein fliegt, wenn es seine DHC-Mitgliedschaft nicht umgehend kündigt...

Mensch, klingelt's denn immer noch nicht...???


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ein Aspekt wird zwar immer gerne abgestritten, ist aber deswegen trotzdem nicht zwingend falsch:

Ein Kochpottangler, wenn ich mal einteilen darf, gibt sich auch damit zufrieden, einen 65-ger Zander zu vertafeln, aber ein Ulki Bayer kommt mit einem 65-ger Zander nicht in Hochglanzformat auf die Titelseite vom Blinker. 

Hinzu kommt eben der von Doc völlig zurecht erwähnte Punkt. Unsereins lebt meist nicht vom Fischen, von Berichten übers Fischen, von Artikeln und Sondereditionen von Angelbedarfsartikeln, sonder geht mehr oder weniger oft seinem Hobby nach mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, auch mal einen frischen Fisch zu vertafeln. 

Es ist lso durchaus im Sinne der Bayers und Co, dass diese für ihren Lebensunterhalt, gerade im Presse bereich, genügend Kapitale als Recourcen im gewässer haben. Bleiben die aus, werden auch die Päpste zum Mittelmaß. 

Ich stehe daher solchen Kampagnen recht kritisch gegenüber. Ich meine nämlich, die sind nicht immer nur uneigennützig. 

Was das hiesige Thema angeht: Wenn die Angelei des Einzelnen in einem vernünftigen, sinnvollen und angemessenem Rahmen stattfindet, braucht es eigentlich keine Gesetze, erst recht keine Gesetzesänderungen. Franz hat nun mehrfach erwähnt, dass es durchaus bis heute nicht mal voll ausgeschöpfte Möglichkeiten gibt. Ich finde, diese sollten zuesrt einmal ausgeschöpft werden.

@ Pilkman

C&R-ler sind mir nicht verhasst, sondern nur deren oft an den Tag gelegte Art, anderen die eigene Meinung auftwingen zu wollen, obwohl die nicht mal in allen Punkten legales Fundament besitzt.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

900...


----------



## pechi24 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich werde mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchlesen, aber dass sich Leute für C&R einsetzen, weil sie sich von den fetten Fischen finanzielle Vorteile erhoffen, finde ich ziemlich schwachsinnig.

Gerade weil diese Fänge durch übermäßige Entnahme derart zurückgegangen sind, kann man durch kapitale Fische doch einen auf dicke Hose machen. Wenn die Bestände besser wären, könnten alle Angler viel öfter mal einen großen Fisch fangen und es wäre nicht mehr so außergewöhnlich.

Die Leute, die sich für C&R einsetzen fangen in der Regel eh viel mehr und größere Fische als der Durchschnittsangler, weil sie einen viel größeren Aufwand betreiben, welcher sich für jemanden, der Angeln geht um sein Essen zu fangen niemals lohnen würde.

Ich weiß auch nicht was es da immer zu deuten gibt. Wer die Sache unterstützen will, der soll es machen und wer nicht, der lässt es halt.

Es geht doch darum, die Rechte der Angler zu erweitern und das kann nur zum Vorteil von allen Leuten sein.

Ich möchte jedenfalls Bestände haben, wo auch ein kleiner Junge regelmäßig seine Fische fängt, ohne dass er mit High End-Tackle und Boot nach ein paar übrig gebliebenen Fischen suchen muss. Und damit meine ich keine Satzkarpfen, welche gerade erst eingesetzt wurden


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchlesen, aber dass sich Leute für C&R einsetzen, weil sie sich von den fetten Fischen finanzielle Vorteile erhoffen, finde ich ziemlich schwachsinnig.


 
Schwachsinnig ist das nicht (abgesehen davon, dass man nicht einfach so andere Meinungen so titulieren sollte).
Ich habe beim Boddenangeln auf Hecht diese Jahr einen professionellen Guide kennengelernt, der fast schon eine "Fanggarantie" auf kapitale Hechte seinen Gästen gibt. Dies aber funtioniert nur, wenn die kapitalen wieder zurückgesetzt werde, alles andere würde ihn "ganz schön ruinieren". Bevor er aber bezahlter Guide war ... tja er hat ganz offen darüber gesprochen :m 




			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch darum, die Rechte der Angler zu erweitern und das kann nur zum Vorteil von allen Leuten sein..


 
Aber das ist doch die Diskussion, ob es SO (also wie es in diesem konkreten Fall gemacht wird)  zum Vorteil wird.
Vielleicht doch alles durchlesen? #h


----------



## aal-andy (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Allein wenn das Thema C&R nur irgendwie in Lettern auftaucht, sehen einige rot und denken, dass bei Erfolg einer solchen Änderung ALLE Fische zurückgesetzt werden sollen und niemand mehr seinen selbst gefangenen Fisch zuhause in der Küche verwerten darf.
> Diese Befürchtungen lese ich zumindest auch aus einigen Postings, insbesondere aus denen von Kalle (Aali-Barba).


 
Da hast Du sicherlich im Großen und Ganzen recht, aber hier muss ich meinen alten Angelfreund Kalle schwerstens in Schutz nehmen. Kalle weiß die verschiedenen Arten, wie man C&R praktizieren kann ganz eindeutig zu unterscheiden und sieht die Sache auch zu 100% aus neutraler und objektiver Sicht !! Wenn Du aber mal das miterleben würdest, wie C&R an unserem Vereinsgewässer (Kalle & ich sind im gleichen Verein und auch oft sonst viel angelmäßig unterwegs), leider Gottes fast ausschließlich von den Karpfenfreaks täglich praktiziert wird, nämlich genau so und stellenweise noch viel schlimmer wie in diesem Forum schon häufig negativ beschrieben und verurteilt, hättest Du auf jeden Fall Verständnis für seine Argumentationen, denen ich meist in ihrer Richtigkeit beipflichten muss. Das ändert aber nichts an meine, wie bereits erwähnt, persönliche Meinung, dass die Sache wie auf der "catch-release" Seite beschrieben im Kern sicherlich eine recht gute Sache ist, aber auf Grund dem doch sehr in Mißgunst geratenem Ausdruck C&R einen bitteren Beigeschmack verleiht.


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

das ich ein gegner des C&R bin ist denke ich im forum bekannt.... und da ich nun einige male angesprochen wurde werde ich mich auch nur zu den direkten ansprachen äussern...also
ja ich glaube, dass wenn c&r erlaubt wird die anzahl derer die mit waage maßband und cam aber ohne abhakmatte und fangtüte angeln gehen steigt... weil ich der vielleicht irrigen meinung bin, dass gesetze eine gewisse abschreckwirkung haben.
nein ich schlage nicht jeden maßigen fisch ausserhalb der schonzeit ab...sondern nur jeden maßigen zielfisch den ich verwerten kann.
ja ich bin der meinung, dass c&R dem angeln so nachhaltig schadet, dass es irgendwann das angeln für angler wie mich unmöglich macht.
was ist denn mit dem so gelobten holland... nahezu jeder hecht wird releast, die meisten zander werden releast.... und es wird so nett umschrieben " es wird nicht gerne gesehen wenn der fisch mitgenommen wird"... na danke.
wenn ich einen fisch release weiss ich, dass das ärger geben könnte und nehme diese sanktion eigenverantwortlich in kauf.
ich beziehe hier ganz klar stellung: wenn jemand einen fisch mit dem vorsatz den drill zu genießen und diesen nach dem wiegen und dem foto wieder zu releasen fängt, ist der fisch ein sportgerät... das verträgt sich in keiner weise mit meinen ethischen vorstellungen. ersetzt den fisch durch ein kanninchen und ihr wisst was ich meine. (der satz stammt im übrigen von dem in einem anderen trööt benannten dr. spießer... leider nicht von mir)
voice


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> wenn c&r erlaubt wird die anzahl derer die mit waage maßband und cam aber *ohne abhakmatte* und fangtüte angeln gehen
> steigt...


 
Damit outest Du Dich selbst als unwissend - mehr brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen...#d |supergri #6


----------



## Chris C. (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte jedenfalls Bestände haben, wo auch ein kleiner Junge regelmäßig seine Fische fängt, ohne dass er mit High End-Tackle und Boot nach ein paar übrig gebliebenen Fischen suchen muss. Und damit meine ich keine Satzkarpfen, welche gerade erst eingesetzt wurden



Pechi, wie immer den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! Du bist der Hammer! #6

Wie oft hab ich schon überlegt "Wo fährst Du mit dem/der Kleinen hin, damit man wir eine beinah 100%ig Fangchance haben?" Schweden! Das wäre zumindest die Lösung. Wenn man kleine Kinder, Jugendliche, Angelnachwuchs an den tollen "Angelsport" führen möchte, muss der Fangerfolg realisierbar sein. Auch ohne jahrelange Angelerfahrung und Equipment für zig Tausende von Euros! Das ist in Deutschland sehr selten geworden. Die Gründe dafür sind bekannt.

@Alle Skeptiker
Ihr könnt ruhig alles in Frage stellen und darüber disskutieren, was richtig oder falsch ist. Manche erkennen in der Seite keinen Sinn, die anderen wissen nicht, wofür das wirklich gut ist. Da kann ich nur sagen, verfolgt das ganze doch! Vielleicht werden erst in 12 Monaten die ersten konkreten Tätigkeiten bekannt sein, für die Ihr gerne Euren Namen abgeben wollt. Und wenn nicht, dann müssen wir noch länger ohne Euren Eintrag auskommen. Wir haben jetzt dne Schritt gemacht und sind an die Öffentlichkeit getreten. Alles weitere wird sich ergeben!
Bis jetzt dient die "Unterschriftensammlung" dazu da, festzustellen wieviele Angler so denken wie wir und bereit sind gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen.
Die Resonanz ist schon jetzt enorm und ich freue mich darüber. Worauf ich mich aber noch mehr freue, wenn eines Tages jemand zu uns kommt und sagt: "Durch den Artikel XY auf C&R bin ich zum Umdenken angeregt worden und entnehme jetzt viel sinnvoller die Fische dem Gewässer." 
Seit dem ich mich für das "Freilassen" einsetzen und Aufklärung tätige, habe ich es schon mehrfach erleben dürfen und es ist ein geiles Gefühl!#6


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@angelandy....doch das solltest du.... ich wäre dir ausgesprochen dankbar, wenn du mich aus dem stadium der unwissenheit befreist....
voice


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@chris
für mich ist es auch ein geiles gefühl auch in 20 jahren noch selbstgefangenen fisch essen zu dürfen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @angelandy....doch das solltest du.... ich wäre dir ausgesprochen dankbar, wenn du mich aus dem stadium der unwissenheit befreist....
> voice


 
Klaro, wird gemacht Chef:

Du sagst das Releaser keine Abhakmatten mitführen. Warum, wie kommst Du darauf? Warum sollte ein Entnehmer eine mitnehmen? Für hin und wieder untermaßige/in der Schonzeit gefangene Fische zu releasen? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen... (auch kein Vorwurf)
Ein Releaser ist aber interessiert daran den Fisch lebensfähig in sein Element zu entlassen, deswegen verwenden viele eine solche! (nicht alle)

Wenn ich einen 15Kg Hecht im Sand wälze brauche ich ihn nicht zurückzusetzen, er wird sterben - dann ess ich ihn besser und häng mir den Kopf an die Wand (wenn ich das will)
Will ich aber nicht - also kommt er auf die Matte, bekommt mit (abgerundetem, gummiertem) Rachensperrer den Schnabel aufgedrückt, haken raus, schnell n Bild und wenn er meiner Meinung nach nicht in die Pfanne paßt - zurückgesetzt - Verzeihung, aus der hand gerutscht beim säubern fürs 2. Bild...:m 

Is doch nicht so schwer oder? Wenn Du noch Argumente gegen C&R hast schieß los - aber bitte ohne Unwahrheiten, das ist nicht mein Niveau


----------



## Pelznase (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht werden erst in 12 Monaten die ersten konkreten Tätigkeiten bekannt sein, für die Ihr gerne Euren Namen abgeben wollt.
> 
> jo, darauf warte ich
> 
> ...


empfinde auch immer ein hochgefühl, wenn ich jemanden zum spass zusammenschlage, in im dreck liegen lasse und ihm dann sage: "hey, ich höre jetzt auf, kannst glücklich darüber sein, dass ich dich nicht töt." das ist dann meine gut tat#q.
nicht falsch verstehen-hab schliesslich nichts gegen c&r, aber manche dinge finde ich schon komisch.
die ganze diskussion hätte wirklich nicht sein müssen, wenn c-r.de ein besseres konzept gehabt hätte. führe die ganze diskussion nur auf missverständnisse zurück-bin dabei mal so naiv und sehe von den ambitionen jedes einzelnen ab. wenn ihr die verbesserung der fischbestände mehr in den vordergrund gerückt hättet und nicht das böse catch and release, hättet ihr nicht diese gegenwehr bekommen. warum auch? jeder sollte irgendwie an der verbesserung der fischbestände interessiert sein-auch hier erstmal die ambitionen weggelassen.


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf ich mich aber noch mehr freue, wenn eines Tages jemand zu uns kommt und sagt: "Durch den Artikel XY auf C&R bin ich zum Umdenken angeregt worden und entnehme jetzt viel sinnvoller die Fische dem Gewässer."
> Seit dem ich mich für das "Freilassen" einsetzen und Aufklärung tätige, habe ich es schon mehrfach erleben dürfen und es ist ein geiles Gefühl!#6



Und was wird die Bedenken einer eintreten sollten und Du statt dessen den Satz:“Seit der Aktion X haben wir nun noch mehr Beschränkungen als vorher!“. Ich hoffe doch sehr das Ihr Herrn Dr. Th**** und Co. einzuschätzen wisst?!


----------



## Chris C. (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Pelznase
Wenn wir mal davon absehen, dass Deine Meinung das Maß aller Dinge ist und wir nicht nur Dich sondern Tausende anderer für das Projekt gewinnen wollten, ist die Seite schon ein Spiegel dessen geworden, was wir auch erreichen wollen. #6


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Dok

Dann bleibt definitiv das Gefühl für eine gute Sache eingetreten zu sein, anstatt die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und für die realistische Chance öfter als alle Jubeljahre an ein Gewässer zu gelangen, was bestandstechnisch gesund ist, teils viele Kilometer Fahrt billigend in Kauf zu nehmen um ins Ausland zu gelangen...


Mal ernsthaft, bliebe irgendwer des morgens schon deshalb im Bett, weil sich jemand überlegt hat, alle möglichen Gefahren in Form von evtl. herabstürzenden Dachziegeln zu beseitigen, der es sich aber im letzten Moment anders überlegt hat und die Situation also nicht anders ist, als sie es vorher sowieso schon war...???

Oder geht irgendwer davon aus, daß wenn die Catch & Release-Initiative ein Rohrkrepierer werden sollte, auf einmal nur noch kontrollierende Lichtgestalten die Ufer bundesdeutscher Gewässer säumen, damit dem Gesetz dann endlich Genüge getan wird...???

Ist ja albern - nein, ist viel schlimmer, weil an den Haaren herbeigezogen...


Abschließend sollten sich die Herrschaften, die nicht müde werden, sich und ihre wohlverdienten Topf-Fische in Gefahr zu sehen, was ja schon fast paranoide Züge entwickelt, ein Blatt Papier in die Hand nehmen und mit dickem Edding darauf vermerken, daß es sich bei Catch & Release um eine Option handeln wird und niemand dazu gezwungen sein wird, all die schönen Proteinträger dem Gewässer zurückzugeben, so sich der deutsche Gesetzgeber an längst gängiger Praxis der unmittelbaren Nachbarstaaten orientiert...

Den baren Unfug in Form von Vergleichen Fisch mit Säugetier werde ich nicht kommentieren...


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Zumindest bin ich mir jetzt Sicher das Ihr euch noch niemals wirklich mit den zuständigen Behörden und anderen Stellen auseinander gesetzt habt. Sonst würden hier einige nicht so Blauäugig sein...
Uns wurde schon an einem Gewässer das Angeln komplett verboten, das geht schneller als Ihr denkt und ob Ihr das dann fassen oder verstehen wollt oder könnt, interessiert dann keinen mehr.
Die Gefahr das solche Aktionen in die Hose gehen sind um ein Vielfaches Höher als der Berühmte Dachziegel.
Bitte informiert euch zuerst einmal wer bei diesem Vorhaben eure „Gegner“ sein werden und mit welchen Mitteln die kämpfen können und nicht selten auch kämpfen....
Ich könnte euch da Geschichten erzählen, die glaubt man nicht. Und ich gewinnen immer mehr den Eindruck das einige noch nicht realisiert haben was da auf euch zukommen wird.
Ich macht in meinen einen entscheidenden aber sehr gefährlichen Fehler:
Ihr steht die Sache nur aus der Sicht der Angler. Die die euch gegenüber stehen werden, tun das nicht, ganz im Gegenteil! Nicht wenige an den entsprechenden Stellen nicht sowieso der Meinung das Angeln nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) und allenfalls Geduldet werden muß...


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Noch was, wenn Ihr Wirklich wollt das da auf gesetzlicher Ebene was geändert wird, führt kein weg an entsprechenden Gutachten vorbei, schon mal drüber Nachgedacht was sowas kostet und wer das Bezahlen soll?

Eines ist Sicher, Offenen Türen werden Ihr bei unseren Behörden mit der Idee nicht einrennen.....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Tja Dok - aber warum erst durch erlaubtes C&R das angeln verbieten (und warum ist das in den Nachbarländern nicht der Fall) ?
Wenn man mal kurz die Anglerdenkweise abschaltet (so schwer dass auch sein mag) und nachdenkt - Warum gehn wir angeln? Vom Gesetz her nur, weil zum "Nahrungserwerb" - das trifft aber selbst auf den "nehme-jeden-maßigen-fisch-angler" nicht zu! Das ginge ökonisch günstiger (Fischfarm) oder für die Tiere stressfreier (elektro).
Also warum gehen wir angeln?
Weil ich in der Natur bin, weil ich ausspannen kann, weil mir das drillen Spaß macht, weil mir das überlisten eines Fisches Spaß macht, weil ich mit Klasse Kumpels ein Hobby teile, weil es nie langweilig wird, weil man immer noch dazulernen kann - könnte das noch fortsetzen...

Ich finde das Ziel sollte sein die Legimitation von "Nahrungserwerb" wegzubekommen - sonst wirds wirklich verboten! Und aus Nichtanglerischer Sicht auch noch zu recht!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Chris C. (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Eines ist Sicher, Offenen Türen werden Ihr bei unseren Behörden mit der Idee nicht einrennen.....



Das ist sicher! Ist trotzdem kein Grund, um den Schwanz einzukneifen und nix zu tun.


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

...ich gebs auf!

Viel Glück!


----------



## **bass** (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

hey,

wollte mich eigentlich gar nicht zu diesem thema äussern, aber was hier abgeht... nanana

bin ja aus luxemburg und bei uns ist es eben anders...

so das pro für die kochtopfangler seh ich eigentlich nur darin dass sie ein gutes argument haben warum sie angeln gehen gegenüber eines tierschützers, und bis auf die fische die kein mindestmass haben bzw. in der schonzeit oder unter naturschutz sind das risiko klein ist (da sie ja alles mit nach hause nehmen) dass sie durch zurücksetzen verenden...

so jetzt zu den c+r anhängern, der grösste minuspunkt ist und bleibt einem klarzu machen warum mann angeln geht und die fische sagen wir mal ''quält''. und das ist für mich auch das hauptargument das dagegen spricht...

ich sage euch gleich mal dass ich in der mitte von beiden parteien stehe und bei beiden vor und nachteile sehe...

wo ich jetzt aber ein bisschen wütend werde sind bei den kochtopfangler welche eben alles abschlachten... ich kann es jedes jahr bei mir am hafen beobachten... ab dezember kommen dann viele angler um barsche zu fangen, und ich kann euch sagen es wird viel gefangen. so barsch liebt fast jeder und so nimmt auch jeder sich mal barsche mit nur gibt es solche die auch wenn sie 200-300 barsche fangen alles abschlachten ob nun 7cm oder 50cm... so dies sind aber wie jedes jahr genau die leute die ihr M..L am grössten aufreissen wenn dann nach einem monat keine fische mehr gefangen werden... und dann könnte ich kotzen und es gibt auch jedes jahr diskussionen... 
das selbe gilt an einem mir bekannten baggersee nur eben mit schleien und hechten kenne noch andere... das geht jetzt wahrscheinlich soweit dass der baggersee ein jahr geöffnet ist und dann 3 jahr komplett geschlossen wird...

würde das euch kochtopfangler gefallen dass der see geschlossen wird da der see immer wieder einfach leergefischt wird???

bei den c+r muss ich auch sagen dass es nur zu verstehen ist wenn mann weis mit dem lebewesen umzugehen hat , sah auch schon trottel am fluss da sie eine ungeliebte brasse fingen und dann brassenweitwurf am fluss trainieren dann könnte ich dahin gehen und mit diesen mal weitwurf trainieren was mir einmal passiert ist... und hoffe auch beim letzten mal bleibt... mann muss halt wissen wie mann ein lebewesen behandelt...

dieses thema wird sich auch (bei euch in deutschland) nie erledigen...
müsste halt nur geregelt sein wie z.b. in den benelux-ländern wo es jedem selbst überlassen ist, aber beim zurücksetzten alles beachtet um den fisch seinem nassen lebenselement schonend!!! wiederzugeben...

und noch was für die hardcore c+r gegner (wie es hier ja einige gibt) ihr betreibt c+r auch und zwar mit fischen die schonzeit haben oder unter naturschutz stehen oder die mindestmaße nicht haben, und dann wisst ihr auch dass noch lange nicht alle fische verrecken die ihr zurücksetzt...

noch ne anregung ihr habt 3 zander im weiher welcher nie besetzt wird, ihr fangt alle drei an einem tag und lasst es euch am gleichen abend noch gut schmecken... und fangt dafür nie wieder einen dort... 
die c+r fangen sie auch lassen sie aber wieder schwimmen und erfreuen sich noch jahre lang an einem weiher welcher immer noch zander beherrbergt und jetzt auch in verschiedenen grössen mit drei richtig kapitalen drin...und können jetzt auch manchmal (wenn sie wollen) einen mitnehmen... und sich noch lange an zandern erfreuen...

deshalb ist mir das wort selektive entnahme lieber als c+r

hab mich villeicht manchmal etwas komisch ausgedrückt aber meine muttersprache ist eben luxemburgisch (ja wir haben auch ne eigene sprache  ) aber hoffe dass jeder versteht was ich meine, gehöre nicht zu einer bestimmten fraktion an aber versteh (nicht immer) die argumente der verschiedenen parteien...
 meiner meinung nach sollte das aber jedem selbst überlassen werden


----------



## Quappenqualle (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sicher! Ist trotzdem kein Grund, um den Schwanz einzukneifen und nix zu tun.



Vielleicht ist in dem Zusammenhang nix tun besser als später nix nehr angeln. Also ich denk einfach mal in die Richtung, " wenn der deutsche Angler Fische nur fängt, um sie dann wieder zurückzusetzen, ist das Tierquälerei..."  Spaß am Angeln und speziell am Drill eines gehakten Fisches als Selbstzweck ist zwar für uns Junkies durchaus legitim, aber für Außenstehende und vor allem für deutsche Vollblutbeamten könnte dies schnell zu einem für uns unkalkulierbaren Erdrutsch führen...

Jeder kann was tun, indem er am Wasser die für sich richtige Entscheidung bei jedem einzelnen Fisch trifft...


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hoi Jonges

ich denke nach dem ich mich jetzt hier durch gearbeitet habe. 

Finde ich immer noch das es grundsätzlich eine gute Sache ist. Stichwort "Selektive Entnahme" 
man sollte aber auch die Bedenken verstehen und beachten vor allem das was Dok erwähnt hat. 
ganz einfach, es soll nicht strafbar werden wenn man Fisch mit nehmt 
und auch nicht, so wie es jetzt ist, das es strafbar ist wenn man Fisch wieder zurück setzt.
Und so schön wie es ist, kann mir keiner erzählen das er Tierschützer ist wenn er sich einen Angler nennt...........................................................Egal ob er einen Grund dafür hat oder nicht! Ich finde da muss man das Kind einfach beim Namen nennen. Was dann "perverser" ist ....................naja es hat in unseren Gefilden wohl kein Angler mehr nötig für sein Täglich Brot zu fischen.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

[...]

*FISCH & FANG: *Welches Land in Europa hat Deiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Gesetzgebung für Angler?
*Jan Eggers: *Deutschland, leider! Ich habe in fast allen Ländern geangelt und weiß, was los ist...
*FISCH & FANG: *Warum?
*Jan Eggers: *Weil es kein anderes Land gibt, das de facto vorschreibt, jeden maßigen Fisch nach dem Fang zu töten. Ein absoluter Wahnsinn! So kann man nie ein Gewässer vernünftig bewirtschaften. Ein 50-Zentimer-Zander schmeckt noch gut, aber wie soll man einen 60-Pfund-Karpfen oder 100-Pfund-Wels sinnvoll verwerten? Nicht nur wir Holländer verstehen die deutsche Gesetzgebung hier überhaupt nicht. Verwerten macht genauso wie das Zurücksetzen Sinn. Aber nur der Kompromiß zwischen beiden Praktiken ist die Lösung - wir nennen es selektives Ernten, die Einzelfallentscheidung, die abhängig vom Gewässer und vom Fischbestand getroffen werden sollte.
*FISCH & FANG: *Woran liegt denn das deutsche Angler-Elend, an einer schwachen Interessenvertretung?
*Jan Eggers: *Ich glaube, bei den Deutschen gibt es nur Schwarz oder Weiß, einen gesunden Mittelweg sehe ich bei der Sportfischerei nicht. Seit 30 Jahren lese ich fast alle deutschen Anglermagazine und wundere mich, wie wenig die Verbände mit der Basis zusammenarbeiten. Wenn schon, dann würde ich mich lieber dem DAV statt dem VDSF anschließen. Ich glaube, daß einige Verbandsobere nicht verstehen, was ihre Mitglieder, die normalen Angler, eigentlich wollen. In Holland kämpfen die Funktionäre wirkungsvoll und geschlossen für unsere Interessen. Deshalb können wir uns viel besser gegen die Anti-Sportfischer-Organisationen wehren, die auch bei uns aktiv sind.
*FISCH & FANG: *Wer vertritt die Interessen der holländischen Angler?
*Jan Eggers: *Der NVVS, allerdings gibt es seit Ende 2002 eine neue Struktur. Seitdem können nicht nur Angelsportföderationen NVVS-Mitglied werden, sondern auch Spezialorganisationen wie die Hechtstudiengruppe. Der Zweck soll eine fest geschlossene Anglerfront sein, die mit einer starken Stimme spricht.
*FISCH & FANG: *Wie effektiv ist diese Lobby?
*Jan Eggers: *Diese Lobby wird immer effektiver, auch weil sie in engem Dialog mit den Journalisten der Angelpresse steht. Wir haben gelernt, daß wir nur gemeinsam stark sind.
*FISCH & FANG: *Das Ansehen des Angelns in der breiten Öffentlichkeit und damit auch die Macht einer Lobby, hängt nicht zuletzt vom Image ab. Wie kann das verbessert werden, können wir hier etwas von den Holländern lernen?
*Jan Eggers: *Man muß die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbies in der Öffentlichkeit hervorheben: Angeln ist eine aktive und gesunde Beschäftigung, die Spaß macht - gerade für Jugendliche. Zu einem positiven Image gehört ebenso, daß der gefangene Fisch mit Respekt behandelt wird!

[...]


Für den mutig denkenden Menschen, ist dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Bass: Good Posting!
Dok: Schade, hatte gedacht Du würdest auch deinen Standpunkt darlegen und argumentieren - einfach sinngemäß "ihr seid doof, ich bin raus" sagen find ich persönlich n bissel unbefriedigend.

@


			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> " wenn der deutsche Angler Fische nur fängt, um sie dann wieder zurückzusetzen, ist das Tierquälerei..."...


 
Dieses Problem tritt nur bei einer Gruppe Angler auf, mit denen ich auch ein Problem habe - die 20mm (oder noch größer) Boiliebader...
Nix für ungut, aber die Wahrheit darf man auch sagen (hab ich als kleines Kind von meiner Oma gelernt...:m |wavey: )

LG by Andy


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ AngelAndy20

Meinen Standpunkt habe ich sehr ausführlich dargelegt!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=962642&postcount=159
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65588&page=13

Und immer dran denken, wir sind hier in Deutschland und nicht wo anders. Hier gelten nun mal unsere Gesetzte und Vorgaben, nicht die aus Holland. Da darf man ja auch mit roten Maden angeln.....


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Jan Eggers auch, doch klingt's irgendwie anders... |supergri


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Jan Eggers auch, doch klingt's irgendwie anders... |supergri



ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das Herr Eggers noch nie versucht hat in Deutschland einen Hegeplan aufzustellen oder versucht hat das Angelverbot in einem FFH-Gebiet aufheben zu lassen....

Wie gesagt ich wünsche euch Alles Gute, wenn Ihr hier in Hessen angekommen seit könnt Ihr gerne mal ein wenig den Ordner lesen in denen ein Bestimmter Schriftwechsel aufbewahrt wird...


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@angelandy....meinungen sind bei mir resultate von erfahrungen. ich habe in meiner zeit am rhein noch nie einen angler mit abhakmatte gesehen... aber viele die releasen...(siehe brassenweitwurf) daher meine meinung.... mir da unwahrheit zu unterstellen finde ich vermessen und ich verzichte ausdrücklich auf eine schärfere erwiderung da ich dein alter dir zugute rechne....
@frühling "Den baren Unfug in Form von Vergleichen Fisch mit Säugetier werde ich nicht kommentieren..." mit wie vielen forschern, die einen großteil ihrer arbeit damit verbracht haben, genau in diesem bereich zu forschen und deutschlandweit anerkannte gutachten erstellen, hast du persönlich gesprochen???? das ergebnis dieser forschung als baren unfug abzutun zeugt von einer überheblichkeit, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. ich habe extra dazugeschrieben, dass dieser satz nicht von mir stammt sondern von genau diesem menschen, der sich damit beschäftigt hat und ich hatte das glück mich mit ihm sehr ausführlich auseinander setzen zu können. nicht jedes gutachten ist barer unfug nur weils einem nicht in den kram passt....
@doc.... tus nicht gib nicht auf dafür ist es zu wichtig..

die c&rler sägen an dem ast auf dem wir alle sitzen.... das ist mein problem und nur das. ohne eigenverantwortung kommt man in keinem fall klar und jeder der sich mit den angeln beschäftigt muss sich ganz persönlich einige sehr unangenehme fragen stellen... so oder so....
nur gehen wir doch nur mal von dem in euren augen unwahrscheinlichen fall aus , dass es in die hose geht.... bei wem genau dürfen sich dann alle angler bedanken... wer steht dann noch dazu... und wer von denjenigen, die hier meinen mit c&r den stein der weisen neu erfunden zu haben steht dann noch dazu... das würde mich interessieren... wer sagt egal wie es ausgeht...c&R muss sein....????
voice


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Solltest Du Recht haben, wird die Frage erlaubt sein, wozu er auch sollte...???

In Holland braucht niemand ernsthaft auf FFH-Gebiete auszuweichen und bei der dort vorherrschenden Angler-/Fischlobby wird das, falls überhaupt erforderliche, Erstellen eines Hegeplans wahrscheinlich die reinste Wonne sein...

Nochmal die Frage, warum, um alles in der Welt, nehmen Hunderte jedes Jahr in der Addition tausende Kilometer Fahrt in Kauf um allein in Holland zu angeln...???


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Mir geht beim besten nicht in den Schädel, wieso man Doc´s Bedenken eigentlich völlig ignoriert. 

Aus eigener erfahrung darf ich sagen, dass ich schon oft genug von Passanten und Außenstehenden blöd oder kritisch angequatscht worden bin in Sachen Tierquäler etc. 

Solange man einen auch für Außenstehende vernünftig und auch tierschutzgerechten Grund gegen halten kann, ist das für die meisten kein Problem. 

Aber mal ehrlich, wie will ich einem Nichtangler, der eh schon kritisch der Sache gegenüber steht, begreiflich machen, dass ich zuerst einem Fisch auflauere mit allen möglichen Mitteln und Gerät, mir am Drill ein nasses Höschen hole und dann anschließend ohne jegliche weitere Ambitionen, die dieser Sache auch einen tieferen Sinn geben würden, plötzlich den Tierschützer geben und edelmütig das gefangene Tier wieder zurück setzen, ohne mich fragen lassen zu müssen, wieso ich es denn überhaupt piesacke, wenn ich von vorne rein eh nicht vorhabe, es küchentechnisch zu verwerten?

Doc hat völlig Recht. Je mehr man sich dieser Sache nähert, umso mehr Außenstehende und Tierschützer werden auf den Plan treten und dagegen Sturm rennen. Ich höre schon jetzt das Geschrei in den Mäulern von PETA, wenn die dann ihre Kampagnen abziehen, dass die Angler nun vollends das Tier zum Sportgerät degradiert haben. 

Bei der jetzigen Form der betriebenen Angelei steht diesen Vorwürfen immer noch PETA als ein Haufen veganer Spinner gegenüber, denn deren Ideologie ist  zu 100% daran orientiert, dass man keinen Fisch essen soll. Der Kreis der Kritiker und deren Anhänger bei solchen Kampagnen wird allerdings schlagartig größer, wenn es um einen Vorgang geht, den nicht nur Außenstehende guten Gewissens als pure Quälerei zur eigenen Befiredigung seines Hobbys bezeichnen dürften. 

Diese Aktion wird, darüber sollte man sich klar sein, mit steigendem Bekanntheitsgrad auch den Kreis derer erweitern, die Angler schlicht und pauschal als Tierquäler bezeichnen und solche Dinge sind bei populistischen Entscheidungen der Politik gerne Ziel von überhastet eingeleitetem Aktionismus. 

Ich erinnere mal an Debatten um das Barren im Reitsport, um Kampfhunde, um Hühnerhaltung, um Massentierhaltung im allgemeinen und bei Viehtransporten. Bei der Massentierhaltung und dem Viehtransport steht am Ende eh der Exodus der Kreatur. Aber selbst auf dem Weg dorthin folgten den Aufrufen der Tierschützer auch genügend Bürger der "fleischfressenden" Art. 

Diese Aktion kann schneller ein Rückläufer werden, als Ihr Abhakmatte sagen könnt, da stimme ich mit Doc zu 110% überein.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Komm' voice, zeig' uns allen mal, wo der Hirnbereich beim Fisch sitzt, der für das Schmerzempfinden zuständig ist und ich zeige ihn Dir dann beim Säugetierhirn...#6


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

...aber nicht mit Filzstift auf Deinen Monitor malen, bringt nämlich nix... |supergri 


Was mir auffällt, ist Dein Avatar, tolle Forelle, sicher, aber ganz sicher nicht aus dem Rhein, oder...???


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@frühling...... Nochmal die Frage, warum, um alles in der Welt, nehmen Hunderte jedes Jahr in der Addition tausende Kilometer Fahrt in Kauf um allein in Holland zu angeln...???

um zu releasen????....
voice


----------



## Dok (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest Du Recht haben, wird die Frage erlaubt sein, wozu er auch sollte...???
> 
> In Holland braucht niemand ernsthaft auf FFH-Gebiete auszuweichen und bei der dort vorherrschenden Angler-/Fischlobby wird das, falls überhaupt erforderliche, Erstellen eines Hegeplans wahrscheinlich die reinste Wonne sein...
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, warum, um alles in der Welt, nehmen Hunderte jedes Jahr in der Addition tausende Kilometer Fahrt in Kauf um allein in Holland zu angeln...???



Ich glaube Du hast nicht ganz verstanden wie mein Posting gemeint war, bzw. wirfst Du jetzt ein paar Sachen durcheinander.
Es geht hier nicht im die Niederlande sondern um Deutschland und die Situation hier.
Hier braucht man nun mal Hegepläne nach Deutschen Recht (nicht nachdem anderer Länder) und muß sich an die Verordnungen von Deutschland halten.
Ihr könnt ja auch nicht bei euren Aktionen argumentieren "Aber in dem Land...ist das so". Ich kann mich auch nicht nach einem anderen Steuersystem veranschlagen lassen weil mir das besser gefällt als unser Deutsches.
Ihr müßt nun mal mit unseren Rahmenbedingungen arbeiten nicht mit denen in anderen Ländern.

PS: FFH-Gebiete werden die in den Niederlanden auch haben.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

U.a. auch darum...#6


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Frühling

Und Du Schlaumeier meinst also, Du hättest mit dem Fehlen des Schmerzzentrums beim Fisch das Recht erworben, mit ihm dann logischerweise anstellen zu können, was auch immer Du willst, weil er es eh nicht fühlt?

Was ist mit Stress? 

Ich denke, Karpfen bluten ab und an aus Stress aus den Kiemen? Reicht das nicht als Beweis? Unnötig zugefügter Stress ist aber auch Grund für so manche Aktion auf gesetzlicher Ebene, die zu Einschränkungen, Verboten und Auflagen führte. Der Tierschutz - und das ist auch beim Angeln nicht anders - begleitet die Kreatur auf dem Weg bis zu dem Moment, in dem sie letztendlich tot ist. Was davor geschieht ist klar geregelt. 

Was diese Kampangne will, ist vereinfacht gesagt folgendes: Eine rechtliche Legalisierung erreichen für den gesamten Ablauf, der normalerweise durchgeführt wird, um einen Fisch gemäß Tierschutz fachgerecht zu töten. Nur eben, dass der eigentliche Vorgang des Tötens durch Wiegen, Fotografieren und zurücksetzen ersetzt wird. Ähnlich, als würde man Dich in eine Todeszelle stecken, Dir die Augen verbinden, Dich vor ein Erschießungskommando stellen und dann schießen alle in die Luft.

Und genau das wird am Ende dabei raus kommen, nämlich das jeder Angler damit identifieziert wird. Und dagegen verwahre ich mich entschieden und Ihr sprecht auch nicht im Namen "der" Angler, sondern einzig und alleine imm Namen der Hardcore Relaser. Die anderen betreiben nämlich auch Releasing - nur machen die nicht so einen Boahau darum und versuchen nicht jeden mit ihrer vermeindlichen und einzig wahren Weißheit zu überfallen.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Dok

Nochmals der Hinweis auf den einst "armen Mann" Europas, nämlich Holland, der mittlerweile wie Persil am Himmel steht...

Sehr wohl wird, wenn es um Dinge wie Reformen der Sozialgesetzgebung und dergleichen geht, der Blick über die Landesgrenzen geworfen und sich ab und an ein Beispiel an den Zuständen dort genommen...

Warum also, sollte das bzgl. Catch & Release eigentlich nicht so sein...???


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hi,

sorry nur name und mail addi, wird sowieso keine gültigkeit haben...

außerdem seh ich das ganze sehr kritisch...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ früling.... schöne bildchen....ich denke, dass sie auch denjenigen bekannt sind, die sich mit der thematik auseinandersetzen. wenn es so einfach wäre stellt sich mir nur die frage, warum gibt es überhaupt gutachten???... wenn ein so komplexes thema mit ein paar strichmännchen zu lösen ist respekt, dass ist ja doch der stein der weisen....

aber wie stehts denn mit meiner anderen frage: würdest du C&R untestützen selbst auf die gefahr hin, dass es in die hose geht?????.... komm junge ...butter bei die fische... die releasten natürlich...
voice


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ups...sorry bin dir was schuldig geblieben...nein die forelle ist nicht aus dem Rhein.... aber im puff hab ich auch noch nie jemanden mit einer abhakmatte gesehen....
voice


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @frühling...... Nochmal die Frage, warum, um alles in der Welt, nehmen Hunderte jedes Jahr in der Addition tausende Kilometer Fahrt in Kauf um allein in Holland zu angeln...???
> 
> um zu releasen????....
> voice


 
Na - fast - um gute Chancen zu haben überhaupt einen zu fangen! 
Polemik an:
Komisch, wo die doch alle sterben nachdem man sie releast...
Polemik aus.

Werde, da ich gleich vom Rechner weg muss ne Nacht über die Argumente "der Gegenseite" nachdenken - sag ja nicht dass meine Meinung das Mass aller Dinge ist. 

Vielleicht liegts auch daran dass wir in Deutschland leben - hier gehts wohl oft einfach nicht anders... Es muss eben offiziell "Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger" heißen - "Blinker setzen" würd zwar jeder verstehn - aber es erfüllt wohl nicht den nötigen Grad an Komplexität in diesem, unserem Land...

Schreibt nicht soviel, ich muss das alles nachlesen... 

Lg by Andy


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Aali-Barba

Du vergleichst ja schon wieder Fisch und Säugetier...tststs...


@ voice

Ich habe nie behauptet, daß es einfach ist, physionomische Realitäten aber tutti zu ignorieren, kann's ja wohl auch nicht sein...

Ich unterstütze nach Kräften, sei Dir ganz sicher...

Denn in den Rheinzuflüssen und deren unmittelbaren Mündungsbereichen gibt's Forellen en masse, da sie dort zum größten Teil und in den meisten Fällen widerrechtlich released werden...


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> Du vergleichst ja schon wieder Fisch und Säugetier...tststs...


 
Auch wenn Du Dich Deinem abgehobenen Tonfall nach für Gottes Geschenk an die Menscheit zu halten scheinst, entbindet Dich das zum Überzeugen nicht von der Verpflichtung, mit Sachargumenten zu überzeugen. Deine Meinung alleine reicht da nicht. 

Was ist mit dem Stress? Haben Fische den beim Drill und der Entnahme, ja oder nein? Oder gibts auch dazu wieder mal keine Antwort sondern nur Polemik?

Allerdings musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, inwiefern Fisch und Säugetier so grundlegend anders behandelt werden? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, werden sowahl Fische als aus Säugetiere zum Beispiel beim Schlachten in etwa den gleichen Kriterien unterworfen, was die Bewertung der dazu einzuhaltenden Grundsätze angeht. Ja, beim Säugetier reicht sogar der Bolzenschuss, beim Fisch muss sogar noch vorab betäubt werden, damit er den eigenlichen Akt der Tötung gar nicht mitbekommt. 

Bei Fisch sind also die Auflagen sogar weitreichender.


----------



## Chris C. (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ups...sorry bin dir was schuldig geblieben...nein die forelle ist nicht aus dem Rhein.... aber im puff hab ich auch noch nie jemanden mit einer abhakmatte gesehen....
> voice



Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl Ihr angelt gar nicht! |kopfkrat

@Voice
Wenn die Peta sich mal wirklich durchsetzten würde, wären Forrellenteiche die ersten, die geschlossen würden! Nicht einheiische Fische werden unter nicht waidgerachten Umständen gezüchtet und gehältert, damit sie irgandwann in einen Teich eingesetzt werden, um gefangen und getötet zu werden. 

@All
Ich fische recht viel in Deutschland aber noch mehr in Ausland. Dabei konnte ich mich schon mit vielen NICHTANGLERN unterhalten auch über das Thema C&R UND ich habe noch keinen getroffen, der kein Verständnis für mein Handeln hatte. Ich weiß nicht, wie und mit wem Ihr Euch so unterhaltet aber es sollte möglich sein einem Passanten (vorausgesetzt es ist keine extrmer Tierschützer) zu erklären, warum man einen Fisch wieder schwimmen lässt. Kinder haben einen mords Spaß, wenn die sehen können wie ein Hechte nach dem Releasen eine kräftigen Wasserspritzer verursacht. Das bleibt positvere in der Erinnerung als ein blutender Fisch, der irgendwo im Rasen liegt.


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@frühling.."Ich habe nie behauptet, daß es einfach ist, physionomische Realitäten aber tutti zu ignorieren, kann's ja wohl auch nicht sein...


wer macht das denn?....ich tipp mir hier die finger wund um zu erklären, dass es untersuchungen gibt, die durchaus ernst genommen werden... die besagen, dass fische den schmerz wenn auch anders aber sowohl als solchen warnehmen...
aali redet auf dich ein wie auf einen toten gaul, dass das stressempfinden bei fischen ein ganz anderes ist und durchaus zu gesundheitschädigzungen bis hin zum tod führen kann.... nur du ignorierst das ...btw...genau wie meine schon 2 mal an dich gestellte frage nach dem preis des c&r....verstehst du was ich schreibe du ignorierst es einfach....oder du beachtest es nicht ...oder du nimmst es nicht zu kenntnis.... usw
voice


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Kinder haben einen mords Spaß, wenn die sehen können wie ein Hechte nach dem Releasen eine kräftigen Wasserspritzer verursacht. Das bleibt positvere in der Erinnerung als ein blutender Fisch, der irgendwo im Rasen liegt.


 
Da stimme ich Dir sogar völlig zu. Aber leider machen diese Kinder weder Kampagnen noch Gesetze in Deutschland, sondern deren Eltern. Und die sehen das sicher etwas kritischer und sind nicht mit ein paar Wasserspritzern zu überzeugen, dass man Tierschützer ist, sondern die fragen dann zurecht, wieso man dann überhaupt angelt und das der Fisch dazu meint, wenn er genau wie Rute und Rolle irgendwann Teil der Ausrüstung ist, die man zum Betreiben eines Hobbys braucht.


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ chris... @Voice
Wenn die Peta sich mal wirklich durchsetzten würde, wären Forrellenteiche die ersten, die geschlossen würden! Nicht einheiische Fische werden unter nicht waidgerachten Umständen gezüchtet und gehältert, damit sie irgandwann in einen Teich eingesetzt werden, um gefangen und getötet zu werden

sach ma ...schreib ich in einer anderen sprache..... genau das will ja niemand, dass sich die peta durchsetzt... es gibt nur einige hier, die meinen, dass sich die peta durchsetzen wird, wenn c&r durchkommt...
meditation ein...gib nicht auf ...voice....schreib weiter....gib nicht auf... voice ...schreib weiter....meditation aus.
voice


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Aali-Barba

Daß ich hier eine wie auch immer geartete Verpflichtung eingegangen bin, ist mir neu...

Was aber bereits ein alter Hut ist, ist die Tatsache, daß Deine bereits abgegebene Stimme nicht gezählt wird...#6 

Ob Fische beim Drill zwingend Streß empfinden, läßt sich nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen, daß sie dazu überhaupt in der Lage sind, ist unbestritten...

Es ist, wie Chris gerade geschrieben hat, letztendlich eine Frage der Wertigkeit...

Wie hoch bewerte ich u.a. die von Jan Eggers dargelegten Positiva gegenüber der evtl. kurzzeitigen Streßsituation eines Fisches, der aber weiterleben "darf" und eben nicht sterben "muß", weil seine Größe außerhalb des Schonmaßes, bzw. das Fangdatum außerhalb der für ihn geltenden Schonzeit liegt...


...und nochmals @ voice

Ich habe mich wie kaum ein Anderer mit der Thematik befaßt und habe schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust, mit Leuten über Grundsätzlichkeiten zu diskutieren, denen dieses Befassen im Idealfall noch bevorsteht...

Denn bloßes Nachplappern von "Erkenntnissen" irgendwelcher Pseudofachleute, die in jeder noch so klaren Suppe ein Barthaar suchen, ist weder der Sache noch der Diskussion dienlich...

Sei Dir sicher, daß der Stand der Wissenschaft exakt das von mir Geschriebene widerspiegelt und wenn Du das nicht kannst, dann suche Dir die nötigen Informationen, die Dich dazu befähigen, zusammen, denn die Welt ist ein Dorf...|wavey:


Google-Suchtip:

Rose, Schreckenbach, Pietrock


----------



## vk58 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> ...*FISCH & FANG: *Woran liegt denn das deutsche Angler-Elend, an einer schwachen Interessenvertretung?
> *Jan Eggers: *Ich glaube, bei den Deutschen gibt es nur Schwarz oder Weiß, einen gesunden Mittelweg sehe ich bei der Sportfischerei nicht...


Das ist wohl eine Aussage, die 100%ig auf diese Diskussion zutrifft. Der Hauptvorteil der Holländer ist nicht deren Gesetzgebung, sondern dass sie viel entspannter sind als wir verbissene, ewig missionierende Deutsche. Die Initiative ist doch ein interessanter Denkansatz, der unter sich positiv zugetanen Angler sicherlich noch in die richtige Richtung weiterentwickelt werden könnte, aber einige meinen (von beiden Seiten!) daraus einen Wettbewerb machen zu müssen, wer die müßige Diskussion als Sieger beendet. Das ist für uns Angler contraproduktiv!


----------



## Chris C. (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma ...schreib ich in einer anderen sprache..... genau das will ja niemand, dass sich die peta durchsetzt... es gibt nur einige hier, die meinen, dass sich die peta durchsetzen wird, wenn c&r durchkommt...



Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass das Thema Forellen-Teiche genau so ein Tabu-Thema sein müsste. Dann durftest Du Dich auch nicht mit solcher einer Forelle in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen. 

Hey Jungs, nur weil es extreme Tierschützer gibt, die gegen uns sind und die völlig besch... Ansichten haben, müssen wir uns doch nciht verstecken. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass Peta die größte Tierschutzorganisation mit 650.000 Mitgliedern ist. Alleine Deutschland hat 4 Mio. Angler, in Holland sind es 1,5 Mio. in den USA angelt jeder dritte erwachsen Mann!


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ frühling.....das führt zu nichts...du hast deine götter ich die meinen.... nur das deine meinung den aktuellen stand der wissenschaft widerspiegelt....naja...mein wissensstand ist der, das die wissenschaft genau in diesem punkt uneins ist und es dort wie auch hier 2 fraktionen gibt die sich gengenseitig lobbyismus vorwerfen...aber wie gesagt...das führt nicht weiter.....

ich habe wie schon gesagt nur noch die eine frage an dich.... würdest du c&r unterstützen, wenn die gefahr bestünde, dass der schuss nach hinten losgeht?
voice


----------



## **bass** (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ok bin nochmal da warum zerkloppt ihr euch so die köpfe "frühling und voice"

ihr teilt beide das gleiche hobby und ob ihr wollt oder nicht ihr ''quält'' beide fische aber warum könnt ihr euch nicht auf eine ''SELEKTIVE ENTNAHME'' einigen. mann kann doch nicht so blind sein und nicht sehen dass beide seiten gute argumente hat aber genau der mittelweg der richtige ist...

ich raffs einfach nicht...

vermutlich sind viele von euch von der deutschen rechtgesetzesbedingungsgebungenprozeduralenwasweisichnichtnochdings... so verseucht dass mann keine einfachen schlussfolgerungen ziehen kann...

ist halt krass dass die die das angeln lieben und es mit tierschützern nicht immer einfach haben sich auch noch gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen...

warum diskutieren das thema war schon öfters und es kommt nie zu einem grünen zweig... also schreibt euch ein der will,und wer nicht dazu steht soll es einfach sein lassen 

oder hab ich so eine mit der palme, villeicht rauch ich auch zuviel...


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ voice

Auch das habe ich bereits mit einem klaren Ja beantwortet, denn für mich ist jahrzehntelanges Fischen und sich dabei eine positive Meinung zum Catch & Release gebildet zu haben nicht gleichzusetzen mit einem Zustand der Prägeriatrie...

Desweiteren geht und ging es nicht um Gottesanbetung, sondern um vorhandene oder eben nicht vorhandene Hirnstrukturen...

Man bilde sich selbst ein Urteil über die Aussage, daß trotz nicht existentem "Schmerzzentrum" Schmerz empfunden werden kann...

Nozizeption mit Schmerzempfinden zu verwechseln, sogar zu vertauschen oder in einen Topf zu werfen, läßt jedem seriösen Neurologen nur eine Möglichkeit, nämlich die des Gedankens an die Menschen, die sich stundenlang mit Litfaßsäulen streiten und dabei vom Grundrecht auf Blamage umstandslos Gebrauch machen...#6


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ **bass**

Aus meiner Sicht spricht absolut nichts gegen eine selektive Entnahme, wie bereits mehrfach dargelegt... |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> aber warum könnt ihr euch nicht auf eine ''SELEKTIVE ENTNAHME'' einigen. mann kann doch nicht so blind sein und nicht sehen dass beide seiten gute argumente hat aber genau der mittelweg der richtige ist...


Naja, den "Schützern" habe ich schon des öfteren vorgworfen zwar sehr engagiert aber ohne bzw. mit sehr einseitiger Fachkenntnis zu agieren, das dafür sehr laut und engagiert - und auch für die gibts immer nur "die eine Lösung"!
Scheint auch auf manche Angler zu zu treffen.


----------



## THD (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

So nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, obwohl ich das bisher eigendlich nicht wollte.

Vorab: Ich stehe zu "selektive Entnahme" aber z. Zt. gegen alle Aktivitäten, die dazu führen könnten, irgendeine Reaktion in der Öffentlichkeit oder der Gesetzgebung provozieren zu wollen.

@angelandy: 
Zitat:"Ich finde das Ziel sollte sein die Legimitation von "Nahrungserwerb" wegzubekommen..."

Ich finde, der "Nahrungserwerb" ist zu 100 % die Existenzberechtigung für uns Angler, ob man den "Nahrungserwerb" nun auf alle oder nur einen Teil der gefangenen Fische anwendet sein dahingestellt.

Viele Einzelangler, Vereine und Verbände investieren viel Zeit und Mittel um  durch "Hege und Pflege" am und im Wasser die Anglerschaft als kompetente Instanz gegenüber Öffentlichkeit und auch dem Gesetzgeber erscheinen zu lassen.
Bisher wurden viele Gesetze (die uns Angler betreffen) verabschiedet, ohne Vertreter unserer Interessen einzubeziehen, aber es wurden Vertreter gegen unsere Interessen zur Gesetzesfindung gehört.
An dieser Situation hat sich nach meinen Beobachtungen in den letzten Jahren einiges geändert.
Ich warne nun davor, diese (evtl. nur kleinen) Erfolge durch Initativen von (Rand-)Gruppen in Frage stellen zu lassen.

Eine Darstellung der Kreatur Fisch als Sportgerät, Mittel zur Befriedigung des eigene Ego oder auch als Trophäe wird sich heute nicht mehr durchsetzen lassen.

Genausowenig wie die Definition des Angeln nur über Naturerlebniss oder z. Bsp. Outdooraktivität - Konsequenz: angeln ohne Köder

Es gilt das TierschG mit §1 und §2.
Vorgänge in der z. Bsp. Karpfenanlerfraktion, bei den Forellenpuffbesuchern und auch in der Raubfischanglerszene stehen im Konflikt dazu.

Jetzt wird versucht einen "Freibrief" gegen das TierSchG zu erlangen indem man verlangt, z. Bsp. eine Einzelverantwortung für den Angler zu erhalten.

Das kann nicht gutgehen, was evtl. dabei herauskommt, sind Reglementierungen, die uns den Anglertag noch komplizierter machen würden.

Stellt euch doch mal vor, jemand sitzt in einer Fraktion und soll über das Anliegen der Angler entscheiden, Fische oberhalb Mindestmaß und außerhalb der Schonzeit zurücksetzten zu dürfen. 
- Der erste Gedanke wäre sicher: Wie, die Anler wollen die Fische gar nicht haben, auf die sie vorher geangelt haben?
- Zweite Gedanke: Vorhaben steht gegen Interessen des Tierschutzes
- Dritte Gedanke: ?
Fazit.
Bitte überlegt euch genau ob ihr mit den evtl. Konsequenzen eures Anliegens später auch leben möchtet.


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Also ich persönlich würde mich ausdrücklich für eine selektive Entnahmeregelung aussprechen, -auch in Anbetracht der Gefahr, dass solch ein Versuch scheitern oder gar nach hinten losgehen könnte. -Ganz einfach deshalb, weil ich in der Durchsetzung dieser Sache eine klare Chance und ein deutliches *Plus an Freiheit* für den Angler im Kollektiv sehe.#6 

[Ich würde für solch eine Aktion jedoch nicht unbedingt den mittlerweile arg abgegriffenen und in vielerelei Köpfe gar schon negativ behafteten Begriff "C&R" verwenden...#d ]

Zu meinem Bedauern trägt eine anonyme Diskussion wie diese hier leider kaum dazu bei, den Hintergrund des Themas mit dessen Für und Wider in allgemeinverständlicher Form zu beleuchten. -Ganz im Gegenteil, die Fronten verschärfen sich sogar und es wird solange diskutiert, bis schließlich immer mehr Leute ihren überstrapazierten Kopf vollends in den Sand stecken und einfach gar nix mehr dazu schreiben. Demnach wird es (zumindest hier im Forum) auch keinen Gewinner oder Verlierer geben, da die Diskusion sich ganz allmählich die Atemwege selbst abschnürt.

Trotzdem verfolge ich diesen Thread weiterhin mit Spannung... 

Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vorab: Ich stehe zu "selektive Entnahme" aber z. Zt. gegen alle Aktivitäten, die dazu führen könnten, irgendeine Reaktion in der Öffentlichkeit oder der Gesetzgebung provozieren zu wollen....


 
Es macht auch einen Unterschied, ob ich mich ausdrücklich *gegen* ein Vorhaben ausspreche, oder dieses Vorhaben nur aufgrund der bloßen möglichen Konsequenz eines noch schlechteren Zustandes *meide*, obwohl ich im Inneren meines Herzens eigentlich mit diesem Vorhaben konform gehe... 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Carp4Fun, Du könntest mein Sohn sein, Hut ab...

Catch & Decide gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut... #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass ich zum Beispiel gegen eine selektive Entnahme bin? 

Nur merkt das keiner, weil ich (vorsicht, Zynik) keinen 90 Minuten Film in allen Posen mit dem Fisch drehe, bevor ich ihn als "großer" Tierschützer zurück setze und mich rundum edel fühle. |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich persönlich betreibe auch viel und häufig C&R, trotzdem stehe ich der Aktion mittlerweile sehr kritisch gegenüber. 
Wenn man es nicht schafft Angler, die selber C&R betreiben, von der Aktion zu überzeugen.... na dann mal viel Spaß mit Behörden, konservativen Verbandsvorsitzenden usw. 

P.S.
Die Aktion hier mit Gewalt zu "verteidigen" bringt überhaupt nix... eher sollte man sich mal Gedanken darüber machen was man ändern kann um wenigstens in den eigenen Reihen Gehör zu finden


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Die Aktion hier mit Gewalt zu "verteidigen" bringt überhaupt nix... eher sollte man sich mal Gedanken darüber machen was man ändern kann um wenigstens in den eigenen Reihen Gehör zu finden


Auch ein (guter) Ansatz.


----------



## Case (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nu hab ich die 16 Seiten auch durch und keine Lust mehr was zum Thema zu schreiben. Ist eigentlich alles gesagt. 

Case

Ich werde die Aktion nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Arni (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich find's gut und hab mich eingetragen! #6


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]P.S.
> Die Aktion hier mit Gewalt zu "verteidigen" bringt überhaupt nix... eher sollte man sich mal Gedanken darüber machen was man ändern kann um wenigstens in den eigenen Reihen Gehör zu finden


 

Nanana, Franz... 

Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, daß bis dato in diesem Riesenforum gerade mal ein oder zwei gute Hände voll "Gegner" Meldungen abgegeben (die ganz eifrigen Zähler kommen vielleicht sogar auf drei Hände voll, okay), sich aber bereits fast 1.000 Leute zumindest per eMail der Sache angeschlossen haben und absolut positiver Zuspruch auch aus anderen Ländern eintrifft, kann man mit Fug und Recht von einer Quote sprechen, die im positiven Sinne Ihresgleichen sucht und mit der man auf Dauer allerbestens leben kann...|wavey:

Ganz optimal ausgedrückt kommt sogar der Gedanke auf, daß die Sache einen riesigen Nachholbedarf hatte...


----------



## Adrian* (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Nanana, Franz...
> 
> Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, daß bis dato in diesem Riesenforum gerade mal ein oder zwei gute Hände voll "Gegner" Meldungen abgegeben (die ganz eifrigen Zähler kommen vielleicht sogar auf drei Hände voll, okay), sich aber bereits fast 1.000 Leute zumindest per eMail der Sache angeschlossen haben und absolut positiver Zuspruch auch aus anderen Ländern eintrifft, kann man mit Fug und Recht von einer Quote sprechen, die im positiven Sinne Ihresgleichen sucht und mit der man auf Dauer allerbestens leben kann...|wavey:...


 
Da lässt er knallharte Fakten sprechen!#6

Hut ab, du könntest mein Vater sein...:m  :m

Aber:
Für einen direkten Vergleich müsste man noch eine zweite Präsenz schaffen, um auch den Gegnern die Chance zu bieten, ihre Stimme abzugeben. -Nur mal so als nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Anregung...

Carp4Fun


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

n'abend

Für mich sieht das so aus als würde nur wieder die deutsche Bürokratie und Gesetzgebung ein solches vorhaben in die weiten des Universums jagen!

Wenn ich mir die Einwände so durch lese sind viele, durch ihre eigene oder Erfahrung anderer, so entäuscht von unseren Verbänden und Gesetzgebern das sie von vorne herrein die ganze Sache zum scheitern verurteilen.

Wenn das ganze vernünftigt, am besten noch mit der Basis zusammen, erarbeitet werden würde währe das Geschrei wahrscheinlich garnicht so groß...............................................................................................................................
..........naja und dann gäbe es ja noch die fundamentalen Tierschützer. Aber mit einer größeren Loby unsere seits sähe das dann auch wieder besser aus ................



PS: Was mir noch die ganze Zeit im Kopf rum schwirt: Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem EU gesetzen bezüglich der Fischerreigesetze wird es da in naher oder nicht ganz so naher Zukunft auch was einheitliches geben und wie wird das dann aussehen????


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Nanana, Franz...
> 
> Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, daß bis dato in diesem Riesenforum gerade mal ein oder zwei gute Hände voll "Gegner" Meldungen abgegeben (die ganz eifrigen Zähler kommen vielleicht sogar auf drei Hände voll, okay), sich aber bereits fast 1.000 Leute zumindest per eMail der Sache angeschlossen haben und absolut positiver Zuspruch auch aus anderen Ländern eintrifft, kann man mit Fug und Recht von einer Quote sprechen, die im positiven Sinne Ihresgleichen sucht und mit der man auf Dauer allerbestens leben kann...|wavey:
> 
> Ganz optimal ausgedrückt kommt sogar der Gedanke auf, daß die Sache einen riesigen Nachholbedarf hatte...



Tja Stefan, das kann man jetzt natürlich so hindrehen wie mans braucht :q  
Geht man davon aus, dass man mittlerweile ca. 20 000 Angler (oder wenigstens 10 000) mit der Aktion erreicht hat und man bislang 1000 E-Mail Adressen gesammelt hat entspricht das einer Quote von bestenfalls 10% - irgendwie dann nichtmehr so prickelnd


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ich denke wir drehen uns im kreis.... von den  hardcoreaktivisten WILL keiner bemerken, dass C&R als selektive Entnahme von nahezu allen hier betrieben wird. D A R U M   G E H T   E S   N I C H T ...langsam geschrieben. wenn ich hören oder lesen muss, dass ein C&R trotz der ersichtlichen gefahr verlangt wird, dass es zu einem generellen problem für alle angler werden kann, gut, dann ist es eben so. das ist meiner meinung nach fanatismus und ich halte mich von allem mit ....ismus fern. ich denke auch, dass alle argumente pro und kontra genannt sind und jeder der es wirklich will auch die unterschiedliuchen standpunkte erkennen kann. es kann niemand in die zukunft schauen und ich bin auch kein mensch, der wenns in die hose geht sagt:.... ich habs ja direkt gesagt.... zumal wohl keiner mehr da sein wird der es dann schuld gewesen sein will.... wenn es eine mehrheit für c&r gibt bin ich demokrat genug dies zu akzeptieren.... ich habe nur lange jahre vereinsarbeit betrieben um abschätzen zu können welche katastrophen aus gut gewollten anliegen entstehen können und ich habe in zu viele gesichter geschaut in denen die fassungslosigkeit und der satz geschrieben stand....das habe ich nicht gewollt....
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Oh voice,

Da kennst du mich aber denkbar schlecht.  Niemals würde ich mich als Fanatist oder gar als "C&R"-Fundamentalist bezeichnen. Im Gegenteil! Darum geht es hier wohl auch niemandem, sofern ich nichts Wesentliches überlesen habe.
Wenn man mal von dieser negativ behafteten Begrifflichkeit des CATCH&RELEASE absieht, wollen viele von uns sogar das Gleiche erreichen. Und ich denke, jeder, der den Sinn und die Argumentation dieser Aktion einigermaßen internalisiert hat, weiß, dass es auch nicht im Geringsten um eine Durchsetzung des fundamentalen C&R geht...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

dabei :m


----------



## Main-Schleuse (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

:m  bin natürlich dabei.
Und ich wundere mich wie schnell hier Sinneswandlungen statt finden.

Hier ein Kampf den ich schon vor ein paar Wochen auf einsamen Posten Kämpfte.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62387

Wirklich interessant wenn man sich die Posting von vor 4 Wochen anschaut und die Postings jetzt hier. |kopfkrat


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ carp for fun..
es geht mir darum, das die einführung von c&r dazu führen kann, dass die entnahme gänzlich untersagt wird. lies dir doch bitte die seite, auf der ddu so bereitwillig unterschrieben oder dich eingetragen hast nochmal durch... da stehts doch....
"In unseren Nachbarländern ist diese Thematik zur Normalität geworden und dort wird seit langem auch gesetzeskonform gehandelt.

*In vielen Landesteilen Hollands ist die Entnahme von Hechten und Zandern untersagt oder wird sehr ungern gesehen*, auf den britischen Inseln, Skandinavien oder Frankreich ist eine selektive Entnahme oder die Einhaltung spezieller Schonmaße für einzelne Fischarten auf dem Vormarsch, was sich nachhaltig äußerst positiv auf die Gewässer und deren Flora und Fauna auswirkt."
ich finde noch deutlicher kann man es nicht machen.... ich sage doch nur, wenn es das ist was die mehrheit der angler will... ok... dann muss ich mich beugen
voice
PS...es stimmt ich kenne dich und deinen boardvater schlecht...nämlich garnicht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz was das anliegen dieser Seite ist .

Geht es jetzt nur darum das das zurücksetzen erlaubt wird ?

(Momentan ist es doch mehr oder weniger geduldet, wenn man nicht grade stundenlage Fotosessionsmacht, also wo ist das Problem . Unerwünschte Fische hake ich noch im Wasser ab und dann flutschen sie mir leider aus der Hand ...)

Oder das das Zurücksetzen Pflicht werden solll ?

(Ich würds schwachsinnig finden Angeln zu gehen und mir danach meine Fischefilets im Supermarkt zu kaufen ... irgendwo kommen die ja auch her ...)

Oder solls darum gehn das öffentlich anerkannt wird das C&R besser für die Fischbestände ist ?

(Die Antwort wäre , nicht zu Angeln ist noch besser für die Fischbestände ...)


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Tja, und so wollen die Befürworter SELEKTIVES ZURÜCKSETZEN und die, die ihre Stimme jetzt nicht hergeben, befürworten aber auch SELEKTIVES ZURÜCKSETZEN #6

So weit so gut! oder? |kopfkrat Was stört dann hier?;+  Der Vorwurf des GEGNERS, weil die, die ihre Stimme nicht abgeben, KEINE GEGNER selektiven Zurücksetzens sind.  
Was sind sie dann? KEINE GEGNER DES GEDANKENS, abert SKEPTISCH GEGENÜBER DER VORGEHENSWEISE.

Weil aber jeder, der zwar nicht die Aktion unterschreibt, obwohl durchaus im Gedanken übereinstimmend, aber eben sich weitreichender Gedanken macht und diskutieren will, einfach in den Topf GEGNER geworfen wird, schein mir eine weitere Diskussion zu festgefahren. Das aber ist genau das, was mir für die Zukunft Bedenken macht, diese undifferenzierte Art, Gedanken anderer in der Diskussion ja geradezu hartnäckig zu ignorieren.
Deshalb bin ich zunehmend froh, diese Aktion nicht unterschrieben zu haben.


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@kochpottangler: "Oder solls darum gehn das öffentlich anerkannt wird das C&R besser für die Fischbestände ist ?

(Die Antwort wäre , nicht zu Angeln ist noch besser für die Fischbestände ...)"

genau das ist die konsequenz die befürchtet, von allen seiten als gefahr erkannt und von den die sich an dieser aktion beteiligen...*meiner meinung nach* billigend in kauf genommen wird..... du musst dir das so vorstellen.... 3 freunde kaufen sich ein auto ...jeder ein anderes.... eines der autos ist ein fehlkauf, es stellt sich im nachhinein heraus, dass der wagen eine schrottkarre ist... nun derjenige der es gekauft hat kann jetzt nicht ohne weiteres zugeben, dass es eine schrottkarre ist ..... weil das würde ja seine kompetenz autos zu kaufen untergraben.... oder er argumentiert entweder ihm waren die hände gebunden...er hatte keine andere wahl als dieses auto zu kaufen oder er hat das auto garnicht gekauft ... es wurde ihm geschenkt....oder einen ähnlichen unsinn... aber im endeffekt bleibt es sich gleich....was zählt ist das resultat... er fährt ne schrottkarre....
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ...*In vielen Landesteilen Hollands ist die Entnahme von Hechten und Zandern untersagt oder wird sehr ungern gesehen*


 
Ok, dann nehme ich dazu gern nochmal kurz Stellung:
Diesen Umstand in Holland sehe ich definitiv nicht als mein persönliches Ziel an und er beschreibt den Kern des Anliegens meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Das Einzige, was ich begrüßen würde, wäre die gesetzgegebene Möglichkeit, in einem vernünftigem Maße *selbst* entscheiden zu können, was mit meinem Fang passiert. Und dieses Anliegen diskriminiert weder den "Kochtopfangler", noch den "Specimen Hunter", sondern bringt allen Parteien ein gewisses Stück mehr Freiheit.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich meinem Gedankenkonstrukt nun ein wenig näher bringen... 



> PS...es stimmt ich kenne dich und deinen boardvater schlecht...nämlich garnicht.


 
Meinen -wohlgemerkt selbsternannten- "Boardvater" kenne ich selbst erst seit ca. einer Stunde. Das stört mich aber auch nicht weiter. 
Und wir werden uns bestimmt auch noch besser kennenlernen, sofern du nicht vor hast, mich auf deine Ignorier-Liste zu setzen oder ähnliches...#h 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Das Einzige, was ich begrüßen würde, wäre die gesetzgegebene Möglichkeit, in einem vernünftigem Maße *selbst* entscheiden zu können, was mit meinem Fang passiert.



Das kannst du doch ...
Wenn der der Fisch noch im Wasser aus den Händen flutsch wird das wohl kaum jemanden interessieren , und wäre vor allem auch recht schwer zu beweisen !

Wird der Fisch aber gekeschert , gewogen , gemessen , fotografiert , in der Abhakmatte einmal um den See getragen um ihn den Kumpels auch zu zeigen , und dann zurückgesetzt , dann ist das meiner Meinung nach zurecht Verboten !

Gleiches gilt für die Stipper usw. die tonnenweise Weißfische fangen , im Setztkescher hältern und am Ende des Tages wieder zurücksetzen .
Auch dafür fehlt mir irgendwie jegliches Verständnis !


----------



## voice (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ignoreliste???? warum.... ich finde es erfrischend deine gedanklichen konstrukte zu verfolgen.... und du glaubst wirklich, das genau das geschehen wird mit dieser aktion???? mehr entscheidungsfreiheit für die angler?????? jetzt glaube ich wieder an den weihnachtsmann..... nur eine frage noch du schreibst ... diese stelle im text ist nicht dein anliegen... dein anliegen sei ein anderes... aha... warum unterstützt du dann diese aktion???... willst du dich über die reine unterstützung hinaus soweit angagieren, dass diese aktion nicht aus dem ruder läuft....?
voice


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> :m  bin natürlich dabei.
> Und ich wundere mich wie schnell hier Sinneswandlungen statt finden.
> 
> Hier ein Kampf den ich schon vor ein paar Wochen auf einsamen Posten Kämpfte.
> ...



Das is ja nun nicht ganz fair.. Ging ja mehr um verbale Entgleisungen...#c 

@Toni_1962 also mich stört hier eigendlich nichts. Die Diskussion ist ja nicht neu.
Aber bevor man was unterstützt kommt es darauf an wer für die Sache auftritt.
Kurzum wer treib das Ding… Wer stimmt das mit den Verbänden ab, mit der Presse
den Geheimräten der Juristen usw…

Das kommt nicht so ganz rüber, finde ich.

Aber, das ist für mich schon wichtig. Verdammte Lobbyarbeit… 

R.R. |wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst du doch ...
> Wenn der der Fisch noch im Wasser aus den Händen flutsch wird das wohl kaum jemanden interessieren , und wäre vor allem auch recht schwer zu beweisen !


Tach

Und trozdem macht man sich damit Strafbar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni_1962 also mich stört hier eigendlich nichts. Die Diskussion ist ja nicht neu.
> Aber bevor man was unterstützt kommt es darauf an wer für die Sache auftritt.
> Kurzum wer treib das Ding… Wer stimmt das mit den Verbänden ab, mit der Presse
> den Geheimräten der Juristen usw…
> ...


 
Eben#6 , genau das sage ich doch seit meinem Posting    # 68 #h


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst du doch ...
> Wenn der der Fisch noch im Wasser aus den Händen flutsch wird das wohl kaum jemanden interessieren , und wäre vor allem auch recht schwer zu beweisen !
> 
> Wird der Fisch aber gekeschert , gewogen , gemessen , fotografiert , in der Abhakmatte einmal um den See getragen um ihn den Kumpels auch zu zeigen , und dann zurückgesetzt , dann ist das meiner Meinung nach zurecht Verboten !
> ...


 
Wenn es hier nur darum gehen würde, könnte man sich doch die ganze Diskussion schenken, denn am Wasser sind sich die meisten Angler diesbezüglich eh einig. Zumindest habe ich am Wasser bisher noch keine derartige Haarspalterei erlebt, wie in Threads über C&R...
Wie man merkt, sind sich auch hier viele Leute einig und streiten sich am Ende nur um Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Was ich werd auchnoch dafür bestraft das mir so eine verdammt glitschige Bachforelle im letzten Moment entkommen konnte wo ich sie doch schon halb in der Bratpfanne gesehen habe ?!?!

Sicherlich ist das laut gesetz strafbar , aber ich denke erstens müsste das jemand beweisen können das du den Fisch zurückgesetzt hast und er dir nicht wirklich aus der Hand gesprungen ist , und zweitens müsste sich noch n Richter finden der dich dafür bestraft ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> und streiten sich am Ende nur um Kleinigkeiten


Nicht um Kleinigkeiten, sondern um eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise, die bei der Aktion eben augenscheinlich nicht jeder gegeben sieht.


----------



## schroe (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hmm, 
langsam verstehe ich, warum man sich gerade die Angler als Opfer aussuchte.
Ist ein ziemlich weiches Ziel. 

Ein Pup aus der Peta-Pistole und das ganze Anglerregiment stürzt um, verfällt in Teilen in Stasis oder haut den eigenen Vasallen beim Erkämpfen von verloren gegangenen Freiheiten sauber die Nase ein (ja,.... das Releasen war hier, ohne Mißbrauchsverdächtigungen aus eigenen Reihen erleiden zu müssen erlaubt (@alibarba/voice)). 
Ohne eigenes Zutun,....eins zu null für den Herausforderer, der, man glaubt es kaum, zum Ergebnis nichteinmal die Hände gehoben hat.

Einige der in Stasis verfallenen träumen vom ganz größen Wurf. Nämlich denTraum, den Gegener an der Wurzel zu fassen zu bekommen und mit einem gewaltigen Befreiungsschlag den "feindlichen" Gürtel aufzubrechen. Leider träumen sie nur und handeln nicht. Schade, vielleicht hätten gerade einige von diesen das Potential.

Dann die wenigen Mutigen. Jene, die dem furchterregenden Gegner direkt ins Auge geschaut haben und im erbitterten Kampf die gefärbten Maden verloren (sorry Doc). Jene, welche aus der Schlacht wie gescholtene Hunde heimkamen. Gebückte, die nur noch den nächsten Schlag fürchten. Sie, die einstmals schlagkräftigsten Truppenteile, sie raten sich zu verkriechen. Sich zu verkriechen, derweil der Gegner, eigentlich in Unterzahl, sich unheilvoll nähert.
So kann man wohl nicht gewinnen.

Die Tiere haben ihre Organisation zum Schutze. Wer nimmt sich nun unserer an?
Hilf und wehrlos wie wir sind, fortwährend damit beschäftigt uns gegenseitig zu entmündigen. Jederzeit bereit, eigene kleine Pflänzchen des Widerstandes im Keime zu ersticken. Wer hilft uns?
Halt, hab ´ne Idee! Wir verkaufen uns als Lemminge,.......dann muß die Peta uns und unsere Bedürfnisse auch vertreten.


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ...und du glaubst wirklich, das genau das geschehen wird mit dieser aktion???? mehr entscheidungsfreiheit für die angler??????...


 
Für wie naiv hältst du mich?|kopfkrat :q 
Diese Aktion alleine betrachtet dient womöglich sogar mehr der Selbstdarstellung der "selektiven Entnehmer" als der tatsächlichen Novellierung eines Gesetzesentwurfes. Da bin ich voll und ganz Realist! Trotzdem steht es mir ja frei, meine grundsätzliche Dafürsprache in Form einer einfachen Stimme zu hinterlassen. Damit tue ich ja niemandem weh...
Die uns nicht wohlgesonnene Öffentlichkeit wird sich womöglich sogar eher für den Thread in diesem Forum als für die eigentliche Aktion an sich interessieren.:m 

Sascha


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das aber ist genau das, was mir für die Zukunft Bedenken macht, diese undifferenzierte Art, Gedanken anderer in der Diskussion ja geradezu hartnäckig zu ignorieren.
> Deshalb bin ich zunehmend froh.....



Das sehe ich auch so. Obwohl, dass muss man sich selber ab und an eingestehen:

Initiative ist immer gefragt.

Mal sehen wie das hier so weiter geht.

Besten Gruß aus Hamburg:m 

Gernot#h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Für mich dient die Seite erstmal dem sammeln derjenigen, die eine Erlaubnis der sE (selektive Entnahme, besser als die anderen 2 Buchstaben!) einem "Abknüppelgesetz" vorziehen. Das ist wie Richtgeschwindigkeit auf der Bahn - wer 130 fährt, macht alles richtig - wer, wen der Verkehr und die Witterung es zuläßt, 230 fährt macht auch nix verkehrt. Soll heißen: Wer releasen will, machts. Wers nich will, tuts nich. Ja, genau wie jetzt auch - allerdings nicht mehr illegal. Natürlich kann ich jetzt ins Auto steigen und mit 100 durch den Ort fahren - bis mich einer erwischt... so schwer|kopfkrat 
@Kochtoppangler: Ich mache von größeren/schön gezeichneten Fischen ein (!) Erinnerungsfoto - wenn wir zu zweit sind, allein kann ich den fisch nicht ablichten ohne ihn verletzungen auszusetzen - das ist also die grenze von schwarz zu weiss für dich?
@voice: Hör doch bitte auf das Schreckgespenst der "releasen-müssens" laufend aus der Kiste zu holen - es gähnen schon alle... Anderen Argumenten von Dir stehe ich durchaus aufgeschlossen gegenüber, aber es gibt halt Sachen mit denen ich mich nicht anfreunden kann.
Das aber morgen oder übermorgen.

LG by Andy


----------



## bissfieber (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich würde mal sagen wegen so einem wie Dir wird es in der Zukunft immer weniger kapitale Fische geben!!!Punkt!!!


----------



## Pilkman (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Foxfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal sagen wegen so einem wie Dir wird es in der Zukunft immer weniger kapitale Fische geben!!!Punkt!!!



Komm, (fast) alle diskutieren echt in einem relativ vernünftigen Rahmen, da müssen solche pauschalen Statements doch wohl nicht sein, hmm?  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> wird es in der Zukunft immer weniger kapitale Fische geben!!!



Naja, ob c+r grundsätzlich zu besseren Beständen ist auch ne Frage der Gewässergröße.

Dürfte jeder Aquarianer wissen:
Zu viel große Fische einer Art im Becken verhindern den Zuchterfolg.

Oder anders gesagt:
In einem relativ kleinen Gewässer mit gutem Bestand an großen Hechten kann es durchaus angebracht sein diese auch zu entnehmen, da ansonsten zu befürchten ist, dass kein Nachwuchs mehr (durch)kommt.

Kenne die Geschichte auch von Doks Vereinsee:
Kaum wurden die großen Hechte rausgefangen, war auf einmal wieder der vorher jahrelang nicht zu beobachtende Hechtnachwuchs wieder da.

Da muss man sich dann als Bewirtschafter (oder Angler) entscheiden ob man viele große Fische möchte , die man immer wieder fangen und zurücksetzen möchte, oder einen sich weitgehendst selbst erhaltenden Bestand, bei dem man dann die Überschüsse entnehmen kann (das war ohne Wertung!)

Ist alles ne schwierige Frage auf die es in meinen Augen keine allgemeingültige Antwort geben wird.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nein, nich der schon wieder...:c 

Ich bin weg...Übrigens gibts jetzt nen 60er Zander - gefangen natürlich auf Köfi - mit Gummi is scheeeiiisse ! Hatte ich schonmal gesagt oder? :q 

Haltet die Haken scharf!#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kochtoppangler: Ich mache von größeren/schön gezeichneten Fischen ein (!) Erinnerungsfoto - wenn wir zu zweit sind, allein kann ich den fisch nicht ablichten ohne ihn verletzungen auszusetzen - das ist also die grenze von schwarz zu weiss für dich?



Nein Ich hab selbst auch von dem einen oder anderen Fisch ein Erinnerungsfote den ich wieder zurückgesetzt habe . Aber dafür muss ich ihn nicht Keschern und auf ne abhakmatte packen...
es reicht ja ihn kurz! aus dem Wasser zu heben damit der Kollege n Foto schießen kann .

Wobei selbst dieses aus dem Wasser heben für größere Fische nicht so gesund sein soll . Zum einen wegen fehlendem Sauerstoff nach dem Drill , und zum anderen weil der Fisch durch sein eigenes gewicht an den inneren Organen schaden nehmen kann .


----------



## Nauke (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Ich hab selbst auch von dem einen oder anderen Fisch ein Erinnerungsfote



Das heißt nicht fote sondern Pfote, aber bei Fischen Flosse:m 

und dann eine


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Foxfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal sagen wegen so einem wie Dir wird es in der Zukunft immer weniger kapitale Fische geben!!!Punkt!!!


 
Das liest sich wie 'ne klassische Rotaugenallergie...:q 


...und nun noch mal kurz zu Dir, Franz...

Da Du der Einzige bist, der in Deinem letzten Posting spekuliert, bekommst Du von mir die goldene Hindrehnadel angeheftet - achte gut auf das Ding...#h


@ Thomas

Ein weiteres Beispiel mehr, daß zu legalisierende Eigenverantwortung mit gesunden Beständen belohnt wird, denn wie sähe es denn dort aus, würde alles an maßigen Fischen entnommen...???


Noch was Exotisches gefällig...???

Was macht man in Deutschland eigentlich mit solchen Fischen, wenn man gesetzestreu handeln will...???







80er Barbe außerhalb der Schonzeit - kaputthauen...???







66er Barbe außerhalb der Schonzeit - kaputthauen...???







Brasse, 8 Pfd. auf Gummi - kaputthauen...???


Sie müßten strenggenommen alle entnommen werden, obwohl sie alles, aber nicht Zielfische waren - und u.a. genau diesem ausgemachten Blödsinn gilt es ein Ende zu bereiten...

Ja, manchmal ist's sehr einfach...#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

das "o" und das "e" sind doch dicht nebeneinander da wird man doch mal daneben tippen dürfen :q


----------



## aal-andy (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Mittlerweile ist ja viel zu dem Thema bzw. der Aktion geschrieben worden, und ich kann für mich persönlich abschließend folgendes Resume ziehen: Sollte meine Stimme benötigt werden, um eine Gesetzesänderung in der Form abändern zu können, dass ich nicht mehr verpflichtet bin nach der erlaubten Entnahmemenge alle weiteren Fische gesetzlich abschlagen zu müssen, bin ich der erste, der die Hand heben wird. Um eventuelle Mißverständnisse von vornherein auszuschließen: ich gehe nicht ans Wasser um prinzipiell die erlaubten Entnahmemengen zu erreichen, sondern nehme ausschließlich das mit, was ich für mich verwerten möchte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und sollte ich beispielsweise wirklich 2 Zander fangen die ich auch mitnehmen möchte, so ist es eine Schande, dem Dritten eins auf den Deckel zu hauen [was ich bis dato auch nie gemacht habe], nur weil es der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt. Mich kann aber kein Releaser davon überzeugen bzw. überreden meine Stimme abzugeben, um einen Freischein dafür zu bekommen, den Fisch ausschließlich zum Zwecke des persönlich angestrebten Highscores zu fangen, zu wiegen, zu messen, zu fotografieren und wieder zurückzusetzen. Und deshalb muss ich zum Schluss nochmals bekunden dass ich für die eigentliche Sache um die es hier gehen soll, und die ich auch gut finde, den Titel C&R ungeeignet, mißververständlich und falsch finde. Außerdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass zudem für einige Trophäenjäger diese Sache für ihr persönliches Ziel mißbraucht werden wird. Unter diesem Deckmantel kann ich der Aktion einfach nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

|good: #6


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Also ich bin für freiwilliges zurücksetzen, wer es will soll es machen finde ich ok. Ich persönlich setze das zurück was mir nicht schmeckt und was ich nicht verwerten kann. Ich entnehme aber durchaus Kapitale ausser Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien (Kapital) die setze ich Grundsätzlich zurück 1 Weil sie mir nicht schmecken und 2 weil andere sich darüber freuen so einen Fisch zu fangen. Klar kann man sich darüber streiten ob der Fisch dabei unnötig gequält wird aber untermaßige und in der Schonzeit gefangene setzt man ja auch zurück. Aber Kapiale Forellen usw nehm ich mit da setzt ich lieber alles unter 50cm zurück und nehm dafür nen Brocken mit als das ich 10 50er mitnehm.


----------



## Nauke (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile ist ja viel zu dem Thema bzw. der Aktion geschrieben worden, und ich kann für mich persönlich abschließend folgendes Resume ziehen: Sollte meine Stimme benötigt werden, um eine Gesetzesänderung in der Form abändern zu können, dass ich nicht mehr verpflichtet bin nach der erlaubten Entnahmemenge alle weiteren Fische gesetzlich abschlagen zu müssen, bin ich der erste, der die Hand heben wird. Um eventuelle Mißverständnisse von vornherein auszuschließen: ich gehe nicht ans Wasser um prinzipiell die erlaubten Entnahmemengen zu erreichen, sondern nehme ausschließlich das mit, was ich für mich verwerten möchte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und sollte ich beispielsweise wirklich 2 Zander fangen die ich auch mitnehmen möchte, so ist es eine Schande, dem Dritten eins auf den Deckel zu hauen [was ich bis dato auch nie gemacht habe], nur weil es der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt. Mich kann aber kein Releaser davon überzeugen bzw. überreden meine Stimme abzugeben, um einen Freischein dafür zu bekommen, den Fisch ausschließlich zum Zwecke des persönlich angestrebten Highscores zu fangen, zu wiegen, zu messen, zu fotografieren und wieder zurückzusetzen. Und deshalb muss ich zum Schluss nochmals bekunden dass ich für die eigentliche Sache um die es hier gehen soll, und die ich auch gut finde, den Titel C&R ungeeignet, mißververständlich und falsch finde. Außerdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass zudem für einige Trophäenjäger diese Sache für ihr persönliches Ziel mißbraucht werden wird. Unter diesem Deckmantel kann ich der Aktion einfach nicht zustimmen.




Besser kann mans kaum ausdrücken#6


----------



## Nauke (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> das "o" und das "e" sind doch dicht nebeneinander da wird man doch mal daneben tippen dürfen :q



Sollte auch nur ne kleine Auflockerung hier im Thraed sein.#h


----------



## Achim 1961 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Besser kann mans kaum ausdrücken#6


 
schließe mich an:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Das liest sich wie 'ne klassische Rotaugenallergie...:q
> 
> 
> ...und nun noch mal kurz zu Dir, Franz...
> ...


 
Streng genommen hätte ich persönlich ihnen erst mal den Haken aus dem Maul gemacht und nicht erst fotografiert - achja, die haben ja kein Schmerzempfinden und fürs Foto sieht es eh besser aus, gell. :v 

Und ganz streng genommen würde ich die möglichst wenig antatschen, weil nämlich wie jeder Angelanfänger gleich beim Schein machen gesagt bekommt, die Schleimhaut verletzt wird - in diesem Falle sogar völlig unnötig und nur des Fotos zuliebe. 

Und selbst wenn ein strenger Fischereiaufseher nun das releasen sehen würde. Was wäre glaubhafter zu erklären? 

- Er ist mir beim Abhaken dadurch geflutscht

- ich habe ihn zwar in allen möglichen Posen fotografiert - sogar noch mit Haken im Maul und obwohl ich ihn sicher gepackt hatte, ist er mir über die Kies weg ins Wasser weg gelaufen.

Siehste - und genau deswegen bekommt man erst Ärger


----------



## aal-andy (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Streng genommen hätte ich persönlich ihnen erst mal den Haken aus dem Maul gemacht und nicht erst fotografiert - achja, die haben ja kein Schmerzempfinden und fürs Foto sieht es eh besser aus, gell.
> 
> Und ganz streng genommen würde ich die möglichst wenig antatschen, weil nämlich wie jeder Angelanfänger gleich beim Schein machen gesagt bekommt, die Schleimhaut verletzt wird - in diesem Falle sogar völlig unnötig und nur des Fotos zuliebe.
> 
> ...


 

|muahah: |good: #6 #6 #6 Genau das ist das was ich meine.

Gerade solche Bilder sind nicht gerade förderlich, um Stimmen für diese Aktion zu sammeln und diejenigen, die der Sache vielleicht noch etwas vorurteilig gegenüberstehen, zu überzeugen.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Durchaus plausible Argumente, nur ging es darum nicht, wie Du sicher auch weißt, Aali-Barba... #h

Wirklich erstaunlich, daß sich einige schon mit Hilfskonstrukten für den Ernstfall im Hinterstübchen ans Wasser begeben...

Wie fühlt man sich eigentlich, wenn man zum Lügen verdonnert wird, will man sinnvoll handeln...???


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

jo wenn man den Fisch wieder zurücksetzt , warum ihn dann erst in so einer tollen Pose aus dem Wasser halten ?

Ist es besser den Fisch nicht "kaputtzuhauen" sondern ihn lieber qualvoll ersticken zu lassen ?

@Aali-Barba : strenggenommen sollte man den Fisch erst töten und dann den haken lösen ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Warum erinnern mich diese Bilder nur an Trophäen und Orden auf Kosten von Lebewesen?  |abgelehn ... sorry ... habe mich im Jahrhundert geiirt #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aal-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Und deshalb muss ich zum Schluss nochmals bekunden dass ich für die eigentliche Sache um die es hier gehen soll, und die ich auch gut finde, den Titel C&R ungeeignet, mißververständlich und falsch finde. Außerdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass zudem für einige Trophäenjäger diese Sache für ihr persönliches Ziel mißbraucht werden wird. Unter diesem Deckmantel kann ich der Aktion einfach nicht zustimmen.


 Könnte dem, glaube ich, so auch zustimmen.


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@aal-andy @aali.... godd posting
@frühling... genau diese art bilder sind der grund gegen c&r zu sein. fällt dir eigendlich auf, dass wenn der wind dir nur leicht ins gesicht weht du dich windest wie ein aal???? dich dann in polemik flüchtest? irgendwie drängt sich mir der verdacht auf, dass du mit den betreibern dieser seite näher in verbindung stehst .. kann das sein?
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Mit Aalen habe ich schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr am Hut...#h 

Man kann von den geposteten Bildern halten, was man will, Fakt ist und bleibt, daß sich die Fänger strenggenommen durch das bloße Zurücksetzen strafbar gemacht haben, allerdings alle Fische mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit noch leben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> irgendwie drängt sich mir der verdacht auf, dass du mit den betreibern dieser seite näher in verbindung stehst .. kann das sein?


Ist doch nicht verwerflich.


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

nein ist es nicht.... würde aber die beharrlichkeit erklären und vor allem die bedenkenresistenz....
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Sorry, aber von meinen resp. unseren Resistenzen weißt Du nichts...#h 

Einfach mal die Zeit abwarten und beobachten, wie sich die Sache entwickelt, sollte Dein Motto sein...

Irgendwann wirst vielleicht auch Du, voice, von der Initiative profitieren, was wir Dir ausnahmslos alle und von Herzen wünschen...


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

war das jetzt eine antwort???...
naja egal.... glaube mir wenn das ergebnis das wäre, dass der angler entscheiden kann ob er einen fang zurücksetzt oder nicht ohne sich strafbar zu machen UND dadurch der in meinen augen (das sage ich ausdrücklich) unsägliche mißstand des reinen C&R nicht gefördert würde bin ich der erste der dir besser gesagt EUCH gratuliert.
nur lasse mir meinen unglauben am erfolg und vor allem an EUREN ach so edlen motiven. denn einen neuen aspekt hat mir diese diskussion gebracht. ich bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass C&R von der starken lobby der gerätehersteller nicht gewünscht wird.... weit gefehlt.. bei schwindenden beständen muss der selbe 50 pfünder schon mehrmals gefangen werden um titelseiten zu füllen und anglerträume wach zu halten. und vor allem begehrlichkeiten nach immer neueren ruten und rollen zu erhalten.
da war ich vorher ganz schön blöd.... tztztztztz
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Dein gebetsmühlenartiges Runterleiern der Nachteile des reinen C&R gestattet einen tiefen Blick auf die Nachhaltigkeit der Argumentation der Zweifler, voice...

Danke...


P.S.

Übrigens sind Gerätehersteller Nutznießer der Angler und nicht umgekehrt...#h


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ok dann kürzer.... wenns klappt freuts mich und ich gratulier EUCH....
ich möchte das nicht zu nem zwiegespräch verkommen lassen....
voice


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann von den geposteten Bildern halten, was man will, Fakt ist und bleibt, daß sich die Fänger strenggenommen durch das bloße Zurücksetzen strafbar gemacht haben, allerdings alle Fische mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit noch leben...




Würde es sich auf den Bildern um Forellen handeln , denn könnt ich dir ziehmlich sicher sagen das einer oder 2 der Fische sicher NICHT mehr leben .
Wie das bei Barben oder Brassen ist kann ich nicht sagen , fakt ist aber das die Fische nach dem anstrengenden Drill dringendst Sauerstoff brauchen und ihn genau in diesem Moment nicht bekommen weil sie für ein Foto aus dem Wasser geholt werden ...
Nur weil die Fische wegschwimmen wenn du sie wieder reinsetzt heißt das nicht das sie das überleben !

Mal zum Vergleich ... lauf mal ein oder 2 Runden so schnell du kannst auf dem Sportplatz und versuche direkt im Anschluß mal 1 minute die Luft anzuhalten .
Wünsch dir viel spaß dabei :m


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es sich auf den Bildern um Forellen handeln , denn könnt ich dir ziehmlich sicher sagen das einer oder 2 der Fische sicher NICHT mehr leben. ...


 
Moin Kochtoppangler,

Hast du zufällig nähere Infos zu deiner These in Form einer wissenschaftlichen Studie oder ähnliches? Ich habe danach zwar schonmal gegoogelt, aber nichts Brauchbares darüber gefunden...|kopfkrat 
Klar zu sein scheint nur, dass sich die verschiedenen Fischarten bezüglich ihrer Robustheit im Einzelnen stark unterscheiden. Cypriniden sind im Gegensatz zu den Salmoniden außerhalb des Wassers anscheinend relativ lange lebensfähig. (Und viele der zurückgesetzten Fische werden in guter Konstitution sogar erneut gefangen.) Fliegenfischer hingegen lösen den Haken bereits oft schon unter Wasser, um die Überlebenschance ihres Fanges zu maximieren.
Sicher ist es am Ende immer eine Frage, wie der einzelne Angler mit dem Fisch umgeht...
Aber falls du über weiteres Material verfügst, -immer her damit!#h 

Sascha


----------



## Case (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Carp4fun,
ich kann Dir zwar keine wissenschaftliche Studie geben, aber 30 Jahre Erfahrung im Forellenangeln. Mit jeder Sekunde die eine Forelle an der Luft ist sinkt ihre Überlebenschance erheblich. Wenn ich eine Untermaßige fang und nicht innerhalb 30 Sekunden wieder ins Wasser bring dann wird sie abgeschlagen und meinem Fanglimit zugerechnet. Hab diese Zurücksetzerei eine "kurze" Zeit mal betrieben und wenn ich Flußab geangelt habe meine zurückgesetzten Forellen tot an mir vorbeitreiben sehen. Obwohl die beim Zurücksetzen einen munteren Eindruck gemacht haben. Die sind halt nun mal empfindlich. Und kein Richter würde mich wegen dieses Verhaltens verurteilen. Eine Barbe oder ein Brachsen wird so eine Fotosezzion höchstwahrscheinlich überleben, aber wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen will dann doch so schnell wie möglich. Schließlich geht's mir in dem Fall um den Fisch.

Case


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hi Case,

Dass man keinen Fisch unnötig lange außerhalb des Wassers lässt, sollte ja eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. -Auch für Karpfenangler! 

Aber so ganz gesetzeskonform handelst du ja auch nicht, wenn du die untermaßigen Fische abschlägst, nur um ihnen den (sehr wahrscheinlichen) Tod zu ersparen. Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass ich einen untermaßigen oder geschützten Fisch per Gesetz sogar unabhängig von seiner Überlebenschance und körperlichen Verfassung zurücksetzen muss. -Was in meinen Augen übrigens glatter Unfug ist!|gr: 
Jetzt frage ich mich nur, was mit den vielen gefärbten Meerforellen passiert, die bei uns im Frühjahr gefangen und meist von den Anglern zurückgesetzt werden.|kopfkrat Wenn die Verlustquote auch bei der Meerforelle nur annährend so hoch sein sollte, wie von dir geschildert, wäre ein schonendes Zurücksetzen der gefärbten Fische ja eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig... 

Sascha


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

kann ich nur bestätigen... geh mal an eine forellenanlage die setzkescher erlaubt....egal wie schnell du einen fisch abgehakt bekommst... 50% überleben den setzkescher nicht.....
voice


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

|clown:Setzkescher sind ja auch doof.|motz:


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

tja.. nun dringen wir in einen weiteren bereich vor, der unterschiedlichst gesehen werden kann. es gibt keine verlässliche studie (meines wissens) und wenn, gibt es bestimmt eine gegenstudie, ich denke die erfahrung die man macht ist da entscheident. ich verzichte auf den einsatz eines setzkeschers eben genau aus den gemachten erfahrungen heraus. selbst wenn ich jeden fisch verwerte der in dem setzkescher landet braucht der fisch darin nicht unnötig zu leiden. ansonsten ist dein motto "catch & decide" ein wohl treffendes. ich denke jeder anglöer muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass jede entscheidung die er trifft konsequenzen haben kann, die er so nicht gewollt hat. das ist eine problematik unseres hobbies.
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@voice & @Case,
Wobei ich allerdings vermuten mag, dass es selbst wieder bedeutende Unterschiede zwischen Bach-, Regenbogen-, Meerforellen oder gar Lachsen geben könnte.|kopfkrat 
So weit ich weiß, gibt es ja auch gravierende Unterschiede in der Empfindlichkeit zwischen unserer heimischen Bachforelle und der eingewanderten Regenbogenforelle...
Deshalb auch meine Frage nach näheren Infos. Hat mit C&R nun auch nicht gaanz so viel zu tun, würd mich halt einfach nur mal interessieren, inwiefern diese artbedingten Unterschiede messbar und erforscht sind.

Sascha


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> dass jede entscheidung die er trifft konsequenzen haben kann, die er so nicht gewollt hat. das ist eine problematik unseres hobbies.
> voice


 
Tja nicht nur von unserem schönen Hobby



Ich würde mal ganz einfach sagen:

*Das Spiel nennt sich Leben.*

Ist gibt dann aber immer Leute die entscheiden sich für die Tüte mit Peperoni oder für die Tüte mit Kacke!
(das hat jetzt nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun oder bewertet es oder irgend jemanden in irgend einer Weise!)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ja es gab eine Studie über die Überlebensrate der Forellen .
Wurde vor ca 2 jahren in der zeitschrift Fliegenfischen veröffentlicht .
Und diese Studie ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Argument gegen C&R
auch wenn sie in einer zeitschrift veröffentlicht wurde die eher dafür ist ...

Hab einen teil des Berichts gescannt . kannst du hier nachlesen :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65022&highlight=Fliegenfischen+C&R+studie+forellen


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

da kenn ich mich auch nicht genau aus...man sagt, dass die regenbogenforelle die bachforelle verdrängt weil sie widerstandfähiger und agressiver ist....des weiteren kann ich mir vorstellen. dass die watfischerei, bei der der angler im wasser steht und den fisch sozusagen in seinem element abhakt schonender ist als wenn der fisch erst gekeschert wird, die widerhakenlose angelei die beim fliegenfischen häufig angewandt wird ist bestimmt schonender...usw....
voice


----------



## Case (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Carp4Fun,
kenn mich mt Meerforellen leider gar nicht aus. Gehe aber mal davon aus dass eine gefärbte Meerforelle größer ist als meine nicht zurückgesetzten Bachforellen und damit eine höhere Überlebenschance hat. Trotzdem sind Forellen eben empfindliche Fische, und wenn ich eine solche gefärbte Forelle fangen würde und ihr nicht mindestens 70% Überlebenschance geben würde dann würde sie geschlachtet. Gesetzteskonform oder nicht.! Ich würde meinen Standpunkt vor Gericht verteidigen. Für mich stellt sich da eher die Frage warum bei Euch im Frühjahr überhaupt auf Meerforellen geangelt werden darf, oder geangelt wird. Für mich ist klar, dass ich eine Fischart die ich schonen will, erst gar nicht beangle. Genauso verhält es sich mit Fischen die ich nicht essen will.

Case


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich denke jeder anglöer muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass jede entscheidung die er trifft konsequenzen haben kann, die er so nicht gewollt hat. ...


 
Das ist vollkommen richtig! Und auch deshalb sehe ich in manchen Bestimmungen, die ihren Ursprung "hinter dem Schreibtisch" haben, große Schwachpunkte. *Eine pauschale Verordnung ist noch lange nicht an jedem Gewässer und in der jeweiligen Situation richtig!* -Ob es nun das Töten aller maßigen Fische ist, oder auch das zwingende Zurücksetzen untermaßiger Fische mit minimaler Überlebenschance...
Mit ein wenig mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit, könnte der waidgerechte Angler in vielen Situationen sowohl richtig als auch gesetzeskonform handeln! -Ohne gleich mit einem Bein vor der Anklagebank zu stehen...#6 

Sascha


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@kochpott...... das hätte ich nicht gedacht....danke für den bericht
voice


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

der waidgerechte angler hat die entscheidungsfreiheit.... weil er sie sich nimmt.(ich betone ausdrücklich, dass es sich hier um meine persönliche meinung handelt) es ist auf jeden fall bei allen anglern so mit denen ich bewusst angeln gehe.
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hab einen teil des Berichts gescannt . kannst du hier nachlesen :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65022&highlight=Fliegenfischen+C%26R+studie+forellen


 
Leider behandelt dieser Bericht halt nur die Forellen. Irgendwo gibt es bestimmt noch eine etwas umfassendere Studie zu diesem Thema... Trotzdem vielen Dank!#h 

@Case:
Die dunkel gefärbten Fische werden im Frühjahr halt noch relativ häufig als Beifang gefangen. Das sind also absteigende Fische, die noch eine Weile im Fluss verweilen und naturgemäß auch den Tauwurm samt Haken nicht verschmähen.
Ob es sinnvoll ist, trotz dieser "Gefahr" im späten Winter bzw. im Frühjahr überhaupt auf Forelle zu fischen, tja... darüber scheiden sich die Geister! Es gibt halt auch Angler, die diese Fische entnehmen und gerne verzehren. Andere Angler behaupten hingegen, das Fleisch sei von minderer Qualität...
Dadurch werden halt viele "schonend"|kopfkrat  zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Jo der Bericht gilt nur für Forellen , aber ich für meinen teil schließe daraus erstmal das es bei anderen Fischen genauso ist und behandle sie entsprechend !

Solange bis mir jemand ne andere (glaubhafte ) Studie vorliegt in der steht das
z.B. Karpfenartige auch durch längere Aufenthalte außerhalb ds Wassers keinen Schaden nehmen ...

Z.B. mit Hechten hab ich mal die erfahrung gemacht das ein zurükcgesetzter Fisch der keine Verletzungen hatte (der Haken saß vorne) und der nichtmal eine Minute außerhalb des Wassers war (Der Haken hat sich im Kescher verhakt , darum hat das zurücksetzen etwas länger gedauert) nach einer halben Stunde auf einmal mit dem Bauch nach oben schwamm .
Also auch hechte mögen so einen Luftaufenthalt nicht ...
Warum sollten Karpfenartige das besser verkraften ?


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

wenn diese ganze diskussion hier eine erkenntnis gebracht hat dann wohl die, dass es sehr viele bereiche unseres hobbies gibt bei denen sich die geister scheiden...*sfg*
voice


----------



## Chris C. (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ist zwar ein interessante Diskussion hier aber ich habe den Eindruck, das einige das Vorhaben nicht verstanden haben!
C&R = NICHT 100% Fangen & 100% Zurücksetzten!!!! Nirgendwo wird das Gegenteil beschrieben!
Sinnvolles Entnehmen bedeutet auch, dass ich alle Fische entnehme, die nicht lebensfähig sind. Und wenn eine gefange Forelle, nach 30 Sek. immer noch nicht befreit ist, muss sie verwertet werden. Andere Fischarten merken nach 30 Sek. erst, dass sie nicht mehr im Wasser sind und haben keine Probleme mit einem kurzen Landgang. Beispiel: Aal, Wels, Karpfen!
Ein Hecht kann stark verletzt sein, es mindert seine Lebensfähigkeit nur selten, ein Zander ist dabei sehr empfindlich! Beide reagieren überempfindlich auf Wärme und Kälte bzw. Erfrierungen oder Sauerstoffmangel...uvm.

Viele Angler wissen aber auch nicht wie empfindliche oder unempfindlich Ihre Zielfische sind auch da möchten wir anknüpfen und Aufklärung leisten.

Als erstes schlage ich vor, auch die "Gegener" sollten sich nicht nur den Titel durchlesen, sondern alles. Es stehen schon einige interessante und wissenschaftliche Sachen drin. Auch wenn man seine Fänge nciht zurücksetzt, ist es interessant zu wissen, was z.B. in unseren Meeren passiert.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> der waidgerechte angler hat die entscheidungsfreiheit.... weil er sie sich nimmt.(ich betone ausdrücklich, dass es sich hier um meine persönliche meinung handelt) es ist auf jeden fall bei allen anglern so mit denen ich bewusst angeln gehe.
> voice


 
Das ist bei mir und vielen Andern sicher nicht anders. Aber genaugenommen ist es doch sehr schade und sogar ein wenig traurig, das geltende Gesetz quasi für das waidgerechte Handeln in mancher Situation umgehen zu müssen. -Eigentlich ist das sogar ein regelrechtes Armutszeugnis für unsere doch so ausgeklügelte und rechtschaffende Demokratie!|kopfkrat 

Und, jetzt schließe ich mal den Kreis, ...da kann es doch nicht wirklich schaden, seine Stimme für eine eigentlich freiheitsschaffende Sache zu geben. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal das gutgemeinte Anliegen dieser Aktion (nämlich ein Plus an Entscheidungsfreiheit für *alle*) und betone noch einmal, dass das Ziel des "releasen müssens" eigentlich so nicht gemeint sein kann. Ob diese Aktion wirklich etwas verändern kann, bezweifle ich zwar noch. -Nur falls doch, könnten wir damit doch alle gut (oder sogar besser) leben. Oder sehe ich das völlig falsch?|kopfkrat 

Sascha


----------



## aal-andy (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> ...da kann es doch nicht wirklich schaden, seine Stimme für eine eigentlich freiheitsschaffende Sache zu geben. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal das gutgemeinte Anliegen dieser Aktion


 
Meine Meinung dazu kannst du unter Artikel #265 nachlesen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also auch hechte mögen so einen Luftaufenthalt nicht ...
> Warum sollten Karpfenartige das besser verkraften ?


 
Naja, dagegen sprechen u.a. einige persönliche Erfahrungen, die mir eindeutig gezeigt haben, dass releaste Karpfen überleben können, wenn man sie schonend zurücksetzt: -Nämlich das Wiederfangen...
Außerdem weiß jeder, der schon einmal einem Abfischen beiwohnen durfte, wie dort teilweise mit den Fischen verfahren wird. Und selbst Laichkarpfen, die nicht auf der Schlachtbank landen sollen, scheinen diese Prozedur zu überstehen. Fischwirte werden ebenfalls bestätigen können, dass Karpfen sehr lange an der Luft überlebensfähig sind, sofern ihre Schleimhaut feucht gehalten wird und die Unterlage keine Verletzungen hervorruft...

-Das soll jetzt bitte nicht heißen, dass man als Angler so mit seinen Fischen umgehen kann!!! Es soll lediglich zeigen, dass unsere Fischarten unterschiedliche Robustheiten aufweisen.

Sascha


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@carp4fun... selbst auf die gefahr hin, dass ich von der jahreszeit wieder angeraunzt werde gebetmühlenartig daher zu labern....  doch sascha genau das kann und wird uns sogar schaden... lies nochmal, was doc dazu geschrieben hat... und lies nochmal genau den post 265 von aal-andy und vor allen die startseite dieser meinungsmachemaschine. es wird auf die verhältnisse in den nachbarstaaten hingewiesen... und es ist in holland nunmal so, dass zander an einigen (vielen, manchen) stellen nicht mehr entnommen werden DÜRFEN genau da sehen einige (manche, viele) hier die gefahr.
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung dazu kannst du unter Artikel #265 nachlesen.


 
In meinen Augen eine sehr gesunde Einstellung!#6 #6 
Wobei ich halt nicht unterstellen möchte, dass diese Aktion nur unter dem Deckmantel einer Lobby abgezogen wird. Bisher sehe ich hinter dieser Aktion eigentlich mehr eine Chance für alle, als einen Freifahrtschein für Lobbyisten.
-Wobei sich natürlich kaum verhindern lässt, dass auch die rigorosen Releaser am Ende von dieser Sache profitieren... Da hast du wohl Recht!:m 

Sascha


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> es wird auf die verhältnisse in den nachbarstaaten hingewiesen... und es ist in holland nunmal so, dass zander an einigen (vielen, manchen) stellen nicht mehr entnommen werden DÜRFEN genau da sehen einige (manche, viele) hier die gefahr.
> voice


 
Hallo voice

So ist es aber nicht, es wird jedem selber überlassen ob man sie mit niehmt oder schonend zurück setzt. Was es gibt ist eine Fangbegrenzung die es ja auch hier und dort in D gibt.


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

lasst uns doch mal ein anderes horrorscenario ( in meinen augen) durchdenken...
eine andere möglichkeit wäre doch, dass jeder der angeln will in einem verein organisiert sein muss. der verein ist für das bewirtschaften und die einhaltung der hegepläne verantwortlich. und hat die kontrolle über jeden tropfen wasser der in unserem lande zu beangeln ist.... für mich eine lösung der bestandsproblematik... aber davon träume ich nachts alp...
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Clevere Holländer, denn sie entnehmen halt nicht bis zum letzten Fisch alles, was gerade so eben noch fangbar und maßig ist, sondern werden vorher tätig - spiegelt sich übrigens sehr deutlich bei deren Kontrollen wider...#h

Wie gerne besäße ich diese Glaskugel, die hier einige Experten ihr Eigen nennen müssen, da sie ziemlich genau wissen, wie eine Sache endet, die gerade mal erst initiiert wurde...

Darf ich Euch fragen, warum Ihr mit euren schon fast hellseherischen Fähigkeiten immer noch in Deutschland und nicht schon längst in Las Vegas seid...???


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@siff-cop..."In unseren Nachbarländern ist diese Thematik zur Normalität geworden und dort wird seit langem auch gesetzeskonform gehandelt.

In vielen Landesteilen Hollands ist die Entnahme von Hechten und Zandern untersagt oder wird sehr ungern gesehen, auf den britischen Inseln, Skandinavien oder Frankreich ist eine selektive Entnahme oder die Einhaltung spezieller Schonmaße für einzelne Fischarten auf dem Vormarsch, was sich nachhaltig äußerst positiv auf die Gewässer und deren Flora und Fauna auswirkt.
Quelle: "http://www.catch-release.de/


ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass die macher dieser seite keine unwarheiten ins netz setzen...;-)
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @carp4fun... selbst auf die gefahr hin, dass ich von der jahreszeit wieder angeraunzt werde gebetmühlenartig daher zu labern.... doch sascha genau das kann und wird uns sogar schaden... lies nochmal, was doc dazu geschrieben hat... und lies nochmal genau den post 265 von aal-andy und vor allen die startseite dieser meinungsmachemaschine. es wird auf die verhältnisse in den nachbarstaaten hingewiesen... und es ist in holland nunmal so, dass zander an einigen (vielen, manchen) stellen nicht mehr entnommen werden DÜRFEN genau da sehen einige (manche, viele) hier die gefahr.
> voice


 
Aber diese Einwände halte ich eben für nicht allzu realistisch.
Dass Angeln als Kulturerbe so einfach vollends verboten werden könnte, möchte ich arg bezweiflen. -In diesem Fall wären sich alle Angler wohl auch ganz schnell einig und man darf hier auch die politische Kraft *aller* deutschen Angler nicht vergessen. Ein Totalverbot des Sportfischens wäre meiner Meinung nach auch in geraumer Zukunft schlichtweg nicht durchführbar!
Ebenso wenig wäre es für mich denkbar, alle Fische per Gesetz zurücksetzen zu müssen. Das käme nämlich einem Angelverbot gleich!

Sascha


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@frühling... auch wenn du hier den eindruck erwecken möchtest, dass du mit jedem verbandsvorsitzenden deutschlands per du bist und jede nur annähernd das thema betreffende studie gelesen wenn nicht sogar erstellt hast. und herr über das sein möchtest was ander wissen oder nicht wissen..... so hat doch die stimme von doc bei mir ein höheres gewicht als deine, da ich ihm einfach die erfahrung in der auseinandersetzung auf verbandsebene zutraue.
voice


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ........In vielen Landesteilen Hollands ist die Entnahme von Hechten und Zandern untersagt *oder* wird sehr ungern gesehen.............
> 
> ..........ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass die macher dieser seite keine unwarheiten ins netz setzen...;-)
> voice


 
Tja da haben die Jungens wohl nicht alles ganz genau geschrieben. Beim Hecht würde ich ja noch zu stimmen. Aber dort hat der Hecht dann einfach eine ganzjährige Schonzeit weil die Bestände zurück gegangen sind....................genau wie andere Fische hier auch.
Die Bestimmungen in Holland wahren in denn letzten Jahren immer für ca 3 Jahre festgeschrieben dann wurden sie geändert oder dabei belassen je nach dem wie es an denn jeweiligen Gewässern ausgesehen hat.


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

carp4fun... wenn dem so wäre wie du sagst, dass die angler eine politische kraft haben, sollte es doch diese unsinnigen gesetze gar nicht geben...oder??... ich bin mit dir absolut einer meinung, dass das angeln als kulturerbe nicht verboten wird... es handelt sich da eher um die randerscheinung des entnehmens....
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Erfahrung hat bisher leider nicht dazu geführt, das Bein vor der Anklagebank (schöner Vergleich übrigens) wegzubekommen, denn dazu gehören zusätzlich noch andere Dinge...

Du weißt nichts davon, welchen Eindruck ich hier vermitteln möchte, voice...#h 

Schmunzeln tu ich über die Forellenstudien und warum das so ist, ist eben meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wenn der hecht dort eine ganzjährige Schonzeit hat , warum liest man dann in der "Fachpresse" immer wieder vom tollen Hechtangeln in den Polder usw ... ?

bzw. warum ist das Angeln auf hecht überhaupt noch erlaubt wenn er doch ganzjährig geschont ist ?


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@siff-cop....sorry aber ein entnahmeverbot oder eine ganzjährige schonzeit stellt für mich keinen unterschied dar....aber das kann ich auch falsch sehen....und alles nicht ganz genau zu schreiben hilft bei einer initiative auch nicht sonderlich weiter. aber ich gestehe gerne, dass ich mich in der holländischen rechtsprechung nicht auskenne. ich bin einfach vom wahrheitsgehalt der seite ausgegangen. und ein klein bisschen von einem interview mit jan eggers...
voice


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Schmunzeln tu ich über die Forellenstudien und warum das so ist, ist eben meine Erfahrung...



Würdest du uns deine Erfahrung denn auch mitteilen ?
Ich denke mal wenn so eine Studie von einer zeitschrift veröffentlicht wird die zu 100 % für C&R ist , dann denke ich mal werden die Ergebnisse auch stimmen .

Denn wenn sie die ergebnisse gefälscht hätten , dann ganz sicher so das es besser fürs C&R aussieht !!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Bestimmungen in Holland wahren in denn letzten Jahren immer für ca 3 Jahre festgeschrieben dann wurden sie geändert oder dabei belassen je nach dem wie es an denn jeweiligen Gewässern ausgesehen hat. ...


 
Das klingt für mich nach einem "gesetzlich dynamischen Bestandsmanagement".#6 
-Und ich muss sagen, dass ich dem nichts Negatives abgewinnen kann. Wenn eine Fischart in ihrer Erhaltung gefährdet ist, muss man sie halt zurücksetzen. Dafür kann man sie 3 Jahre später dann aber auch wieder fangen. 
Und sobald der Bestand ok ist, darf man wieder Fische entnehmen.

Ich finde diese Lösung eigentlich absolut ok...


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"Du weißt nichts davon, welchen Eindruck ich hier vermitteln möchte, voice..."

*ROFL" ...ich sach doch... herr über das was andere wissen oder nicht wissen.....das fand ich jetzt köstlich....


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@kochtoppangler.... das ist eine gute frage.... das weiss ich auch nicht... bedeutet eine ganzjährige schonzeit, dass ich nicht gezielt auf diesen fisch angeln darf???... müsste es doch eigendlich..... 
@carp4fun... wie wäre es, wenn der karpfen 3 jahre schonzeit vom gesetz her hätte???
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Weise, Sohn...:q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Gut das hier einige (Frühling) anscheinend die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben . Nur schade das sie uns diese Weisheit nicht mitteilen sondern lieber die posts von anderen mit inhaltslosen Kommentaren niedermachen ...


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> carp4fun... wenn dem so wäre wie du sagst, dass die angler eine politische kraft haben, sollte es doch diese unsinnigen gesetze gar nicht geben...oder??...


 
Tja, ...aber der Angler ist halt eine Spezies von besonders ruhiger und friedvoller Natur. Ihm Kollektiv mit seinen Artgenossen trifft man ihn eigentlich nur auf Jahreshauptversammlungen oder auf wöchentlichen Stammtischen. Er wohnt meist alleine in seinem kleinen, grünen Haus irgendwo am Wasser in tiefer innerer Verbundenheit mit der Natur. Er genießt die Stille, ist aber jedem Menschen wohl gesonnen, solange er ungestört seiner Beute nachstellen kann. ...
Aber will man ihm seine Beute verwehren, erhebt er sich gemeinsam mit seinen Artgenossen aus seiner Ruhe und bringt Furcht und Schrecken über das Land und richtet all jene, die ihm Böses gedenken...:q :q :m 

So in etwa stelle ich mir das Szenario vor! 
Aber mal im Ernst:
Bisher ist das Angeln ja noch nie verboten worden. Was genau passieren wird, wenn es einmal soweit kommen sollte, werden wir hoffentlich nicht sobald erleben.... In diesem Punkt sind wir wohl alle einer Meinung! 

Carp4Fun


----------



## aal-andy (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Fischart in ihrer Erhaltung gefährdet ist, muss man sie halt zurücksetzen. Dafür kann man sie 3 Jahre später dann aber auch wieder fangen. Ich finde diese Lösung eigentlich absolut ok...


 
Bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung !! Was mir aber nicht in den Kopf will: wenn z.B. der Hecht geschont ist, warum darf ich dann diesen trotzdem mit gezielten, auf den Hecht abgestimmten Ködern, beangeln ? Auch wenn ich ihn selbstverständlich nach dem Fang zurücksetzen muss, ist doch schon vorher das Risiko bekannt, dass dieser durch irgendwelche Umstände sterben kann. Ist doch irgendwie Paradox. Für mich sind das bewusste Gesetzeslücken, die nach aussen hin zwar für sehr viel Ansehen und Verständnis für die Erhaltung einer Fischart sorgen, aber dem Angler immer noch die Möglichkeit gibt, seinen Spaß mit dem Tier zu haben und im Bedarfsfall sogar mitzunehmen, in dem er seine Begründung für die Mitnahme des Fisches für sich, ohne dafür bestraft zu werden, auslegen kann. Meine Meinung dazu: ist ein Fisch gesetzlich geschont, darf ich dort auch keinen Köder hinwerfen. Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

auha...der angler mit der flammenrute die ganzen bösen prinzen john ausrottend und der nach beute darbenden bevölkerung ihr kulturelles erbe zurückbringend.... schönes bild... darf ich dich robin nennen...)))
voice


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

aal-andy... die frage habe ich eben gestellt... weiss das niemand???... darf ich einen fisch, der ganzjährig geschont ist gezielt beangeln???... oder muss ich ihn nur releasen....??
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @carp4fun... wie wäre es, wenn der karpfen 3 jahre schonzeit vom gesetz her hätte???
> voice


 
Suuuuuuuuuuppa!    (Scherz!!!)

Nein, selbst ich als bekennender Karpfenangler würde mich eindeutig dagegen aussprechen! Aus rein gewässerökologischer Sicht wäre solch eine Maßnahme schon gar nicht denkbar, geschweige denn wünschenswert. In fast allen deutschen Gewässern werden Karpfen überbesetzt und es bedarf in keinem Fall einer Schonung dieser Art. -Abgesehen davon, dass eine Schonzeit für den Karpfen in unseren Breitengraden nicht zu höheren Beständen führen würde, weil eine natürliche Vermehrung aufgund natürlicher Rahmenbedingungen weitgehend ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Zwar würde ich es ein bißchen schade finden, wenn ein von mir gefangener und releaster Karpfen wenige Tage später im Kochtopf eines anderen Anglers landen würde - das liegt dann aber eher an der "persönlichen Bindung" zur Kreatur!:m 
Ich verurteile keinen anderen Angler, nur weil er einen Karpfen tötet! Das ist sein gutes Recht und das gestehe ich ihm auch ausnahmslos zu!#h


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ...darf ich dich robin nennen...)))


 
Lieber Voice, wenn das dein einziger Wunsch ist, möcht ich dir diesen natürlich nicht verwehren...:m 

Gruß Robin


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@carp4fun.... nunja aber in dem fall des "gesetzlich dynamischen Bestandsmanagement" wird dir die beurteilung darüber was wann wo wie lange geschont wird abgenommen....
ich denke ein weiterer punkt der besorgnis ist das mangelnde vertrauen in gesetzgebende instanzen...
voice


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

so habt dank ...edler jüngling...


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @carp4fun.... nunja aber in dem fall des "gesetzlich dynamischen Bestandsmanagement" wird dir die beurteilung darüber was wann wo wie lange geschont wird abgenommen....
> ich denke ein weiterer punkt der besorgnis ist das mangelnde vertrauen in gesetzgebende instanzen...
> voice


 
Das ist richtig! Aber am Ende nur eine Sache der Ausführung und des Mitbestimmungsrechtes der Angler und anderer Interessengruppen. Sofern alle, die etwas zu dem Thema zu sagen haben, in die Umsetzung mit einbezogen und angehört werden, sehe ich in dieser Lösung zumindest weitaus weniger Probleme als bei uns. Natürlich müssen diese Regelungen auf örtliche Gegebenheiten an den Gewässern abgestimmt sein. -Was aber an Komplexität wohl kaum durchführbar erscheint...
Leider bin auch ich nicht mit dem holländischen Recht vertraut und kann so nur bedingt mitreden.
Es ist halt nur ein möglicher Ansatz, nicht die endgltige Wahrheit!

Sascha


----------



## voice (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Es ist halt nur ein möglicher Ansatz, nicht die endgltige Wahrheit.... dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu...genauso wie, dass jeder der angeln will in einem verein sein muss...auch das ist eine lösung
voice


----------



## Fruehling (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich denke, die Gesetzeslage bzgl. der Handhabung verschiedener Schonzeiten wird in Holland nicht anders geregelt sein als sie in Deutschland geregelt ist...

Prinzipielle, mehrmonatige und landesweite Schonzeit, die vom "Gewässerbewirtschafter" beliebig verlängert aber nicht verkürzt werden kann...

Die Einstellung der Holländer in vielen (was ja nicht alle sind) Landesteilen dem Hecht zwar nachzustellen, ihn aber in 99 von 100 Fällen (natürlich rein spekulativ) wieder zurückzusetzen, kann man selbstverständlich auch kritisch hinterfragen, es überhaupt per Gesetz zu dürfen, steht nunmal auf einem anderen Blatt...

Bzgl. der Forellen können wir uns gerne per Mail austauschen, Kochtoppangler, denn aus meiner Sicht würde es diesen Rahmen hier deutlich überstrapazieren...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich halte das ganze für sehr problematisch :
Betrachtet man Z.B. die Meerforelle stellt man fest das die Bestände nicht wirklich gut sind .

Ein Allgemeines Fangverbot dieser Art würde aber wohl trotzdem keine Besserung herbeiführen , denn die meisten dieser Tiere enden wohl in irgendwelchen netzen von Nebenerwerbsfischern . Sprcih das Fangverbot wäre nicht auf 3 Jahre begrenzt sondern würde andauern .

Nun sagst du was zum Mitbestimmungsrechtes der Angler ...
Ich denke mal wenn es mal als Beispiel um die frage geht soll die Meerforelle geschont werden oder nicht , dann werden sehr viele Angler sagen das sie geschont werden soll , da sie eh nicht die Möglichkeit haben diese Fische zu beangeln (z.B.  Angler in Süddeutschland) ...
Und schon hätten wir Küstenangler einen schönen Fisch weniger ...

Ähnliches nur auf umgekehrte weise könnte auch mit der Äsche passieren ...
Denn welches Interesse hätte ein Norddeutscher Brandungsangler daran das die Äsche beangelbar bleibt ?

(bezieht sich auf den beitrag von Carp 4 fun)


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

_


			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		


			Ich halte das ganze für sehr problematisch :Betrachtet man Z.B. die Meerforelle stellt man fest das die Bestände nicht wirklich gut sind .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_*Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Nur weil man nicht täglich eine Meerforelle an den Haken bekommt, heißt das nicht, dass die Bestände gefährdet sind. Es ist klar, dass man die Bestandsdichte der Meerforelle nicht mit denen von Rotaugen vergleichen kann und darf. So werden in den norddeutschen Flüssen seit einigen Jahren starke Zuwachszahlen laichfähiger Meerforellen und Lachse durch intensives Wiedeeinbürgerungsmanagement verzeichnet...*
_



			Ein Allgemeines Fangverbot dieser Art würde aber wohl trotzdem keine Besserung herbeiführen , denn die meisten dieser Tiere enden wohl in irgendwelchen netzen von Nebenerwerbsfischern . Sprcih das Fangverbot wäre nicht auf 3 Jahre begrenzt sondern würde andauern .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_*Auch kann man den normalen Angler nicht mit Voll- oder Nebenerwerbsfischern vergleichen. Ebenso muss dieser Punkt in einer dynamischen Gesetzgebung Berücksichtigung finden. Maritime Fische sind hier eh ein extrem gewähltes Beispiel, weil unsere heimischen Süßwasserfische schließlich einem ganz anderem Befischungsdruck unterliegen...*
_



Nun sagst du was zum Mitbestimmungsrechtes der Angler ...
Ich denke mal wenn es mal als Beispiel um die frage geht soll die Meerforelle geschont werden oder nicht , dann werden sehr viele Angler sagen das sie geschont werden soll , da sie eh nicht die Möglichkeit haben diese Fische zu beangeln (z.B. Angler in Süddeutschland) ... Und schon hätten wir Küstenangler einen schönen Fisch weniger ...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Mit "Einbeziehung unterschiedlicher Interessengruppen" meinte ich nicht, dass Bayern entscheiden sollen, was wir im Norden fangen dürfen. Vielmehr sollte "dynamisch" z.B. aufgrund wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse im Einklang mit örtlichen Gegebenheiten und im Hinblick auf die Wünsche der Gewässernutzer reagiert werden können...*_
_



Ähnliches nur auf umgekehrte weise könnte auch mit der Äsche passieren ...
Denn welches Interesse hätte ein Norddeutscher Brandungsangler daran das die Äsche beangelbar bleibt ?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*...wieder bezogen auf örtlich individuelle Gegebenheiten! Das Miteinander sollte außerdem im Vordergrund stehen, nicht das Gegeneinander... ;-)*_

_(bezieht sich auf den beitrag von Carp 4 fun)_


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Klar sollte das Miteinander im Vordergrund stehen !
Nur geh mal in einen durchschnittlichen Angelverein denn kannste sehen wie das mit dem Miteinander klappt ...

Die Friedfischangler fühlen sich durch die Spinnfischer gestört weil die mit ihrem Gerödel alle Fische verscheuchen .
Die Fliegenfischer fordern das Spinn und Naturköder verboten werden .
Die Spinnfischer wollen ein Anfütter verbot weil durch das Anfüttern  das Wasser zu trüb ist .
Und die Alten Karpfenangler wollen ein Boiliverbot weil die Dinger einfach unfair gegenüber den karpfen sind ...
Die C&R ler wollen strikte Fangbegrenzungen , die Kochtopfangler wollen das mehr Forellen und Satzkarpfen besetzt werden 

Und so könnte man das endlos fortsetzen ...
Da gibts kein Miteinander , da denkt nur jeder an sein eigenes Interesse !
Die meisten der beschränkungen denen wir am Wasser unterliegen stammen nicht von Politikern sondern mehr oder weniger von uns selbst !!!


----------



## Case (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Dass ihr gleicher Meinung seid habt Ihr aber schon bemerkt.?

Case


----------



## THD (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Kochtoppangler
Zitat: "Die meisten der beschränkungen denen wir am Wasser unterliegen stammen nicht von Politikern sondern mehr oder weniger von uns selbst !!!"

Absolut richtig !!


----------



## tom66 (6. Dezember 2005)

*Forellen Release*

Zur Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit von Forellen beim Release gibt es durchaus einige Erkenntnisse. Ihr habt euch da einen sehr anfälligen Fisch ausgesucht :c . Allerdings kommt man unter halbwegs normalen Bedingungen nicht auf die hier genannten 70% Sterbeqoute, die wohl nur unter extremen Bedingungen zu erreichen ist. Ein sehr wichtiger Faktor für die Überlebensqoute, der von vielen Anglern unterschätzt wird, ist u.a. die Wassertemperatur. Ich habe sogar schon einmal die Empfehlung gelesen, ab 14 Grad Wassertemperatur das Angeln auf Forellen einzustellen.

Daneben relevant und vom Angler direkt beeinflussbar sind:

1. Wie lange der Fisch gedrillt wird (Wahl des richtigen Gerätes)
2. Wie lange der Fisch aus dem Wasser ist.
3. Wo der Haken sitzt (wann schlage ich an und bin ich in der Lage Bisse rechtzeitig zu erkennen)

Wen die Auswirkungen einzelner Parameter interessieren, der kann sich dazu folgendes Programm runterladen und selbst ein wenig experimentieren:

www.flyfisherman.com/fishsurvival.exe

Man sollte jedoch bedenken, dass die Ergebnisse nicht einfach auf andere Fische übertragen werden können, da Forellen deutlich empfindlicher sind, als beispielsweise Karpfen oder Hechte.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und die Alten Karpfenangler wollen ein Boiliverbot weil die Dinger einfach unfair gegenüber den karpfen sind ...


 
Dann würde ich den alten Hasen aber mal sehr dezent darauf hinweisen, dass ein Köder schon per Definition nicht *fair* gegenüber den Fischen sein kann. -Es sei denn, man verzichtet auf den Haken...|supergri |supergri :m 

Es ist sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass es auch bei den Anglern Probleme gibt, die schlichtweg hausgemacht sind. Aber hier sehe ich auch nicht die Aufgabe der Fischereiordnung, solche Missstände zu regeln.
Man wird halt auch als Angler nie drum herumkommen, sich arrangieren zu müssen und Kompromisse zu finden. Ein Verein mit einer Mehrheit von Allroundanglern wird es da vielleicht auch einfacher haben als ein Verein mit überwiegend spezialisierter "Cliquenwirtschaft"...
Aber ich denke, so langsam verlieren wir hier auch das eigentliche Thema aus den Augen. Denn im Rahmen dieser Aktion geht es doch vordergründig um Beschränkungen politischen Ursprungs. 

Gute Nacht
Sascha


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Danke tom66 für das nette Programm,

Also für meine dunkel gefärbte Meerforelle komme ich grad mal auf eine Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit von knapp über 1%. Leider durfte ihre Länge maximal 46cm betragen, was ich ein wenig schade fand... |supergri 

Ob diese Berechnung so ohne Weiteres auf die Realität zu übertragen ist, wage ich zwar ein wenig zu bezweiflen. -Aber wenigstens sieht man mal, von wie vielen Faktoren das schonende Zurücksetzen (mindestens) abhängt.

Jetzt aber gute Nacht!#h 

Sascha


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> In fast allen deutschen Gewässern werden Karpfen überbesetzt und es bedarf in keinem Fall einer Schonung dieser Art.


 
*Und wieso werden die von den Karpfenanglern trotzdem fast immer released????* 

Hast Du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, wie sich diese Aussage von Dir auch nur ansatzweise mit Vernunft, Hegeplänen, Gewässerzustand und ausgewogenem Besatz vereinbaren läßt, wenn ich dann als Karpfenangler die Karpfen so ziemlich konsequent zu 100% zurück setze und das auch noch wissentlich, denn Du sagst ja selber, es würde oft hoffnungslos überbesetzt?

Da steckt nämlich von der Grundhaltung ein gewisser Eogismus hinter, den ich an unserem Vereinsgewässer ebenfalls wiederfinde. Trotz Anfütterverot erwischt man da in der NachtKarpfenangler, die anfüttern, trotz Boilieverbot hängen Boilies im Baum, trotz Pelletverbot füttert man fleissig Pellet, trotz eindeutiger Entnahmevorschrift für Graser, weil nämlich der See fast kahl gefressen ist, wie Taucher bestätigten, werden trotz dieses Wissens Graser released, weil "der so schön groß ist". 

Man könnte manchmal meinen, eine Truppe Karpfenangler vereinnahmt umgehend ein Gewässer zu einem reinen Karpfenteich und schert sich einen Mist darum, welche Auswirkungen es für die übrigen Angler hat, ja sie versuchen sogar noch mit den dümmsten und durchschaubaren Scheinargumenten die anderen auch noch dahingehend zu erziehen.


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @kochtoppangler.... das ist eine gute frage.... das weiss ich auch nicht... bedeutet eine ganzjährige schonzeit, dass ich nicht gezielt auf diesen fisch angeln darf???... müsste es doch eigendlich.....



Ihr diskutiert über eine Sache und wisst nichts genaueres darüber! Seid Ihr irgendwie nur streitgeil? |kopfkrat
In NL gibt a) ein Kunst- und Lebendköderverbot beginnend am 01.04 endend am letzten Wochenende des Mai, b) strenge Entnahmeregelungen von Raubfischen und c) in Teilen von NL ein ganzjähriges Entnahmeverbot für Hecht. Entnahmenverbot bedeutet nicht Angelverbot!
Jetzt mögen sich die Geister streiten, wieso die Holländer bei einem Entnahmeverbot trotzdem auf Hechtangeln dürfen...
1. Die Angeltradition ist dort stärker verankert
2. Die Angler haben dort einen besseren Ruf und einer größeren Macht
3. Mit einem Angelverbot würden sie einen Großteil der Angelindustrie und des Angeltourismus killen, damit auch Einnahmen und Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Und Holzschuhe tragen die auch, deswegen zieh ich aber noch lange keine an|rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mögen sich die Geister streiten, wieso die Holländer bei einem Entnahmeverbot trotzdem auf Hechtangeln dürfen...


 
Meine Interpretation wäre, dass sie es mit dem Tierschutz nicht so eng sehen. 

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir es deswegen nicht ebenfalls so eng sehen sollten. Es gibt nämlich auch Milliarden von Fliegen, die finden einen Hundehaufen wahnsinnig cool, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Fliegen nicht irren könnten. 

Man betrachte sich zum Beispiel mal im Zusammenhang mit anderen Tierschutzmäßigen Dingen gerade England und Holland. 

Soll ich ernsthaft ein Land beim Tierschutz zum Vorbild nehmen, welches die Fuchsjagd für ein paar elitäre Lords und Ladys in dieser Form auch noch sportlich findet? Was ist mit dem hübschen Military Reiten, bei dem jedes Jahr genügend Pferde den Gnadenschuss bekommen und trotzdem betreibt man es weiterhin und findet sich dabei auch noch fair und sportlich? Sorry, aber auf einen solchen "Sportsgeist" kann ich dankend verzichten und davon lenken lasse ich mich sicherlich nicht. 

Was Holland angeht: Ich empfehle mal einfach die Probe aufs Exempel. Kauf Dir mal Hühnchen, Schweinefleisch oder Rind in Holland und vergleiche es alleine von der Qualität her. Man riecht es förmlich, was da alles rein gespritzt wurde. 

Nee, Also solche Länder nehm ich weiß Gott nicht als Vorbild, was den Umgang mit Tieren angeht. 

Der einzig positive Aspekt reduziert sich am Ende dann wieder mal auf das, was die Hardcore Releaser ja immer abstreiten: Die Chance einen dicken Fisch aufs Foto zu kriegen, die ist sicherlich größer. Aber zu welchem Preis? Der Fisch ist vielleicht zuvor zigfach an der Rute gewesen, durchs Wasser gedrillt, völlig verausgabt, enormem Stress ausgesetzt, seinem Element entnommen worden, hat Todesänsgte durchgestanden, weil er dabei war zu ersticken. Nein! Das ist eben kein vernünftiger Umgang mit einem Tier. Das Tier ist dabei einzig und allein Mittel zur Selbstdarstellung, Trophäe und Sportgerät.


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Und Holzschuhe tragen die auch, deswegen zieh ich aber noch lange keine an|rolleyes



Ein ganz großer Beitrag zum Thema. Spricht für Dich!


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fisch ist vielleicht zuvor zigfach an der Rute gewesen, durchs Wasser gedrillt, völlig verausgabt, enormem Stress ausgesetzt, seinem Element entnommen worden, hat Todesänsgte durchgestanden, weil er dabei war zu ersticken. Nein! Das ist eben kein vernünftiger Umgang mit einem Tier. Das Tier ist dabei einzig und allein Mittel zur Selbstdarstellung, Trophäe und Sportgerät.



Der Fisch hat höchstens Todesängste, wenn er auf deinem Köder hängen geblieben ist.|gr: 
Wieso angelst Du???


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*Schade*

Bei manchen hier frage ich mich ob sie statt zu angeln nicht wirklich besser wandern gehn - wie von der Peta gefordert... |uhoh: #q 

Wer soviel über Stress beim Drill etc. redet - kann doch nicht das Risiko eingehen einen untermaßigen Fisch zu stressen oder??? Doch, er geht ja noch angeln - also warum diskutiert hier manch einer so? Weil er unbeirrbar seine Meinung vertritt? Weil es so schön ist kontrovers zu diskutieren? Weil Angler sich nunmal nicht zusammenfinden können? Weil sie nicht verstehen dass es um die Auflösung eines Verbots geht und nicht um weitergehende Reglementierung?

Ich weiss es nicht...finds nur schade, zwischenzeitlich war die Diskussion vernünftig und eventuell sogar konsensorientiert...

Aber wenn hier (!) von Anglern (!) wie von den Grasmampfern argumentiert wird (warum auch immer) hat ein zusammenfinden der Angler - egal für welches Anliegen - keine Chance!

SCHADE!!!


----------



## Pilkman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo Andy,

Deine Worte sprechen mir echt aus dem Herzen, ich zitiere mal kurz...



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  also warum diskutiert hier manch einer so? ... weil es so schön ist kontrovers zu diskutieren?



... und ...



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich weiss es nicht...finds nur schade, zwischenzeitlich war die Diskussion vernünftig und eventuell sogar konsensorientiert...



Aber unser "karpfenangelgeschädigter" Aali-Barba muss ja wieder auf Teufel komm raus den Ton verschärfen. Ich kann es langsam wirklich nicht mehr hören, dass Du die Zustände in Deinem Verein schablonenartig auf alle Gewässer und alle Karpfenangelinteressierten projizierst und Zustände und Verhaltensweisen verallgemeinerst. Sorry, wenn das jetzt hart und direkt geklungen hat, dezente Umschreibungen gibt es dafür nunmal nicht. Und die oben genannten Vergleiche mit den Holzschuhen etc. brauch ich wohl auch nicht weiter kommentieren. 

Vielleicht kann die Diskussion ja wieder auf sachlicher Ebene von Angler zu Angler geführt werden, denn letztlich teilen wir alle das selbe Hobby. #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso angelst Du???


 
Weil ich Angeln darf im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Auflagen und im Rahmen des Tierschutzes, weil ich gerne Fisch esse und Fische aus dem Handel für mich keine Alternative sind, weil kommerziell betriebene Tierzucht und Mast meist mit tierschutzrechtlich bedenklichen Erscheinungen einher geht, die ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten und meines Willens vermeiden möchte durch die Wahl der Beschaffung meiner Lebensmittel und weil ich es gerne tue.

Da ich aber bei Tierzucht und Mast derSache kritisch gegenüber stehe, verbietet sich für mich ein konsequent betriebenes releasen insofern, das am Ende für mich abgesehen von meinen eigenen Bedürfnissen zur Ausübung dieses Hobbys kein weiterer Sinn hinter diesem Treiben steht, der dies auch nur annhernd rechtfertigen würde, weil ich dann die Kreatur zu reinen spotzwcken mißbrauchen würde, was mir wiederum mein eigener moralischer Spielraum verbieten würde. 

War das eine klare Aussage, die Deine Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Und die oben genannten Vergleiche mit den Holzschuhen etc. brauch ich wohl auch nicht weiter kommentieren.
> 
> Vielleicht kann die Diskussion ja wieder auf sachlicher Ebene von Angler zu Angler geführt werden, denn letztlich teilen wir alle das selbe Hobby. #6


 
Wie Dir hoffentlich nicht entgangen sein wird, habe ich zum beginn gerade an die Adresse Frühling genügend sachliche Gegenargumente angeführt, die bis heute unbeantwortet sind. 

Ich wiederhole mich aber gerne:

Diese Aktion ist erstens unter diesem Namen völlig kontraproduktiv. Da die Initiatoren diesen Namen allerdings wählten, müssen sie sich gefallen lassen, dass man auch anhand dieses Namens argumentiert.

Weiterhin enthält so mancher Beitrag hier enorme Widersprüche. Wie bereits erwähnt, argumentiert hier einer, s würde teilweise ein absoluter Überbesatz an Karpfen betrieben. Inwiefern ist dann das Argument bezüglich Hegeplänen dann noch wirksam? Aber auch da bisher keine Antwort.

Ich glaube, ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich behaupte, dass gerade Karpfenangler nicht nur in meinem Verein, sondern fast Bundesweit ihre Kritiker haben. Insofern stimmt also Dein Vorwurf nicht, ich würde subjektiv Erfahrenes auf die Allgemeinheit überstülpen. Wenn das einzig und alleine ein Problkem in diesem kleinen Verein wäre, dann würde mir zum Beispiel nicht einer im Beisein von Aal-Andy letztens noch gesagt haben, ihm wäre Kritik egal, dann würde er *wieder einmal wie fast alle ein-zwei Jahre* den Verein wechseln. Über sein eigenes Verhalten sieht er keinen Anlass nachzudenken, genausowenig wie über den Umstand, dass er wohl in jedem verein bisher angeeckt ist damit. Aber auch das ist losgelöst von dem einen verein und dem einen Angler kein Exklusivbericht, sondern Alttag, egal mit wem man redet und egal wo man mit den Leuten redet und auch hier im Board liest. 

Du machst es Dir zu einfach, Deine Argumentation an einer Person festzumachen um damit das grundsätzliche Problem zu übertünchen, Pilkman. Das bringt weder Ruhe in die Sache noch beweist das etwas. 

Aber zu den Sachargumenten:

ich habe (ebenfalls wieder nicht alleine) arge Bedenken, dass, um bei Deinem begriff zu bleiben, die gesamtheit der Angler am Ende wegen dieser oder solcher Kampgangen den Zwang zum releasen übergestülpt bekommt. 

Das ist die erste Gefahr, die darin steckt und wenn man schon Holland und England als Beispiel bringt, dann sollte man fairerweise auch mal anerkennen, dass man da fast so weit ist, wegen der ganzen Releaserrei nicht mal mehr einen Fisch mitnehmen zu *dürfen*, sei es aus gesetzlichem, sei es aus moralischem Zwang der Mitangler heraus. Damit schießt man ganz klar über das Ziel dessen hinaus, wie hier teilweise das Angeln verstanden und betrieben wird und *warum* es manche hier so betreiben. Das einzige, was dabei übergestülp wird, respektive versucht wird, ist eine Auslegung oder Anschauung einer geringen Minderheit unter den Anglern auf die gesamte Angelerschaft. 

Die nächste Gefahr, auch die habe ich erwähnt, ist eine starke Tierschützerlobby, die am Ende diesen ersten Schritt aufnehmen könnte um anhand des nun weggefallenen Sinnes des Angelns, der tierschutzrechtlich vertretbar ist, auf dieser Welle bis zu argen Einschränkungen für die gesamte Anglerschaft zu surfen. Dieses problem hat Doc bereits dargelegt und wie man sieht, hat er es wohl auch aufgegeben, dafür eine sachlich fundierte Widerlegung zu bekommen.

Solange diese Dinge als Gefahr bestehen und nicht schlüssig oder auch nur ansatzweise mal von den befürwortern berücksichtigung finden und ernst genommen werden, nehme ich mir das Recht, dagegen zu sein und das auch klar zu sagen. Denn *diese Folgen will ich nicht*, ich befürchte sie aus solchen Aktionen langfristig und habe auch begründet warum und genau deswegen gehe ich genauso vehement dagegen vor, wie Ihr vielleicht dafür seit.


----------



## Pilkman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil kommerziell betriebene Tierzucht und Mast meist mit tierschutzrechtlich bedenklichen Erscheinungen einher geht, die ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten und meines Willens vermeiden möchte durch die Wahl der Beschaffung meiner Lebensmittel und weil ich es gerne tue. ...



Warum kaufst Du dann (wahrscheinlich) Dein Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung  und -schlachtung im Supermarkt und machst nicht einen Jagdschein und schießt Dir Dein Fleisch selektiv, schnell und bei professioneller Ausübung unter vergleichsweise geringerer Leidzufügung? 

Wenn konsequent und nicht nur als Diskussionseinwurf, dann auch bitte richtig...


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Angel-Andy

Der Konsenz steht nun schon einge Seite zuvor:

Erstens die bereits existierenden Möglichkeiten auf Vereins und Verbandsebene endlich mal nutzen. Das hat Franz wohl dargelegt.

Aber auch darauf ist kaum einer eingegangen.

Der nächste Punkt wäre die Erlaubnis zur selektiven Entnahme. Aber - und das siehst Du an dieser Diskussion und nicht nur durch meine Wenigkeit - da ist C&R der völlig falsche Name für das Kind. 

Mit C&R verbinden nämlich sowohl Toerschützer als auch dem kritisch gegenüberstehende Angler etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Erstens die bereits existierenden Möglichkeiten auf Vereins und Verbandsebene endlich mal nutzen. Das hat Franz wohl dargelegt.


Gerade mit der Verbandsebene gibts ja leider wohl einige Schwierigkeiten, wen man sich anguckt wie sowohl die einzelnen Landesverbände  wie auch die übergerodneten Verbände nicht zu einem gemeinsamen Vorgehen (ich spreche hier nicht nur vom Thema c+r) durchringen können - kein Wunder dass dann "private" Aktionen/Organisationen entstehen.

Inwieweit das in unserer von Lobbies bestimmten politischen Szene Sinn macht die Kräfte zu zersplittern ist dabei sicher ein extra zu diskutierendes Thema. 

Wobei es dann mal interessant wäre (und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung, denkt mal an die IGA) wie viele der Unterzeichner - unabhängig ob und wer da das große Wort schwingt - dazu bereit sind sich da auch entsprechend aktiv einzubringen und in Verein oder Verband tätig zu werden um die entsprechenden Anliegen durchzubringen.

Denn wenns darum geht konkrete Arbeit zu verrichten lösen sich dann viele "Aktionen/Organisationen/Events" etc. sehr schnell auf, weil von tausenden "Unterschreibern" nur eine Handvoll überbleibt die sowohl willens wie in der Lage sind sowohl seriös wie auch zielgerichtet zu arbeiten.

Aber ich bin da -wie auch in der Diskussion hier - inzwischen recht gelassen und schaue mir an wo das hinführt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kaufst Du dann (wahrscheinlich) Dein Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung und -schlachtung im Supermarkt und machst nicht einen Jagdschein und schießt Dir Dein Fleisch selektiv, schnell und bei professioneller Ausübung unter vergleichsweise geringerer Leidzufügung?
> 
> Wenn konsequent und nicht nur als Diskussionseinwurf, dann auch bitte richtig...


 
Ich kaufe es erstens fast nie im Supermarkt, sondern beim Metzger, aber da geb ich mich auch nicht der falschen Illusion hin, dass es da gravierend anders wäre. 

Warum ich nicht jage hat einen einfachen Grund: Erstens ist datt nicht mein Dingen, zweitens krieg ich auf der Kirmes nicht mal einen Teddy für Frauchen beisammen, drittens muss ich eigentlich genau genommen nicht zwingend jagen gehen, wenn ich gegen Schleppnetzfischerei sein möchte, ganz genau genommen halte ich solche "Beweisführungen" eher für schwach. 

Das alles hält mich aber nicht davon ab, trotzdem ein kritischer verbraucher zu sein und darauf zu achten, dass im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten nicht noch mehr bedarf für Lebensmittel aus Massentierhaltung geschaffen werden, aber das würde nun etwas zu O.T. 

Ich glaube, ich befinde mich Tierschutzrechtlich nicht gerade auf der falschen Seite, wenn ich den Fisch nicht als reines Sportgerät betrachte. 

Es dürfte Dich zwar überraschen, aber hieße diese Kampagne anders und würde klar uns transparent fordern, dass dem Angler die gesetzliche Möglichkeit gegeben würde, eine selektive Entnahme zu betreiben, Mindestmaße herauf gesetzt und von mir aus sogar ein Höchstmaß festgesetzt werden, trüge die ganze Mischpoke schon längst meine Unterschrift.  

Aber genau das wollte Doc ja ebenfalls ausdrücken und genügend andere auch:

C&R ist etwas völlig anderes. 

Leider befürchte ich, dieser Name wurde aber bewußt so gewählt. Und das zeugt wiederum nur davon, dass man genau das tut, was man bestreitet: Die eigene Anschauung vom Angeln wie einen Gral vor sich her tragen und als einzig wahre Methode anpreisen. Und genau deswegen bekommt diese Kampagne auch genau den Gegenwind, den sie verdient. 

Gemessen am Zusrpcuh innerhalb der Gesamtheit der Angler sind nämlich C&R-ler eine Minderheit . führen sich aber leider oft so auf, als wären es die einzigen Angler, die alles richtig machen . Nicht nur bei mir im Verein übrigens |rolleyes


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

moment mal gerade...wenn hier einer den ton verschärft hat dann war das ja wohl chris....kontrovers und angagiert zu diskuteiren heisst nicht zwangsläufig streitgeil zu sein.... aber um nochmal zu thema zu kommen.... allein diese diskussion zeigt doch ganz klar, dass selbst innerhalb der angelfraktion die interessen so unterschiedlich sind und mit solch ener vehemmenz vertreten werden, dass ein gemeinsames starkes auftreten eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
@pilkman... jeder standpunkt ist die summe der gemachten erfahrungen.. wenn du aus mehreren vereinen gegangen wärst, weil dort eine starke raubfischfraktion das angeln vermiest würdest du auch anders argumentieren.
@angelandy... ich weiss nicht wie oft hier schon geschrieben wurde das es darum nicht geht.... aber ich fass es gerne nochmal zusammen... eine fraktion vertritt die meinung, dass die größtmögliche handlungsfreiheit für den einzelnen angler unter der jetzigen gesetzgebung und vor allem die auslegung der gesetze und die vehemmenz der strafverfolgung gegeben ist. und, dass ein rütteln an dieser position die gesamtsituation sehr verschlechtern würde. 
darum geht es oder darum sollte es gehen.... und wenn man die brisanz des themas bedenkt und dann sieht wie sich hier in über 350 beiträgen miteinander umgegangen wird finde ich das im positiven sinn bemerkenswert.
voice


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Langsam, so ganz langsam, kommt die Diskussion wieder an die Stelle, wo nur noch bereits zigmal erörterte und teils widerlegte Punkte gepostet werden, weil man wahrscheinlich insgeheim hofft, der stete Tropfen werde es schon richten...

Das ist jedoch weder der Sache, der Initiative noch dem Angler selbst dienlich, weil es zu nichts führt...

Mag sein, daß der Name schon falsch gewählt ist - ja und...???

Wer liest und vor allem versteht, was damit gemeint ist und eben nicht darauf beharrt, was alles hineininterpretiert werden kann, hält die Füße still...

Wer genau das nicht tut, macht hier Rabatz, daß es kaum mehr reinpaßt...

Wichtig war und ist allen Initiatoren, daß überhaupt mal was geschieht - wie das dann geschieht, haben als allerletztes die Leute zu zerpflücken, denen es offensichtlich nur darum geht, daß alles beim Alten bleibt, denn sie würden selbst an einem Königsweg rumeimern, eben weil alles so bleiben soll, wie es ist - liest sich nicht nur logisch, ist es auch...#h 

...und wenn von X Eingetragenen nur einer übrig bleibt, so ist das zumindest einer mehr als vor der Initiative...

Ob das den Initiatoren genügt, geht nur sie was an, denn das liegt im Bereich des eigenen Ermessens und darüber ist nunmal niemand in Deutschland jemand anderem Rechenschaft schuldig...

Ob es langfristig der Sache dienen kann, wird man erleben und alle Mutmaßungen in dieser Richtung bezeichne ich als hochgradig spekulativ...

...und obwohl gerade an jeder Ecke zwingend und mit Nachdruck Spekulatius befohlen wird, bleibt's für mich die Höchststrafe...

So long...

...und den Zweiflern abschließend nochmals der Hinweis, daß sie deutlich in der Unterzahl sind...|wavey:


@ voice

Nein, hat Chris nicht...


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Schade*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn hier (!) von Anglern (!) wie von den Grasmampfern argumentiert wird (warum auch immer) hat ein zusammenfinden der Angler - egal für welches Anliegen - keine Chance!
> 
> SCHADE!!!


 
Das siehst Du IMHO nicht richtig.

Ich habe es bereits an Pilkman ähnlich geschrieben. 

Ich kann mich als Angler jederzeit damit identifizieren, dass man im Zuge eines vernünftigen und weitsichtigen Umganges mit den Beständen, dagegen ist, dass man jeden maßigen Fisch abschlagen *muss* und dies zu ändern versucht. Jederzeit!.

Womit ich mich nicht identifizieren kann, ist das als Überschrift gewählte Thema C&R, weil nicht nur ich alleine, sondern viele Prozente unter den Anglern ebenfalls, eine solche Form der Fischerei so betrieben als eine Form der Tierquälerei ansehen. 

Und wenn ich dabei zufällig mal der gleichen Meinung sein sollte wie zum Beispiel PETA, dann wird es Dich vielleicht wundern, aber deswegen wird diese aussage nicht automatisch falsch. Denn ob ich nun eine Angelina Jolie ne scharfe Braut finde und der Vorsitzende von PETA tut das zufällig ebenfalls, dann bedeutet das nicht, dass Angelina nun deswegen plötzlich aussieht wie Alice Schwarzer, oder?


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Frühling

Mal eine Frage:

Wenn es den Initiatoren doch nicht so wichtig ist, dass diese Sache unter C&R läuft, wieso ändern die den Namen denn nicht einfach? 

Einerseits klingt das ja so vernünftig und einsichtig, wenn Du nun selber zugibst, dass der Name nicht treffend gewählt ist. 

Ändert es doch einfach! Oder bin nun ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt, dass nämlich doch genau in Richtung C&R sehr viel mehr dahinter steckt, als man zugeben möchte? 

Der "Ruhm" mit 1000 Zusprüchen in allen Ehren übrigens, aber weißt Du, wie viele Angelscheine in Deutschland unterwegs sind und wie viel prozent Zuspruch unter den Anglern es sind, mit denen Du Dich gerade schmücken möchtest?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> und den Zweiflern abschließend nochmals der Hinweis, daß sie deutlich in der Unterzahl sind...


Wie willst Du das denn belegen???

Die Zweifler bei der "veröffentlichten Meinung" hier im Thread vielleicht.

Dazu sollte man aber wissen, dass die "veröffentlichte Meinung" im Verhältnis zu den Besuchern/Lesern einen Anteil von ca. 2 - 4 % ausmacht.

Will heissen, dass ca. 5 - 10% der täglichen Besucher Anglerboardmitglieder sind, die also auch posten können, von diesen postet ja aber auch nicht jeder, so kommt man auf die oben genannte Zahl.

Wie man bei einer "Dunkelziffer" von über 95% darauf kommt, dass dann die Zahl der 





> Zweiflern


 deutlich in der Unterzahl wäre, mussst Du mir mal erklären.

Wenn man dann die Zahl der "Zweifler" die sich zum Thema äussern, dies aber ohne gesicherte Zahlen hochrechnen will, entbehrt solange jeder Grundlage wie man nicht weiss warum die 95% nichts schreiben - das könnte sowohl deswegen sein weil die alle "Zweilfer" sind wie auch weil keiner "Zweifler" ist.

Vielleicht schreiben die "Zweifler" ja nix weil sie den Eindruck haben (können, nicht müssen), das sie mit Argumenten nicht durchkommen, weil zuviele vorgefertigte Meinungen im Raum stehen?


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz großer Beitrag zum Thema. Spricht für Dich!


 
Im nächsten steht mehr, aber das scheinst Du ja übersehen zu haben |rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dann die Zahl der "Zweifler" die sich zum Thema äussern, dies aber ohne gesicherte Zahlen hochrechnen will, entbehrt solange jeder Grundlage wie man nicht weiss warum die 95% nichts schreiben - das könnte sowohl deswegen sein weil die alle "Zweilfer" sind wie auch weil keiner "Zweifler" ist.


 
Es sei denn, man bezweifelt nicht, dass man die einzig richtige art des Angelns betreibt und man schreibt sich deshalb alle nicht postenden gleich auf die eigene Fahne, womit wir dann wieder beim thema Meinung aufzwingen wären.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Inhaltlich richtiges Zitieren scheint schon eine Kunst zu sein, denn ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß der Name falsch gewählt ist, sondern daß er es sein mag...

Es ging genau um die Zweifler hier im Thread im großen Anglerboard-Forum...

Ich muß sterben, sonst muß ich nichts...

Denn wer sagt denn, daß die Initiative überhaupt schon die von Euch gemutmaßte Anzahl der Angler erreicht hat...???

Vielleicht reicht ja wirklich einer, der übrigbleibt...

Weiß man's...???

Wir werden es erleben, soviel ist sicher...#h


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste Punkt wäre die Erlaubnis zur selektiven Entnahme. Aber - und das siehst Du an dieser Diskussion und nicht nur durch meine Wenigkeit - da ist C&R der völlig falsche Name für das Kind.
> 
> Mit C&R verbinden nämlich sowohl Toerschützer als auch dem kritisch gegenüberstehende Angler etwas völlig anderes.



Eine falsche Deutung des Begriffs C&R ist nicht das Problem der Betreiber, sondern derer, die es falsch deuten! |kopfkrat Aber ich glaube, jeder, der sich die Seite anschaut und durchliest und es verstehen will, versteht es auch richtig. Die "Angler", die auf Biegen und Brechen gegen solche Inititiven sind (Warum auch immer), werden immer etwas finden, auch wenn es nur Tippfehler sind. 
Glücklicher Weise gibt aber so viele andere Angler, die ein offenes Ohr und Interesse an solchen Themen haben, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss über die Zukunft dieser Seite. Und wenn die jetztigen Skeptiker in 10 Jahren sich an besseren Beständen erfreuen, werde ich mich bestimmt an diese Diskussion zurück erinnern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Wir werden es erleben, soviel ist sicher


Stimmt ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Eine falsche Deutung des Begriffs C&R ist nicht das Problem der Betreiber, sondern derer, die es falsch deuten!


Wenn man mit einer Aktion öffentlich etwas erreichen will sollte man sich schon vorher Gedanken darüber machen, wie ein Titel/Name in der Öffentlichkeit ankommt und ob ein Titel/Name produktiv oder eher kontraproduktiv ist, um ein gesetztes Ziel zu erreichen (das hat mal noch gar nix damit zu tun ob man das Ziel gutheisst oder nicht).

Habe ich, wie gesagt Marc schon vor 1 oder 2 Monaten gesagt, dass ich diesen Titel für nicht produktiv halte - angesichts der Diskussion hier scheine ich damit zumindest nicht ganz unrecht gehabt zu haben.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Schade*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Womit ich mich nicht identifizieren kann, ist das als Überschrift gewählte Thema C&R, weil nicht nur ich alleine, sondern viele Prozente unter den Anglern ebenfalls, eine solche Form der Fischerei so betrieben als eine Form der Tierquälerei ansehen.


 
*seufz*

Bevor ich wieder anfange: Gib mir bitte deine Definition von "C&R" sowie deine von "selektiver Entnahme".

Ich befürchte wir wollen dasselbe aber halt nicht das gleiche...|kopfkrat 

Und bitte versuch deine Meinung/Argumente in Sätze zu fassen die nicht x Kommata haben und 4+ Zeilen lang sind - ich hab noch anderes zu tun auf der Arbeit . Sowas macht man normalerweise wenn man sich erhaben aufführt und/oder damit es anderen schwerer fällt Denkfehler zu entdecken weil man dieses Satzkonstrukt erstmal auseinandernehmen muss - Satz für Satz - also bitte...

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wir für die Aktion mehr Zuspruch (intern wie extern) finden wenn wir sie in "Pro selektive Entnahme" (oder so) umbenennen? Dann wäre ich auch dafür! (ich will nicht streiten, ich will doch nur waidgerecht angeln *DÜRFEN*!)

Gruß vom Angelandy...


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Eine falsche Deutung des Begriffs C&R ist nicht das Problem der Betreiber, sondern derer, die es falsch deuten! |kopfkrat Aber ich glaube, jeder, der sich die Seite anschaut und durchliest und es verstehen will, versteht es auch richtig. Die "Angler", die auf Biegen und Brechen gegen solche Inititiven sind (Warum auch immer), werden immer etwas finden, auch wenn es nur Tippfehler sind.
> Glücklicher Weise gibt aber so viele andere Angler, die ein offenes Ohr und Interesse an solchen Themen haben, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss über die Zukunft dieser Seite. Und wenn die jetztigen Skeptiker in 10 Jahren sich an besseren Beständen erfreuen, werde ich mich bestimmt an diese Diskussion zurück erinnern.


 
Naja, das ist nun eine wirklich dünne Erklärung und nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Kein Mensch zieht sich hier an einem falschen Buchstaben hoch, sondern genau genommen an zweien und einem & in der Mitte und welche Resonanz diese Paarung innerhalb der Anglerschaft hervorruft, weiß nun langsam jeder, der nicht als Kind mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert wurde. Wenn ich nun noch lese, dass man bereits vorab gewarnt war, dann bleibt bei mir nur noch eine begründung: Man wollte sich bewußt damit schmücken und würde das auch gerne nun weiterhin ohne Kritik tun. 

Wird man allerdings zumindest bei mir nicht erreichen, denn Ihr sprecht eben unter dieser Überschrift nicht im Namen aller Angler, sondern in Eurem Namen, wenn ich das mal aufdröseln darf in diese Gruppen. 

Im Übrigen mal folgendes, völlig überzeichnete Beispiel, um zu verdeutlichen, was an der Sache falsch ist:

Wenn ich eine Kampagne für die Welthungerhilfe abziehen will, dann schreib ich oben auch Welthungerhilfe drüber und nicht Saddam Hussein. Wenn ich das dann trotz aller Warnung trotzdem tue, brauch ich mich nicht wundern, wieso ich keine Spenden für die Welthungerhilfe bekomme oder eben nur von Saddam Hussein Anhängern.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Schade*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wir für die Aktion mehr Zuspruch (intern wie extern) finden wenn wir sie in "Pro selektive Entnahme" (oder so) umbenennen? Dann wäre ich auch dafür! (ich will nicht streiten, ich will doch nur waidgerecht angeln *DÜRFEN*!)
> 
> Gruß vom Angelandy...


 
Yip:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Defintion (mögliche)

c+r (englisch für catch and release): 
Fangen und  wieder freilassen

Selektive Entnahme: 
Die Entscheidung nach dem Fang ob man einen Fisch entnimmt oder zurücksetzt (ob die Entscheidung dabei dann dem Angler, dem Gewässerbewirtschafter, dem Gesetzgeber oder sonstwem anheimgestellt wird, ist dabei noch nicht geklärt).


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ihr erheitert meinen Tag, danke...#h 

"Don't judge a book by its cover..."

Schonmal gehört oder gelesen...???


Die Initiative wird an ihren zukünftigen Aufgaben wachsen und wenn dazu ein kompletter Wechsel der Überschrift gehören _sollte_, wird auch der vollzogen, nur deutet nichts darauf hin, denn dafür ist der Zuspruch unter genau dieser Flagge bisher zu positiv...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Zitat von der Seite:


> Mit Ihrer Unterstützung werden wir gemeinsam die notwendigen Grundlagen für eine fischreiche Unterwasserwelt realisieren. Zum Wohle der Gewässer und natürlich zum Wohle unserer Kinder, die ein angeborenes Recht auf eine ökologisch funktionierende Natur haben, denn Wasser ist Leben...


Da würde mich dann mal interessieren wer hier "wir" ist, und was konkret getan werden soll (ausser digitale Unterschriften sammeln).


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ thomas.... belegen ist nicht gerade die kernkompetenz von frühling..
@frühling.... wenn deine art der argumentation repräsentativ für die der betreiber dieser seite ist, könnten die mir den himmel auf erden versprechen und ich würde nicht unterschreiben. du scheinst einen eigebauten imperativ (befehlsform) zu haben. deine agressive art der auseinandersetzung erinnert mich stark an die der zeugen jehowas, die mit nen leuchturm in der hand die vorbereitung auf den weltuntergang predigen. dagegen hab ich eine allergie.
wenn ihr meint die aktion ist wichtig... schön... wenn ihr meint ihr wrdet das angeln revolutionieren... auch schön... macht... nur verlangt doch bitte nicht von mir, dass ich meine unterschrift unter eine sache setze, die in meinen augen nur darauf angelegt ist profilneurosen zu befriedigen.. und diese auch noch unter einem pubikumswirsamen titel. du kannst hier noch so herablassend schreiben (ich habe absichtlich auf das wort argumentieren verzichtet) ich bin stehts bereit dir zu antworten.
denn MIR gehts um die sache.
voice


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von der Seite:
> 
> Da würde mich dann mal interessieren wer hier "wir" ist, und was konkret getan werden soll (ausser digitale Unterschriften sammeln).


 
Unterschreiben Sie Hier
>>>>>>>>>>>>..........................<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Wir sagen Ihnen später, was Sie unterschrieben haben :q


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das ist nun eine wirklich dünne Erklärung und nicht sonderlich überzeugend.



Ohh...ich wusste nicht, dass ich was erklären wollte. Vielleicht ist es deswegen so dünn! 

@Thomas
Nur weil Du und noch 3 andere es anders sehen, muss es doch nicht falsch sein. Wenn mir 4 Leute von 1000 sagen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, werde ich doch nicht nach Hause laufen und meinen Globus platt treten! |kopfkrat
Den Begriff C&R kann man vielseitig definieren. Wenn man liest, was damit auf der Seite gemeint ist, sieht man schnell dass es nicht um striktes Fangen und Zurücksetzten geht. Wer das anders sieht, hat ein Problem, welches wir hier nicht lösen können. 
Im laufe meiner Angelzeit hab ich für mich folgendes festgestellt:
- Für mein Hobby brauche ich keine Ausreden oder Entschuldigungen in Form von "vernünftigen Gründen"
- Mein Hobby ist Angeln, NICHT Fische töten
- Wenn jeder seinen Fang auch entnimmt, neigt sich das Ende meines Hobby, daher tue ich es nicht oder nur stark beschränkt


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wir für die Aktion mehr Zuspruch (intern wie extern) finden wenn wir sie in "Pro selektive Entnahme" (oder so) umbenennen? Dann wäre ich auch dafür! (ich will nicht streiten, ich will doch nur waidgerecht angeln DÜRFEN!)"

genau das....aber das würde nicht soviel interesse wecken. genau das wollen wir (fast) alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> @Thomas
> Nur weil Du und noch 3 andere es anders sehen, muss es doch nicht falsch sein. Wenn mir 4 Leute von 1000 sagen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, werde ich doch nicht nach Hause laufen und meinen Globus platt treten!


Hast Du selbstverständlich recht, aber dabei vergisst Du wieder das Verhältnis von aktiven Postern und der großen, schweigenden und lesenden Mehrheit.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil Du und noch 3 andere es anders sehen, muss es doch nicht falsch sein. Wenn mir 4 Leute von 1000 sagen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, werde ich doch nicht nach Hause laufen und meinen Globus platt treten! |kopfkrat


 
Nee, aber wenn´s Dir 1000 von 1004 sagen, solltest Du mal in Erwägung ziehen, Deine Scheibe vielleicht doch zu einer Kugel aufzublasen. :q 

Wenn die Begrifflichkeit so irrelevant ist, wieso nennst Du es dann weiterhin C&R und nicht Fische an der Fresse durch einen Teich zerren, um daran Spaß zu haben?


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr meint die aktion ist wichtig... schön... wenn ihr meint ihr wrdet das angeln revolutionieren... auch schön... macht... nur verlangt doch bitte nicht von mir, dass ich meine unterschrift unter eine sache setze,



Du nimmst Dich schon etwas wichtiger als Du bist, kann es sein?
Keiner hat DIch persönlich angesprochen und von Dir eine Unterschrift verlangt, wenn doch, was ich nicht glaube, kannst Du dieses Verlangen einfach wieder vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hatte ich glaube ich schon mal gefragt zum Thema Unterschrift:
Was wird mit meiner Unterschrift konkret getan, was wollen die Organisatoren konkret tun und erreichen (und wer sind die Organisatoren, also das auf der Seite angesprochene "wir", steht  ja nur Marc konkret drin im Impressum, keine Organisation/Verein oder ähnliches)) ??

Dazu kann ich leider nix finden auf der Seite.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hmm - interessant, vor einer solchen Diskussion sollte man zunächst einmal jedem die Begriffe definieren, für mich war/ist C&R und selektive Entnahme dasselbe, nämlich die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden welche Fische ich (unter Beachtung von Schonzeit-Mindestmass) entnehme und welche ich schwimmen lasse.

Daher: @Chris: Was hälst Du davon, die Seite so zu gestalten dass obiges eindeutig herauskommt und man genau definiert weiss, was man unterschreibt? Nicht dass ich es bislang nicht verständen hätte, aber wenn wir so mehr Leute dafür gewinnen - sollts das doch wert sein?!?#6 

Ein Problem hab ich aber immer noch - das angeln auf Fische die ich garantiert nicht entnehmen will (zb. angeln auf geschohnten hecht(holland), brassenfeedern, stippen...) ich tue es selbst - werde mir dazu auch mal ein paar unangenehme Fragen stellen - das gehört aber nicht hierrein. (Daher bitte auch nicht weiter darüber diskutieren)

LG by Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Hmm - interessant, vor einer solchen Diskussion sollte man zunächst einmal jedem die Begriffe definieren, für mich war/ist C&R und selektive Entnahme dasselbe,


Siehe Posting 373


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du selbstverständlich recht, aber dabei vergisst Du wieder das Verhältnis von aktiven Postern und der großen, schweigenden und lesenden Mehrheit.



Nun es gibt noch andere Gesprächspartner als die des AB und schweigen nicht zwangsläufig. Wie die Quote tatsächlich ist oder mal sein wird, weißt keiner außer wir starten eine 100% Umfragen bei 4 Mio. Angler. 

@Aali-Barba
Die Frage war doch hoffentlich nciht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Also nochmals sorry Leute, aber ich lese seit Tagen immer wieder auf der bewußten Seite rum und sehe immer wieder nur eines, dass man dort mit einer Verdrehung arbeitet. 

Selektive Entnahme schreibt man sich auf die Fahne als verantwortlichen Umgang mit dem Fisch. Das stimmt. Aber das ganze nennt man dann C&R und wie der Begriff selber schon sagt, wird ja da nicht entnommen, nicht einmal selektiv, sondern gefangen und zurückgesetzt. Also nix mit Selektiver Entnahme sondern das Gegenteil dessen, nämlich keine Entnahme.

Das ist nicht richtig, das ist vewirrend für den Außenstehenden, das führt zu völlig falschen Schlüssen und am Ende sogar dazu, dass man selber verursacht, dass Nichtangler unter selektiver Entnahme C&R verstehen. Und damit wird man nicht durchkommen, bestenfalls schlafende Hunde wecken.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba
> Die Frage war doch hoffentlich nciht ernst gemeint, oder?


 
Die war nur die konsequente Weiterführung dessen, was Du bezüglich der Begriffe gefordert hattest, nämlich diese nicht so eng zu sehen


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, aber wenn´s Dir 1000 von 1004 sagen, solltest Du mal in Erwägung ziehen, Deine Scheibe vielleicht doch zu einer Kugel aufzublasen. :q
> 
> Wenn die Begrifflichkeit so irrelevant ist, wieso nennst Du es dann weiterhin C&R und nicht Fische an der Fresse durch einen Teich zerren, um daran Spaß zu haben?



#6 
@thomas
ich darf den gedanken weiterspinnen.... wer in pesona und in welcher funktion wird was wo versuchen zu erreichen. 
@chris...langsam drängt sich mir der verdacht auf, dass du wirklich daran glaubst, dass die C&Rler die mehrheit der angelnden darstellen. 
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> außer wir starten eine 100% Umfragen bei 4 Mio. Angler.


Oder zumindest eine repräsentative, ganz genau.

Ich behaupte ja nicht dass die Mehrheit der Angler dafür oder dagegen ist, sondern wehre mich nur dagegen, dass dies auf Grund der vorliegenden "Unterschriften" und der Zahl von Postern pro oder contra oder halb/halb eine Seite (egal welche, Befürworter oder Gegner) auf  Grund dessen für sich in Anspruch nimmt für die Angler oder zumindst deren Mehrheit zu sprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> @thomas
> ich darf den gedanken weiterspinnen.... wer in pesona und in welcher funktion wird was wo versuchen zu erreichen.


Da steht ja nicht dass versucht wird was zu erreichen, sondern dass etwas "realisiert" wird (fischreiche Unterwasserwelt, was ist eigentlich mit Pflanzen, Schnecken, Muscheln etc.?? Und der Klimaveränderung? Und Verschmutzung/Einleitungen? Also welche Faktoren sind entscheidend für eine fischreiche Unterwasserwelt?).


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher: @Chris: Was hälst Du davon, die Seite so zu gestalten dass obiges eindeutig herauskommt und man genau definiert weiss, was man unterschreibt? Nicht dass ich es bislang nicht verständen hätte, aber wenn wir so mehr Leute dafür gewinnen - sollts das doch wert sein?!?#6



Es steht doch eindeutig drin:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Catch & Release steht für:[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen 
- eine selektive Entnahme 
- flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten 
- sinnvolle Schonmaße 
- bessere Fischbestände
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder zumindest eine repräsentative, ganz genau.


 
#6 #6 #6 

Wenn man damit durchkommen sollte, werde ich unter Witze und sonstiges eine Petition einstellen, die besagt, dass alle Deutschen eine Kopfsteuer von 2 Euro monatlichen zahlen müssen, die ich dann dafür verwende, endlich mal meine Küche zu renovieren. habe ich dann dort 1000 Stimmen zusammen, lege ich es Angie vor zur Unterschrift. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Es steht doch eindeutig drin:
> Catch & Release steht für:
> - einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen
> - eine selektive Entnahme
> ...



Catch and release bedeutet aber übersetzt ganz klar:
Fangen und freilassen
Da kommt weder selektiv drin vor, noch Verantwortung, noch bessere Fischbestände etc..


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht doch eindeutig drin:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Catch & Release steht für:[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen
> - eine selektive Entnahme
> ...


 
Begreifst Du es eigentlich nicht? Das ist faaahaaaalsch! 

C&R ist gar keine Entnahme. Hast Du schonmal C&R-ler erlebt, die einen 40 Pfund Karpfen abschlagen, weil es fürs Gewässer evtl. besser wäre? Welchen Sinn macht im Zuge besserer Fischbestände der Erhalt von Fischen, die eh meist nur in der Zucht reproduzieren, weil sie ganz selten die Gewässerbedingungen haben, unter denen sie dann ablaichen? Welchen Sinn macht es bei Raubfischen im Sinne besserer Fischbestände, einen Riesenhecht zu erhalten?

Das besagt schon der Name selber. C&R bedeutet das gleiche wie alles abknüppeln, nur mit anderem Vorzeichen. Der eine nimmt immer mit, der andere nie. Zumindest den Namen, den man sich selber gibt, sollte man selber auch ernst nehmen, um selber ernst genommen zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Welchen Sinn macht es bei Raubfischen im Sinne besserer Fischbestände, einen Riesenhecht zu erhalten?



Da müsste man ja zuerst mal den Begriff "bessere Fischbestände" klären.

Ist das ein Bestand mit vielen großen Fischen zur Freude der Angler die gerne kapitale Fische fangen - oder ein Bestand mit ausgewogener Alterspyramide (damit zwangsläufig auch nicht so vielen "Kapitalen") mit der Chance zur Selbsterhaltung und zur Nutzung der Überschüsse??

Weil sich das ja irgendwie ein bisschen ausschliesst.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde in den hiesigen Boardregeln nichts von einer Verpflichtung, in Threads gemachte Aussagen belegen zu _müssen_...

Allerdings finde ich auch nichts darüber, was thematisch zu verstehen ist und was nicht...

Das erklärt aber allemal die Hartnäckigkeit der User, die sich auf's Fordern an eine Sache beschränken, der sie nichts abgewinnen können, zumindest nicht so lange, wie sie trotz eigener Untätigkeit nicht ihrem eigenen Gusto entspricht...

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Stil...???


Noch ein paar Worte an Dich, Thomas:

Da Du seit langer Zeit Zugang zu internen Foren hast und sowohl die Erstellung als auch die Darstellung der Initiative von Anbeginn mitverfolgen konntest, Dich eingebracht hast, wofür Dir alle dankbar sind, jedoch erkennen mußtest, daß es außer Deiner auch noch andere Meinungen gibt und gab, begleitet Deinen hiesigen Auftritt zumindest ansatzweise der Beigeschmack des leicht angesäuerten Nachkartens, denn es stehen Dir nach wie vor o.g. Zugangswege offen um weiterhin formend mitzuarbeiten...

Was hält Dich eigentlich davon ab? Denn die nötige Zeit dafür scheinst Du allemal zu Verfügung zu haben... 

Oder erhoffst Du dir insgeheim mehr Nachdruck für Deine Argumente schon dadurch, daß Du sie dem Licht der Öffentlichkeit preisgibst...???


Wenn ich die anderen Postings der Zwischenzeit lese, so merke ich, daß die gewählte Überschrift eine hervorragende Filterfunktion besitzt, da sie aufzeigt, wer sich nur an Überschriften orientiert und wer gerne weiterliest um zu verstehen...#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da müsste man ja zuerst mal den Begriff "bessere Fischbestände" klären.
> 
> Ist das ein Bestand mit vielen großen Fischen zur Freude der Angler oder ein Bestand mit ausgewogener Alterspyramide (damit zwangsaläufig auch nicht so vielen "Kapitalen") mit der Chance zur Selbsterhaltung??
> 
> Weil sich das ja irgendwie ein bisschen ausschliesst.


 
Ich glaube kaum, dass man sich von solchen "Nebensächlichkeiten" groß beeindruckt zeigt.


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hey Leute, ich verstehe Euch nicht!

@Thomas
Warum pocherst Du auf Deine Übersetzung? 
Steht dort irgendwo geschrieben "C&R bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt fangen und befreien, entlassen, freisetzen, zurücksetzen, entbinden ....etc, usw. und die Seite setzt sich für ein striktes C&R ein" ???

Hier noch ein Aufhänger für Euch: to release kann auch öffnen bedeuten!
ohhh? Vielleicht ist das doch eine geheime Filetierbande, die alle Fische fängt und aufschneidet!

Würde sich die Seite selktive Entnehme schimpfen, hätten die gleichen Leute immer noch die gleichen Einwände. Da brauchen wir uns doch nicht vormachen.


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@chris.... du möchtest gerne, dass c&R das bedeutet weils breitenwirksam ist... aber ich bin davon überzeugt dass es angler gibt und zwar grenzübergreifend die unter C&R nicht die selektive entnahme verstehen.... hier wird auf einer grossen angelseite werbung für eine kampagne genmacht, die durch nebulöse verschleierung auf unterschriftenfang geht.
falsche oder zumindest irreführende begrifflichkeit... kein programm.... keine zielsetzung
 voice


----------



## THD (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Aalso,
ich frage mich die ganze Zeit eigendlich nur eins:

Warum meldet sich der Initiator der Herr Mihan eigendlich nicht zu Wort.

Er könnte doch sich einiges klarstellen.

Er war doch, meines Wissens, bis vor einigen Wochren oder Monaten aktiv im AB.

Bitte dieses absolut wertungsfrei lassen, bin kein Insider und auch kein Freund oder Nichtfreund von Ihm.

THD


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> begleitet Deinen hiesigen Auftritt zumindest ansatzweise der Beigeschmack des leicht angesäuerten Nachkartens, denn es stehen Dir nach wie vor o.g. Zugangswege offen um weiterhin formend mitzuarbeiten...


Es steht Dir selbstverständlich frei das so zu sehen, ich ziehe mir den Schuh aber nicht an.



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Oder erhoffst Du dir insgeheim mehr Nachdruck für Deine Argumente schon dadurch, daß Du sie dem Licht der Öffentlichkeit preisgibst...???


Logo, warum sollte ich Argumente nicht öffentlich machen in einem Diskussionsforum, dafür ist es doch da??

Oder was will man grundsätzlich erreichen wenn man Argumente nicht veröffentlicht??

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.

Nur leider bringt ein Stil/Diskussion ohne Argumente in meinen Augen ja auch nix.

Zu meinen Fragen/Argumenten kam aber bislang von Dir kein Gegenargument, sondern so wie jetzt persönliche Unterstellungen oder Allgemeinplätze oder kryptisches.

Wäre mir persönlich lieber wenn da auch Argumente kämen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C schrieb:
			
		

> Warum pocherst Du auf Deine Übersetzung?
> Steht dort irgendwo geschrieben "C&R bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt fangen und befreien, entlassen, freisetzen, zurücksetzen, entbinden ....etc, usw. und die Seite setzt sich für ein striktes C&R ein" ???



Dann bitte ich um Erklärung wo in der Übersetzung Deiner Meinung nach die folgenden Begriffe vorkommen:

pflichtbewußter Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen 
selektive Entnahme 
flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten 
sinnvolle Schonmaße 
bessere Fischbestände


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ein möglicher Fall:

Tierschützer1 fällt über die Seite. 

Goiiil, die tun was für den Erhalt der Fische, coool. 

Tierschützer1 trifft Tierschützer2:

Goiiile Seite gefunden, die tun was für den Erhalt von Fischen. Da haben schon zig tausend Angler unterschrieben.

Komm, wir gehen ins Netz zum Unterschreiben.

Tierschützer2: Da steht aber C&R

Tierschützer1: Na und? Was issn das?

Tierschützer2: Das ist, Fische nur zum Spaß fangen, aus dem Wasser heben, fotografieren und wiegen als Trophäe und anschließend wieder rein schmeissen. 

Tierschützer1: Booaaah spinnen die? Das ist doch Tierquälerei!

Tierschützer2: Klar, komm wir rufen PETA an, die kümmern sich drum, zumal ja schon tausende von Angler so drauf sind. Steht ja da, die haben ja alle unterschrieben und wollen das auch alle dürfen.


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Aalso,
> ich frage mich die ganze Zeit eigendlich nur eins:
> 
> Warum meldet sich der Initiator der Herr Mihan eigendlich nicht zu Wort.
> ...



Vielleicht hat Marc wenig Lust an solchen Gesprächen?
Klarstellen kann man hier gar nichts, wie ich merke! In ich bin seit der ersten Idee dabei und durfte auch mitwirken, deshalb weiß ich schon, was das ganze zu bedeuten hat. Und wenn andere es besser wissen, was hinter der Idee steckt, finde ich das umso interessanter! 

@Thomas
Bleib Du weiterhin bei Deiner 1:1 Übersetzung. Alles andere lässt Du einfach zu!


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

lasst uns doch mal klartext reden und keine haarspalterei betreiben...ihr habt das thema oder den namen so gewählt weil es das ist was ihr wollt.... ihr verweichtlicht die definition, damit der selektiv entnehmende angler sich wiederfindet und unterschreibt, ihr spinnt ein schreckgespenst von gerichtlicher verfolgung um eine kritische auseinandersetzung mit den inhalten zu unterbinden...
das ist meine meinung zu der seite... die mit jedem wadenbeisserischem kommentar von eurer seite bestärkt wird.
voice


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"Vielleicht hat Marc wenig Lust an solchen Gesprächen?"

das erleichtert die umsetzung auf verbandsebene ungemein.....


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat Marc wenig Lust an solchen Gesprächen?
> Klarstellen kann man hier gar nichts, wie ich merke!


 
Das sind eigentlich eher Anzeichen dafür, dass man derart überzeugt von sich ist, dass man am Ende Widerspruch wie eine Majestätsbeleidigung empfindet. |rolleyes 

Aber sachlich:

Wieso hat jemand, der überzeugen möchte, keine Lust zu überzeugen? 

Wieso vermisst man den Willen, Klarstellungen zu akzeptieren, wenn man selber nicht gewillt ist, klarzustellen?

Und die brennende Frage: Wieso bewirbt man selektive Entnahme nicht mit selektiver Entnahme sondern mit C&R, wo das doch gar keine selektive Entnahme ist, sondern eher gar keine Entnahme?


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Weil Du selbst hier dafür keine Mehrheit hinbekommst, Thomas und daß für Dich kein Schuh daraus wird, sieht man an den Aktivitäten hier und eben nicht an der Basis...#h 


Ansonsten werden hier gerade mehr als tausend mündige Bürger von einer recht überschaubaren Anzahl Zweifler zu Volldeppen umgetauft, die ihre Stimme für undurchsichtige Machenschaften gegen das Wohl der Fische abgeben - Tendenz zunehmend, wohlgemerkt...

War es das wirklich, was Ihr erreichen wolltet, mal ehrlich...???


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns doch mal klartext reden und keine haarspalterei betreiben...ihr habt das thema oder den namen so gewählt weil es das ist was ihr wollt.... ihr verweichtlicht die definition, damit der selektiv entnehmende angler sich wiederfindet und unterschreibt, ihr spinnt ein schreckgespenst von gerichtlicher verfolgung um eine kritische auseinandersetzung mit den inhalten zu unterbinden...
> das ist meine meinung zu der seite... die mit jedem wadenbeisserischem kommentar von eurer seite bestärkt wird.
> voice


 
#6 #6 #6 |good: |good: |good: |schild-g |good: |good: |good: #6 #6 #6


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ein möglicher Fall:
> 
> Tierschützer1 fällt über die Seite.
> 
> ...




...ja und dann?
Willst Du mir erzählen, dass die "Tierschützer" deswegen jetzt bei mir anrufen und sagen: Also wir dulden alles: dass jeder Angler seinen Fisch fangen und töten darf, damit wir bald keine Fische mehr haben..., dass überzüchtete Forellen, die zum Spaß der Angler in Teiche geworfen werden, damit man sie wieder fangen kann... aber wir dulden nicht, dass sich die Initiative C&R nennt obwohl es für einen sinnvollen Umgang mit Fischen steht! Dein möglicher Fall ist äußerst Amühsant und wenn dieser Eintritt, rufe ich Dich an!


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> War es das wirklich, was Ihr erreichen wolltet, mal ehrlich...???


 
Wenn Euch wirklich nur daran gelegen sein sollte, würde ich mir mal überlegen, ob der Name, auf dem Ihr beharrt, den Preis wert ist. Denn Ihr setzt es doch aufs Spiel und nicht diejenigen, die Euch darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Dein möglicher Fall ist äußerst Amühsant und wenn dieser Eintritt, rufe ich Dich an!


 
Wenn Du Telefongeld sparen möchtest, versuch mal folgendes:

Geh mal auf irgendein anderes Forum. Irgendeines. Einzige Bedingung: Die Leute dort dürfen nix mit Angeln zu tun haben. 

Da erklärst Du mal was C&R ist. Und dann frag mal, was die davon halten. Und dann, wie gesagt, schön die Reihenfolge einhalten, erklärst Du ihnen, was die Kampagne will. Und dann sieh mal, was Du dann erreichst. 

Dann geh auf ein anderes Board, wieder eines, wo die Leute nix mit Angeln zu tun haben, lass die Erklärung bezüglich C&R weg und erklär denen, was Ihr vorhabt. 

Gib Dir einfach die Antwort selber. Ich habs oft genug versucht.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Du machst mir Sorgen, Aali-Barba und deshalb der nochmalige Hinweis darauf, daß wir, sobald ein ernstzunehmender Grund dafür besteht, den Titel der Seite zumindest überdenken werden, versprochen...

Puls, Blutdruck und weitere Vitalfunktionen im grünen Bereich bei Dir...???


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Euch wirklich nur daran gelegen sein sollte, würde ich mir mal überlegen, ob der Name, auf dem Ihr beharrt, den Preis wert ist. Denn Ihr setzt es doch aufs Spiel und nicht diejenigen, die Euch darauf hinweisen.



Das ist doch nur Deine Meinung. Und die hast Du gerade erst seit einer Woche! Wieso sollte jetzt Deine Meinung genügen, um eine Änderung zu schaffen?


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"dass sich die Initiative C&R nennt obwohl es für einen sinnvollen Umgang mit Fischen steht!" .... ein meiner meinung nach.... oder ein unserer neuen definition nach ... hätte diesem satz gut getan...
diese diskussion hier hat auf jeden fall schonmal bewirkt, dass die anzahl derjenigen, die sich jubelnd über ihre soeben geleistete unterschrift hier verewigen seit ca. 200 postings sagen wir mal überschaubar ist.
voice


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst mir Sorgen, Aali-Barba und deshalb der nochmalige Hinweis darauf, daß wir, sobald ein ernstzunehmender Grund dafür besteht, den Titel der Seite zumindest überdenken werden, versprochen...
> 
> Puls, Blutdruck und weitere Vitalfunktionen im grünen Bereich bei Dir...???


 
Kann nicht klagen, danke. 

Wobei ich doch immer wieder ein wenig Bauchweh bekomme, wenn andere in meinem Namen was sagen, die ich gar nicht dazu beauftragt habe und die eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil dessen tun, was ich selber für angemessen halten würde. 

Ach ja und Kopfweh bekomm ich auch ein wenig, wenn ich immer mit Leuten diskutiere, die sich dem Tonfall nach für Gottes Geschenk an die Menscheit halten, aber das hatte ich ja schon erwähnt, gell. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nur um eines mal klarzustellen:
Ich finde es sehr wichtig dass sich Leute engagieren, dass man sich Ziele setzt, dass etwas getan wird - von wem und wie auch immer - und begrüße es ausdrücklich wenn Aktionen gestartet werden - von wem und wie auch immer und dass ich in keinster Weise persönlich etwas gegen die hier handelnden und schreibenden Personen habe, egal ob ich sie persönlich oder nur durch das Forum kenne (und ob Befürworter oder Gegner der Aktion).

Allerdings nehme ich mir sehr wohl mein Recht auf meine eigene Meinung raus und auch das Recht diese zu vertreten.

Und da habe ich bei dieser Aktion eben meine Zweifel in wieweit diese Aktion zielführend sein kann. 

Diese Zweifel habe ich versucht argumentativ zu belegen - das soll und sollte ein keinster Weise ein irgendwie gearterer persönlicher Angriff auf hier handelnde Personen sein - mir geht es da um die Sache.

Meine "Zweifel" hier nochmal grob zusammen gefasst (darüber diskutiere ich weiter gerne, aus "persönlichem" werde ich mich zukünftig raushalten):

1.: Ich halte den Punkt c+r für zu kuz gegriffen und das als "Titel" für missverständlich
2.: Man weiss nicht für was man letztlich die Unterschrift leistet, weiss nicht wer da bei der Aktion welche Aufgaben wahrnehmen und umsetzen will und in welcher Weise.
3.: Ist es letztlich Aufgabe der Verbände sich um die Interessen der Angler zu kümmern - da stellt sich einfach die Frage ob eine weitere "Zersplitterung" durch solche Aktionen (wir haben ja schon 2 Verbände!) mehr bringen kann als der Versuch in Vereinen und damit über die Verbände etwas zu erreichen.
4.: Setzt man sich mit einer solchen missverständlichen Formulierung des Namens und der "weich" definierten" Ziele Angriffen von Schützern aus
5.: Ist es Deutschland eben leider so das dies ein politisches Thema ist, das vom Gesetzgeber (in den Ländern mit Fischereirecht, im Bund mit dem Tierschutzgesetz) geregelt wird und man da in Deutschland nur etwas durch Lobbyarbeit erreichen kann (leider!).
6.: Solange man sich um einzelne Punkte streitet statt darüber dass Angeln als solches ein "vernünftiger Grund" ist und zu unser Tradition und Kultur gehört (da gäbe es ja ausser c+r auch z. B. noch Setzkescher, lebender Köfi, Boiliefütterverbot, Nachtangelverbot etc..) wird man meiner Ansicht nach eben nichts erreichen können...........


7.:
Habe ich keine Lust mehr meine ganzen Argumente hier im Thread zusammen zu suchen, würde mich aber über eine argumentative Diskussion weiterhin freuen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Thomas: Mach bitte an passender Stelle eine Umfrage auf, in der die Frage gestellt wird "Was versteht ihr unter C&R". Als Antwortmöglichkeit bitte:
1. Alle Fische releasen
2. selektiv entnehmen

Das Ding bitte sofort schließen (darum du und nicht ich), eventuell oben irgendwo festtackern (wie Boardferkelwahl) damits nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet.

Dass ich gegen das releasen ALLER gefangenen Fische bin hatte ich ja schonmal gesagt - dafür würde ich mich auch nie aussprechen. Wenn jetzt die Mehrheit der Angler das so sieht, das die 2 Buchstaben und dem "&" das implementieren würde ich meine Stimme auf der Seite zurückziehn.
Das wird aber nicht eintreten, davon bin ich überzeugt 

@Chris: Die Antwort das der Herr "keine Lust auf solche Diskussionen hat" ist sicherlich kontraproduktiv und nicht in eurem, unserem Interesse! Weiss er überhaupt von dieser Diskussion???

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch nur Deine Meinung. Und die hast Du gerade erst seit einer Woche! Wieso sollte jetzt Deine Meinung genügen, um eine Änderung zu schaffen?


 
Erstens wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern ich vor zwei Wochen eine andere Meinung gehabt haben sollte. 

Zweitens wüsste ich nicht, was Dich davon abhält zu überzeugen, wenn Du überzeugen möchtest. 

Drittens bin ich meies Wissens nicht der einzige, der diese Meinung vertritt.

Viertens wäre es sachdienlicher, auch sachbezogen zu argumentieren, aber bezüglich dieser Kernkompetenz hatte ja schon voice den klärenden Beitrag gebracht. 

Fünftens kannst Du gerne mein Benutzerprofil sichten, ich habe schon vor langer Zeit genau diese Befürchtung geäußert, nämlich dass C&R der gesamtheit der Angler irgendwann sauer aufstoßen dürfte, dazu fehlt eigentlich bisher nur die richtige (oder eben falsche) Regierung, die sich gerne mit solchen Themen schmückt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch nur Deine Meinung.


 
Sagst Du das dem zehntausendsten, der Dir das dann sagt, auch? Ich befürchte ja.


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns doch mal klartext reden und keine haarspalterei betreiben...ihr habt das thema oder den namen so gewählt weil es das ist was ihr wollt....
> voice



diese intention habe ich auch dahinter gesehen-ist ja auch nicht schwer und da die seite auch nichts wirklich klärendes sagt, habe ich meine stimme nicht hergegeben. aber evtl. entwickelt sich ja noch etwas daraus, was ich auch unterschreiben könnte.


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Sagst Du das dem zehntausendsten, der Dir das dann sagt, auch? Ich befürchte ja.



Bis jetzt stehen die Tausend auf der anderen Seite!
Die meisten hatten bis jetzt nur positives zu berichten, einige hatten auch Konstruktive Änderungsvorschläge, dann gibt es noch 2-3 Nörgler, die gar nichts gut finden. Ich überlege noch, was ich dem zehntausendsten Nörgler segen werde! |kopfkrat


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris: Die Antwort das der Herr "keine Lust auf solche Diskussionen hat" ist sicherlich kontraproduktiv und nicht in eurem, unserem Interesse! Weiss er überhaupt von dieser Diskussion???



Ich weiß nicht, ob Marc keine Lust, Zeit oder sonst was hat. Vielleicht weißt er auch nichts von! Das war nur eine mögliche Antwort von mir. Die Antwort ist nicht von ihm!
Aber ich könnte verstehen, wenn er keine Lust zu hätte, denn meine schwindet auch immer mehr. Es sind ja keine User, die ehrlich aufgeklärt werden wollen, sondern welche, die ständig nach etwas suchen, um dagegen zu sein.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Thomas

Danke für Worte der Klarheit, denn Deine Argumente sind in sich schlüssig...

Da ein Internetauftritt immer eine dynamische Geschichte sein sollte, der binnen weniger Stunden sehr flexibel auf sich ändernde Rahmenbedingungen reagieren kann, werden auch im konkreten Fall themenbezogen Änderungen und Erweiterungen einer Prüfung und evtl. Änderung unterzogen, wofür es derzeit aus Sicht der Betreiber jedoch noch keine Gründe gibt...

Macht Euch mal Screenshots der einzelnen Abteilungen der Seite und vergleicht im wöchentlichen oder zweiwöchentlichen Turnus, was sich getan hat oder eben nicht...

Mehr läßt der momentane Stand der Dinge nicht zu, denn konzeptionell einen solchen Auftritt trotz erheblichem und erhofft positivem, bisherigen Zuspruch von heute auf morgen komplett umzustrukturieren, käme dem vielzitierten Ausschütten des Kindes mit dem Bade gleich...

Man darf also weiterhin gespannt sein...#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Darf ich mal schlicht und ergreifend fragen, ob Du mich zu den Nörglern zählst. 

Ich schreibe mir seit ungefär 287 Beiträgen die Finger wund, weil ich Bedenken habe, die hier auch eine ganze Menge anderer Leute teilen und habe die ersten 100 Beiträge danach damit verbracht, mir Frühlings überhebliche Anmache durchzulesen und den Rest der Zeit lese ich nun mehrere Anmachen, die mir erklären wollen, dass ich das sooooo nicht sehen darf. 

Was ich allerdings genau wie auf der Seite selber vermisse, ist Einsicht und Transparenz. 

Warum unterstellt man denen, die sachliche und produktive und damit hilfreiche Kritik üben, niedere Motive, wie nun zum Beispiel an Thomas gerade gerichtet?

Als Außenstehender fällt mir persönlich anhand des Gelesenen folgendes auf:

Wie es scheint, wurdet Ihr wohl schon im Vorfeld genau vor dem gewarnt, was nun als Gegenrede kommt. Wenn die einzige Lehre, die Ihr daraus zieht die ist, keine daraus ziehen zu wollen, dann trägt das für mich leider Tendenzen von einer Entrücktheit von der Realität. 

Meint Ihr eigentlich, den Kritikern wäre nicht an vernünftigen Beständen, Hege etc gelegen? Das einzige, was dann kommt, ist: "Ja dann unterschreib doch." 

Nee, werd ich nicht. Und werden auch ein Haufen anderer nicht. Und zwar weil nach wie vor C&R nicht selektive Entnahme ist, auch wenn Ihr die roten Schuhe ganz fest aneinander klackt, Augen und Ohren zumacht und Euch dreimal im Kreis dreht. So kommt Ihr nicht zum Zauberer von Oz und was anderes erklärt man Euch hier eigentlich gar nicht aus Sicht der Nichtabgehobenen. sondern als Basis.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

S.o....#h


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo 
da muß ich wohl was klar stellen in Bezug auf die Niederlanden. 



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der hecht dort eine ganzjährige Schonzeit hat , warum liest man dann in der "Fachpresse" immer wieder vom tollen Hechtangeln in den Polder usw ... ?
> 
> bzw. warum ist das Angeln auf hecht überhaupt noch erlaubt wenn er doch ganzjährig geschont ist ?


 
ist ja nicht überall so!!!! sonder in den Gewässern wo der Bestand nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Steht aber auch da das es nicht überall so ist.



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @siff-cop....sorry aber ein entnahmeverbot oder eine ganzjährige schonzeit stellt für mich keinen unterschied dar....


 
würdest du denn auch den letzten Hecht oder sonstigen Fisch fangen auf die gefahr hin das es ihn dann da nicht mehr gibt???!!!!!
Und das die Jungens von C&R das nicht richtig übernommen haben da kann ich ja nichts dafür da hätte man sich viehleicht ein wenig besser informieren sollten..........



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt für mich nach einem "gesetzlich dynamischen Bestandsmanagement".#6
> -Und ich muss sagen, dass ich dem nichts Negatives abgewinnen kann. Wenn eine Fischart in ihrer Erhaltung gefährdet ist, muss man sie halt zurücksetzen. Dafür kann man sie 3 Jahre später dann aber auch wieder fangen.
> Und sobald der Bestand ok ist, darf man wieder Fische entnehmen.
> 
> Ich finde diese Lösung eigentlich absolut ok...


 
genau so siehts halt aus!!!!#6 



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @kochtoppangler.... das ist eine gute frage.... das weiss ich auch nicht... bedeutet eine ganzjährige schonzeit, dass ich nicht gezielt auf diesen fisch angeln darf???... müsste es doch eigendlich.....


 
jup das heißt es ja auch, hattet ihr denn noch nie nen Beifang beim Barsch oder zander angeln????


			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @carp4fun... wie wäre es, wenn der karpfen 3 jahre schonzeit vom gesetz her hätte???
> voice


 
ja und was währe dann?
wenn es sinnvoll ist und der Bestand sich da durch erholen würde!!
Warum nicht.......




			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung dazu: ist ein Fisch gesetzlich geschont, darf ich dort auch keinen Köder hinwerfen. Ausrufezeichen.


 
tja das könnte man so sehen aber so wirds ja auch in D. nicht gehandhabt oder doch? Ist es nicht so das z.B. der Lachs in D. ganzjährig geschont ist?
Warum wird dann in den jeweiligen Flüssen nicht das Angeln mit Kunstködern verboten?
Gezieltes angeln ist auf denn Hecht in der gesetzlich schon Periode ja auch nicht gestattet. Man darf in Holland sogar zwischen dem 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai nicht mit Kunstködern angeln egal wo und ob man nicht auf Hecht oder Zander aus ist



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist halt nur ein möglicher Ansatz, nicht die endgltige Wahrheit.... dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu...genauso wie, dass jeder der angeln will in einem verein sein muss...auch das ist eine lösung
> voice


 
ja so würde ich es auch sehen. 
und das mit der Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein gibts so z.B. in Holland, mann bekommt den Schein um unbergrenzt(d.h.: mit allen Ködern) zu angeln nur wenn man im Verrein eintritt. Es gibt zwar noch einen weiteren Schein da darf man aber dann nur mit : Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Käse, Getreide und Samen; Würmer und Krabben; Insekten, Insektenlarven (z.B. Maden) und deren Imitationen, insofern sie nicht größer sind als 2,5cm
angeln.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Was Holland angeht: Ich empfehle mal einfach die Probe aufs Exempel. Kauf Dir mal Hühnchen, Schweinefleisch oder Rind in Holland und vergleiche es alleine von der Qualität her. Man riecht es förmlich, was da alles rein gespritzt wurde.


 
ach und da ist die Deutsche Fleischindustrie besser????hah:q ahahaha:q also wirklich.... wohl lange keine Tagesschau gesehen hahahaha buntes Fleisch , Tonnen weise hahahaha 


Ich möchte auch nicht sagen das alles besser ist in den Niederlanden, aber es gibt doch einiges, wo man mal nachdenken könnte.


Für mich hört sich das als Holländer irgenwie so typisch deutsch an:
So is et schon immer jewesen und et is immer alles jot je jange!
Also warum mal versuchen etwas zu verädern.




.....so und jetzt hab ich auch den Rest gelesen und bin echt erstaunt das Erwachsenen Leute sich hier an einem Namen aufziehen können.
Was ändert der Name denn bitte wenn genau das gleiche dahinter steht?

PS:

"Ändert euren Namen, sagst du
Ändere deinen
Nur weil du alles besser weißt
Fang ich nicht an zu schleimen
Nichts würde sich ändern
Nicht in Tagen, nicht in Jahren
Die Wahrheit ist in Dir
Und nicht in deinem Namen"


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@angel-andy.... die idee mit der umfrage finde ich gut und würde sie unterstützen. man sollte nur vedenken, dass es in der umsetzung einer initiative nicht darum geht was die insider denken sondern wie es in der öffentlichkeit gesehen wird. und da ist meiner meinung nach C&R klar definiert. zeitgleich sollte man auf mehreren angelseiten die gleiche umfrage starten. aber dennoch finde ich es eine gute idee es hier zu tun.
ach nochwas, bist du sicher, dass du deine stimme zurückziehen kannst??? ist ne technische frage, ich weiss es nicht.
voice


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@siff-cop... "würdest du denn auch den letzten Hecht oder sonstigen Fisch fangen auf die gefahr hin das es ihn dann da nicht mehr gibt???!!!!!
Und das die Jungens von C&R das nicht richtig übernommen haben da kann ich ja nichts dafür da hätte man sich viehleicht ein wenig besser informieren sollten.........."

1. nein das würde ich nicht genausowenig wie ich ihn fangen würde um ihn zu fotografieren....
2. da hast du mich falsch vertanden...ich mache dich persönlich nicht dafür verantwortlich, wenn andere etwas nicht verstehen...
voice


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Und das die Jungens von C&R das nicht richtig übernommen haben da kann ich ja nichts dafür da hätte man sich viehleicht ein wenig besser informieren sollten..........



Was meinst Du? Was ist nicht richtig übernommen worden?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ach Voice.... "In der Öffentlichkeit gibt es eine gefestigte Meinung zu C&R" - ich würde mal sagen (ohne es belegen zu können, genau wie du) dass viele Nichtangler garnicht wissen das Angler nicht jeden Fisch verwerten. Wenn man ihnen jetzt C&R erklärt, wäre alles in Butter. Meinetwegen selektive Entnahme, hört sich auch besser an und ist kein Denglish - find den Unterschied aber nicht so schlimm...

Die Stimme zurückziehen - vielleicht nicht, jedoch kann ich meine Unterstützung verweigern sollte es um das "Recht zur Selbstdarstellung mit großen Fischen ohne Rücksichtnahme auf den Tierschutz" gehn - wirds aber nich:q ! Warum ich mir da so sicher bin? Ich spinn jetzt auch mal rum: Wenn sie das wöllten könnt ich auch als "Maulwurf" drinbleiben und gezielt dazwischenschießen, notfalls anonym...
--- Spinnerei aus ---

@Siff-Cop: Good Posting!#6


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@siff-cop....".....so und jetzt hab ich auch den Rest gelesen und bin echt erstaunt das Erwachsenen Leute sich hier an einem Namen aufziehen können.
Was ändert der Name denn bitte wenn genau das gleiche dahinter steht?

PS:

"Ändert euren Namen, sagst du
Ändere deinen
Nur weil du alles besser weißt
Fang ich nicht an zu schleimen
Nichts würde sich ändern
Nicht in Tagen, nicht in Jahren
Die Wahrheit ist in Dir
Und nicht in deinem Namen""

ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der name aus versehen oder aus mangelnder recherche so gewählt wurde.... sondern die intension klar beschreibt. und natürlich sich prima googlen lässt.
voice


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> sondern die intension klar beschreibt. und natürlich sich prima googlen lässt.



Der Begriff wurde gewählt, weil er in ganz Europa bekannt ist. Auch in Deutschland. Jeder weiß sofort, dass um das Zurücksetzten von Fischen geht (wann, wieso, welche Fische und warum) wird nach und nach erklärt.


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

genau das mein ich chris...)
voice


----------



## Ralf ems (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

trage mich nicht ein .....  kurz und schmerzlos  >  nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Schlächter selber ..........

denn für mich ist es absolut normal, nur auf F.arten zu gehn, welche ich auch
verzehre.......... alles andere kommt zurück ....  wenn noch lebensfähig (das
wurde hier überhaubt nicht angesprochen, oder gibt's mittlerweile eine Hakenlose Fangmethode ) 

@ siff cop   >>  Du hast recht, denn ich fische auch zu 50% in NL und bin ganz Deiner Meinung und sehe das genauso 

Ralf ems


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff wurde gewählt, weil er in ganz Europa bekannt ist. Auch in Deutschland. Jeder weiß sofort, dass um das Zurücksetzten von Fischen geht (wann, wieso, welche Fische und warum) wird nach und nach erklärt.


 
und zum Schluss darf man den Hecht angeln aber nicht mehr entnehmen ... und dafür habe ich eben meine Unterschrift nicht hergegeben #d 

übrigens: jemand der ein Handlungsziel vor seiner Zustimmung sehen möchte und nicht nachher ist kein Nörgler sondern handelt einfach nur verantwortungsbewußt und wohl überlegt!

@chris.C.   Warum hast Du seit Xhundert postings immer noch nicht auf meine Fragen geantwortet?  #c  Das macht mir schon Bedenken ...


----------



## Achim 1961 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> und zum Schluss darf man den Hecht angeln aber nicht mehr entnehmen ... und dafür habe ich eben meine Unterschrift nicht hergegeben #d
> 
> übrigens: jemand der ein Handlungsziel vor seiner Zustimmung sehen möchte und nicht nachher ist kein Nörgler sondern handelt einfach nur verantwortungsbewußt und wohl überlegt!
> 
> @chris.C. Warum hast Du seit Xhundert postings immer noch nicht auf meine Fragen geantwortet? #c Das macht mir schon Bedenken ...


 
Das wäre dann zu 100 % wie in Holland und ich müsste auf mein leckeres Hechtfilet verzichten. Nö, das mache ich nicht |gr:


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ein kurzes Hallo @all,

Nachdem ich hier seit gestern Abend nicht mehr gelesen habe und mich dann eben in "freudiger Erwartung" eingeloggt habe, muss ich ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich ein wenig von dem Wandel der Diskussion enttäuscht bin. 
Ich habe die letzten Seiten mangels Zeit zwar nur überflogen, aber nahezu jedes Posting der Gegenseite bezog sich schlichtweg hauptsächlich auf die Namensgebung dieser Initiative...
Einige sind anscheinend dermaßen stolz auf ihr Fremdsprachenbegabung, dass sie gleich zehn mal hintereinander posten müssen, dass sie wissen, was "C&R" wörtlich übersetzt in unsere Sprache bedeutet...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jungs#6 #6 #6 
Dass eine bloße wörtliche Übersetzung für die Definition und Bedeutung der meisten Begriffe gar nicht ausreichend ist, blieb wohl in der Hektik der Auseinandersetzung unbeachtet...|kopfkrat  Wen`s trotzdem interessiert:
Dr. Robert Arlinghaus hatte sich vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Thread mal die Mühe gemacht, verschiedene Formen des C&R darzustellen...
-Gerade Aali-Barba sollte sie mittlerweile schon auswendig kennen!:m 

Zwar finde ich auch, dass der Name durchaus besser gewählt sein könnte, aber wenn`s denn wirklich um fast nix anderes mehr geht, kann man sich das Ganze doch auch einfach mal sparen, oder nicht.|kopfkrat  -Vielleicht war`s aber auch nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass keine passenden Argumente mehr gefunden wurden???#c 

Vielleicht schau ich später nochmal rein, in der leisen Hoffnung mich dieser Diskussion dann wieder anschließen zu wollen. Viel Spaß bis dahin...

Sascha


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @chris.C.   Warum hast Du seit Xhundert postings immer noch nicht auf meine Fragen geantwortet?  #c  Das macht mir schon Bedenken ...



Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 500 Postings im Kopf... Welche Fragen meinst Du denn?


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zwar finde ich auch, dass der Name durchaus besser gewählt sein könnte, aber wenn`s denn wirklich um fast nix anderes mehr geht, kann man sich das Ganze doch auch einfach mal sparen, oder nicht.|kopfkrat -Vielleicht war`s aber auch nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass keine passenden Argumente mehr gefunden wurden???#c


 
Hi Sascha #h ,schade, dass zumindest meine Fragen dazu nicht verstanden werden! Mir geht es seit Xhunderten Postings nicht darum, dass der Begriff falsch verwendet wurde, sondern vielleicht auch darum, dass er ganz bewußt so verwendet wird! 

Also um die Diskussion für dich interessanter zu machen, lass uns Handlungsziele finden! Konkrete Ziele, die ich unterschreiben kann oder bewußt ablehnen! Kein diffuses Herumreden z.B. von "Flexibilität"; lass uns das in ein konkretes Handlungsziel vereinbaren: Wie soll die Flexibilität aussehen!
Vorschlag eines *"Handlungszieles"* zur Flexibilität:
*"Ein Gesetz ist vorhanden, das dem Angler ermöglicht, selbst in der Situation frei zu entscheiden, ob er den Raubfisch zurücksetzen wird oder töten."*

Lass und doch mal Handlungsziele, unabhängig von dem Begriff C&R finden! #h 


PS:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Initiatoren der Aktion, wenn sie politisch etwas erreichen wollen, sich der Notwendigkeit Handlungsziele vorab zu formulieren sowie der Art, sie zu formulieren, im Klaren sind! #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Chris C.
@Carp4Fun
@all

*Laßt uns doch mal konkret Handlungsziele formulieren* #h


Könnten die Aktionsbefürworter dieses Ziel befürworten?

*"Ein Gesetz ist vorhanden, das dem Angler ermöglicht, selbst in der Situation frei zu entscheiden, ob er den Raubfisch zurücksetzen wird oder töten."*


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@carpfun...erstmal hallo robin..
du solltest dir doch mal die mühe machen, die beiträge genauer zu lesen... es geht hier nicht darum wer besser englisch übersetzen kann sondern darum, dass ein ziel, dass verfolgt werden soll, solange verschleiert wird bis eine möglichst grosse schaar abnicken kann... ich versuchs mal mit einem vergleich... das anliegen der kirche bei der christianisierung von südamerika war das, den heiden den glauben zu bringen und ihnen das himmelreich zu öffnen... sie hatten auch gold... naja na und ... das anliegen der kirche bei der christianisierung von südamerika war...usw....
je mehr man die ziele dieser seite hinterfragt und die vorgehensweise beleuchtet desto klarer wird die eigendliche intension....(für mich).... wir wollen c&r... nur wie kommen wir an stimmen..... 
der absolute starsatz des heutigen tages war : auf die frage warum der betreiber der seite sich nicht hier äussert....vielleicht hat er keine lust stellung zu nehmen.... dieser satz wird immer einen platz in meiner persönlichen hitparade haben....
mich würde auchmal die meinung die begründung derjenigen interessieren, die sich eingetragen haben und diesen trööt dann lesen.
voice


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Initiatoren der Aktion, wenn sie politisch etwas erreichen wollen, sich der Notwendigkeit Handlungsziele vorab zu formulieren sowie der Art, sie zu formulieren, im Klaren sind! #h



Davon gehen wir mal aus! #6

Toni, 
ein Ziel, welches ich schon mehrmals genannt habe ist AUFKLÄRUNG!
Nicht die von Mann & Frau, sondern über:
Auswirkungen von Anglern
Schonendere Angelmethoden
Gefährderte Fischarten
Sinn und Zweck von C&R
Gibt es bessere Wege als die Deutschen/ Blick über den Tellerrand

Das ist ein klares Ziel, mit klaren Lösungen! Zu finden unter "Artikel"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> "Ein Gesetz ist vorhanden, das dem Angler ermöglicht, selbst in der Situation frei zu entscheiden, ob er den Raubfisch zurücksetzen wird oder töten."


Solls jetzt nur noch um Raubfisch gehen (Ist ne Verständnisfrage, weil dann hätt sich in meinen Augen das Thema eh schon erledigt)??


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Davon gehen wir mal aus! #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@chris.... ich kommentier das mal nicht...
"*Wir von Catch & Release möchten durch unsere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an beiden Punkten eine Veränderung schaffen*, die dem Tier, dem Gewässer, der Natur und dem begeisterten Angler zu Gute kommt! 

Catch & Release steht für:

- einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen 
- eine selektive Entnahme 
- flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten 
- sinnvolle Schonmaße 
- bessere Fischbestände

*Mit Ihrer Unterstützung werden wir gemeinsam die notwendigen Grundlagen für eine fischreiche Unterwasserwelt realisieren*. Zum Wohle der Gewässer und natürlich zum Wohle unserer Kinder, die ein angeborenes Recht auf eine ökologisch funktionierende Natur haben, denn Wasser ist Leben...


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> der absolute starsatz des heutigen tages war : auf die frage warum der betreiber der seite sich nicht hier äussert....vielleicht hat er keine lust stellung zu nehmen.... dieser satz wird immer einen platz in meiner persönlichen hitparade haben....



Bis Du zwischendurch eingeschlafen, hast Du paar Beiträge verpasst, hast Du evtl. einige Seiten weggelassen?
1. Ich äußere mich doch dazu!!! Oder sollen sich jetzt alle Betreiber der Reihe nach dazu äußern, geht es Dir dann besser?
2. Das war meine Behauptung ohne mit Marc gesprochen zu haben. Hab ich übrigens irgendwo erklärt, als Du geschlafen hast!#q


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

also ich habe mir diesen thraed eben noch mal durchgelesen und ich frage mich warum ich mich hier eingetragen habe#q#q#q denn nach meiner meinung gehen mir hier die meinungen zusehr auseinander#d#d wenn mir die fischkes die ich fange zu klein sind setze ich sie wieder rein und wenn sie mir zu gross sind auch und wenn ich dass richtige mass fange neme ich ihn mit! es sei denn der fisch ist grade in der leichzeit dann lasse ich ihn eh wieder frei
das ist für mich auch eine art von C&R punkt aus!


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist KEIN Ziel, sondern ein allgemein formulierter Wusch



AUFKLÄRUNG ist also kein Ziel sondern ein allgemein formulierter Wunsch!
A ha! Also in meinen Augen ist das ein Ziel, sogar eins, das wir verfolgen. 



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> (z.B. was sind denn "Schonendere Angelmethoden" ???)


Lese Dir doch die Artikel durch, dann kannst Du Dir die Frage selbst beantworten!


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

lieber chris... ich glaube, dass ich diesen trööt intensiver lese als du deine eigene seite....
sorry ...ich wusste bisher nicht, dass es mehrere verantwortliche für diese seite gibt.... soll ich das so verstehen, dass deine meinung, die du hier kund tust, die eines verantwortlichen der seite ist.... wenn dem so ist gehts mir prima.... mit der bemerkung über den starsatz habe ich nur meine freude beim lessen dessen bekundet... auf den inhalt bin ich deshalb nicht eingegangen, da ich bisher nicht wusste, dass es ein offizielles statement des betreibers ist. aber ich kann das, da ich dies ja nun weiss gerne nachholen.
voice


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Solls jetzt nur noch um Raubfisch gehen (Ist ne Verständnisfrage, weil dann hätt sich in meinen Augen das Thema eh schon erledigt)??


 
Nein, nicht nur Raubfische .. war nur ein Vorschlag eines konkreten Handlungsziels ...

wäre froh, wenn nun einige formuliert werden würden #h ...

sehr bedenklich aber nur, dass sich die CR Befürworter nicht daran beteiligen wollen ... ignorieren was nur geht, nur keine Aussage machen, immer schön schwammig bleiben ..


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> AUFKLÄRUNG ist also kein Ziel sondern ein allgemein formulierter Wunsch!
> A ha! Also in meinen Augen ist das ein Ziel, sogar eins, das wir verfolgen.
> 
> 
> Lese Dir doch die Artikel durch, dann kannst Du Dir die Frage selbst beantworten!


 
Nein: Aufklärung ist doch kein Handlungziel !!! Das ist einfach zu allgemein:
Über was soll denn aufgeklärt werden? Junge, bitte verstehe doch, das genau das ist, was mir fehlt!

Formuliere das konkrete Ziel: Zielzeitpunkt, Zielinhalt, wie kann es evaluiert werden !


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Chris C.
@Carp4Fun
@all

Ich wiederhole mich, dies aber gerne:

*Laßt uns doch mal konkret Handlungsziele formulieren* #h


Könnten die Aktionsbefürworter dieses Ziel befürworten?

*"Ein Gesetz ist vorhanden, das dem Angler ermöglicht, selbst in der Situation frei zu entscheiden, ob er den Fisch zurücksetzen wird oder entnehmen."*

*Chris, wie stehst du denn dazu? Unterschreibst du das oder nicht?*


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@barbenflüsterer... das thema ob man seine abgegebene stimme zurück ziehen kann oder nicht wurde hier schon angesprochen. ist aber seitens der betreiber noch nicht beantwortet worden....
voice


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @barbenflüsterer... das thema ob man seine abgegebene stimme zurück ziehen kann oder nicht wurde hier schon angesprochen. ist aber seitens der betreiber noch nicht beantwortet worden....
> voice





wenn ja dann möchte ich das hirmit tuhen.


----------



## voice (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@toni....
ich hätte ja garnichts dagegen, wenn ein ziel, dass verfolgt wird offen dargelegt wird...
also zum beispiel:
ich will C&R erlaubt sehen weil ich gerne angle des angeln willens den drill genieße aber den fisch nicht verwerten möchte. dies ist im rahmen der momentanen gestzgebung nicht möglich. lasst uns eine initiative gründen und gleichgesinnte um uns sammeln. wenn wir genug haben werden wir den und den schritt unternehmen um unser ziel zu verwirklichen.
das wäre ein offenes visier und jeder der diesem gedanken nahe steht kann sich eintragen.... aber hier von grösserer freiheit für alle angler zu sprechen und dann zu sagen wir wollen  unsrere art von c&r und jeder der das anders definiert hat unrecht ist seelenfängerei.
voice


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@All
Etwas allgemeines zu dieser Seite:

Keiner soll blind etwas unterschreiben! Befürworter und Unterstützer werden um Ihre Stimme gebeten, das natürlich unter den Bedingungen, dass sie die eigene Meinung in der Seite wieder finden. Wem es zu allegemein ist oder die genauen Ziele fehlen, soll die ganze Sache verfolgen, denn es wird sich weiterentwickeln. Ziele werden sicherlich dort dargestellt, nicht in Foren, sonst hätten wir uns die Seite sparen können.  Ich hoffe, jeder der dort seine Stimme abgibt, liest sich zu erst die Erklärungsseite, dann die Berichte und wenn er der Meinung ist, dass das genau das ist, was er schon immer dachte, dann wäre es schön sein Stimme zu empfangen. 
Seelenfängerei ist was anderes, Voice!

Die Seite ist nicht gewerblich! Wird es auch nicht sein im Gegenteil. Gewerbliche Unterstützer werden zwar genannt aber nicht verlinkt, um den Werbeeffekt so gering wie möglich zu halten!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Tja ... da sich keiner der Befürworter hier zu den Vorschlägen von mir äußern WILL, obwohl es ja in der Sache ein klares Angebot zur gemeinsamen Meinungsfindung ist, wird mir das Ziel, das verfolgt wird klar! #q 

Denn diese Art, 
BEWUSST oberflächlich und schwammig zu bleiben,
die Seite und seine Aussagen so offen zu formulieren, dass es weiterhin interpretationsfähig bleibt und man es somit je nach eigenen Absichten auslegen kann, 
sich zu Konkretem nicht zu äußern und zu ignorieren 

zeigt mir, dass die Aktion 
*UNSERIÖS* 
ist !

Vorher eine Unterschrift zu holen und später sagen, was damit gemacht wird,
ist
*UNSERIÖS *(wobei dies noch diplomatisch gesagt ist)

Jeder, der beruflich unternehmenspolitisch oder auch politisch (in der operativen Ebene der Politik) Erfahrung mit Zielformulierungen hat, versteht mich, wenn ich jetzt für mich die Aussage treffe:

*Ich warne eindringlich vor dieser Aktion !*


Stand ich bisher doch klar hinter den Inhalten der Seite, aber nicht glücklich mit der Vorgehensweise (hier im Tread ja mehrfach nachlesbar), so bin ich jetzt ein Gegner dieser Seite.


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Toni, 

das nähert sich schon etwas an eine Frechheit es als unseriös zu bezeichnen, nur weil keiner auf Deine Vorschläge eingehen will! Zumindest nicht spontan, im einem Forum und zu diesem Zeitpunkt! Aber wenn Du meinst, dass Du Dich so dazu äußern muss, dann bitte schön?
Finde es nur schade, wie Du Dich hier verhälst!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde es etwas an Frechheit, hier Stimmen zu sammeln, sich aber der Diskussion zu verweigern;
Ich finde es etwas an Frechheit, zu sagen , dass die Ziele hier im Forum nichts zu suchen haben;
Ich finde es an Frechheit; Fragen demonstrativ zu ignorieren;
Ich finde hier sehr viel an Frechheit ....

Finde es nur schade, wie Du Dich hier verhälst!

Hätte eine gute Sache werden können! 
Vielleicht ist ja doch noch bei Euch der Wille zur Ernsthaftigkeit da!

bis dahin bleibe ich dabei:

*Ich warne eindringlich vor dieser Aktion !

*Stand ich bisher doch klar hinter den Inhalten der Seite, aber nicht glücklich mit der Vorgehensweise (hier im Tread ja mehrfach nachlesbar), so bin ich jetzt ein Gegner dieser Seite.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich warne eindringlich vor dieser Aktion !
> 
> *Stand ich bisher doch klar hinter den Inhalten der Seite, aber nicht glücklich mit der Vorgehensweise (hier im Tread ja mehrfach nachlesbar), so bin ich jetzt ein Gegner dieser Seite.





nicht nur du


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es etwas an Frechheit, hier Stimmen zu sammeln, sich aber der Diskussion zu verweigern



Hier Stimmen zu sammeln? Wer bitte von den Betreibern hat den Thread eröffnet mit Hoffnung Stimmen zu sammeln? KEINER! Bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben, sonst wird es unseriös! Und an mangelder Diskussion mangelt es hier wohl nicht!


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

...und ich spendiere allen, die anscheinend mit sich selber reden hiermit und in aller Öffentlichkeit ein lecker Pils zum gemeinschaftlichen Reinheulen...|wavey: 


Toni und Barbenflüsterer, es ist bereits eine gute Sache und wenn Ihr hundertmal der Meinung seid, daß bei 50.000 Leuten im Fußballstadion Ihr die Einzigen seid, die 'nen Ball vor den Kopf bekommen, so wird das daran nichts ändern...

Die Seite wird sich entwickeln, ob mit Euch oder ohne Euch, face that...

Wer bereits seine Stimme abgegeben hat, möge mir seine damit verbundene eMail-Adresse per P.N. nennen und ich werde nachhaltig dafür sorgen, daß sie gelöscht wird...

Alles klar...???


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> wird es unseriös!




ist es das nicht schon wenn sich hier vor allem gedrückt wird|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ich denke schon|evil:


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und an mangelder Diskussion mangelt es hier wohl nicht!


Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht :m :m 

Übersehen wir deinen Versprecher#h ,
Also im Sinne einer Diskussion wage ich es erneut:
Wie stehst Du denn nun zu meinem formulierten Handlungsziel?
Kannst Du dich zu einer Aussage denn durchringen? Dieses Ziel müßte doch in deinem Sinne sein, sagtes doch selbst von Flexibilität


----------



## Lahnfischer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich kann, wenn ich hier so manche Threads und Argumente von den "Gegnern" der Aktion durchlese wirklich nur noch mitleidig mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Heute ist es vielerorts so, daß bei diversen Anglern die Unkosten, die durch das Angeln entstehen wie Schein, Gerät, Köder, Anfahrt zumindest wieder rausgeholt werden müssen.
Wenn dann an einem guten Tag 5 Hechte oder Zander oder Satzkarpfen gefangen werden, werden die auch gnadenlos abgeschädelt.
Das genau sind dann auch diejenigen Angler, die wenn die Fänge nachlassen, als erste nach neuem Besatz schreien.
Rausreden tun sie sich dann damit, daß ja das Zurücksetzen der Fische verboten sei.
Sicher wird man Leute, die dermaßen denken nicht dazu bewegen können, umzudenken.
Es gibt aber eine vielzahl gerade von jungen Anglern, die durchaus bereit sind, ihre Meinung zu revidieren und auch mal einen Teil der Beute zurückzusetzen.
Es ist sicher nicht Sinn und Zweck, das Verwerten eines gefangenen Fisches zu verbieten, aber vielleicht könnte dabei ein wenig Augenmaß nicht schaden.
Auch ich entnehme hin und wieder gerne einen gefangenen Portionsfisch und schlage auch einen verletzten Fisch ab, wenn ich der Meinung bin, er wird es nicht überleben.
Aber ich gehe nicht nur angeln um Fleisch zu machen, frischen Fisch könnte ich viel billiger kaufen, wenn ich mir meine jährlichen Ausgaben für das Angeln mal so hochrechne.
Anstelle nun froh zu sein, daß es ein paar Leute gibt, die sich für die Entkriminalisierung der selektiven Entnahme und deren Verbreitung einsetzen, werden diese hier verteufelt und unehrenhafte Ziele und Machenschaften vorgeworfen. Spielt da vielleicht auch ein wenig Futterneid eine Rolle, da die Initiatoren sehr oft Angeln gehen und mit großem persönlichen Einsatz halt entsprechend viele Fische fangen?
Wie sollte es z.B. denn mit dem Hechtbestand in meiner Lahnstrecke und dem Seeweiher, die ich regelmäßig beangele, weitergehen und ausschauen, wenn ich alle ca. 190 Hechte, die ich in diesem und letztem Jahr dort gefangen habe, abgeschädelt hätte?
Soll ich nun aufhören auf Hecht zu angeln, nur weil ich zuviele von denen fange und diese mit Sicherheit, selbst wenn ich es gewollt hätte, nicht hätte sinnvoll verwerten könnte?
Sicher, ich könnte mich auf Weißfische oder Karpfen ansetzen, aber das macht mir zum einen keinen Spaß, zum anderen würde da das Fangergebnis und die Konsequenzen für den Bestand ähnlich ausschauen, wenn ich das dann in gleicher Intensität betreiben würde.
Komischerweise findet diese Hetzkampagne nur hier in diesem einen Forum statt, obwohl gleichartige Threads in nahezu jedem mir bekannten Angelforum eröffnet wurden.
Das gibt mir schon zu denken und ich werde mich hier wohl noch deutlich rarer machen als bisher, denn lauter Miesmacher motivieren nun nicht wirklich und dabei meine ich nicht nur diesen Thread alleine, ist hier irgendwie in Mode gekommen...#q 
Für mich ist Angeln viel mehr als nur Fische fangen und mitnehmen, mir geht es um die Freude an der Natur, dem Abschalten können vom Alltag, der Freude einen Flossenträger zu überlisten und fangen. Der schonende Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen ist für mich selbstverständlich, aber ein kurzes Bild tut einem Fisch nicht weh, zumal wenn man die wasserdichte Digicam immer griffbereit in der Hosentasche hat. Diese 10 Sekunden haben noch keinem Fisch geschadet. Im Übrigen frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer denn die ganzen Angelzeitschriften mit den Hochglanzfotos liest und sich an den Bildern erfreut, genau wie an Fangberichten in den Foren, die doch ohne Fangbilder ziemlich langweilig sind, schaut ihr euch die nicht gerne an oder tut ihr hier in diesem Thread nur so???
Andere gehen in die Kneipe, ich viel lieber ans Wasser und das wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben!


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bereits seine Stimme abgegeben hat, möge mir seine damit verbundene eMail-Adresse per P.N. nennen und ich werde nachhaltig dafür sorgen, daß sie gelöscht wird...
> 
> Alles klar...???




 die sollst du haben nach meinem verzehr der pizza|supergri


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

|jump: Lange habe ich mich hier geärgert - jetzt mußte ich wirklich lachen...

Als ständ da überhaupt nicht was sie wollen...

Aber weil nicht jedes kleine Detail ausgemalt ist machen wir jetzt mal Radau, könnt ja sein dass wenn wir den Schnabel aufmachen unangenehme Fragen kommen - auch noch zu Recht! Also "pssssssssssssssssssssscht", schön leise immer illegal die bösen Weissfische releasen wo ihr doch eigentlich mit den Maden am Feeder Forellen fangen wolltet, Mist auch...:c :q 

Wenn ich das schon hör - ich fang nur die Fische die ich auch essen will... (kein Plan wers geschrieben hat) Herr, lass den Stein der Weisen herunter, ich will auch durchs Wasser gucken können um "den falschen Fischen" den Köder rechtzeitig wegziehen zu können...:q :q #d 

Meine Stimme hat niemand gesammelt - ich habe sie abgegeben weil mir das was da steht für mich ausreicht - wer natürlich bei einer grünen Ampel noch zweifelt, ob die anderen wirklich rot haben und vorsichtshalber anhält, aussteigt und kurz gucken geht muss sich nicht wundern wenn er überfahren wird...|sagnix 

Ich geh jetzt Angelkram sortieren, wünsch euch noch viel Spaß...


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

so pn ist raus


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Habe nun auch meine Stimme abgegeben.#h


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wenn ich mich vor allem drücken würde, dann wäre ich nicht hier! 

*"Ein Gesetz ist vorhanden, das dem Angler ermöglicht, selbst in der Situation frei zu entscheiden, ob er den Fisch zurücksetzen wird oder entnehmen."

*Nur meine Meinung dazu: 
Solch ein Gesetz in Deutschland wäre eine Revolition und es ist ein Ziel, dass wir auch verfolgen werden. Jetzt frag bitte nicht nach "wie und wann", denn das kann und will ich nicht alleine festlegen. Wenn es genaures dazu gibt, wird es auf der Homepage bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich vor allem drücken würde, dann wäre ich nicht hier! .


 
Danke #h , könnte sich auf der Ebene nun doch konstruktives ergeben!#6 



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> *"Ein Gesetz ist vorhanden, das dem Angler ermöglicht, selbst in der Situation frei zu entscheiden, ob er den Fisch zurücksetzen wird oder entnehmen."*
> 
> Nur meine Meinung dazu:
> Solch ein Gesetz in Deutschland wäre eine Revolition und es ist ein Ziel, dass wir auch verfolgen werden. Jetzt frag bitte nicht nach "wie und wann", denn das kann und will ich nicht alleine festlegen. Wenn es genaures dazu gibt, wird es auf der Homepage bekannt gegeben.


 
#6  So, nun haben wir mal was geklärt, das nun unmissverständlich ist!

Wann und wie, ist noch gar nicht nötig! Aber das konkrete Handlungsziel!Wenn  dies so in der Seite stehe würde, gäbe es schon einige Problemfragen weniger.

Lass uns noch mehr Handlungsziele finden und als solche formulieren#h


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> |Wenn ich das schon hör - ich fang nur die Fische die ich auch essen will... (kein Plan wers geschrieben hat) Herr, lass den Stein der Weisen herunter, ich will auch durchs Wasser gucken können um "den falschen Fischen" den Köder rechtzeitig wegziehen zu können...:q :q #d



Das war ich. Ich hab zwar geschrieben dass ich nur Fische " beangle " die ich auch essen willl. aber das mit dem Fangen bring ich auch.#h  Hab halt viele Schneidetrage.

Schade um die Disskusion. Hab gestern gedacht hier könnte sich was richtig Vernünftiges entwickeln. Schließe mich Carp4fun an.

Case


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Noch ein paar Worte zur "Feststellung" einiger, von Betreiberseite würde unseriös agiert...

Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut, sich aber hinter ihr zu verstecken um dann solche Ungehörigkeiten zu postulieren halte ich persönlich schon für ziemlich gewagt...

Unseriös wäre was ganz anderes:

Internetauftritte binnen kürzester Zeit bzgl. ihrer Kernaussage wegen einer Handvoll Halbstarker, die gerade die Möglichkeiten des Unterstreichens in Postings nebst großen Lettern für sich entdeckt haben, komplett über den Haufen zu schmeißen und damit völlig den breiten Zuspruch zu ignorieren, den die Sache als solche bereits erhält...

Liest sich wieder logisch, ist es auch...|wavey:


@ Barbenflüsterer

Ist in die Wege geleitet - angenehmes Verdauen wünsch' ich...


----------



## tom66 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Manchmal frage ich mich wie die Einführung von Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten in diesem Forum diskutiert worden wäre, wenn es zu jener Zeit schon ein Anglerboard gegeben hätte. Ich möchte wetten die Diskussion wäre ähnlich verlaufen, denn die Sache unterscheidet sich im Grunde gar nicht wesentlich. Heute spricht allerdings niemand mehr darüber, da alle mit diesen Regelungen groß geworden sind und sie als selbstverständlich aktzeptieren. 

Auch bei Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten haben wir es mit *selektiver Entnahme* zu tun. Fische die bestimmten Regeln nicht entsprechen werden releast, nur dass es sich dabei um eine gesetzliche Regelung handelt und nicht um eine Einzelentscheidung. Die Regelungen unterscheiden sich länderspezifisch, ja sogar zwischen verschiedenen Bundesländern, jedoch durchaus.

Es gibt sogar Fische, die sind das ganze Jahr über unabhängig von ihrer Größe zu releasen, da ihr Bestand gefährdet ist. 

Der Gesetzgeber entscheidet darüber welcher Fisch schützenswert ist und welcher nicht, nach zwei Kriterien:

1) Verwertbarkeit (Schonmaße und Schonzeiten für erstklassige Speisefische)
2) Artenschutz (für gefährdete Spezies unabhängig von der Verwertbarkeit)



Quer durch das Forum findet man vielfach die Meinung, dass unsere Gewässer nicht vergleichbar sind, sondern große regionale Unterschiede bestehen. Daran glaube ich auch! Der Befischungsdruck in vielen Gewässern ist wirklich enorm, in anderen scheinbar nebensächlich (muss mir mal jemand sagen wo ich die finde, damit ich auch mal was fange  ) Die Regelung bestimmte Fische mit Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen zu belegen existiert nicht erst seit gestern. Vermutlich hat man sich bei der Einführung auch etwas dabei gedacht. Vor 25 Jahren, während meiner Sportfischerprüfung, habe ich einmal gelernt dies sei geschehen um den Artenerhalt zu sichern. Wenn das stimmt, dann hat man bereits damals in Erwägung gezogen, dass Bestände bestimmter Fischarten durch Sportfischer signifikant dezimiert, wenn nicht gar ausgerottet werden können. 

Wer sich mal mit den Folgen der Hochseefischerei auf die Fischbestände beschäftigt hat wird keinen Zweifel daran haben, dass dort Missstände vorliegen, aus denen sich Handlungsbedarf ableiten lässt. Das ist auch der Öffentlichkeit nicht fremd. Dass nichts geschieht ist nur darauf zurück zu führen, dass eine Einigung auf internationaler Ebene schwer möglich ist. National und bezogen auf Binnengewässer mag das anders aussehen. Offensichtlich sind die Bestände in unseren europäischen Nachbarländern weitaus gesünder als bei uns und man kann sich natürlich fragen warum. Irgendwann wird das ein Thema werden, dem man sich nicht mehr entziehen kann. Totschweigen kann man es nicht und mir ist es erheblich lieber, wenn es von uns Anglern selbst angegangen wird, anstatt von anderen Interessenverbänden. Der Anfang dazu ist zweifellos die Lockerung der bestehenden Regelungen hin zu mehr Eigenverantwortung, nicht nur für den Einzelnen sondern sicherlich auch für Vereine und Verbände mit Hinblick auf die individuellen Gewässerverhältnisse vor Ort.

Die PETA wird hier vielfach als Feindbild aufgeführt und sogar als Argument dafür verwendet, warum man an der bisherigen Regelung, jedem dem Gesetz nach verwertbaren (da nicht geschützten) Fisch töten zu müssen, festhalten sollte. Diese Argumentation greift überhaupt nicht, wenn man sich ansieht, welche Ziele die PETA verfolgt.  PETA ist nämlich nicht gegen C & R, selektive Entnahme, flexible Schonmaße und Schonzeiten, etc. sondern *generell gegen das Angeln*. Bei dieser Argumentation spielt das Töten des Fisches sogar eine zentrale Rolle. Deutlich wird dies z.B. im nachfolgenden Beitrag der PETA Diskussion aus einem anderen Board. http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/showpost.php?p=17457&postcount=47


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn  dies so in der Seite stehe würde, gäbe es schon einige Problemfragen weniger.



@Toni
Irgendwie rechne ich Dir das hoch an, dass Du versuchst etwas zu verbessern oder konkretisieren. Aber warum in einem Forum?
Dadurch wir sich die Initiative nicht ändern, die Seite optisch auch nicht!

Ich verstehe allerdings immernoch nicht, wieso Ihr damit solche Probleme habt und vor allem wieso diese "Probleme" nur in diesem Forum erscheinen? 
Im AB führt das Thema C&R grundsätzlich zu einem Streit, das kenne ich aus keinem anderen Forum und damit meine ich nicht das unsere!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Chris



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Und an mangelder Diskussion mangelt es hier wohl nicht!


 #h 

Meintest Du damit das?



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich spendiere allen, die anscheinend mit sich selber reden hiermit und in aller Öffentlichkeit ein lecker Pils zum gemeinschaftlichen Reinheulen...


 
oder das?


			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Internetauftritte binnen kürzester Zeit bzgl. ihrer Kernaussage wegen einer Handvoll *Halbstarker*, die gerade die Möglichkeiten des Unterstreichens in Postings nebst großen Lettern für sich entdeckt haben,
> 
> @ Barbenflüsterer
> ...  - angenehmes Verdauen wünsch' ich...


 
Meinst Du das damit?
|muahah: 
Spass muss auch sein;

aber im Ernst:|peinlich

@Frueling zähle ich jetzt nicht zu den Aktionären dieser Idee ... das wäre in der Tat unfair und unseriös von mir


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> Ich verstehe allerdings immernoch nicht, wieso Ihr damit solche Probleme habt und vor allem wieso diese "Probleme" nur in diesem Forum erscheinen?
> Im AB führt das Thema C&R grundsätzlich zu einem Streit, das kenne ich aus keinem anderen Forum und damit meine ich nicht das unsere!



Vielleicht weil's hier nicht 100% Befürworter gibt wie in manchen anderen Foren.?

Case


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> Irgendwie rechne ich Dir das hoch an, dass Du versuchst etwas zu verbessern oder konkretisieren. Aber warum in einem Forum?
> Dadurch wir sich die Initiative nicht ändern, die Seite optisch auch nicht!
> 
> ...


 
Dein "Hochanrechnen" sehe ich positiv#h ;

Verbessern und auch konkretisieren ist mein Anliegen ;

Dass sich die Initiative nicht ändern wird und auch die Seite als absolut gesetzt ist, ist bedauerlich und wird weiterhin Unsicherheit bergen;

Warum in diesem Forum? Weil ich hier eben darauf gestoßen bin und hier diskutiere. 
Wo sollte es denn diskutiert werden?

Wer hat Probleme? Ist denn Diskussionsbereitschaft, Wille eine Sache durchaus konstruktiv aufzunehmen ein Problem für euch?

Andere Foren sind eben anders, aber dadurch nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Pete (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

...stellt sich die frage, warum sich diese diskussion hier im anglerboard überhaupt abspielt, und zwar so, dass sich die kontrahenten fast minütlich neue argumentationen um die ohren fetzen...


----------



## Chris C. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht weil's hier nicht 100% Befürworter gibt wie in manchen anderen Foren.?



Wenn das so wäre, bräuchten wir die Initiative wohl kaum!


----------



## tom66 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe allerdings immernoch nicht, wieso Ihr damit solche Probleme habt und vor allem wieso diese "Probleme" nur in diesem Forum erscheinen?
> Im AB führt das Thema C&R grundsätzlich zu einem Streit, das kenne ich aus keinem anderen Forum und damit meine ich nicht das unsere!



Hat dieses Forum nicht die meisten Mitglieder? Ist doch klar, dass es in größeren Foren auch mehr Gegner einer Initiative gibt. Das führt dann zwangsläufig zu Diskussionen.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Dass sich die Initiative nicht ändern wird und auch die Seite als absolut gesetzt ist, ist bedauerlich und wird weiterhin Unsicherheit bergen;[...]


 
Dazu wurde bereits mehrfach und zwar innerhalb der heutigen Postings was geschrieben...

Diesen Umstand völlig zu negieren und immer wieder so zu posten, als sei nie darauf geantwortet worden, meinte ich mit gebetsmühlenartig... #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu wurde bereits mehrfach und zwar innerhalb der heutigen Postings was geschrieben...
> 
> Diesen Umstand völlig zu negieren und immer wieder so zu posten, als sei nie darauf geantwortet worden, meinte ich mit gebetsmühlenartig... #6


 
Mein von Dir zitierter Text war eine *direkte Antwort auf Chris*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch wir sich die Initiative nicht ändern, die Seite optisch auch nicht!


 
Man sollte Postings schon in ihrem Kontext lesen, dann kann man sie auch verstehen ...


Der Aktion zu Liebe hoffe ich, dass Du kein Mitinitiator der Aktion bist .. |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Es ist ja wirklich lustig.
Da erscheint ein Thread mit den Reizworten und alle regen sich auf.

Da stellt jemand auf einer Seite seine persönliche Meinung da und fordert dazu auf, sich ein zu tragen, wenn man gleicher Meinung ist.

Mehr ist nicht passiert.

Ich unterstütze die auf der Seite gemachten Aussagen zum Teil vollständig. Ein Anhänger von dem was man unter C&R versteht bin ich nun wirklich nicht, aber eine selektive Fischentnahme betreibe ich schon immer, wenn auch auf juristisch nicht einwandfrei geklärtem Gebiet.

Das was unter C&R von sogenannten Sportanglern, oftmals nennen sie sich Speciman oder Carphunter oder so ähnlich, verstanden wird, nämlich unter Einbringung massiver Biomasse kapitalen Fischen nachzustellen, um sie dann zu fotografieren lehne ich als Tierquälerei ab.
Da der Begriff C&R auch von diesem Inhalt besetzt ist, kann ich diese Aktion nicht unterstützen, auch wenn die Betreiber der Seite meinen das wäre nicht so.

Das nun mehr als 1000 Leute die Aktion unterstützen ist eine Nullaussage.
Das hier ist keine Befragung und auch kein Meinungsbild und schon gar nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise repräsentativ. Es haben halt nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Leuten sich dem angeschlossen, wie viele sich nicht angeschlossen haben ist nicht ersichtlich.

Ebenso könnte ich eine Seite mit der Aussage setzen "Angel macht Spaß, vor Allem wenn ich dabei saufe" und aus der Zustimmung ableiten, dass es halt Andere gibt die das auch so sehen.

Äh, ich sehe das nicht so!

Man kann das ja auch anders betrachten. Wenn es bei knapp 7000 Clicks nur knapp 1000 Zustimmungen gibt, sind dann die anderen dagegen???

Ja ich weiß, dass es auch Mehrfachclicks gibt. 

Aber es bleibt, wie es ist.  

Diejenigen die wirklich jeden Fisch totknüppeln schaden ihren Gewässern, weil der Fischbestand u.U. abnehmen kann. 

*Achtung Provokation!!! *Es sei denn sie schlagen Karpfen oder Regenbogenforellen tot, die gehören nämlich nicht in unsere Gewässer, es sei denn als Nutztiere. *Provokation Ende!!!*

Diejenigen die Fische fangen *nur* um sich mit ihnen fotografieren zu lassen und voher noch zentnerweise Proteinkugeln ins Wasser kippen sind Tierquäler.
Das macht ja auch keiner mit einer Kuh, obwohl man Kühe durchaus isst.

Wie gesagt, die Seite beinhaltet nix als eine persönliche Meinungsäuserung und dem Aufruf sich dem anzuschliessen.
Wir sind ja fast alle groß und daher kann man davon ausgehen das derjenige der sich auf der Seite einträgt genauso darüber nachdenkt wie derjenige der es nicht tut. 

Das Thema der Seite ist halt problematisch formuliert. 

Ich trage mich nicht ein.

Uli


----------



## tom66 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe allerdings immernoch nicht, wieso Ihr damit solche Probleme habt und vor allem wieso diese "Probleme" nur in diesem Forum erscheinen?



Ohne auf die Probleme einzelner Personen eingehen zu wollen und rein hypothetisch könnte ich ja mal mutmaßen welche Probleme sich in den Vorstellungen einzelner Personen aus einer solchen Initiative entwickeln könnten:

* Die extremistischen C&R Leute stellen sich mitunter so dar, als hätten sie die Weisheit erfunden und als gäbe es neben ihrem Verhalten keine Alternativen. Wenn C&R legal wäre müssten diejenigen, die kein C&R praktizieren wollen gegenüber den Extremisten, der C&R Liga, natürlich Einbußen hinnehmen. Ihnen würde das Hauptargument für ihre Verteidigung: "das Gesetz schreibt vor ich muss" entzogen. Man kann sich nicht mehr auf das Gesetz berufen sondern muss sachlich argumentieren, warum man den Fisch entnimmt oder man steht einfach zu dem was man tut. Wer das nicht kann hat dann ein Problem (unabhängig davon ob es sinnvoll ist andere aufgrund der eigenen Extremposition zu defamieren).

* der eine oder andere könnte das Ziel seiner Angelaktivitäten darin sehen die entnommene Menge an Fisch zu maximieren. Das Argument, das müsse sich "rechnen", also die entnommene Menge an Fisch müsse mindestens sämtliche Kosten die mit dem Anglen entstehen decken, habe ich auch schon oft gehört. Diese Einstellung trifft nicht überall auf Verständnis. Auch diejenigen, die selten Angeln gehen und relativ wenig Fisch entnehmen können sich häufig nicht mit dieser Einstellung anfreunden. Auch die "rechnenden" Angler verlieren eine wichtige Rechtfertigung ihres tuns, wenn das Argument töten zu müssen entfällt.

* dann gibt es da noch die Leute, die befürchten aufgrund ausgeweiteter Schonmaße und Schonzeiten (diese könnten ja auch durch Vereine festgelegt werden) an ihrem Hausgewässer weniger Fisch entnehmen zu können. Diesen sei gesagt, dass sich der Fischbestand durch solche Massnahmen auch grundsätzlich verbessern kann. Weniger Entnahmen heute stehen dann in Zukunft wahrscheinlich höhere Entnahmen gegenüber.


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

LAhnfischer, hat den Nagel echt auf den Kopf getroffen! Der beste Beitrag in diesem Thread. Klasse!


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Toni_1962

Okay, er hat Recht, denn faktisch wird sich durch einige Wenige, die ausschließlich in Foren den Lauten machen und nicht den direkten Weg an die Basis suchen, nichts ändern, solange auf der anderen Seite riesiger Zuspruch vorhanden ist...

Sollte Handlungsbedarf bestehen, wird gehandelt werden - siehe dazu auch mein Posting Nr. 424 und andere...


----------



## Pete (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

nee, veit, den ersten teil von lahnfischers text finde ich so was von platt schwarz-weiß....wie blöd muss ich mir als angler, der den aufruf nicht unterschreibt und dennoch fast jeden fisch zurücksetzt, noch kommen lassen...
allein der begriff "abschädeln" kann doch nur eine erfindung der c&r-fraktion sein...#d ;+


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> nee, veit, den ersten teil von lahnfischers text finde ich so was von platt schwarz-weiß....wie blöd muss ich mir als angler, der den aufruf nicht unterschreibt und dennoch fast jeden fisch zurücksetzt, noch kommen lassen...
> allein der begriff "abschädeln" kann doch nur eine erfindung der c&r-fraktion sein...#d ;+


 

ZUSTIMMUNG

Uli


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo,

Auf einem besonders guten Wege ist diese Diskussion zwar noch immer nicht, dennoch haben sich Einige ja zumindest kurzzeitig darum bemüht...
Gar nicht schlecht fand ich da z.B. die Idee von Toni_1962, einfach mal ein paar (noch) konkretere Ziele zu formulieren.#6 (Habe mich dieser Idee übrigens nicht absichtlich entzogen, sondern war ganz einfach nicht online. Sorry! )

Obwohl ich dazu auch ganz klar sagen muss, dass der interpretierende Leser eben jene Anliegen dieser Aktion mittlerweile auch von selbst begreifen könnte, -*sofern er denn nur wollte*! Eigentlich sind die Ziele, man könnte sie zu dieser Zeit auch mit "Wünschen" betiteln, für jeden interessierten Leser im Großen und Ganzen klar ersichtlich. Wenn sich die Meinung jedoch schon im Vorwege auf "Contra" manifestiert hat, bringen auch die definiertesten Handlungsziele rein gar nichts...|uhoh:  

Kurze Exkursion:

*-Was wäre geschehen, wenn die Betreiber des Anglerboards plötzlich eine Aktion "Mehr Rechte am Wasser für den waidgerechten Angler" ins Leben gerufen hätten und dabei ebenfalls Ziele einer selektiven Entnahme in den Vordergrund gestellt hätten???;+ ;+ ;+ *

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wer stellt sich seiner Naivität und glaubt wahrhaftig, dass diese Diskussion unter den o.g. Umständen dennoch ähnlich verlaufen wäre???
Ich denke ganz ehrlich:
*Die leise Kritik wäre in den gewaltigen Fluten des Zuspruchs schlichtweg ertrunken!#h *

Schönen Abend wünscht

Sascha


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> *-Was wäre geschehen, wenn die Betreiber des Anglerboards plötzlich eine Aktion "Mehr Rechte am Wasser für den waidgerechten Angler" ins Leben gerufen hätten und dabei ebenfalls Ziele einer selektiven Entnahme in den Vordergrund gestellt hätten???;+ ;+ ;+ *
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wer stellt sich seiner Naivität und glaubt wahrhaftig, dass diese Diskussion unter den o.g. Umständen dennoch ähnlich verlaufen wäre???
> Ich denke ganz ehrlich:
> ...



Das ist das, was ich mir auch versuchte vorzustellen. #6


----------



## Pete (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

sascha...ja, so ist das mit polaritäten...manches wichtige geht eben unter und so einiges (nicht immer) weniger wichtige wird heftig gepusht...
in der mediengesellschaft von heute klappt das prima mit dem pushen...vor 10 jahren aufgrund der fehlenden voraussetzungen eigentlich undenkbar...das internet machts heute möglich...


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Pete: Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Ich find die Wortwahl genau richtig. Wer Satzkapfen oder 50er Hechte abschlägt, hat ünberhaupt keinen Respekt verdient. Leider gibt es solche Angler wirklich...


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pete: Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Ich find die Wortwahl genau richtig. Wer Satzkapfen oder 50er Hechte abschlägt, hat ünberhaupt keinen Respekt verdient. Leider gibt es solche Angler wirklich...



ihr (du und lahnfischer) werft die diskussion weit zurück.....-glaub ich


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pete: Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Ich find die Wortwahl genau richtig. Wer Satzkapfen oder 50er Hechte abschlägt, hat ünberhaupt keinen Respekt verdient. Leider gibt es solche Angler wirklich...


 
Der Beitrag von Lahnfischer ist einfach peinlich. In jeder Beziehung. Und deiner auch, genauso wie dein Foto.

Wenn es schon persönlich werden soll dann auch richtig.

Ich habe vor dir keinen Respekt.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Es gibt Leute die versuchen hier sachlich zu diskutieren und welche dies auf eine persönliche Ebene zu ziehen versuchen.

Jedem das Seine, sollte aber der Ton ausarten (wie in schon mancher c+r - Debatte hier im Forum leider!) ist das hier dann ruckzuck dicht!!!

Also haltet Euch bitte in der Diskussion ans sachliche und werdet nicht persönlich (Gilt für alle, ich spreche hier keinen Einzelnen an - *mir ist auch wurscht wer angefangen oder wer nicht aufhören kann!!*)


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute die versuchen hier sachlich zu diskutieren und welche dies auf eine persönliche Ebene zu ziehen versuchen.
> 
> Jedem das Seine, sollte aber der Ton ausarten (wie in schon mancher c+r - Debatte hier im Forum leider!) ist das hier dan ruckzuck dicht!!!
> 
> Also haltet Euch bitte in der Diskussion ans sachliche und werdet nicht persönlich (Gilt für alle, ich spreche hier keinen Einzelnen an - mir ist auch wurscht wer angefangen oder wer nicht aufhören kann!!)


 
Da hast du völlig Recht.
Ich finde es allerdings äußerst unangenehm mich als Abknüppler oder ähnliches bezeichnen lassen zu müssen, bloß weil ich selektiv entnehme und von Zeit zu Zeit auch noch einen Fisch esse.

Wer sachlich diskutiert fühlt sich sicherlich auch nicht angesprochen.

Ich habe in diesem Thread meine Einstellung zum Fischen, zu Fischen und zu Fischern mal versucht deutlich zu machen. Ich bin sehr sicher, dass die meistens Angler diese Einstellung teilen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63141

Uli

P.S. Boiliverbot in Deutschland!!!|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Pilkman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Boiliverbot in Deutschland!!! ...



Unabhängig von Deinen ganzen Smilies zeugt solche eine Phrasendrescherei aber nicht gerade von einem Hang zur sachlichen Diskussion. Damit wertest Du deine sonstigen Aussagen, die durchaus Wahrheitsgehalt haben, meiner Meinung nach ziemlich ab. 

Denn was hat ein Köder mit dem Entnahmeverhalten zu tun? Herzlich wenig. Ich persönlich nehme z.B. beim spezialisierten Angeln auf Karpfen jedes Jahr 2-4 Fische mit, das reicht mir persönlich. So halte ich das auch bei anderen Fischarten. Der Rest schwimmt wieder. 

Das Gegenteil von diesem Entnahmeverhalten sind einige Neudeutsche (bitte keine Diskussionen wegen dieser Wortwahl) bei uns, die mittlerweile mit genau den gleichen Methoden (Festbleimontagen, Boilies, elektronische Bissüberwachung) angeln und dies durchaus erfolgreich. Nur geht bei diesen Anglern meist nicht ein einziger Fisch zurück, sondern jeder Karpfen wird entnommen.

Das nur mal am Rande, ich möchte das Thema hier nicht auf eine andere Bahn bringen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beitrag von Lahnfischer ist einfach peinlich. In jeder Beziehung. Und deiner auch, genauso wie dein Foto.
> 
> Wenn es schon persönlich werden soll dann auch richtig.
> 
> ...


 
*"Es ist so leicht, sich das Leben schwer zu machen."*

Wo habe ich diesen Satz doch bloß schon einmal gelesen?|kopfkrat :m #6 

Das gleiche gilt für mich übrigens auch für ein gnadenloses Zurückschlagen von unangebrachten Verbalitäten. Warum muss man sich denn bloß erst auf ein solches Niveau herablassen? Läuft dieser Kampf bei euch eigentlich auch am Wasser ab?
-Hechtangler prügeln Karpfenangler krankenhausreif?!;+ 
-Karpfenangler erschießen einen Vereinskameraden, weil dieser einen Fisch entnommen hat?!;+ 

Ich muss zugeben, diese Diskussion überwältigt mich! 

Wahrscheinlich lacht sich schon das halbe Board darüber schlapp, wie man sich überhaupt noch freiwillig an dieser Diskussion beteiligen kann! Das grenzt ja mittlerweile schon an masochistischer Veranlagung.:q 

Sascha


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das nur mal am Rande, ich möchte das Thema hier nicht auf eine andere Bahn bringen.


 
Da brauchst du dir doch gar keine Sorgen machen Pilkman! Die andere Bahn wurde bereits weit *vor* deinem Posting eingeschlagen, mutmaße ich jetzt einfach mal...:m 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> -Hechtangler prügeln Karpfenangler krankenhausreif?


Also verdient hätten sie es allemal :q :q :q :q 



> Wahrscheinlich lacht sich schon das halbe Board darüber schlapp, wie man sich überhaupt noch freiwillig an dieser Diskussion beteiligen kann! Das grenzt ja mittlerweile schon an masochistischer Veranlagung.


Ich verfolge diese Diskussion jetzt von Beginn an, und muss feststellen dass es auch auf der 34. Seite noch Spaß macht zu lesen :q Respekt - sowas gibts nur ganz selten


----------



## aeroplan (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

kurzer beitrag zm thema. in einer unserer wiener sektionen wurde auf antrag der mitglieder beschlossen,das karpfen ab 70 cm sofort zu releasen sind!
denke das nächstens etliche andere auch mitziehen werden !also kann mann auch im kleinen kreis etwas bewegen.leider dürften bei euch die gesetze etwas schwieriger sein als bei uns in Ö. aber ein versuch lohnt allemal !|wavey:


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also verdient hätten sie es allemal :q :q :q :q


-Auf jeden Fall hätten diese Tierquäler das verdient! Schade nur, dass Minderheiten und Randgruppen in Deutschland schon per GG nicht verfolgt werden dürfen. (Smilie beachten...)
-Ansonsten wäre ich längst begeisterter Hechtangler und würde nebenher den Karpfenanglern nachstellen...|supergri |supergri |supergri 



> Ich verfolge diese Diskussion jetzt von Beginn an, und muss feststellen dass es auch auf der 34. Seite noch Spaß macht zu lesen :q Respekt - sowas gibts nur ganz selten


 
Ich könnt mich auch die ganze Zeit vor Lachen wegschmeißen! Meine Tastatur weist schon erste Bisswunden auf, damit ich nicht bei jedem Lachkrampf den ganzen Haushalt aufschrecke...:m 

Sascha


----------



## Lahnfischer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> nee, veit, den ersten teil von lahnfischers text finde ich so was von platt schwarz-weiß....wie blöd muss ich mir als angler, der den aufruf nicht unterschreibt und dennoch fast jeden fisch zurücksetzt, noch kommen lassen...
> allein der begriff "abschädeln" kann doch nur eine erfindung der c&r-fraktion sein...#d ;+



Du kannst von mir aus meinen Text platt und schwarz-weis finden bis du selbst  platt und schwarz-weiß bist:q 
Ich habe auf keinen Fall hier irgendjemand dazu nötigen wollen, diesen Aufruf zu unterstützen. Ich selbst habe zwar keine Sekunde gezögert, aber das soll doch bitte schön jeder für sich selbst enscheiden.
Was mich hier nur ankotzt ist das überhebliche und dumme "Hauptsache Contra geben, koste es was es wolle" einiger Leute hier, die hier eine gut gemeinte aber erst in ihren Kinderschuhen steckende Sache prinzipiell schlechtreden wollen und scheinbar müssen.
Macht doch die Augen mal auf und stellt euch der Wirklichkeit.
Manche kommen mir hier echt vor wie konstquente Nichtwähler, die nach der Bundestagswahl dann auch wieder an allem was zu nörgeln und auszusetzen haben.
Das hier ist ein öffentliches Board und da nehme halt auch ich mir ausnahmsweise mal die Freiheit heraus uns schreibe meine eigene persönliche Meinung mit meinen mir gegebenen nun mal deutlichen Worten.
Alleine schon aus dem Begriff "Abschädeln" interpretieren zu wollen, das ich ein Hardcore-Releaser bin bzw. aus der C&R-Fraktion stamme, ist ja wohl lächerlich, schau dich einfach mal an unseren Gewässern um, dann erlebst du doch die bittere Wirklichkeit. Ich selbst habe doch z.B. geschrieben, daß auch ich gerne mal einen Fisch mitnehme...#c 
Ich habe mit der Initiative dieser Seite absolut nichts zu tun, finde sie aber halt prima und absolut unterstützungswürdig.
Wenn du dir dann diesen Hut unbedingt aufziehen willst, wo du doch fast alle Fische zurücksetzt ist dann nun wirklich dein Problem, nicht meines, allerdings bin ich mir sicher, auch du würdest dich dann insgeheim freuen, wenn du  auch offiziell die Möglichkeit gefangene Fische zurücksetzen zu können, hättest.



			
				Carp4fun schrieb:
			
		

> -Was wäre geschehen, wenn die Betreiber des Anglerboards plötzlich eine Aktion "Mehr Rechte am Wasser für den waidgerechten Angler" ins Leben gerufen hätten und dabei ebenfalls Ziele einer selektiven Entnahme in den Vordergrund gestellt hätten???
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wer stellt sich seiner Naivität und glaubt wahrhaftig, dass diese Diskussion unter den o.g. Umständen dennoch ähnlich verlaufen wäre???
> Ich denke ganz ehrlich:
> Die leise Kritik wäre in den gewaltigen Fluten des Zuspruchs schlichtweg ertrunken!



Dem will mal ausdrücklich zustimmen. Dann kämen auch seitens des AB-Teams ganz andere Komentare und vor allem wäre es nicht verboten bzw. verhindert worden, den Banner dieser Aktion in seine Signatur mit einzubauen, was übrigens auch nur in diesem Forum der Fall ist...#d

Ich wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend und auch in Zukunft mal einen größeren Fisch an der Angel...#h


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Lahnfischer
Die Kritik speziell in diesem Thread als "überheblich und dumm" abzutun missfällt mir doch sehr. 

Gerne zeige ich nocheinmal meine 2 Bedenken bezüglich der Aktion auf:

1. Die Ziele sind mir nicht genau genug definiert. Für welche konkreten Aktionen gebe ich meine Daten an die Macher weiter? 

2. Ich sehe im Moment keine Veranlassung großen Wirbel um dieses Thema zu machen, da die derzeitige Gesetzeslage alles was ich persönlich brauche um eine selektive Entnahme zu praktizieren hergibt. 

Gerne kann man mir ausdrücklich sagen, dass die Aktion für Menschen wie mich nicht gedacht ist - dann werde ich auch keine Zeit mehr verschwenden den Machern durch konstruktive Kritik in einer gewissen Weise weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## aal-andy (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich glaube dass hier viele nicht verstehen, worum es denjenigen, die *nicht* für diese Aktion stimmen, eigentlich geht: 1.) nämlich irgendwann mal dafür verurteilt zu werden, dass ich tatsächlich einen Fisch mitnehme. 2.) ich pauschal für etwas im Vorfeld stimme, wo ich nicht weiss was vielleicht später tatsächlich mal herauskommen wird. Und ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ich es falsch finde, die aufgeführten Ziele unter dem Deckmantel C&R zu deklarieren:

*einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen* 
setze ich bei jedem Angler einfach voraus, dazu gehört aber auch das waidgerechte Töten zur selektiven Entnahme

*eine selektive Entnahme*
wird mit Sicherheit von den meisten eh schon praktiziert

*flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten* 
_werden durch C&R sicher nicht geändert !!_

*sinnvolle Schonmaße*
_werden durch C&R sicher nicht geändert !!_

*bessere Fischbestände*
_sollten durch professionelle Analysen, Hegemaßnahmen & Besatz, und nicht einfaches Zurücksetzen erfolgen_

All diese Punkte stehen uneingeschränkt für eine positive und gesunde Entwicklung unserer Gewässer, für die sich jeder pflichtbewusste Angler einsetzen wird, nicht aber unter den Lettern der ewig diskutierten und streitaufkommenden C&R Kampagnen.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich werde bestimmt nicht meine Stimme abgeben da ich so etwas NICHT unterstützen möchte.
Ich habe bestimmt nichts gegen Angler die "selektive Entnahme" betreiben aber gegen diese Möchtegernspezis die sich Carp-Hunter oder sonstwie nennen und C&R aus meiner Sicht nur aus puren Egoismus betreiben damit sie ihre persönlichen Carp-Rekorde immer noch eins draufsetzen können da der im letzten Jahr zurückgesetzte Karpfen ja nun wieder 3 Pfund schwerer ist. Weniger werden die Karpfen ja auch nicht mehr da sie ja immer schön zurückgesetzt werden um wieder und wieder von diesen "waidgerechten Anglern" gefangen zu werden. Ja, dagegen hab ich persönlich etwas und unterstütze diese Aktion deshalb nicht.
Ich rede hier nicht von den "allgemeinen Angler" der einen zu großen Hecht oder Karpfen zurück setzt da er zum persönlichen Verzehr einfach zu groß ist oder von der sehr schön getupften Forelle die zurück gesetzt wird sondern von den "Karpfenjägern" die nur zum angeln gehen um mal wieder ein Bildchen für ihr Avatar oder für sonst was zu bekommen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie oft ein und derselbe Karpfen wieder und wieder gefangen wird um für ein Foto auf die Abhakmatte gelegt wird oder einfach nur so in den Händen gehalten wird damit der "waidgerechte Angler" dieses Foto seine Kumpels zeigen kann oder gar als Avatar ins Anglerboard stellt.

Das gleiche gilt für mich natürlich auch für die anderen "Großfischjäger" die nur für Fotos angeln gehen. Das sind dann auch die Angler die C&R unterstützen da sie ja dann immer größere Fische fangen für ihr eigenes Ego.

Nochmal, natürlich sollte man den "verangelten" 20 Pfünder wieder schonend zurück setzten aber muß ich gezielt auf 20 Pfünder (oder weit drüber) gehen nur des Fotos wegen??? Von mir ein klares NEIN.


----------



## tom66 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> kurzer beitrag zum thema. in einer unserer wiener sektionen wurde auf antrag der mitglieder beschlossen,das karpfen ab 70 cm sofort zu releasen sind!
> denke das nächstens etliche andere auch mitziehen werden !also kann mann auch im kleinen kreis etwas bewegen.leider dürften bei euch die gesetze etwas schwieriger sein als bei uns in Ö. aber ein versuch lohnt allemal !|wavey:



@aeroplan

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Rechtslage in Österreich? Ist das releasen dort grundsätzlich erlaubt?



Grundsätzlich geht so etwas in Deutschland natürlich auch, nur unter erheblichen Rechtsunsicherheiten. Ein kleiner Verein hier bei uns in der Nähe hat z.B. kürzlich beschlossen den verbliebenen Restbestand an Bachforellen in einem Wiesenbach (der vorherige Pächter hatte ausschließlich Regenbogenforellen besetzt) durch ein Entnahmeverbot zu schonen. Das Abstimmungsergebnis auf der Versammlung war meines Wissens einstimmig. Später hat man allerdings festgestellt, dass sich etwa 20% der Mitglieder nachweislich nicht an diese Regelung gehalten haben. Warum diese Leute dann dafür gestimmt haben ist natürlich schwer zu sagen. Entweder sie wollten sich nicht outen, da eine klare Mehrheit erkennbar war oder sie haben für sich persönlich Vorteile darin gesehen, wenn andere Fische releasen, die sie dann irgenwann mitnehmen können. 

Da ist es mir persönlich lieber, wenn die Leute sich offen dazu bekennen, dass sie dagegen sind. Wird man aber nicht erreichen können, die Politik macht es vor, dass es anders läuft.

In diesem Sinne #r an diejenigen, die sich offen dazu bekennen, dass sie dagegen sind. Besser so, als anderswo hintenrum.

Ich bin übrigens dafür und habe mich schon vor drei Tagen eingetragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ AalAndy:
Hast Du in meinen Augen ziemlich gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ich persönlich denke (von Ausnahmen abegesehen), dass die meisten Angler das so unterschreiben könnten.

Dass es sowohl Angler gibt für die alles ausser c+r verachtenswert ist, und solche die grundsätzlich dafür plädieren, jeden Fisch mitzunehmen wird immer so sein (siehe auch die Diskussion hier).

Da wird man weder durch Gesetze (die dann ignoriert werden) noch durch Aktionen (die auch ignoriert werden) etwas erreichen können:
Wer be********n will, bescheisst.

Dass viele (die meisten) Angler (inkl. mir) mit selektiver Entnahme, verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit Gewäser und Kreatur, sinnvolle, gewässerangepaßte Schonzeiten/masse keinerlei Probleme haben, dies wahrscheinlich auch aktiv schon heute umsetzen, dessen bin ich mir sicher.

Dass auch viele dieser Angler (die meisten???) die Aktion in der jetzigen Form, nicht unterstützen möchten, "disqualifiziert" in meinen Augen weder diese "kritischen" Angler, noch die Aktion, noch die "Aktionisten".

Es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn die "Aktionisten" Kritik nicht persönlich nehmen würden  sondern diese als konstrutktiv auffassen mit der Möglichkeit druch etnsprechende Änderungen/Mitarbeit (noch) mehr Angler positiv zu erreichen (in wie weit dazu einige der hier postenden Befürworter mit ihrem Stil "beitragen" sollte man auch mal überlegen bzw. sei dahingestellt!)  

Auf der anderen Seite sollten auch die "Kritiker" nicht unbedingt meinen, im Besitz der allgemeingültigen Wahrheit zu sein.

Wie immer im Leben wird die letztlich irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.

Man kann ja mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt - je nachdem möchte ich auch für mich nicht ausschliessen, mich da mal mit einzubringen.

Nur eben nicht in der jetzigen Form mit den noch offenen Fragen für mich.


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> *einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen*
> setze ich bei jedem Angler einfach voraus, dazu gehört aber auch das waidgerechte Töten zur selektiven Entnahme
> 
> *eine selektive Entnahme*
> wird mit Sicherheit von den meisten eh schon praktiziert



Ich frage mich wirklich, ob Ihr auch ab und zu ans Wasser geht und wenn ja, ob ihr dann auch Augen für was anderes habt als für Eure Ruten!

Seit fast 10 Jahren zieht es mich an den Niederrhein zum Zanderangel, die selektive Entnahme beschränkt sich lediglich auf die Schonmaße und Schonzeiten. Eigene selektive Entnahme außerhalb der Vorschriften wird nur von der C&R-Fraktion betrieben! Und wie Ihr selber sagt, die sind in Unterzahl!

Pflichtbewusster Umgang ist für mich, wenn ich beim Zanderangeln einen Hecht am Niederrhein fangen, dass ich die schonendst ausdrille, abhake und release, da die Bestände des Hechtes im Rhein in den letzten Jahr dramatisch abgenommen haben. 
@Aal-Andy es kann sein, dass Du das voraussetzt es ist aber nicht so. Die meisten Angler würden auch den letzten Hechte aus dem Rhein entnehmen, weil sie a) nicht wissen, wie gefährdet der Bestand ist, b) sie es nicht anders gelernt haben und c) weil unsere Vorschriften die Tötung fordern, sofern dieser Hecht massig ist und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wird.

Vielleicht ist es bei Euch nicht so schlimm wie an unseren Gewässern, dann seid glücklich. Wir stecken in der Situation, dass wir etwas unternehmen müssen, damit man auch in paar Jahren seinen Fangerfolg hat. 
Die andere Möglichkeit ist, ich suche mir ein anderes Hobby und lasse die anderen Angler mit den gleichen Probleme alleine! 
Ich habe mich für den Weg der Initiative entschieden! #6


----------



## Dok (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

... das Zander den Hechtbestand allmählich verdrängen ist aber auch kein Geheimnis. Bei einer Bestandsabnahme kommen meist mehrere Faktoren zusammen.



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Eigene selektive Entnahme außerhalb der Vorschriften wird nur von der C&R-Fraktion betrieben!



Das trifft zumindest bei uns nicht zu! Wahrscheinlich wird es auch wegen der wohl stark unterschiedlichen Vorort Situationen sehr schwer einen Patentweg zu finden.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wirklich, ob Ihr auch ab und zu ans Wasser geht und wenn ja, ob ihr dann auch Augen für was anderes habt als für Eure Ruten!
> 
> Seit fast 10 Jahren zieht es mich an den Niederrhein zum Zanderangel, die selektive Entnahme beschränkt sich lediglich auf die Schonmaße und Schonzeiten. Eigene selektive Entnahme außerhalb der Vorschriften wird nur von der C&R-Fraktion betrieben! Und wie Ihr selber sagt, die sind in Unterzahl!


 
Und ich frage mich, ob Du noch für andere Dinge Augen hast, als für Deine Aktion?

Vom Prinzip her gibst Du doch die Antwort, ohne es zu merken. 

Wir haben in den letzten Jahren enorme Mengen von Menschen mit Angelscheinen ausgestattet, mich eingeschlossen. Dadurch resultiert schonmal ein stark steigender Befischungsdruck.

Wenn dann der Angelplatz Niederrhein aus Dortmunder Sicht als Hot Spot erkannt wird und dadurch sein Einzugsgebiet größer wird, wird dieser Bereich gemessen an der Fläche, die er streift, zusätzlich belastet. 

Ich will nun wirklich nicht darauf aus, dass jeder dort angeln sollte, wo er auch wohnt, aber das ändert nun nichts daran, dass es nunmal so ist wie es ist. 

Ich verstehe auch nach wie vor diese negative Form der Beweisführung nicht, die man hier überall zwischen den zeilen liest, nach dem Motto, wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns. 

Wenn man Eure Aktion aus inzwischen zigfach erwähnten Gründen unter diesen Vorzeichen, die Ihr nun selber wohl sogar bewußt so gesetzt habt und die fehlende klare Ausformulierung nicht unterstützt, dann bedeutet dass nicht automatisch, dass man deswegen jeden Fisch abschlägt, der einem an die Rute geht. 

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist der Fall mit den Forellen, der hier einige Beiträge drüber steht. 

Auch das ist ein Punkt, den man nicht so einfach vom Tisch wischen sollte. Es geht hierbei zwar nicht um das vertafeln der gefangenen Kapitalen, aber trotzdem vom prinzip um die gleiche Sache. Abgesehen von etwas Selbstironie wird man hier wohl wenig Userbilder und Avantare finden, in denen stolz einer einen 50-ger Zander präsentiert. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch da eine Form des Fangneides mitspeilt, nämlich die, dass der eine oder andere ziemlich angefressen ist, wenn man sein begehrtes Fotomodell gerade in Pannade wälzt. 

Es wird sicher gute Gründe geben, einzelne Punkte dieserAktion zu unterstützen - auch ich würde es. Aber wie gesagt nicht unter der völlig falschen Überschrift und nicht, ohne zu wissen, welche Zielsetzung dort am Ende ausformuliert wird. 

Insofern verstehe ich persönlich auch die Leute nicht, die sich da anschließen zu diesem zeitpunkt. Ich glaube kaum, dass die im normalen Leben einen Blankoscheck unterschreiben würden. Wieso machen sie es dann hier in diesem Fall? 

Und ganz kritisch werde ich dann, wenn man sich dann trotz intensiver Nachfrage beharrlich weigert, mit dem rauszurücken, was man blanko unterschreiben soll. 

Um darauf einen für mich seriösen Vorgang zu machen, gehört normalerweise auf der Webseite über das Feld zur virtuellen Unterschrift der Text dessen, was man da gerade unterschreiben soll. Ich glaube, das würde man jedem, der bei einem an der Haustüre klingelt und um eine Unterschrift bittet, ebenfalls sagen, wenn der Schrieb nicht mal ausgefüllt ist.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Eigene selektive Entnahme außerhalb der Vorschriften wird nur von der C&R-Fraktion betrieben! Und wie Ihr selber sagt, die sind in Unterzahl!


 
Sagt wer? 

Ich persönlich zähle mich bestimmt nicht zu den C&R-lern, wie Du gemerkt haben dürftest. 

Trotzdem ginge bei mir fast jeder Zander unter 60 cm wieder zurück ins Wasser. Fast deshalb, weil ich mir selbst in dem Rahmen einen Spielraum lasse und sei es nur der Wunsch, mal einen zu essen, denn es mag für andere andere Gründe zum Angeln geben, für mich ist das einer der Gründe, aus denen ich angeln gehe und auch dem trage ich Rechnung, wenn es legal und erlaubt ist und dafür schäme ich mich nicht und entschuldige mich nicht. Ich entscheide das nach eigenen Bedingungen und in freier Selbstbestimmung. Und die lass ich mir auch nicht nehmen. 

Es wurde nun schon mehrfach Holland erwähnt. Also ich für meinen Geschmack lasse mich nicht dahingehend entmündigen, dass ich am Ende von sämtlichen Mitanglern blöd angemacht werde, weil ich ausnahmnsweise mal genau das tue, warum man eigentlich das Angeln den Leuten irgendwann mal erlaubt hat.


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern verstehe ich persönlich auch die Leute nicht, die sich da anschließen zu diesem zeitpunkt. Ich glaube kaum, dass die im normalen Leben einen Blankoscheck unterschreiben würden. Wieso machen sie es dann hier in diesem Fall?
> 
> Und ganz kritisch werde ich dann, wenn man sich dann trotz intensiver Nachfrage beharrlich weigert, mit dem rauszurücken, was man blanko unterschreiben soll.



Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied besteht das schon, eigentlich 2:
Ein Blankocheck könnte dazu führen, dass Dein Konto plätzlich leer ist und Du kannst nichts dagegen machen. Wenn Du Deinem Namen hinterlässt, passiert nix mit Deinem Geld! 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Seite blanko also weiß und unbeschriftet ist. Es stehen einige Punkte drin!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Es stehen einige Punkte drin!


Stimmt, aber einigen scheinbar zu wenig um dafür seinen "guten Namen" herzugeben.

Hatte ich ja schon mehrmals "angemahnt":

Nicht erkennbar wer da alles was macht (das Du, Chris da verantwortlich mit dabei bist konnte man auch erst hir im Thread erfahren und nicht auf der Seite)
Nicht erkennbar was, wie und von wem was gemacht werden soll, also welche Aktionen, welche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc..

Dazu kam hier noch keine Antwort von den "Aktionären".

Vielleicht solltet Ihr damit mal anfangen diese Fragen zu klären und auf Eurer Seite offenzulegen, dann hätten vielleicht einige weniger "Bauchschmerzen" bzw. man könnte dann auch konkret um verschiedene Punkte diskutieren statt "im Nebel zu stochern".

Das würde mit Sicherheit (in meinen Augen) einen positiven Einfluss haben.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber einigen scheinbar zu wenig um dafür seinen "guten Namen" herzugeben.
> 
> Hatte ich ja schon mehrmals "angemahnt":
> 
> ...





genau so ist es#6#6#6


----------



## Dok (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Chris C.

Gibt es  eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund dafür das Du immer nur auf einen Teil der Postings reagierst und alles was dir nicht in den kram passt ignorierst?

Das stört zumindest mich schon seit beginn der Diskusion...
Ich hoffe doch sehr das dass nicht zu eurem Stihl gehört wenns mal wirklich zum treffen gilt...


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chris C.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund dafür das Du immer nur auf einen Teil der Postings reagierst und alles was dir nicht in den kram passt ignorierst?



Ja, meine Zeit ist stark begrenzt, bin berufstätig, habe 3 HP und ein eigenes Forum, auf das ich aufpassen muss. Sorry, wenn ich nicht jedem auf jede Frage antworten kann. 
Aber schließlich ist das hier das Anglerboard in dem sich auch anderen unterhalten können und nicht "talk mit Chris"! :q
Hat überhaupt nichts mit "passt nicht in den Kram zu tun" sonst wäre ich echt nicht hier!


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, meine Zeit ist stark begrenzt, bin berufstätig, habe 3 HP und ein eigenes Forum, auf das ich aufpassen muss. Sorry, wenn ich nicht jedem auf jede Frage antworten kann.
> Aber schließlich ist das hier das Anglerboard in dem sich auch anderen unterhalten können und nicht "talk mit Chris"! :q
> Hat überhaupt nichts mit "passt nicht in den Kram zu tun" sonst wäre ich echt nicht hier!





das war dann mal die klasiche ausrede#6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

dok damit hat sich deine vermutung bestätigt#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, meine Zeit ist stark begrenzt, bin berufstätig, habe 3 HP und ein eigenes Forum, auf das ich aufpassen muss. Sorry, wenn ich nicht jedem auf jede Frage antworten kann.


Akzeptiert.
Vielleicht werden dann in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit (das meine ich ernst, weiss wie das ist!!!) meine Fragen vorrangig beantwortet, da diese scheinbar nicht nur mich interessieren und diese Fragen doch offensichtlich auch einige davon abhalte nmitzumachen bzw. diese Aktion und den Hintergrund eher kritisch sehen lassen:

Wer ist bei dieser Aktion verantwortlich dabei ausser Marc der im Impressum steht?
Was, wie und von wem was wird /soll da was gemacht werden? Also welche Aktionen, welche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc..
Wann und wie und von wem wird das entschieden (bzw. in welchem "Gremium")??
Hat einer der da seine Unterschrift geleistet hat dann (wenn ja, in welcher Weise) ein Mitspracherecht bei solchen Entscheidungen??
Zu was dienen die Unterschriften genau, was soll damit unterstützt werden, zuz was werden diese Unterschriften eingesetzt (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Offene Briefe,) oder sol das nur dazu dienen das Potential für eine solche Aktion abzuschätzen??

Reicht glaube ich mal fürs erste, bei Bedarf kommt noch mehr)


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

thomas du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das du/wir da ne antwort drauf bekommen das geht unter wie ein stein im wasser


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied besteht das schon, eigentlich 2:
> Ein Blankocheck könnte dazu führen, dass Dein Konto plätzlich leer ist und Du kannst nichts dagegen machen. Wenn Du Deinem Namen hinterlässt, passiert nix mit Deinem Geld!
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Seite blanko also weiß und unbeschriftet ist. Es stehen einige Punkte drin!


 
Da das ja der einzige Punkt ist, auf den Du eingegangen bist:

Ob am Ende mein Konto leer ist, oder mit meinem Namen unter einer Kampagne, deren Formulierung zum Zeitpunkt der Unterschrift nicht dargelegt ist, am Ende ein pauschaler C&R Zwang das Ergebnis ist, ist eigentlich irrelevant, denn in beiden Fällen geschieht mit meiner Unterschrift das gleiche: Man benutzt meine Unterschrift für Dinge, die ich nicht vorab weiß. 

Insofern ist der Vergleich sehr wohl treffend.


----------



## camilos (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hi,

...was ich von der Aktion halte, wissen es die jenigen, die es wissen sollten. Auf lange Diskussionen habe ich echt keinen Bock, finde ich aber lobenswert, dass Chris C. und Ali Wabbelbauch   mitlerweile ein recht interessantes Gespräch auf einer guten, vernünftigen Grundlage führen.

Es gibt aber irgendwelche Barbenflüsterer (et al.), die echt nichts zu sagen haben und trotzdem mit destruktiven Postings versuchen, die Sache aus einem vernünftigen Rahmen zu bringen.

Lieber nichts schreiben, bevor man mit solchen tollen Postings wie



> dok damit hat sich deine vermutung bestätigt#6


 
oder 



> das war dann mal die klasiche ausrede#6


 
die Diskussion stört, unabhängig davon, wie man zu der Sache steht.

Ich weiß, mein Posting hat auch nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun, aber ich verfolge (noch) den Thread recht aufmerksam und ich finde es bedauerlich, dass es immer wieder versucht wird, ihn mit Destruktivpostings kaputt zu machen.

Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				camilos schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ...was ich von der Aktion halte, wissen es die jenigen, die es wissen sollten. Auf lange Diskussionen habe ich echt keinen Bock, finde ich aber lobenswert, dass Chris C. und Ali Wabbelbauch   mitlerweile ein recht interessantes Gespräch auf einer guten, vernünftigen Grundlage führen.
> 
> ...






ich will hier keine unruhe stiften ich habe nur hier meine meinung geäussert wie jeder andere auch damit das klar ist!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nunja Chris, die Fragen von Thomas würden mich auch brennend interessieren. 

Für gewöhnlich legt man Unterschriftenlisten irgendwem vor, um zu dokumentieren, dass soundsoviel Leute der gleichen Meinung sind. 

Aber bereits da fängt es ja schon an:

*Welcher* Meiung genau sind die denn? Sie haben eine Unterschrift abgeleistet aber unter welchem Text?


Die nächste Frage: 

*Wem* wird diese Liste vorgelegt, um zu dokumentieren, dass sie welcher Meinung auch immer sind?

Fischereibehörden? Tierschutzorganisationen? Umweltministerium? Bundesregierung? Landesregierung? 

Und daran angehängt die Frage: 

Was genau sollen diese Einrichtungen dann Eurer Meinung nach in die Wege leiten? Und sind diese Einrichtungen überhaupt dazu legitiert oder in der Lage etwas in die Wege zu leiten?

Da greifen wohl einige Dinge ineinander, die so einfach nicht sein dürften, oder?

Selbst wenn ich die Fischereibehörden überzeugen *sollte*, steht das Tierschutzgesetzt dahinter und die Tierschützer. 

Wer soll konkret was in die Wege leiten, ändern und korrigieren?


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist bei dieser Aktion verantwortlich dabei ausser Marc der im Impressum steht?


Marc, Andal, Stephan, Piotr,  Damian und ich! Demnächst inkl. Foto auf der Seite zu finden! 

Zu der Unterschriftenaktion:
Es gibt keine Unterschriftenaktion! Irgendwo zwischen Beitrag 36 und.... hab ich mich schon dazu geäußert. 

Aufgabenteilung:
Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich... Ihr erwartet doch nicht wirklich, dass wir jetzt festlegen wer, was und wann macht.  Das muss ich nciht mal meinem Vorgesetzen gegenüber machen, noch weniger hier im Forum! 
Wenn eine Konkrete Tätigkeit im Bezug auf Gesetzesänderung, Gesprächen mit Tierschützen oder Veratrnwortlichen uvm. ansteht, werdet Ihr es lesen.


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Jetzt noch mal etwas was mir auf der Seele liegt:

Warum meint Ihr (Thomas, Tony, Aali Barba und Voice), dass irgendjemand Euch Rechenschaft schuldig ist und wenn er diese nicht abgibt, dass das ganze Unternehmen unseriös ist?
Mit der Einsicht auf die Seite, habt Ihr keine Rechte an uns gekauft! Wir sind zu nichts verpflichtet und werden es nie sein, Euch gegenüber! Wenn das nicht akzeptabel ist, dann wird diese Diskusion zu nix führen. Denn eine Antwort erzwingen kann hier ihm Forum keiner!


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, daß die User mit Barben-Derivaten im Nick mit aller Gewalt versuchen, sich hier ähnlich kämpferisch zu präsentieren wie ihre geschuppten Namensvettern...

Nur wird hier wie im Wasser aus einem Weißfisch dadurch noch lange kein Salmonide...  

Da werden Vergleiche "bemüht", die so absurd sind, daß akuter Sehnervschwund droht, bloß um der eigenen Meinung um Gottes Willen doch den entsprechenden Nachdruck zu verleihen...

Es ist hier wie im richtigen Leben...

Fragen werden beantwortet und wenn sie das nicht bis zum letzten Punkt und Komma öffentlich getan werden, dann hat das seine Gründe, die nicht in Verscheierungsabsichten oder niederen Beweggründen zu suchen sind, sondern vielleicht in der Natur der Sache liegen, den wirklichen Gegern der Initiative nicht im Vorfeld Tür und Tor für wie auch immer geartete Aktionen zu öffnen...

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, daß Marc, dessen Ansprech-eMail-Adresse auf der C&R-Seite zu finden ist, sich Eurer Einwände, Eurer Wünsche etc. pp. annehmen wird und wenn sich herausstellt, daß, ich wiederhole mich da gern, Handlungsbedarf bzgl. Änderungen gegeben ist, auch gehandelt wird...

Wem diese Aussage nicht reicht, der soll doch bitteschön seine Stimme nicht abgeben, denn die Welt dreht sich nunmal nicht um jeden Einzelnen hier, was auch eine ziemliche Eierei ergäbe... |wavey:


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, daß die User mit Barben-Derivaten im Nick mit aller Gewalt versuchen, sich hier ähnlich kämpferisch zu präsentieren wie ihre geschuppten Namensvettern...
> 
> Nur wird hier wie im Wasser aus einem Weißfisch dadurch noch lange kein Salmonide...
> 
> ...





das hat nichts mit kämpferisch zu tun ich möchte nur was alle anderen oder die meisten hier auch wollen das alles zu verstehen sonst nichts


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Wem diese Aussage nicht reicht, der soll doch bitteschön seine Stimme nicht abgeben, denn die Welt dreht sich nunmal nicht um jeden Einzelnen hier, was auch eine ziemliche Eierei ergäbe... |wavey:


 
Genau - denke auch das alle Bedenken nun in zweistelliger Weise vorgetragen wurden und wer sich nun daran stört sich ja einfach nicht eintragen braucht - was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist warum hier ohne Ende immer wieder dagegen argumentiert wird...#c 
*Ich vermute* aber es zu wissen: Wenn wir die Schnauze aufmachen und was ändern wollen könnte es natürlich sein, dass wir schlafende Löwen wecken - es ist sogar wahrscheinlich. So, jetzt gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Ich stell mich dem Löwen, schließlich releasen wir ja alle (fast?) schonmal und können das uns gegenüber vertreten, also doch wohl auch noch außen! Oder können das einige nicht? Dann vielleicht aufhören mit angeln? Oder einfach Punkt 2:
- Schwanz einziehen und totschweigen...

Ich hab mich entschieden|wavey:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht ein ellenlanges Posting zu schreiben - und ich will zeitnah was dazu sagen - muss ich dann alles zitieren um nen 2-zeiler zu schreiben Rudi? Finds auch nervig...


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt noch mal etwas was mir auf der Seele liegt:
> 
> Warum meint Ihr (Thomas, Tony, Aali Barba und Voice), dass irgendjemand Euch Rechenschaft schuldig ist und wenn er diese nicht abgibt, dass das ganze Unternehmen unseriös ist?
> Mit der Einsicht auf die Seite, habt Ihr keine Rechte an uns gekauft! Wir sind zu nichts verpflichtet und werden es nie sein, Euch gegenüber! Wenn das nicht akzeptabel ist, dann wird diese Diskusion zu nix führen. Denn eine Antwort erzwingen kann hier ihm Forum keiner!


 
Ihr werbt für Unterstützung, also sollte der Unterstützende auch wissen, *was genau* er unterstützt. Nicht irgendwelche Wischiwaschi mein ich auch Dinge, die ja drei Seiten weiter stehen, keine Dinge, die unter falschen Überschriften abgehandelt werden, keine irreführenden Bezeichnungen, die in teilen inkompatibel sind mit den Dingen, die drei Seiten weiter stehen und "auch gemeint" sind. Die Seite mit der Unterschrift trägt NULL, NULLINGE, NJENTE Text dahingend, was man da gegen zeichnet. Ich brauch mich glaube ich nicht auf anderen Seiten in Ellenlange Beschwerdethreads zu zergehen, wenn ein e-bayer irgendwelche Versandkosten, die man als Abzocke bezeichnen könnte, in irgendwelchen AGS versteckt, die irgendwo stehen und hier in dem Fall wohlwollend beide Augen zudrücken, zumal es ja selbst auf den übrigen Sachen bis jetzt nicht einmal in einer Petition, einem Aufruf, einer Vorlage oder sonst was ausformuliert steht. 

Es braucht niemand Rechenschaft ablegen. Aber wenn man überzeugen will, dann sollte man es auch zumindest können und versuchen. 

Ich hab bisher die Seite noch nicht dahingehend gesichtet. Aber sollten sich dort Formulierungen wie "Die Angler", "Wir Angler", "Angler" oder auch nur "viele Angler" finden, so betrifft es mich sehr wohl und ab dem Punkt wäre ich alleine dadurch schon auf Kontra, weil sich jemand anmaßt, in meinem Namen etwas zu meinen. 

Ihr versucht Leute ins Boot zu zerren, die dort gar nicht hin wollen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hat noch jemand bei dem Zitat gestutzt: 

"Mit Ihrer Unterstützung werden wir gemeinsam die notwendigen Grundlagen für eine fischreiche Unterwasserwelt realisieren."

Erstens ganz schon blauäugig? großspurig? naiv?, zweitens: Wer ist "*W*ir"? Das Impressum ist äußerst dürftig. Keiner redet über das "*W*ie" der Realisierung dieses Vorhabens. Ich finde auch nirgendwo einen gültigen Petitionstext o.ä., der - an "*W*en" eigentlich? - gerichtet werden soll. "*W*ann?" Jede Menge Fragen mit "*W*" vorne. Da frage ich mich als Journalist, der schon vieles gesehen hat: *W*er macht da eigentlich *W*as und *W*ozu? Ist dieses Vorgehen nur zur Selbstbestätigung gedacht? Oder weiss jemand nicht, *W*ie es geht? 

Ich will ja gerne glauben, dass gute Absichten dahinter stecken. Aber solange die nicht zweifelsfrei erkennbar sind, solange die Sache nicht etwas transparenter wird und auch mal so was wie ein Aktionsplan aufgezeigt wird, kann ich da unmöglich zustimmen. Wenn die Falschen die richtige Initiative auf unprofessionelle Art angehen, dann kann das mehr schaden als nützen.


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr versucht Leute ins Boot zu zerren, die dort gar nicht hin wollen.



@Aali-Barba
Du bist völlig an der Realität vorbei und da solltest Du auch bleiben, dann kommen wir uns nicht in die Querre!#h

*Es wird keiner ins Boot gezerrt!
Keiner der Verantwortlichen wirbt hier in diesem Forum!
*


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> das hat nichts mit kämpferisch zu tun ich möchte nur was alle anderen oder die meisten hier auch wollen das alles zu verstehen sonst nichts


 
Dann nutze die Dir gegebenen Möglichkeiten zum dritten Male, indem Du Marc über die C&R-Seite eine eMail zukommen läßt...

Nachdem Du dich erstmal eingetragen hast, dann um Löschung Deiner Stimme gebeten hast um nun doch verstehen zu wollen... |wavey:


Immer nett locker bleiben, Aali-Barba, niemand der Initiatoren zerrt irgendwen ins Boot...

Wenn Du jedoch meinst, irgendwen dort hinauszerren zu müssen, dann nutze anstatt hier zu ramentern sinnvollerweise o.g. Zugangswege und auch Dir wird geholfen werden... #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Wem diese Aussage nicht reicht, der soll doch bitteschön seine Stimme nicht abgeben, denn die Welt dreht sich nunmal nicht um jeden Einzelnen hier, was auch eine ziemliche Eierei ergäbe... |wavey:


 
Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt, würde nun vermuten, Ihr seid gar nicht daran interessiert, irgendwen über irgendwas zu informieren, sondern wünscht nur kommentarlos dessen Unterschrift unter einem Schreiben, dessen text Ihr Euch dann noch ausdenken werdet und der sicherlich nicht ganz zu Eurem persönlichen Schaden ausfallen dürfte. Gegenrede allerdings scheint unerwünscht, egal welche Fehler es auch enthalten mag.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du jedoch meinst, irgendwen dort hinauszerren zu müssen, dann nutze anstatt hier zu ramentern sinnvollerweise o.g. Zugangswege und auch Dir wird geholfen werden... #h


 
Mag ja sein, dass Eure Crew meint, im Namen aller Angler sprechen zu können, aber im Namen der hiesigen Bordmoderation sprecht Ihr sicher nicht auch noch. 

Daher sieh es mir nach, dass ich hier weiterhin schreibe, solange ich nicht von der hiesigen Moderation aufgefordert werde, dies zu unterlassen. 

Ist das angekommen?


----------



## vk58 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand bei dem Zitat gestutzt:
> 
> "Mit Ihrer Unterstützung werden wir gemeinsam die notwendigen Grundlagen für eine fischreiche Unterwasserwelt realisieren."
> 
> ...


Da merkt man den Profi in der Kunst des Formulierens. Hut ab! Besser kann man es nicht formulieren!#6


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieses Vorgehen nur zur Selbstbestätigung gedacht? Oder weiss jemand nicht, *W*ie es geht?
> 
> Ich will ja gerne glauben, dass gute Absichten dahinter stecken. Aber solange die nicht zweifelsfrei erkennbar sind, solange die Sache nicht etwas transparenter wird und auch mal so was wie ein Aktionsplan aufgezeigt wird, kann ich da unmöglich zustimmen. Wenn die Falschen die richtige Initiative auf unprofessionelle Art angehen, dann kann das mehr schaden als nützen.


Keiner von uns braucht einer Selbstdarstellung, sonst wären Namen und Fotos als erstes auf der Seite. Dass wir nicht 100% wissen wie es geht, das wird wohl sein. Denn die Seite ist, die erste in der Art, gerade mal 10 Tage alt und von Vollblutanglern auf die Beine gestellt worden und nicht von Juristen, Politikern oder Journalisten! Daher ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wenn Interessenten, die sich scheinbar damit auskennen, so wie Du Wasserptscher, uns Verbeserungsvorschläge oder Kritikpinkte per Email schicken. Ich wiederhole mich ungern aber wie schon geschrieben, die Seite wird sich verändern!

Profesionell wird die Seite nie sein, da es keiner von uns beruflich macht.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Daher sieh es mir nach, dass ich hier weiterhin schreibe,[...]


 
Es ging nicht ums Schreiben, sondern ums Ramentern...

Das ist nun sicherlich auch bei Dir angekommen... |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba
> Du bist völlig an der Realität vorbei und da solltest Du auch bleiben, dann kommen wir uns nicht in die Querre!#h


 
Ich geb Dir eine zweite Chance zu einer Antwort ohne Beleidigung. Vielleicht nutzt Du sie ja. 

Nur als Denkanstoß: Selbst mit 10.000 Unterschriften hättet Ihr gerade mal einen winzigen Bruchteil der hier legitimierten Angler beisammen. Dann Aktionen einzuleiten, die A) wie bereits mehrfach angemahnt, in den Augen nicht weniger eine Gefahr enthalten und B) eigentlich kaum Handlungsbedarf haben, da sich die Fälle derjenigen, die wegen Releasen einen auf die Mütze gekriegt haben an einer Hand abzählen lassen und die zudem nicht einmal wegen des releasens sondern wegen der wohl innigst geliebten Fotosessions ausgelöst wurden, das halte ich wiederum für etwas Realitätsfern.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging nicht ums Schreiben, sondern ums Ramentern...
> 
> Das ist nun sicherlich auch bei Dir angekommen... |wavey:


 
Auch fürs Ramentern brauche ich glaube ich keinen Dispenz von Dir, oder?


----------



## aal-andy (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn die "Aktionisten" Kritik nicht persönlich nehmen würden sondern diese als konstrutktiv auffassen mit der Möglichkeit druch etnsprechende Änderungen/Mitarbeit (noch) mehr Angler positiv zu erreichen (in wie weit dazu einige der hier postenden Befürworter mit ihrem Stil "beitragen" sollte man auch mal überlegen bzw. sei dahingestellt!)


 
Da hast Du mir aus der Seele gesprochen !! Überzeugungsarbeit und Verständnis seitens der Aktionisten sind hier gefragt. Kritik, Ideen, Meinungen und vielleicht sogar Verbesserungsvorschläge seitens der unterschiedlichen Anglergruppen tun ihr Positives dazu. Wenn durch diese Aktion etwas erreicht werden soll, müssen wir Angler nunmal geschlossen dahinterstehen. Dazu gehört aber auch ein gewisses Einlenken und Kompromissbereitschaft seitens der Aktionisten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Warum meint Ihr (Thomas, Tony, Aali Barba und Voice), dass irgendjemand Euch Rechenschaft schuldig ist und wenn er diese nicht abgibt, dass das ganze Unternehmen unseriös ist?



Natürlich braucht uns (bzw. mir persönlich) niemand Rechenschaft in irgendeiner Weise ablegen.

Aber es wird ja deutlich darum geworben sich da einzutragen, also digital seinen (mehr oder weniger, ist ja Ansichtssache ) guten Namen für etwas herzugeben. Ob das hier im Forum passiert oder auf Eurer Seite ist dabei vollkommen unerheblich. Das sind Fragen die sich jeder stellen sollte oder stellt, der sich da eintragen will.

Alles was ich will ist genau zu wissen was mit dieser Unterschrift, dem eintragen da eben passiert, was also genau mit meiner "Stimme", meinen (mehr oder weniger ) guten Namen da passiert, für  was er verwendet wird.

Nochmal:
Selbstverständlich habe ich kein Recht Rechenschaft zu fordern.

Aber bevor ich für irgendwas meinen (mehr oder weniger) gute Namen hergebe interessiert mich das persönlich einfach, unabhängig davon ob ich ein Recht habe Rechenschaft zu fordern.

Und wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich da sicher nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht.

Die Frage ist auch neben anderen (noch) nicht beantwortet, was für einem Zweck nun denn eigentlich diese Sammlung von Unterschriften/Eintragungen dienen soll???


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gehört aber auch ein gewisses Einlenken und Kompromissbereitschaft seitens der Aktionisten.



Und die ist 100%ig da!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Daher ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wenn Interessenten, die sich scheinbar damit auskennen, so wie Du Wasserptscher, uns Verbeserungsvorschläge oder Kritikpinkte per Email schicken. Ich


Dann solltet Ihr mal hier im Thread lesen, wo sicherlich schon genug Vorschläge kamen (die dann oft genug von "Aktionisten" "abgebügelt" wurden!).

Als erstes wäre da Transparenz wichtig (siehe voriges Posting von mir).


----------



## aal-andy (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Sorry Chris, das kann ich leider nicht so richtig erkennen. Ich sehe in den letzten Postings immer nur persönliche Attacken. Gebt dem Kind einen anderen Namen, schreibt auf der Homepage klar den Inhalt und die Ziele eurer Aktion, und ich werde beide Hände dafür heben !!


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist auch neben anderen (noch) nicht beantwortet, was für einem Zweck nun denn eigentlich diese Sammlung von Unterschriften/Eintragungen dienen soll???



Dann durchblättere meine Antworten und Du wirst die gesuchte Antwort finden! 
Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, es steht niergens auf der HP, was mit oder was nicht mit dem Eintrag passiert! Das wird geändert, versprochen!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Mein Fazit gegen Mittag:

In meinen Augen recht harmlose Fragen hinsichtlich der Ziele, der Vorgehensweise und den Ansprechpartnern, die man damit aufzusuchen gedenkt, lösen eine kollektive Blockadehaltung der Initiatoren aus, die sich statt einer kurzen Erläuterung und Aufklärung des Themas lieber darin zergehen, anderen zu erklären, dass es sie sinngemäß einen feuchten Schmutz angeht, was man mit deren Unterschrift zu tun gedenkt und Kritikern wird mehrfach angeraten zu schweigen, um dieses Treiben nicht weiter zu behindern. 

Das war zwar ein wenig überzogen formuliert, trifft aber glaube ich den Kern der Sache trotzdem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, es steht niergens auf der HP, was mit oder was nicht mit dem Eintrag passiert! Das wird geändert, versprochen!


Endlich ein erster Schritt!!
Gut!!!!
Weiter so!!!!

Ich erweitere dass dann gleich um folgendes Wort:
KONKRET!!

Wird sicher ausser mir auch noch einige interessieren!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, es steht niergens auf der HP, was mit oder was nicht mit dem Eintrag passiert! Das wird geändert, versprochen!


 
Bravo. Ein erster Schritt. #6


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Chris, das kann ich leider nicht so richtig erkennen. Ich sehe in den letzten Postings immer nur persönliche Attacken. Gebt dem Kind einen anderen Namen, schreibt auf der Homepage klar den Inhalt und die Ziele eurer Aktion, und ich werde beide Hände dafür heben !!


Die Vorschläge sollten schon akzeptabel sein und wer nicht einfach angenommen, nur weil eine Handvoll Gegner es so haben will!

Das Kind bekommt keinen anderen Namen!
Die Initiative wird transparenter (das schreibe ich schon zum xxx Mal)
Genau so wie, dass die genauen Tätigkeiten zu Zielen und Zielverwirklichungen auch folgen werden. 

Übrigens, der einige, der einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag begracht hat war Toni!


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das war zwar ein wenig überzogen formuliert, trifft aber glaube ich den Kern der Sache trotzdem.



Es tifft Deine Meinung, mehr nicht!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Der nächste Schritt wäre nun eigentlich (fast schon einen Schritt zu spät, wie ich meine), dass der Unterschreibende auch weiss, was er unterscheibt. 

Konkret: Wie lautet der Text dessen, mit dem nachher was passiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Übrigens, der einige, der einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag begracht hat war Toni!


Jetzt bin ich aber beleidigt)
Ich hielt meine Anmerkungen/Vorschläge etc. auch durchaus für konstruktiv :-((((((


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Es tifft Deine Meinung, mehr nicht!


 
Ich möchte jetzt diesbezüglich keine Umfrage machen müssen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Dritter konkreter Vorschlag:

Ist eine selektive Entnahme gleichzusetzen mit C&R? 

Wenn ja, dann ist auch der Name der Aktion richtig gewählt. Wenn nicht, ist der Name falsch gewählt und sollte auch diesbezüglich geändert werden.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kind bekommt keinen anderen Namen!


 
Nun verstehe ich nicht so recht warum Du das stellvertretend für alle so feststellen kannst? WENN nun ein großer Teil der Angler zustimmen würde wenn man den Titel ändert - ja super! wo ist das Problem?#c 

Ali - schreib dem herrn der HP doch einfach mal ne Mail - dann siehst Du doch ob er drauf eingeht... 

@Thomas: Du hast meinen Vorschlag von gestern leider nicht wahrgenommen nen Thread aufzumachen, also mach ichs selbst...#c 

LG by Andy


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Vierter Vorschlag - eher eine Frage:

Um nachher eine wasserdichte Gesetzeskonforme Neuregelung zu haben, bedarf es wohl auch der entsprechend kompetenten Ansprechpartner, die auch in der Lage sind, dies überhaupt ändern zu können. 

Wer genau sollte das Eurer Meinung nach sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> @Thomas: Du hast meinen Vorschlag von gestern leider nicht wahrgenommen nen Thread aufzumachen, also mach ichs selbst...


Vollkommen ok., dafür ist das Anglerboard doch da.


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun verstehe ich nicht so recht warum Du das stellvertretend für alle so feststellen kannst? WENN nun ein großer Teil der Angler zustimmen würde wenn man den Titel ändert - ja super! wo ist das Problem?#c



Der Grund ist doch einfach: Wir haben uns alle für diesen Namen entschieden!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Darf ich euch bitten alle hier abzustimmen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65982

Ich zwing auch keinen...:q  (Das ist ein kleiner Joke und kein Seitenhieb!!)

Lg by Andy


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> (Das ist ein kleiner Joke und kein Seitenhieb!!)
> 
> Lg by Andy


 
Ich hab abgestimmt, wie wohl die meisten Nichtangler abstimmen würden. 

(Das war kein Joke, sondern ein Seitenhieb)


----------



## aal-andy (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kind bekommt keinen anderen Namen!


 
Gerade das ist doch wohl das Hauptproblem warum ein großer Teil der Aktion nicht zustimmt, weil mit der Formulierung C&R, und das, durchaus zurecht, weitaus andere und vor allem negative Dinge in Verbindung gebracht werden #d. Ihr könnt noch so oft C&R = Selektive Entnahme schreiben, es ist einfach nicht überzeugend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Nochmal beschweren))


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Übrigens, der einige, der einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag begracht hat war Toni!
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber beleidigt)
> Ich hielt meine Anmerkungen/Vorschläge etc. auch durchaus für konstruktiv :-((((((



Ich will "Absolution" )))


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade das ist doch wohl das Hauptproblem warum ein großer Teil der Aktion nicht zustimmt, weil mit der Formulierung C&R, und das, durchaus zurecht, weitaus andere und vor allem negative Dinge in Verbindung gebracht werden #d. Ihr könnt noch so oft C&R = Selektive Entnahme schreiben, es ist einfach nicht überzeugend.



@Aal-Andy
Und genau das ist der Punkt, wo unsere Meinungen auseinander gehen!
Man kann es nicht jeden Recht machen. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass wenn wir einen anderen Namen gewählt hätten andere mit Gegenargumenten kommen würden. Was richtig oder falsch ist, ist in dem Fall Ansichtssache. Ob es dienlich ist oder nicht, kann keiner feststellen!


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal beschweren))
> 
> 
> Ich will "Absolution" )))




Du bekommst bestimmt gleich die letzte Ölung!


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Thomas
Also ich fand Deine Vorschläge mist! :q
Außer den Vorschlag mit dem Germanistik-Forum und der kam von mir! :q

Nein... mal im ernst! Alles ist steigerungsfähig auch die HP, wir haben jetzt enige Anmerkungen angenommen und werden sie hoffentlich auch schnellstens umsetzen. Dazu gehört nicht die Namensänderung, Leute!


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

so ich hab mich mal auf den neusten stand gebracht... manchmal steht einem der broterwerb ganz schön im wege....
ich werd erst mal auf die frage vom chris antworten : warum ich diese aktion unseriös finde....
ich bin der meinung, dass ihr eigendlich nur eins wollt, legaliserung von c&r. deshalb finde ich den titel richtig ... für das was erreicht werden soll.
damit so viele stimmen wie möglich erreicht werden wird von euch der begriff c&r neu definiert, damit er für angler allgemeingültigkeit erlangt.
der einzige, der das offen zugibt ist frühling... aber nur dafür meinen respekt frühling..... auf meine frage ob er die aktion unterstützen und vorantreiben würde wenn der schuss nach hinten losgeht, also in einem mitnahmeverbot enden würde sagte er ja..... (nachzulesen vor ca 400 einträgen)
weiter... das ihr überhaupt in frage stellt, dass man inhalte, ziele und durchführungswege und konsquenzen VOR abgabe der unterschrift wissen will.... eure kommentare beginnen dann meist mit ...ihr verlangt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft....
die art und weise wie hier die zuständigkeiten formuliert werden... keine zuständigkeit keine verantwortung......
einige wenige gründe warum ich eure seite für unseriös halte.
so nun zu dem punkt den ich gefährlich halte.... ihr sammelt unterschriften von anglern die meinen das richtige zu tun weil ihr von selektiver entnahme und aufklärung sprecht.... was ihr wollt hat frühling ganz klar durch sein oben genntes ja gesagt....C&R um JEDEN preis.
das gefährdet mein lieblingshobby.... und deshalb ist die diskussion hier für mich nie zuende. eins kann man euch meiner meinung nach nicht vorwerfen, dass das was ihr wollt nicht auf eurer seite steht... wenn man die seite kritisch liest findet man alles da geschrieben
voice


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Sorry voice, aber was Du mir da in den Mund legst ist eine Frechheit, denn so wurde es von mir weder gesagt, noch geschrieben und auch nicht gemeint...

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich für eine Initiative einstehe, wohl wissend, daß sie im Fall der Fälle, und sei es auch noch so unwahrscheinlich, ein Eigentor werden könnte, oder ob ich es bewußt und gezielt darauf anlege, daß Fangen nur mit der Maßgabe stattfinden darf, daß der Fang zu 100 % zurückgesetzt wird, denn das will niemand der Initiatoren, sei Dir nochmals ganz sicher...

Ich hoffe, nun hast auch Du das verstanden...

Alles weitere führe ich auf Deine selektive Wahrnehmung zurück, Danke...


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> daß der Fang zu 100 % zurückgesetzt wird, denn das will niemand der Initiatoren, sei Dir nochmals ganz sicher...



Das kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen!
Denn die Risiken bei einem 100%igem Entnahmeverbot sind uns bekannt. 
Auch hierzu werden Infos zu finden sein. 

Aber Vioce, ich glaube wir können schreiben, was wir wollen. Du hast Dir Deine Meinung geblidet und legst alles so aus, wie Du es gerne hättest. Es sei Dir auch gegönt!


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich für eine Initiative einstehe, wohl wissend, daß sie im Fall der Fälle, und sei es auch noch so unwahrscheinlich, ein Eigentor werden könnte, oder ob ich es bewußt und gezielt darauf anlege, daß Fangen nur mit der Maßgabe stattfinden darf, daß der Fang zu 100 % zurückgesetzt wird, denn das will niemand der Initiatoren, sei Dir nochmals ganz sicher..."

ich denke mal das bezieht sich auf diesen satz von mir
"was ihr wollt hat frühling ganz klar durch sein oben genntes ja gesagt....C&R um JEDEN preis"
sorry frühling das ist in meinen augen keine frechheit sondern nur zuende gedacht. wenn du von wohl wissend sprichst und davon, das diese gefahr besteht, ist das für mich ein zu hoher preis... wir können uns um das wort jeden streiten, da bin ich bereit das wort diesen  für jeden auszutauschen.
ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass du mord legalisieren möchtest.
voice


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ich lege nicht aus chris ich zitiere.... am liebsten von eurer seite... als du von aufklärung als ziel sprachst und auf eurer seite steht da etwas ganz anderes... ich habs ins forum kopiert...erinnerst du dich...du bist nur nicht drauf eingegangen.
voice bin in ner stunde wieder da......


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Aal-Andy
> Und genau das ist der Punkt, wo unsere Meinungen auseinander gehen!
> Man kann es nicht jeden Recht machen. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass wenn wir einen anderen Namen gewählt hätten andere mit Gegenargumenten kommen würden. Was richtig oder falsch ist, ist in dem Fall Ansichtssache. Ob es dienlich ist oder nicht, kann keiner feststellen!


 
Ich finde, voice hat es ziemlich treffend formuliert. Ich ergänze:

Euer Anliegen ist es meiner Meinung nach richtig gesagt nicht, es jedem Recht zu machen. Euer Anliegen ist meiner Meinung nach einzig und alleine, es der C&R Fraktion Recht zu machen. Insofern stimmt auch dann der Rest Deines Beitrages, der sich damit beschäftigt, wem es dient und es erklärt auch IMHO schlüssig, wieso Euch gerade der Name, den dieses Kind trägt, derart wichtig ist.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich schreib's gerne nochmal ganz langsam, voice...

Eine recht unwahrscheinliche "Gefahr" einzukalkulieren, weil man sie nicht zu 100 % ausschließen kann, was niemand, völlig egal wobei, jemals kann, gleichzusetzen mit dem Wollen um jeden Preis ist ein deutlicher Unterschied und hat mit konsequentem Zuendedenken auch nicht ansatzweise zu tun...

Es sei denn, man hat den ganzen Tag einen neben sich herlaufen und nimmt sich infolgedessen morgens schon zwei Jacken vom Haken...

Davon, Dir das zu unterstellen, voice, bin ich aber noch ein Stückchen entfernt, wobei ich zugeben muß, daß das Stückchen immer kürzer wird...

Mensch Kerl, wir sind doch fast ein Baujahr, nun mach' Dich doch nicht mit Nachdruck zum Gespött der Leute hier, denn das färbt hinterher noch ab... |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich entschuldige mich für meine ausfallenden Worte von Gestern und versuche den derzeitigen Stand der Diskussion mal sachlich zusammen zu fassen

Hier diskutieren drei Gruppen von Anglern.

1. Vertreter des C&R, die der Ansicht sind man sollte jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, damit er später noch mal Fangbar ist.

2. Angler die situativ entscheiden ob sie einen Fisch entnehmen oder nicht.
Sozusagen selektiv.

3. Angler die jeden Fisch entnehmen, weil sie ihn als ihre Beute, als ihr Eigentum verstehen.

Weiterhin wird hier über eine Seite diskutiert, die namentlich Position 1. vertritt, aber gleichzeitig inhaltlich eher von Fischer vertreten werden müßte, die sich der zweiten Position hingezogen fühlen.
Man muß feststellen, dass es sich hierbei nur um eine Meinungsäußerung handelt. Eine bei irgendwelchen Stellen, z.B. den Landwirtschaftsministerien der Länder, vorlegbare Unterschriftenliste ist das nicht. Dazu sind solche Emaillisten zu leicht manipulierbar.

Die eigentliche Problematik ist, dass hier Leute aufeinander einprügeln, die überwiegend der zweiten Position anhängen. Es wird dabei natürlich auf bestimmte Reizworte reagiert und immer dann wird es unsachlich.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die drei verschiedenen Ansichten nicht konsensfähig sind. 
Ein sehr unangenehmes Beispiel ist das mit den "Neudeutschen", die die Karpfen umbringen um sich davon zu ernähren.
Dazu kommt das der Begriff C&R tatsächlich wertend besetzt ist. Auch wer ab und zu einen Fisch oder sogar die meisten seiner Fänge zurücksetzt ist kein Vertreter dieser Fraktion.
Die Weigerung der Betreiber dieser Seite, dieses konstruktiv aufzunehmen ist schwer nachzuvollziehen, da ja eigentlich ihr Interesse die inhaltliche Zustimmung sein sollte.
Immer dann, wenn so etwas sachlogisch nicht zu verstehen ist, kommen natürlich Spekulationen auf, ob der Motivation der Betreiber.

Wenn ich die Postings in diesem Thread richtig verstanden habe so findet doch die Forderung nach einer nachhaltigen Gewässerbewirtschaftung breiteste Zustimmung und der Streit entzündet sich an Begriffen, aber auch an Formalien die unklar sind oder unklar gehalten werden.

Meines Erachtens ist die Sache ausdiskutiert. Der Betreiber hat deutlich gemacht, warum er sich für diesen Namen entschieden hat und dass er nicht bereit ist diesen zu ändern. Wie zwingend diese Begründung jemanden erscheint ist vor Allem sein individuelles Problem.

Jeder kann für sich entscheiden ob er sich dadurch manipuliert fühlt oder nicht. Aus der Begründung des Betreibers ist ja herauszulesen, dass es für diese Benennung keinen zwingenden Grund gab und gibt und das er dennoch daran fest hält.

Also denkt daran vielleicht treffen wir uns mal am Wasser und müssen oder dürfen miteinander angeln. Also verhalten wir uns auch so.

Uli


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Bitte um Definition des Begriffs "C&R-Fraktion", Aali-Barba...


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]1. Vertreter des C&R, die der Ansicht sind man sollte jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, damit er später noch mal Fangbar ist.[...]


 
Bitte mal einen Nick nennen, Danke...


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> als du von aufklärung als ziel sprachst und auf eurer seite steht da etwas ganz anderes...



@Voice
Die ganze Seite "Aufklärung" oder wusstest Du schon, wie die Iren mit Beständen umgegangen sind und jetzt damit umgehen? Wusstest Du auch schon wie das Gehirn der Fische aufgebaut ist?
Mensch Voice, das ist AUFKLÄRUNG!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Definition des Begriffs "C&R-Fraktion", Aali-Barba...


 
Du verlangst doch nicht etwa ernsthaft, dass ich das hier nun erkläre? :q :q :q 

Es steht hier irgendwo in den threads


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal einen Nick nennen, Danke...


 
Äh??? Wozu???


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ergänzung:

Aber das werde ich sicherlich tun, sobald auch ich mal irgendwann eine Antwort auf die Dinge bekomme, die ich hier nachfrage und als Antwort dauernd sowas bekomme, wie jetzt gerade von Dir mal wieder


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich verlange gar nichts, sondern habe Eure Begrifflichkeiten aufgegriffen und bat um konkrete Beispiele für Eure Äußerungen...

Wird nicht wieder vorkommen... |wavey:


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier diskutieren drei Gruppen von Anglern.
> 
> 1. Vertreter des C&R, die der Ansicht sind man sollte jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, damit er später noch mal Fangbar ist.
> 
> ...



Uli,

hierbei stimme ich Dir nicht zu. Ich glaube, ich bin der "extremste" Releaser, der hier im Gespräch mitmacht. Auch in der C&R-Truppe, glaube ich!
Und trotzdem setze ich nicht zu 100% alles Fische zurück, sondern entnehme welche zum Verzerr, wenn ich es für sinnvoll halte.
Von 1-3 sind die diskutierenden User 1,5-2,5!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, der einige, der einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag begracht hat war Toni!


 
Bin immer noch bereit, welche zu machen oder noch lieber wäre es ja, gemeinsam hier mal welche zu formulieren  

... wenn nicht wieder gesagt wird, dass es unnütz ist, werde ich mich des wichtigen und interessanten Inhalts wegen wieder einklinken #h


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzung:
> 
> Aber das werde ich sicherlich tun, sobald auch ich mal irgendwann eine Antwort auf die Dinge bekomme, die ich hier nachfrage und als Antwort dauernd sowas bekomme, wie jetzt gerade von Dir mal wieder


 
Auch dazu habe ich mich bereits mehrfach geäußert... |wavey: 

Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt wird hier Rede und Antwort gestanden, obwohl einem immer wieder das Wort im Munde herumgedreht wird und ab diesem Punkt gibt es weiterführende Informationen über die auf der Seite zu findende eMail-Adresse...

Wirklich so schwer...???


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verlange gar nichts, sondern habe Eure Begrifflichkeiten aufgegriffen und bat um konkrete Beispiele für Eure Äußerungen...
> 
> Wird nicht wieder vorkommen... |wavey:


 
Ist ja völlig ok das du Belege forderst. Kein Grund beleidigt zu sein. Ich helfe dir auch. Gib in die Suchfunktion des Forum Catch and Release ein. Durchstöbere die einzelnen Antworten zu diesem Begriff und du wirst sicher einige Vertreter dieser Position finden. Ist im Grunde nicht schwer.

Ein kleiner Nachtrag. Wenn die Seite nicht Catch and Release, sondern Catch and Decide, wie unter dem Namen von Carp4fun heißen würde, dann würde die Auseinandersetzung hier erheblich moderater ausfallen. Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass die Aussagen eine Aufforderung zu einem Bewußtseinswandel sein sollen und das es nicht um die Erhöhung von Vorschriften geht, die das Angeln einschränken.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Uli,
> 
> hierbei stimme ich Dir nicht zu. Ich glaube, ich bin der "extremste" Releaser, der hier im Gespräch mitmacht. Auch in der C&R-Truppe, glaube ich!
> Und trotzdem setze ich nicht zu 100% alles Fische zurück, sondern entnehme welche zum Verzerr, wenn ich es für sinnvoll halte.
> Von 1-3 sind die diskutierenden User 1,5-2,5!


 
Ja Chris da machst du Recht haben. Aber ich habe auch nur versucht Positionen darzustellen. Das dieses dann etwas pointiert geschieht und alles was dazwischen liegt nicht vorkommt ist nur schwer zu vermeiden.

Aber toll das du dem Rest zustimmst.

Uli


----------



## Carphunter 76 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Dabei, Dabei !!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verlange gar nichts, sondern habe Eure Begrifflichkeiten aufgegriffen und bat um konkrete Beispiele für Eure Äußerungen...
> 
> Wird nicht wieder vorkommen... |wavey:


 
Du merkst es nichtmal. Das war ein freies Zitat aus großen teilen Eurer Antworten in den Postings 2 bis 399 :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Voice
> Die ganze Seite "Aufklärung" oder wusstest Du schon, wie die Iren mit Beständen umgegangen sind und jetzt damit umgehen? Wusstest Du auch schon wie das Gehirn der Fische aufgebaut ist?
> Mensch Voice, das ist AUFKLÄRUNG!


 
Sorry, aber die Sache mit dem gehirn halte ich nur zum teil für Aufklärung, der Rest ist Rechtfertigung, derer man sich gerne bedient, um eine bestimmte Sache schön zu reden ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Welche bestimmte Sache, Aali-Barba...???


----------



## hecht 1 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ich auch....#6


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@frühling.... ich sehe den nicht der neben mir herläuft und das ich mich zum gespött der leute mache liegt wohl im auge des betrachters. die verwunderung darüber, dass wir ein jahrgang sind teile ich allerdings mit dir. aber manchmal sind es ja die lebensumstände, die menschen so machen wie sie sind.
@sundvogel...
das ist nicht ganz so wie du schreibst....
eine fraktion sagt auch: in der momentanen gesetzgebung fühle ich mich aufgehoben und möchte keine veränderung.
1. weil die strafverfolgung des releasens faktisch nicht stattfindet.
2. man reines c&r moralisch ethisch ablehnt
3. eine neuregelung zu einer den nachbarländern angeglichene form mit fangverboten führen könnte.

dazu kommt, dass wenn eine neuregelung angeregt werden sollte, diese in kompetente hände gelegt werden sollte und nicht von hobbyrevoluzzern betrieben werden sollte, um die gefahr des in die hose gehens zu minimieren.
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Moin @ all,

Habe mich endlich wieder in die Problematik reingelesen! 
Und ich muss zugeben, es macht im Großen und Ganzen bestimmt wieder Spaß, sich an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen!#6
Besonders gut gefallen haben mir unter anderem die Beiträge von Thomas und Aal-andy. Auch sundvogel hat sich anscheinend Gedanken gemacht, um dieser Diskussion fair und konstruktiv gegenüberzustehen und sogar einige Befürchtungen Aali-Barbas sind für mich endlich nachvollziehbar! Große klasse!#6 
Was für mich momentan leider noch nicht ganz verständlich ist, ist das strikte Festhalten seitens der Betreiber an der Begrifflichkeit des C&R. Ich kann zwar gut verstehen, dass ihr euch im Rahmen eurer Überlegungen für diesen Begriff entschieden habt und diesen auch als treffend für eure Aktion erachtet. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man jedoch auch ganz klar jene Angler sehen, die "schlechte Erfahrungen" diesbezüglich gemacht haben (z.B. Aali) oder einfach nichts mit diesem neudeutschen Begriff anfangen können.
Eine gewisse Transparenz der "Parole" würde der Aktion sicher keinen Abbruch tun. -Ganz im Gegenteil...
Es muss ja auch nicht alles sofort in Frage gestellt und abgeändert werden. -Aber zumindest in Betracht sollte man diese Anregung dennoch ziehen.#h 

Sascha


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@chris....
ich möchte weder, dass so mit unseren beständen umgegangen wird wie es die iren taten noch wie sie es heute tun.....
die sache mit dem gehirn.... auch eine sagen wir mal zweckbezogene deutung... wusstest du, dass die vorherrschende deutsche wissenschaftliche meinung immer noch die ist, dass fische durchaus ein schmerzempfinden haben.... nachzulesen auf http://www.catch-release.de/
voice


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

hi robin..
das sträuben der betreiber ist in meinen augen mehr als verständlich...
voice


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Carp4fun: Good Posting!!!#6  Finde auch das man auch auf Seiten der Betreiber das Ziel, dass möglichst viele Angler die Aktion zu unterstützen, nicht einer Begriffsstreiterei unterstellen darf! Schon das bisherige Ergebniss meiner Abstimmung spricht Bände...

Chris&Frühling: Sag Voice (und uns) doch mal bitte dass ihr welche von uns seid(auch wenn ihr das schon 5x geschrieben habt ), die Anglern das zurücksetzen von Fischen erlauben (nicht vorschreiben) wollen und dies damit erreichen wollen *zunächst mal alle zu sammeln* die das wollen! *Dannach (!)* kann man aus den eigenen Reihen oder extern jemanden bemühen, *der Ahnung mit dem Umgang mit Behörden/Tierschutzorganisationen/Verbänden hat* - und es somit professionell angehen kann. Ich denke nicht dass z.B. ich dazu in der Lage wäre 
Habe ich da ein richtiges Bild?

Und bitte - wer glaubt das Fische Schmerzen empfinden (nicht könnten!) und angeln geht - warum geht ihr noch??????????????????????????????????


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@andi....
ich habe nie behauptet, dass die seite darauf ausgelegt ist den anglern das entnehmen zu verbieten ....da kommt was falsch rüber..... ich sage nur, dass wenn c&r erlaubt wird, die gefahr des entnahmeverbots besteht (siehe nachbarländer) und diese gefahr durch die art der betreiber ohne konzept, ohne ziel und ohne klare verantwortlichkeiten und sagen wir mal einer notorischen kasschierung von kompetenz vervielfacht wird.
UND es nicht sein kann erst zu unterschreiben und dann sich um jemanden zu bemühen der "der Ahnung mit dem Umgang mit Behörden/Tierschutzorganisationen/Verbänden hat "
voice


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> wusstest du, dass die vorherrschende deutsche wissenschaftliche meinung immer noch die ist, dass fische durchaus ein schmerzempfinden haben.... nachzulesen auf http://www.catch-release.de/


 
Und er machts immer noch...#d 

Da steht im ersten Satz:

"Einige Wissenschaftler vertreten die Meinung, daß Fische auf Eingriffe, die Menschen Schmerzen bereiten, ebenfalls Schmerzen verspüren müßten"

Es ist eben NICHT die "Meinung VORHERRSCHENDER deutscher wissenschaftler" sondern "einige".
Und niemand (!) sagt das Fische ein "Schmerzempfinden haben" sondern "Schmerzen verspüren müßten".

Ich will diese Aussagen diesmal nicht werten, ich denke es reicht wenn sich jeder der lesen kann eine Meinung über solche Argumentationen bildet...:q 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@andi...
das ergebnis deiner abstimmung spricht wirklich bände....vor allem 160 hits bei knapp 40 votins... aber das hatte thomas ja vorhergesagt....
nennst du eine knappe führung für fangen und einige zurücksetzen ein ergebnis, dass vergleichbar ist mit einem fussballstadion mit 50 000 besuchern und 2 bekommen einen ball an den kopf.
voice


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich da ein richtiges Bild?



Nach 600 Beiträgen bist Du aber immer noch der einzige, der das richtig verstanden hat! :q


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

stimmt andi... die vorherrschende deutsche wissendschaftliche meinung ist gleichzusetzen mit die meinung vorherrschender deutscher wissenschaftler...
))
lies die seite doch noch einmal oder die seite die da veröffentlicht wird....
voice


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@andy... Und niemand (!) sagt das Fische ein "Schmerzempfinden haben" sondern "Schmerzen verspüren müßten".
erklär mir doch bitte mal den unterschied aus sichtweise des fisches....
voice


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> erklär mir doch bitte mal den unterschied aus sichtweise des fisches....
> voice



Ich kann nicht mehr! Wo ist bei Euch der Smilie mit der weißen Flagge? :q


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@chris.... nicht aufgeben... ich bin einfach zu blöd es zu verstehen....
"Nach 600 Beiträgen bist Du aber immer noch der einzige, der das richtig verstanden hat! "


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Welche bestimmte Sache, Aali-Barba...???


 
Schreibe ich auch auf die Liste, die ich dann abarbeite, sobald ich ne Antwort habe. :q


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @chris.... nicht aufgeben... ich bin einfach zu blöd es zu verstehen....


Deine Selbsteinschätzung finde ich jetzt bisschen zu extrem. Vielleicht siehst Du die Dinge viel komplizierter als sie sind!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite sollte man jedoch auch ganz klar jene Angler sehen, die "schlechte Erfahrungen" diesbezüglich gemacht haben (z.B. Aali) oder einfach nichts mit diesem neudeutschen Begriff anfangen können.


 
Ich könnte nicht sagen, dass ich besonders schlechte oder besonder mehr Erfahrungen gemacht hätte, die mich dazu bringen würden. Ich habe halt eine andere Auffassung vom Fischen, die sich entgegen anderslautender Bezeichungen, die man sich ab und an anlesen muss, nicht nur auf meinen Verdauungstrackt reduzieren läßt.

Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass auf der einen Seite der Mensch normalerweise auch tierische Lebensmittel zu sich nimmt, was dann übrigens auch die Frage von Angel-Andy beantworten dürfte, warum ich denn überhaupt angeln gehe, denn ich esse weder Fleisch noch Fisch im lebendigem Zustand, muss also zwangsläufig den Tod des jeweils zu verzehrenden Tieres in Kauf nehmen. Dahinter steht aber für mich die Frage, wie diese Lebensmittel gewonnen werden, mit welchem industriellen Aufwand und mit welchen Kollateralschäden das geschieht. 

Ab dem Punkt greift dann für mich die selektive Entnahme - also nicht Fisch um jeden Preis, sondern Fisch mit möglichst wenig Schaden für die Gesamtheit der Fische. 

Genau da läuft meine Meinung bezüglich Erhalt der Kapitalen und des Releasens auseinander mit der der Releaser, denn ich meine genügend gute Gründe zu haben, die Gen Theorie zur Weitergabe des Großwuchses anzuzweifeln oder zu widerlegen. Ich handele da nicht verantwortungslos aus meiner Sicht, nur auf Basis anderer Grundbedingungen. Ich entnehme also lieber einen Kapitalen als zwei Halbstarke und halte das nach meiner Entscheidungsfindung für richtig. 

Dem entgegen steht für mich eine andere Anschauung, die nun mal nachhaltig schon alleine dem Namen nach mit einem pauschalen releasen verknüpft ist. Nicht Feindbild aber gites Beispiel sind da Karpfenangler, die wirklich gezielt nur den dicken Brummern nachstellen und schon beim Aufstellen der Ruten im leben nicht auf die Idee kämen, den dann zu entnehmen.

Ab diesem Punkt sehe ich persönlich keine mit dem Tierschutz verinbare Sinnhaftigkeit mehr hinter dem Angeln, weil dabei der Fisch in meinen Augen nur noch reines Sportgerät ist und dies halte ich für verwerflich. 

Mit dieser Meinung stehe ich sicher nicht völlig alleine da. 

Um nochmals die dann oft gestellte Frage: "Warum gehst Du dann angeln?" zu beantworten:

Weil ich vorrangig erst mal angeln gehe, um einen Fisch zum verzehr zu angeln und wenn ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer der Meinung bin, dass dieser Fisch außer auf meinem Teller zu liegen noch wichtigere Aufgaben zu erfüllen hätte, die dem Gesamtbestand zugute kämen, setzte ich ihn zurück. Natürlich werte ich da. Aber ich habe durchaus Anfangs erst mal ein Ziel und dies ist glaube ich durchaus gut vereinbar mit dem grundgedanken, der mal dahinter gestanden hat, als man dem Bürger das Angeln erlaubte. 

Vielleicht erklärt das meine Abneigung, die wie ich meine auch gute Gründe hat und nicht wie oft behauptet, unreflektierte Vorurteile sind. 

Ich kann und will mich mit C&R nicht identifizieren, sehr wohl jedoch mit einer selektiven Entnahme. 

und anstatt hier gegeneinander los zu gehen, weil man auf diese dämlichen kleinen Buchstaben beharrt, könnte man gemeinsam und ohne diese Vorbehalte eine ganze Menge erreichen, aber wie man sieht, sind ja diese Buchstaben offenbar nicht verhandelbar. Daher eben meine Skepsiz dahingehend, welche Ziele man da welchen Dingen unterordnet. Das geschieht nämlich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

um die diskussion nochmal zu straffen und sich hier nicht in wortklaubereien zu verlieren:
Apell an die betreiber der internetseite:
lasst die seite doch bitte aus dem netz bis ganz klar ist was ihr wollt und wie ihr es erreichen wollt.
und wenn das geklärt ist lasst alle versuchen eine verbesserung der jetzigen situation zu erreichen"
voice


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"und anstatt hier gegeneinander los zu gehen, weil man auf diese dämlichen kleinen Buchstaben beharrt, könnte man gemeinsam und ohne diese Vorbehalte eine ganze Menge erreichen, aber wie man sieht, sind ja diese Buchstaben offenbar nicht verhandelbar. Daher eben meine Skepsiz dahingehend, welche Ziele man da welchen Dingen unterordnet. Das geschieht nämlich meiner Meinung nach."

....zwei nichtversteher ein gedanke....5....
voice


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> Apell an die betreiber der internetseite:
> lasst die seite doch bitte aus dem netz bis ganz klar ist was ihr wollt und wie ihr es erreichen wollt.



Voice, hast Du jetzt einen Anfall an Selbstüberschätzung? 
Von wegen Georg W. Bush ist der mächtigste Mann der Welt, das stimmt gar nicht! #d
Voice, |abgelehn!


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

dunkel ist der rede sinn ...chris....
es ist ein apell ... verstehst du.... APELL.......
es steht bis auch in der bibel: "es gibt keinen gott...... wer nur bis dahin liest ist verwirrt......doch es geht ja noch weiter ... mit....sagt der dumme"
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte nicht sagen, dass ich besonders schlechte oder besonder mehr Erfahrungen gemacht hätte, die mich dazu bringen würden....


 
Hier sehe ich jedoch ganz klar die Tatsache, dass es gravierende Probleme mit einigen Karpfenanglern aus deinem Verein gegeben hat. Und wir wollen nicht vergessen, dass du dich zunächst sogar auf einem neutralen Wege *für* eben jene Karpfenangler einsetzen wolltest, indem du die Vorgehensweise deines Vorstandes in dieser Sache arg in Frage gestellt hast.
Ist zwar schon `ne Weile her, aber du kannst dich bestimmt daran erinnern... Ich will nicht sagen, dass deine jetzige Sichtweise ausschließlich auf dieser Handvoll Karpfenangler beruht. -Dennoch, so meine ich, haben deine negativen Erfahrungen mit ihnen erheblich zu deiner persönlichen Meinungsbildung beigetragen.#h 

Sascha


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Voice, fang jetzt nicht mit biblischen Sprüchen an, sonst breche ich zusammen!
Wir sind hier in einem Angelforum, oder? Dann bleiben wir auch dabei!
Du "one-man-show" kannst natürlich apellieren, dadurch geht aber sehr stark die Ernsthaftigkeit des Themas verloren!


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 600 Beiträgen bist Du aber immer noch der einzige, der das richtig verstanden hat! :q


 
Ich glaube viel eher - ohne ihm nun zu nahe treten zu wollen - er ist einer der wenigen, die noch an das gute im Menschen glauben und die Option in Erwägung zieht, diese Aktion wäre völlig selbstlos.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> ...............Dennoch, so meine ich, haben deine negativen Erfahrungen mit ihnen erheblich zu deiner persönlichen Meinungsbildung beigetragen.#h
> 
> Sascha


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich würde eher sagen, dass ich genau das, was ich da gesehen habe, überall dort, wo ich hin schaue und überall dort, wo man sich mit Anglern unterhält, immer wieder bestätigt bekommt. Insofern scheint das wohl recht häufig so zu sein und eine ganze Menge Leute scheinen dahingehend geprägt zu sein. 

Ich gehe dann nur einen Schritt weiter und frage dann: Wieso ist das so? Sind es bei zig Leuten dann immer noch Vorurteile oder ist an den Vorurteilen doch irgendwo ein wahrer Kern. 

Nochmals und Hand aufs Herz bei der Antwort: Wenn sich ein Karpfenangler ans Wasser setzt und auf Karpfen fischt. Hat der nicht schon vor dem Aufbau der Rute A) den Wunsch und das Streben, den möglichst dicken zu fangen und B) schon vorab beschlossen, den eh wieder rein zu setzen? 

Wer ehrlich ist, sich auf ein ja oder nein als Antwort beschränkt, der wird dann schnell selber wissen, inwiefern da von außen hin nur angebliche Vorurteile das Bild versauen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nochmals und Hand aufs Herz bei der Antwort: Wenn sich ein Karpfenangler ans Wasser setzt und auf Karpfen fischt. Hat der nicht schon vor dem Aufbau der Rute A) den Wunsch und das Streben, den möglichst dicken zu fangen und B) schon vorab beschlossen, den eh wieder rein zu setzen?...


 

A.) ziemlich klares JA
B.) weniger klares NEIN
zu A.) Längst nicht immer geht es mir darum, einen außergewöhnlichen Fisch zu fangen. Angeln ist für mich weitaus mehr als das bloße Fangen von Fischen oder die Beschaffung von Nahrungsmitteln. Auf den möglichen Fang bin ich -und dafür bin ich sehr dankbar- nicht zwingend angewiesen. Auch ohne Fisch werde ich satt! Umso mehr freue ich mich, wenn ich trotzdem einen Fisch fange...

zu B.) Es gab schon etliche Tage und Nächte, in denen diese Aussage auf mich zutraf. Immerhin gab es aber auch Jahre in meinem Leben, die ich (fast) ausschließlich mit der Rute am Wasser verlebt -und dementsprechend auch viel gefangen habe. -Zuviel, um diese Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen zu können!
In diesem Jahr komme ich vielleicht grad` mal auf eine Handvoll Angelbesuche. Dementsprechend gering ist meine bisherige Ausbeute und desto eher konnte ich gefangene Fische auch sinnvoll verwerten. -Der Fisch meines Avatars wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch leben; einige wenige Hechte und Meerforellen dafür allerdings nicht mehr, weil ich sie gefangenen und anschließend gegessen habe. 

Ich hoffe, du findest ausreichend angreifbare Punkte in meiner Aussage...#6 

Sascha


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Na endlich sind wir bei den bösen Karpfenanglern angekommen.#6 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube viel eher - ohne ihm nun zu nahe treten zu wollen - er ist einer der wenigen, die noch an das gute im Menschen glauben und die Option in Erwägung zieht, diese Aktion wäre völlig selbstlos.


 
Jap - jedenfalls seh ich nicht in jedem Karpfenangler einen zurückgeblieben Typ mit Egoknacks der diesen versucht mit Riesenfischen (auf Film) zu kompensieren und mir dadurch mein Hobby zu verbieten (verbieten zu lassen...)...

Und Voice - Du bist der zweite der es in 12 Monaten geschafft hat auf meine Ignorierliste zu kommen...#6 

Chris, ich weiss nicht wie Du hier immer wieder die Finger an die Tastatur bekommst - ich hab schon nen langen Atem, wenn ich denke, das ich recht hab - aber wenn mir die Ignoranz und Selbstüberschätzung, Überheblichkeit und Verallgemeinerung sowie das erstellen von fiktiven Feindbildern in einer derartigen Quantität immer wieder vor den Augen flimmert würde ich
a) durchdrehen und meinen Bildschirm beißen bis er aus ist
b) kapitulieren

Es mag sein, dass ich durchaus immer zuerst an das positive glaube (vielleicht ist das auch garnicht schlecht?#c :q ) aber was ich mittlerweile aufgegeben hab zu glauben ist:

Dass sich endlich mal alle Angler zu einer Wand zusammenstellen die zusammen stehen und dafür auch mal 5 Grade sein lassen - das geht im übrigen an keinen bestimmten, ich schließe mich da auch mit ein!

So long, schön Abend noch#h


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@chris... ruhig brauner ruhig....das scheint ja bei dir gesundheitsschädliche auswirkungen anzunehmen.....
mal was allgemeines zu der weiteren art der auseinandersetzung...
wenn mich solche kommentare von den maßgeblichen machern dieser seite wie.
- ich habe einen neben mir gehen....
- ich mache mich zum gespött der leute...
- der vergleich mit george bush....
nicht in rage bringen, dann ist das mit der one man show doch ein eher kläglicher versuch.... ich lass mich einfach nicht drauf ein....

und wie in vielen familien das schwierigste kind oft das am meisten geliebte ist werde auch ich es dir lieber chris nochmal erklären....

der apell sollte als ein diskussionsansatz gesehen werden .. nicht als aufruf zur stilllegung der seite... ein ansatz über den man reden kann....
der vergleich mit der bibel ...mein lieber chris.. sollte dich nicht auffordern messdiener zu werden sondern sagen.... lasst uns versuchen die gesamtzusammenhänge im auge zu behalten und nicht aus sinnverfälschen teilsätzen an den kragen gehen....
bin aber gerne zu weiteren erläuterungen bereit 
voice


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@andi...ich weiss nicht du das lesen kannst ...weil ich nicht weiss wie ignore geht oder was es für auswirkungen hat....
aber das du mich ignorierst bedauere ich....
voice


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris, ich weiss nicht wie Du hier immer wieder die Finger an die Tastatur bekommst - ich hab schon nen langen Atem, wenn ich denke, das ich recht hab - aber wenn mir die Ignoranz und Selbstüberschätzung, Überheblichkeit und Verallgemeinerung sowie das erstellen von fiktiven Feindbildern in einer derartigen Quantität immer wieder vor den Augen flimmert würde ich
> a) durchdrehen und meinen Bildschirm beißen bis er aus ist
> b) kapitulieren



Irgenwie bleibt mir keine andere Wahl! Wenn ich mich nciht schnell genug äußere und einige der Tausend Fragen nicht beantworte, heißt es:

unseriös!
Ich habe natürlich die Möglichkeit es so stehen zu lassen, was aber falsch wäre! Als wir die Idee zu der Seite hatten, war uns klar, dass wir sobald diese online ist, wir Leute zu tun haben werden, die alles besser wissen und auch alles besser machen würden, wenn die es wollten und grundsätzlich gegen alles sind, weil nicht von ihnen!
Da muss man durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wenn ich das so lese hat sich der positive Ansatz (Posting 552) inzwischen wohl wieder erledigt und es wird anscheinend wieder persönlich.

Wenn Ihrs alle braucht, naja müsst ihr wissen - wenns aber zu heftig wird, wird dichtgemacht, hatte ich schon mal angekündigt.


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> der apell sollte als ein diskussionsansatz gesehen werden .. nicht als aufruf zur stilllegung der seite... ein ansatz über den man reden kann....



Als ob wir nicht schon genug Diskussionsansetze hätten!
Bleiben wir lieber bei denen, die auch diskutabel...


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich finde es reicht jetzt. Das ist ja vielleicht ein Hauen und Stechen.
Die Argumente sind ausgetauscht, am Ende werden die gezählt, die auf irgendwelchen Ignorierlisten landen.

Es ist wie immer bei diesem Thema.

Es ist an der Zeit, dass ein Moderator diesen Thread schließt.

Uli


----------



## camilos (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> lasst die seite doch bitte aus dem netz bis ganz klar ist was ihr wollt und wie ihr es erreichen wollt.
> und wenn das geklärt ist lasst alle versuchen eine verbesserung der jetzigen situation zu erreichen


 
Ich finde nicht, dass dies der richtige Weg wäre. Ich finde es gut, dass das Kind erstmals geboren wurde und das sollte erstmals mit unserer Unterstützung belohnt werden. Es gibt sicherlich Verbesserungspotenzial, keine Frage, (es wurden bereits gute und weniger gute Vorschläge im Laufe des Diskussion gemacht). Die Betreiber der Seite sollten einige berücksichtigen, andere lieber nicht....

Wie das Kind heisst oder heissen soll, ist eigentlich völlig uninteressant (C+R finde ich übringens einen prima Name, würde aber auch bei einer Umbennenung, die ich nicht glaube, dass stattfinden wird, die Sache unterstützen), wichtig ist es, dass etwas ins Rollen kommt, sonst werden wir den Zug einfach verschlafen...und dann wird es zu spät sein.

Eine solche Aktion braucht die Unterstützung aller Angler (und mit dem Begriff "Angler" meine ich all jene, die verantwortungsbewusst mit dem Fisch und dem Bestand unserer Gewässer umgehen, jeder von uns sollte die Messlatte für sich selber bestimmen und seine Haltung unter die Lupe nehmen). Nur wenn wir alle an einem Strang ziehen, werden wir die Sache ins Rollen bringen. Auch kritische, unangenehme Stimmen sind dabei gefragt, damit wir eine positive Entwicklung der Angelegenheit erleben können, und unsere Kinder nicht nach Holland fahren müssen, wenn sie den Drill eines schönen Hechtes erleben wollen.

Wenn die Seite letztendlich "Die nicht Kochtopfangler" heisst, ist es mir auch egal, meine Unterschrift werde ich darunter setzen.

Es ist echt peinlich, wie meine spanischen Angelkollegen über uns "Deutsche" lachen, wenn sie hören, dass die Anglerschaft es zugelassen hat, dass das Zurücksetzen der Fische per Gesetz veboten wird; manche glauben ich mache mich lustig über sie.

Wie heisst es so schön? "Rome was not built in a day". Gebt der Sache Zeit, ihr werdet sehen, dass sich was bewegen wird.

Etwas Off Topic: Ich werde aber irgendwie das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Kritiker in diesem Forum hauptsächlich deswegen so laut sind, weil diese Aktion nicht genau mit dem Forumsbetrieber abgesprochen wurde und seine Vorstellungen nicht berücksichtigt wurden (und damit meine ich nicht einen Voice oder einen Aali Baarba, ich finde sie stellen teilweise die kritischen Stimmen dar, die der Aktion gut tun)

Das war mein Senf...und jetzt muss ich weiter arbeiten....

Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap - jedenfalls seh ich nicht in jedem Karpfenangler einen zurückgeblieben Typ mit Egoknacks der diesen versucht mit Riesenfischen (auf Film) zu kompensieren und mir dadurch mein Hobby zu verbieten (verbieten zu lassen...)...


 
Ich auch nicht. Wäre das so, hätte ich sicherlich nicht vor einiger Zeit hier wochenlang herum diskutiert und gefragt, um genau diese Gruppe vor damals nach meiner Sicht unberechtigten Maßnahmen zu bewahren.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Man kann nicht einfach 1. ein sehr unklares Meinungsbild sammeln, dabei 2. en passant noch einen bereits bestehenden Begriff (C&R) verbiegen, 3. keinen Plan haben bzw. nicht verraten, wie man weiter vorgehen will, und sich hinterher wundern, dass die Leute 


			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> *unseriös!*



dazu sagen. Da hilft auch die beste Absicht nicht weiter. Und ich finde es in der Tat sehr bedenklich, wenn eine schlecht geplante, schlecht durchgeführte und - sag ich jetzt einfach mal so - voraussichtlich auch später schlecht vorgetragene Initiative eine gute Sache mehr gefährdet als sie ihr nützt.



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Als wir die Idee zu der Seite hatten, war uns klar, dass wir sobald diese online ist, wir Leute zu tun haben werden, die alles besser wissen und auch alles besser machen würden, wenn die es wollten und grundsätzlich gegen alles sind, weil nicht von ihnen!



Nee, so einfach solltest Du Dir's nicht machen! Was ist, wenn Deine/Eure Kritiker tatsächlich recht *haben*? Dann ist diese Kritik die letzte Warnung vor dem Desaster, und nicht bloß Besserwisserei. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich über alles Gute, was ich nicht selbst tun muss, und so schätze ich auch die anderen hier ein. Aber wenn's nicht gut ist? Tut mir leid, dass ich das so hart und deutlich sagen muss - BIS JETZT ist das ganze dilettantisch, auch wenn ich die gute Absicht anerkenne. 

Weil ich die gute Absicht anerkennen will, wundere ich mich allerdings auch, weshalb das Baby auf Teufel komm raus "Catch+Release" heissen soll. Ich sag doch auch nicht "Plätzchen" zu "Hundekuchen". Ihr meint doch "Selektive Entnahme" - ein halbwegs unbelasteter und sogar halbwegs selbsterklärender Begriff, im Gegensatz zu Duweisstschonwasichmeine.

Aus meiner Sicht realistische Ziele wären eine flexiblere Neuregelung der Schonmaße und mehr Handlungsfreiheit der "Fischereiberechtigten"  (Pächter, Vereine, ...) bei der Schonung der Bestände. Unrealistisch dürfte hingegen sein, ein Gesetz anzustreben, das den einzelnen "Fischereiausübungsberechtigten" (den Anglern) die Entscheidung überlässt. DAS KLAPPT NIE, KÖNNT IHR VERGESSEN! Ein solches Gesetz wird es nicht geben, das gibt es auch anderswo nicht. Kein Staat liebt die Anarchie, auch wenn sie sich Eigenverantwortung nennt. Und hat wirklich jeder Angler so viel Eigenverantwortung? Und den Überblick über die allgemeine Problematik und die umfassende Kenntnis des konkreten Gewässers, an dem er gerade angelt?


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@camilos......
ich denke, dass ein grosser anteil an der verunsicherung, des misstrauens und der hengstbissigkeit (ich schliese mich da ausdrücklich ein) aus der mangelnden erfahrung resultiert im umgang mit diesen verbänden und der gesetzgebung als solchen. ich kann deshalb nicht verstehen, dass bedenken die doc hat so einfach ignoriert werden. es sei denn man traut ihm die erfahrung auch nicht zu (wobei ich mich ausdrücklich ausschliesse). langsam geht mir die diskussion zu sehr in richtung dieser internetseite und zu wenig in die richtung ... was kann man alternativ machen....oder sollte man besser gar nichts machen.... vielleicht ist das ja ein dikussionsansatz.
was ich nicht glaube ist, dass die betreiber des angelboards gegen die art und weise sind, weil sie nicht maßgeblich beteilt wurden.... denn mal ehrlich ... wir reden hier nicht von einer so prachtvollen feder mit der sich doc oder thomas oder die anderen schmücken müssen um ernst genommen zu werden.
voice


----------



## schroe (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> was ich nicht glaube ist, dass die betreiber des angelboards gegen die art und weise sind, weil sie nicht maßgeblich beteilt wurden....



Tja,.......so ist das mit dem Glauben.:q


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@wasserpatscher....
"Nee, so einfach solltest Du Dir's nicht machen! Was ist, wenn Deine/Eure Kritiker tatsächlich recht haben? Dann ist diese Kritik die letzte Warnung vor dem Desaster, und nicht bloß Besserwisserei."

vollkommen einer meinung....
ich möchte das nur noch erweitern... und zwar ... das viele die im guten glauben euch ihre unterschrift geben genau das scheitern und dessen konsequenz mittragen müssen und darüber hinaus durch ihre unterschrift zu einer handlung motivieren. nach dem motto... ich weiss ja garnicht was ihr wollt... wir hatten doch den auftrag und die zustimmung so vieler angler....
voice


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@schroe.... sorry aber einsatzantworten lassen in meinen augen zu viel interpretationsmöglichkeiten um sich konstuktiv mit ihnen auseinander zu setzen...
voice


----------



## Chris C. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, so einfach solltest Du Dir's nicht machen! Was ist, wenn Deine/Eure Kritiker tatsächlich recht *haben*? Dann ist diese Kritik die letzte Warnung vor dem Desaster, und nicht bloß Besserwisserei.



Auf den 42 Seiten gab es Kritik, die sicher berechtigt war, von Leuten, denen man auch ernsthafte Absichten zusprechen kann. Diese wird NICHT einfach ignoriert. Da mache ich es mir nicht so einfach. 
Diese Kritik war auch nicht gemeint!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ich lass mich einfach nicht drauf ein....



Da tust Du auch gut daran, denn Du hast hier für jeden der's verstehen wollte nachvollziehbare Argumente geliefert. Was andere sicherlich geärgert hat, ist, dass Du die Internetseite? Initiative? als trojanisches Pferde der C&R-Hardliner verdächtigt hast, was allerdings bei einer so nichtsagenden Impressum-Angabe und der nicht existenten Vorstellung der Initiatoren und ihrer Pläne durchaus ein verständlicher Zweifel ist.


----------



## camilos (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Voice,

Ich kenne weder den Dok, noch den Thomas noch sont wen, der in diesem Forum das Sagen hat, ehrlich. Ich wusste nichteinmal, dass sie hier das Sagen haben. Deswegen war es wirklich nur eine Vermutung.

Ich habe auch keinerlei Erfahrung im Umgang mit Verbänden etc. Aber ich stelle mir den Prozess in etwa so vor: wenn die Ziele perfekt ausformuliert sind, DANN müssen wir uns erstmals mit den Verbänden in Verbindung setzen.....DANN muss es in den Gremien diskutiert werde....DANN müssen die Gremien der jeweiligen Verbände sich gegenseitlich kontaktieren....DANN müssen sie eine gemeinsame Resolution verabschieden (Konsens zwischen VdSF und DAV? niemals!!!!), die dem(r?) Umweltminister(in?) vorgelegt wird...DANN wird es den legislative Organen vorgelegt...DANN wird es darüber diskutiert...(und seien wir ehrlich, für die Regierung ist das Loch im Haushalt oder der BW-Einsatz in Afghanistan wesentlich wichtiger als die C+R-Chose)...DANN, DANN......und es dauert 10 Jahre bis etwas geschieht.

Oder wir sammeln Stimmen für den Westerwelle bis er Kanzler wird und per Kanzlergesetzt selektive Entnahme erlaubt :q :q :q .

Wobei ich glaube, die zweite Variante wird wahrscheinlicher und schneller sein.  

Deswegen finde ich es gut, dass etwas jetzt gemacht wird, dann fängt dieser 10-jähriger Prozess jetzt und nicht in 6 oder 12 Monaten, so müssen wir nicht warten bis die Betreiber der Seite alles perfekt ausformuliert haben und Konsens seitens aller Beteiligten und nicht Beteiligten erzielt haben. Je weniger wir warten müssen, desto schneller werden wir auch einen Konsens erreichen, und das ist doch was wir alle wollen, oder?

Grüße

CamiloS, der jetzt sich wieder an die Arbeit macht....


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@wasserpatscher....
das ist reiner selbstzweck.... ich vertrete ja einen genau so radikalen standpunkt wie die hardcore c&rler... es ist nicht so, dass ich selbst ein gesetz catch & decide begrüssen würde aber auch nur aus dem grund, dass es das verhalten der hardcore C6Rler legalisieren würde.
also bin ich nicht weniger radikal wenn auch (in meinen augen) offener....
es macht mir überhaupt keine freude mit george bush verglichen zu werden.... das erfüllt in meinen augen schon den tatbestand des rufmordes... aber würde ein angleichen des stils irgend jemanden weiterbringen???
voice


----------



## schroe (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Oder wir sammeln Stimmen für den Westerwelle bis er Kanzler wird und per Kanzlergesetzt selektive Entnahme erlaubt    .



Uiuiui, dann lieber doch nur noch auf´ner Konsole angeln. |supergri


----------



## voice (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"Oder wir sammeln Stimmen für den Westerwelle bis er Kanzler wird und per Kanzlergesetzt selektive Entnahme erlaubt"

ich denke, dass du auf ein interview anspielst, dass der westerwelle dem blinker oder der fisch&fang gegeben hat. ich fühlte mich bei noch keinem politiker angelmässig so verstanden wie bei ihm. schade, dass der rest nicht passt...
aber.. dennoch ist das z.B. ein gangbarer weg.... eine breite masse von anglern...ich mein damit anzahl nicht gewicht... geht zu einem politiker und bietet ihm unterstützung an wenn er seine zusagt... das z. B. wäre ein vorschlag der ein klares ziel einer unterschriftenaktion sein könnte....(der konjunktiv ist mit absicht gewählt worden.)
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> was ich nicht glaube ist, dass die betreiber des angelboards gegen die art und weise sind, weil sie nicht maßgeblich beteilt wurden....



Ich habe persönlich den Initatoren der Aktion (in Person von Marc) ganz klar angeboten, dass sie im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) Platz bekommen für ihre Aktion und dort mit eigener redaktioneller Verantwortung dies gestalten können.

Denn der Sinn vom Anglerboard ist es absolut NICHT solche Aktionen, bei denen es von vorneherein klar ist, dass es da unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, zu "unterstützen", sondern den Leuten, die was unternehmen die Möglichkeit zu bieten dies zu veröffentlichen und diskutieren zu lassen.

Denn das Anglerboard ist eine Kommunikationsplattform für ALLE Angler - also sowohl der Gegner wie auch der Befürworter dieser Aktion.

Glauben darf natürlich jeder was er will, dies nur mal zur Info wegen dieser freundlichen Unterstellungen ))

Achja nochwas: Das Angebot wurde bisher nicht angernommen!

Davon ab sollte sich in meinen Augen jeder überlegen, der etwas erreichen will und deshalb in seiner Zielgruppe um Unterstützung sucht, inwieweit es sinnvoll sein kann, wenn Leute die Fragen, Kritik oder Bedenken haben (ob berechtigt oder unberechtigt, konstruktiv oder nicht) mehr oder weniger "abgebügelt" werden, ihnen von Dummheit bis zu "keine richtigen Angler" alles mögliche unterstellt wird und auf konkrete Fragen mit verschiedensten Begründungen keine oder ausweichende Antworten erteilt werden (sofern nicht sowieso nur persönliche Anmache kommt).

Dabei ist es auch egal ob das "Aktionäre" sind oder Leute die diese Aktion einfach nur gut finden:

Man kann entweder recht haben wollen oder Mitstreiter gewinnen oder Kritiker überzeugen - ob das mit dem hier teilweise verwendeten Ton klappt, wage ich persönlich mal zu bezweifeln.

Ich würde gerne mal hören was da mancher sagen würden, wenn sich ein Politiker so verhalten würde.

Naja, was solls, immer noch ist ein Teil meiner Fragen unbeantwortet, immer noch gehts eher (wieder) ums persönliche (rechthaben) als um Argumente - ich wünsch Euch viel Spass dabei (ob Befürwortern, Kritikern oder Gegnern der Aktion).

Seid aber bitte so gut und versucht wenigstens einigermassen den Ton zu wahren, der hier im Forum normalerweise gepflegt wird.

Sonst müsste ich, respektive ein anderer Mod, doch wieder einschreiten, und eigentlich wollte ich mich ab jetzt raushalten (mal sehen obs mir gelingen wird )

Noch was persönliches:
@ Wasserpatscher: Du bringst es in meinen Augen auch ziemlich gut auf den Punkt.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo Thomas,

bevor ich mich hier aus der aktiven Riege der Poster ausklinken werde, denn es gibt auch noch andere Dinge im Leben, sei mir ein für mich abschließendes Statement erlaubt...

Sieh es meinetwegen als Antwort auf Dein vorheriges Posting oder eben als das, was es eigentlich ist, nämlich die Reflektion einer Erkenntnis:

Mehrere der Mitinitiatoren von Catch-Release.de haben sich über Tage hier eingebracht und mußten feststellen, daß sie lernfähig sind...

Das Maß dieser Lernfähigkeit ist ihr eigenes und somit nicht beliebig auf andere User dieses Forums übertragbar...

Ich denke, bis hierher besteht ein Konsens, mit dem man auch auf Dauer gut leben kann...

Sich auf dem Weg ans Ziel, soweit das auch immer entfernt sein mag, nach jedem Steinchen zu bücken, blockiert nachhaltig die bloße Möglichkeit des Ankommens...

Es wurden Gedanken aufgegriffen und Hinweise darauf gegeben, wie ab einem gewissen Punkt mit Änderungs- und Verbesserungswünschen verfahren werden soll und bereits verfahren wird...

Diese Diskussionsplattform in Ehren - das Maß aller Dinge ist auch sie nicht und es gibt Vorgehensweisen, die verstehen sich von selbst...

Permanentes dagegen Anreden wird nichts daran ändern - hier nicht und irgendwo anders auch nicht - denn es saßen, wie Du weißt, keine kleinen Kinder an der Erstellung und der Zielfindung der Initiative und auch Du hattest die Möglichkeit formend an der Sache mitzuwirken...

Das Angebot in der Anglerpraxis redaktionell tätig werden zu können, wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch weiterhin ausgeschlagen bleiben, denn warum sollte dort Gehör gefunden werden, wenn sich die Betreiber der Seite anglerboard.de nach wie vor weigern, eine schlichte Verlinkung zur Initiative bereits in Signaturen der Befürworter zu erlauben...???

Übrigens absolut einmalig in der deutschen Angelforenwelt...

Nochmals erinnere ich an die breite Zustimmung, die die Initiative seit ihrem Anschluß ans Netz erfährt, was nichts anderes bedeutet, als daß die Zielsetzung und die Namensgebung so grundfalsch nicht gewählt sein können...

Wir werden auch zukünftig aktiv an der Gestaltung der Seite arbeiten und selbstverständlich genauestens zuhören, wenn sich jemand konstruktiv in die Sache einbringt...

Bereits im Vorfeld sämtliche Änderungsabsichten einer Plattform wie dieser zu präsentieren, wird nicht geschehen, denn die Betreiber des Forums anglerboard.de tun dies auch nur sehr begrenzt, wenn es um ihre eigenen Änderungsabsichten geht...

Als ein gutes Stück Erfolg können die "Kreischer" in diesem Thread bereits für sich verbuchen, daß ihre Sachargumente zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil zumindest gedanklich in die Initiative einfließen, deshalb aber künftige Entwicklungen de facto nicht mit ihnen abgesprochen werden, resp. ihr Okay eingeholt wird...

Jedem ernsthaft Interessierten, der kompetent und nicht weltfremd die Sache mitgestalten möchte, sei, und auch das für mich abschließend, nochmals auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, den direkten Zugang über die eMail-Adresse zu wählen - jede wird gelesen werden...

Bedanken mag ich mich von Herzen bei den Usern, die der Initiative unverstellten Blickes gegenübertraten und sich auch so geäußert haben, was nicht zwingend bedeutet, daß sie alles für Gut hießen...

Sie taten es konstruktiv und somit effektiv, gaben sich mit der o.g. Zugangsmöglichkeit zufrieden, wenn es von Initiatorenseite hieß "bis hierher öffentlich, alles andere per eMail", weil sie instinktiv wissen, daß alles andere einem Marktschreiertum gleichzusetzen ist, was der Sache nicht dienen kann...

Zur Namensgebung noch ein paar Worte und dann mach' ich den Sack wirklich für mich zu:

Catch&Release ist eine Begrifflichkeit, die in Deutschland von einigen anscheinend nur wörtlich übersetzt werden kann, denn für was sie wirklich steht, ist bereits jetzt schon innerhalb des Internetauftrittes zu finden...

Dieser Bereich wird auch in einer Form überarbeitet werden, die den letzten Zweifler überzeugen wird und von daher besteht aus jetziger und zukünftiger Sicht kein Grund den Seitentitel zu ändern...

Die Bewohner unserer Nachbarstaaten tun sich längst nicht so schwer damit, sich vorzustellen, was Catch&Release beinhalten kann und faktisch auch beinhaltet - die Frage, die sich von Betreiberseite längst gestellt wurde war die, ob es sinnvoll ist, sich immerzu am kleinsten, gemeinsamen Nenner zu orientieren...

Bei einem langfristig auf Internationalität ausgerichteten Projekt wäre die o.g. Beschränkung barer Unfug und kann von niemandem auf Dauer ernsthaft gefordert werden...


Gemeinsam werden wir in vernünftigen Bahnen oberhalb und unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche viel erreichen können - wir zählen auf Euch...

Grüße, Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Wollte ja nicht, aber ich kanns nicht halten:


> und auch Du hattest die Möglichkeit formend an der Sache mitzuwirken


Nö, wurde mir zwar zugesagt, den Zugangscode habe ich nie bekommen, u.a. auch deswegen mein mehrmaliges Angebot mit www.Anglerpraxis.de


			
				FRUEHLING schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich die Betreiber der Seite anglerboard.de nach wie vor weigern, eine schlichte Verlinkung zur Initiative bereits in Signaturen der Befürworter zu erlauben...???


Dazu:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn das Anglerboard ist eine Kommunikationsplattform für ALLE Angler - also sowohl der Gegner wie auch der Befürworter dieser Aktion.





> Übrigens absolut einmalig in der deutschen Angelforenwelt...


Dass das Anglerbaord einmalig ist, da sind wir uns also einig? )))


> denn für was sie wirklich steht, ist bereits jetzt schon innerhalb des Internetauftrittes zu finden...


 Faktisch falsch, nicht für was sie steht, sondern dafür wíe die Aktionäre sich wünschen wofür es stehen soll.


----------



## Achim 1961 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Es wird immer das Wort Gegner genannt. Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man sich das größte und beste Board, das sich ums Angeln dreht aussucht um Werbung zu machen und dann immer versucht den Leuten die eigene Meinung aufzuzwängen, kann man doch nicht bei so einer Menge an Anglern mit Beführwortung rechnen. Jeder Angler denkt doch anders. Ich hoffe das die Werbenden bald wieder in Ihre Ecke verschwinden und ich ein Enspannendes Anglerboard erleben kann, denn es ist schön hier, auch wenn die Werbenden es schlecht machen wollen.

Ich bin gerne hier, Gruß Achim.

Ein dickes und entspanntes Petri an alle!


----------



## camilos (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hi,

@ Smölafan: ich wusste gar nicht, dass Du eine größere Entscheidungsmacht in diesem Forum hast, na ja um so trauriger, dass Du so gegen die Aktion bist, dass nicht einmal ein Button über die Seite in der Signatur erscheinen darf. Ich finde, das wäre ein Stückchen Meinungsfreiheit, damit wirklich ALLE Angler die Möglichkeit haben, ihre Meinung kund zu tun.

Warum der Marc, Dein Angebot nicht angenommen hat oder warum Du den Zugangscode zu der Seite nicht erhalten hast, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber das sollte doch kein Grund sein, die Aktion von vorneherein als nicht gut durchdacht oder ziellos zu bezeichnen, ich wiedehole mich gerne: je schneller damit angefangen wird und je breiter die Unterstüzung aller verantwortungsbewußten Angler wird, desto schneller kann man konkrete Aktionen entwickeln. Und ich wiederhole mich nochmal "gerner": Rome was not built in a day, die Sache braucht Zeit und ich finde es sehr positiv, dass überhaupt etwas gemacht wird, auch wenn nicht alles bis zum Ende durchdacht worden ist. Die Aktion kann sich sehr gut entwickeln zum Wohle aller.

Und wenn die Betreiber der Page irgendwann festellen sollten, dass die Seite nicht C+R heißen sollte, sondern "Selective Harvesting", dann bin ich mir sicher, dass die Jungs clever und vernünftig genug sind, das einzusehen und die entsprechende Änderung durchzuführen.

Ziele haben sie nicht formuliert, aber Ziele haben sie im Kopf, das weiß ich, so etwas initiiert man nicht, weil man es cool findet oder so etwas. Wenn sie bestimmte Ziele auf der Seite festgelegt hätten, würde hier die Diskussion nicht darum gehen, wie die Seite heisst oder dass sie keine Ziele formuliert haben, sondern darüber, dass die Ziele nicht gut sind oder, oder, oder....irgendetwas wird man immer finden können, eine soclhe lobenswerte Initiative abzuwerten.

Es ist viiiel bequemer aus einem sicheren Ort zu sagen "Das mag ich net, das ist schlecht, das ist unseriös, das ist gar gefährlich" als sich aktiv positiv einzubringen, sich hinzusetzen und den Betreibern der Seite die möglichen vermissten Ziele vorzuschlagen oder gar Maßnahmen zusammen zu entwickeln.

Wie heisst es so schön in Spanien: "Desde la tribuna todos son los mejores toreros" (in etwa Von der Tribüne aus, alle sind die besseren Stierkämpfer).

Die Seite braucht breite Unterstützung, auch von kritischen, verantwortungsvollen Anglern, nur so kann man die Sache zu einem vernünftigen Ziel und Ende führen.


Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## aeroplan (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ tom 66

 in österreich ist das c&r meines wissens,überall erlaubt,und wie in wien zb auch schon von einstweilen einer sektion sogar 06 durch mitgliederbeschluss vorgeschrieben. da ich noch sehr viele kontakte zu anderen sektonsmitgliedern habe, glaube ich ,das dieses beispiel mittelfristig bereits überall in erwägung gezogen wird.und auf sicht wahrscheinlich (so denken viele) nicht nur für karpfen. aber es gibt natürlich auch immer noch die fraktion derer die ihren lizenzpreis über ihre fänge kompensieren wollen.

       #:   gruss aeroplan


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Lieber camilos, muss ich also doch nochmal wenn hier wieder alles mögliche durcheinander gebracht wird:


> dass nicht einmal ein Button über die Seite in der Signatur erscheinen darf


Hatte ich schon mehrfach beschrieben: Wenn wir das für diese Aktion erlauben, müssten wir das zwangsläufig für alle möglichen anderen Aktionen auch erlauben. Unabhängig davon was es an rechtlichen Konsequenzen haben könnte, da weder Zielrichtung noch mögliche Aktionen definiert wurden, wäre es einfach so dass dann die Gefahr besteht mit der Zeit in tausenden Signaturen x verschiedene Links/Banner zu x verschiedenen externen Aktionen findet, darunter dann vielleicht noch welche die noch "stressiger" diskutiert werden, weil da die Meinungen noch weiter auseinander gehen.
Den Stress braucht keiner.


> Ich finde, das wäre ein Stückchen Meinungsfreiheit, damit wirklich ALLE Angler die Möglichkeit haben, ihre Meinung kund zu tun.


Ich finde die Meinungsfreiheit in keinster Weise eingeschränkt, da sowohl im Rahmen dieses wie anderen Threads jeder seine Meinung sagen kann, und im Magazin ebenfalls entsprechende Veröffentlichungen gebracht werden können. Oder ist die einzige Meinungsfreiheit für Dich ein Button/Banner/Link???


> Warum der Marc, Dein Angebot nicht angenommen hat oder warum Du den Zugangscode zu der Seite nicht erhalten hast, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber das sollte doch kein Grund sein, die Aktion von vorneherein als nicht gut durchdacht oder ziellos zu bezeichnen,


Hast Du vollkommen recht, dem ist auch nicht so. Meine Bedenken habe ich Marc schon vor ca. 2 Monaten am Telefon erklärt, war auch schon mehrmals hier zu lesen. Wenn Du also einen Zusammenhang herstellen willst, dass ich auf Grund dessen dass ich nicht aktiv mitarbeiten konnte gegen die Aktion bist, ist das faktisch und nachlesbar falsch.


> Ziele haben sie nicht formuliert, aber Ziele haben sie im Kopf, das weiß ich, so etwas initiiert man nicht, weil man es cool findet oder so etwas. Wenn sie bestimmte Ziele auf der Seite festgelegt hätten, würde hier die Diskussion nicht darum gehen, wie die Seite heisst oder dass sie keine Ziele formuliert haben, sondern darüber, dass die Ziele nicht gut sind oder, oder, oder....irgendetwas wird man immer finden können, eine soclhe lobenswerte Initiative abzuwerten.


Ääääh sorry: Du schreibst es wurden (bewusst??) keine Ziele definiert, aber die Aktion sei lobenswert. Was ist dann an einer Aktion lobenswert, die keine (definierten) Ziele hat??


> Die Seite braucht breite Unterstützung, auch von kritischen, verantwortungsvollen Anglern, nur so kann man die Sache zu einem vernünftigen Ziel und Ende führen.


Auch hier schon mehrmals angeboten im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. 

Achja, hier noch was für die, welche meinen das zurücksetzen massiger Fische sei in Detschland rechtlich verboten, nicht von mir, sondern von Juristen:
Klickst Du hier!


----------



## aal-andy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				camilos schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn die Betreiber der Page irgendwann festellen sollten, dass die Seite nicht C+R heißen sollte, sondern "Selective Harvesting", dann bin ich mir sicher, dass die Jungs clever und vernünftig genug sind, das einzusehen und die entsprechende Änderung durchzuführen.


 
*Das wurde bereits vorgeschlagen aber sofort konsequent abgeblockt !!*



			
				camilos schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist viiiel bequemer aus einem sicheren Ort zu sagen "Das mag ich net, das ist schlecht, das ist unseriös, das ist gar gefährlich" als sich aktiv positiv einzubringen, sich hinzusetzen und den Betreibern der Seite die möglichen vermissten Ziele vorzuschlagen oder gar Maßnahmen zusammen zu entwickeln.
> Die Seite braucht breite Unterstützung, auch von kritischen, verantwortungsvollen Anglern, nur so kann man die Sache zu einem vernünftigen Ziel und Ende führen.


 
Ich behaupte dass fast ausnahmslos alle Angler, die diesen Thread gelesen, insbesondere heftig mitdiskutiert haben - egal auf welcher Seite sie stehen, das gleiche beschriebene Ziel vor Augen haben und gerne durch ihre Stimme sich daran beteiligen würden. Aber wie auch schon _vielfach!!_ geschrieben kann ein Aktionist nicht erwarten, alle Vertreter diverser Angelmethoden auf seine Seite zu bekommen und für eine Aktion zu gewinnen, wenn zum einen keine Kompromißbereitschaft in der Form und Auslegung was die Ziele angeht ein Konsenz gefunden wird, zum anderen sie sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen, wenn irgendjemand nicht 100% den gleichen Standpunkt vertritt und damit gleich zum Gegner dieser doch wirklich tollen Sache gemacht wird. Ich sehe uns Angler, egal ob Releaser, Gelegenheitsreleaser oder Feinschmecker (um es mal so auszudrücken) als Opposition gegen die Vereinigungen, die die Fischereigesetze und Bestimmungen machen. Wahrscheinlich ein großer Bestandteil von Leuten, die noch nie eine Rute in der Hand gehabt haben. Der Weg zum Erfolg ist sehr lang und hart, und wenn in einer Opposition schon vorab Uneinigkeit und Streitereien herrschen, braucht man diesen Weg gar nicht erst anzutreten. Denn der Erfolg zum Ziel wird ausschließlich von einem Punkt getragen, nämlich auf die Herren zu zugehen und sagen zu können: Schau hier, die Mehrheit der Angler ist für die von uns vorgeschlagenen Punkte, lasst uns darüber reden und was dagegen unternehmen. Und abschliessend, auch wenn ich wiedermal dafür Prügel beziehen werde, ist meine persönliche Meinung: wenn ich mit den aufgeführten Zielen vorstellig werde mit der Einleitung "Wir von Catch & Release ..." ist das ein totgeborenes Kind und wird keine Anhörung finden.


----------



## Chris C. (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Achim 1961 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird immer das Wort Gegner genannt. Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man sich das größte und beste Board, das sich ums Angeln dreht aussucht um Werbung zu machen und dann immer versucht den Leuten die eigene Meinung aufzuzwängen, kann man doch nicht bei so einer Menge an Anglern mit Beführwortung rechnen. Jeder Angler denkt doch anders. Ich hoffe das die Werbenden bald wieder in Ihre Ecke verschwinden und ich ein Enspannendes Anglerboard erleben kann, denn es ist schön hier, auch wenn die Werbenden es schlecht machen wollen.



Achim, auch Dir gegenüber möchte ich noch mal erklären, dass KEINER DER MITWIRKENDEN die Absicht hatte in dem Thread Werbung zu machen und hat es auch nicht gemacht. Dieser Thread wurde von keinem Mitwirkenden eröffnet, es wurde auch keiner angestifftet dies zu tun. Keiner will hier jemanden die Meinung auszwengen, jemanden ins Boot zerren, ihm das Angeln und die Fischentnahme verbieten. 
Falls jemand noch weitere Unwahrheiten vorwerfen möchten, der soll es bitte tun, damit ich sie auch widerlegen kann. Danke schön!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Falls jemand noch weitere Unwahrheiten vorwerfen möchten, der soll es bitte tun, damit ich sie auch widerlegen kann. Danke schön


))
Warum solls Dir besser gehen als mir 
))


----------



## Chris C. (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hey Thomas, bald kommen wir wieder zum Thema "Qualität"! #d


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

*Geht Euch das hier alles nicht langsam aufn Keks ??????????
Erinnert mich stark an politische Debatten ... jene, zu welchen fast jeder Mensch sagt .. "Werden die sich bald mal einig?" !
Es wird für diesen Thread, das dargestellte Problem, es hier zu KEINER Lösung kommen !!!!!!!!!!
Meinungen gehen auseinander .. das ist unnmal so & das war schon immer so !

Geht raus & kloppt Euch die Köppe ein, aber BITTE, gebt hier endlich Ruhe & lasst mal wieder andere Threads auf der Startseite in den Neuesten Posts erscheinen !
Es nervt gewaltig !

Pro C&R, aber auch andere Meinungen respektier..basti*


----------



## camilos (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Thomas,



> Ääääh sorry: Du schreibst es wurden (bewusst??) keine Ziele definiert, aber die Aktion sei lobenswert. Was ist dann an einer Aktion lobenswert, die keine (definierten) Ziele hat??


 
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Ziele definieren und Ziele formulieren. Das erste ist es keine Ziele zu haben, also einfach los zu marschieren ohne eine bestimmte Richtung im Kopf zu haben.
Ziele formulieren ist es aber imho, diese öffentlich zu Papier oder zu Bits & Bytes zu bringen.

Und ich habe von Ziele formulieren gesprochen, nicht von (definierten) Ziele.

Und wegen Meinungsfreiheit: ich habe geschrieben ein Button sei ein Stückchen Meinungsfreiheit. Ein insignifikantes Button sollte keinesfalls mit einem so wichtigen und weitreichenden Begriff gleichgesetzt werden. Es gibt aber auch einen ganz deutlichen Unterschied zwischen einer Aktion, die sich für den Erhalt der Bestände einsetzt und irgendwelche Aktionen, die vielleicht illegal sind oder gar nichts mit Angeln und Fischen zu tun haben. Da kann man doch es ganz klar differenzieren.

Ich finde es aber lobenswert, dass hier der Rahmen angeboten wird, wo das Thema auf breiter Basis behandelt werden kann. Und dass teilweise von beiden Seiten auf die Argumente der anderen eingegangen wird. Villeicht hat diese Diskussion die eine oder die andere Erkenntniss auf beiden Seiten gebracht.

Wenn ja, dann hat es sich gelohnt, diesen Thread zu verfolgen und teilweise mit zu diskutieren.

Jetzt muss ich weiter arbeiten.

Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@thomas..
ich hoffe du hast gelesen, dass ich *nicht* der meinung bin, dass ihr gegen diese aktion seid weil ihr nicht mitwirken könnt.... von wegen der unterstellung...?????
@camilos....
deine argumentation wäre in teilen nachvollziehbar wenn man davon ausgehen könnte, dass alle angler diese aktion begrüssen.....
nochmal.... ich begrüsse keine dieser aktionen.... egal von wem betrieben... ich lehne c&r ab.....
weiterhin möchte ich nicht glauben, dass du es wirklich ernst meinst mit diesem zitat:
"Ziele haben sie nicht formuliert, aber Ziele haben sie im Kopf, das weiß ich, so etwas initiiert man nicht, weil man es cool findet oder so etwas. Wenn sie bestimmte Ziele auf der Seite festgelegt hätten, würde hier die Diskussion nicht darum gehen, wie die Seite heisst oder dass sie keine Ziele formuliert haben, sondern darüber, dass die Ziele nicht gut sind oder, oder, oder....irgendetwas wird man immer finden können, eine soclhe lobenswerte Initiative abzuwerten."
es soll also etwas ünterstützt werden, was sich nur im kopf der initiatoren abspielt..... nicht wirklich oder???
tut mir leid chris es kommt wieder ein beispiel....
wenn jemand freien alkoholausschank für kinder ab 10 fordert, kann ich das nicht nur nicht unterstützen sondern werde diese aktion auch aktiv atackieren.....
voice


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@meridian....
nein mir geht es nicht auf den sack.... ich halte es für wichtig und für richtig das thema ausführlich und kontrovers zu diskutieren... und zwar immer wieder.
es lesen auch viele junge angelkollegen mit und es ist eine fundamentale problematik unseres hobbies...
voice
PS: ausserdem macht das lesen dem franzl freude....


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@voice
Ich möchte dich bestimmt nicht beleidigen.
Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass auch der Letzte nun verstanden hat welche Meinung du vertrittst.
Also mir persönlich nervt es langsam. 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Boahhh habe die hier ne Ausdauer....... ich hoffe nur, dass Dok noch genügend Reserven auf'm Server hat. Net das vor Weihnachten der Speicherplatz noch knapp wird.


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@knurrhahn... camilos leider nicht..... es lag natürlich nicht in meiner absicht dich zu neven lieber knurrhahn.... alles nur das nicht....
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> ich hoffe du hast gelesen, dass ich nicht der meinung bin, dass ihr gegen diese aktion seid weil ihr nicht mitwirken könnt.... von wegen der unterstellung...?????


Keine Panik, ich hab das da nur rauskopiert.


----------



## camilos (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ach ja, noch etwas habe ich vergessen:

Ich nehme hiermit offiziell die Behauptung zurück, der AB sei prinzipiell nicht dafür, weil die Betreiber nicht von Anfang an mitinvolviert waren und entschuldige mich für die voreilige Schlussfolgerung.

Ich meine Dich verstanden zu haben Voice und ich finde es lobenswert, dass Du so engagierst diskutierst, weiter so...

Grüße und bye bye

CamiloS


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Ich nehme hiermit offiziell die Behauptung zurück, der AB sei prinzipiell nicht dafür, weil die Betreiber nicht von Anfang an mitinvolviert waren und entschuldige mich für die voreilige Schlussfolgerung.


Angekommen und akzeptiert.
Danke.


----------



## rob (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

jedesmal wenn diese c&r debatte anläuft und ich so eure argumente durchlese,bin ich wirklich froh das ich in österreich lebe.
wir haben zum glück nicht so ein leidiges gesetz der entnahmepflicht .
bei uns wird jeder angler für so verantwortungsbewusst genommen,das er selber entscheiden kann ob er einen fisch der das mass hat mitnehmen oder zurücksetzten möchte.das find ich gut und richtig so,hoffe das es auch bei dieser politik bei uns bleibt und die deutschen da irgendwann nachziehen(hoffentlich).
mir persönlich ist wichtig ,nie den respekt vor dem andersdenkenden zu verlieren und denjenigen nicht versuchen von seinem vermeintlichen fehlverhalten zu überzeugen.
ich selber setze zurück und nehme auch mit,so wie ich möchte,so wie ich es mir gerade in diesem moment vorstelle.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## angler0507 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> mir persönlich ist wichtig ,nie den respekt vor dem andersdenkenden zu verlieren und denjenigen nicht versuchen von seinem vermeintlichen fehlverhalten zu überzeugen.
> ich selber setze zurück und nehme auch mit,so wie ich möchte,so wie ich es mir gerade in diesem moment vorstelle.
> lg aus wien
> rob


|good: |good: |good: 

Besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen. Und deshalb habe ich mich bisher an diesen ganzen C+R-Wortschlachten bewusst nicht beteiligt – und werde es bis auf diesen kleinen Ausrutscher wohl auch nicht mehr


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

hi rob...
vielleicht ist es ja so, dass östereicher generell eine andere einstellung zur natur haben. sie setzen sich tagtäglich mit umweltproblemen auseinander... ich habe das in diversen schiurlauben immer wieder erlebt, dass diese themen sehr präsent sind und von ganz jung bis ganz alt diskutiert werden...und das schafft bewustsein...
voice


----------



## rob (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

da hat du recht voice und ich bin auch sehr froh darüber!
es wird im moment auch sehr viel investiert in renaturalisierungsmasnahmen von vielen flüssen.gott sei dank ist hier auch ein umdenken in der breiten masse geschaffen worden.einzig die kraftwerksgesellschafften und industrie die wasser aus den flüssen in werkskanäle zieht legen sich noch ordentlich quer,da die einen beträchtlichen teil dieser masnahmen zu bezahlen haben!
aber ein bewusster umgang mit der natur in der wir und von der wir leben, ist das wichtigste gut das wir haben.sonst werden wir noch alle irgendwann untergehen.ich freu mich wirklich sehr das ich in einem land leben kann ,in dem es noch so viele fast unberührte landschaften gibt.lg rob


----------



## Dok (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

So Jung´s last uns doch hier mal so langsam einen Schlußstich drunter ziehen, es bringt doch keinem was. Außerdem sind weite Teile dieser Diskussion auch unnötig. Fassen wir doch mal die Fakten zusammen.

*Fakten*
Es wird wohl nur sehr wenige Angler geben, die gegen eine Selektive Entnahme sind. 
	Also Ja zur selektiven Entnahme!
Ich denke das sich in diesem Punkt eigentlich alle einig sein werden.

Es sollte daher im weiteren nicht um ein Ja oder nein gehen, sondern um das wie?!


*Ist Situation*
In weiten Teilen Deutschlands gibt es bereits eine Hintertür, nämlich die das man Fänge die nicht seine Zielfische sind zurücksetzten darf. Für einen Raubfischangler wird es nie ein Problem sein nicht den Fisch zu fangen auf den man es eigentlich abgesehen hat. Schwerer haben es hier Karpfenangler, ob die damit argumentieren könnten das die eigentlich Gaskarpfen, Goldkarpfen oder ähnliches fangen wollten wäre abzuklären.
Es ginge also im wesendlichen um Aufklärungsarbeit damit die Angler die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten nutzen (können).
Sich der Illusion hinzugeben das es legalisiert werden wird den Fisch für mehr als zum Hackenlösen (also zum wiegen, messen und für ein Foto) dem Wasser zu entnehmen, können wir ohnehin vergessen.
Und den reinen Kochtopfangler der es sich im Augenblick mit seinem Argument der Entnahmepflicht recht einfach macht würde auch eine geänderte Gesetzeslage nicht von seinem tun abhalten, der findet dann andere Wege.

Thema Angepasste Schonmaße und Schonzeiten
Um bei diesem Thema mitreden zu können und um dann auch mal eine Debatte mit einem Biologen überstehen zu können, sind sehr genaue Kenntnisse der Gewässerwirtschaft notwendig. Denn es ist keineswegs immer gut für ein Gewässer wenn große Fische nicht entnommen werden. Diese erhöhen mitunter den Fressdruck auf die Nachkommen und verhindern mitunter sogar ein vernünftiges Nachkommen. 
Die Annahme das große Fische für mehr nachkommen sorgen stimmt auch nicht grundsätzlich. Denn große Fische sind auch alte Fische und das es mit der Fortpflanzung ab einem gewissen alter auch wieder Bergab geht sollte jedem klar sein. 
Die bestehenden Mindestmaße die sicherstellen sollen das jeder Fische einmal in seinem Leben ablaichen können soll sind mittelwerte, da diese Werte von einem Gewässer zum anderen abweichen können. Gleiches gilt für die Schonzeiten.
Abweichungen von diesem Werten sind möglich solange diese in einem genehmigten Hegeplan festgelegt wurden. Also auch diese Möglichkeit besteht bereits. Das solche Dinge aber ohne Fachkundige Beratung entschieden werden können, wird nicht eintreten. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut so!

Denn um die genannten und weitere Dinge in Ihrer gesamten Komplexität zu erfassen und zu überblicken gehört mehr als das Studium von Angelmagazinen und die Nutzung von Googel!

Aus diesen Gründen sehe ich keinen zwingenden Handlungsbedarf, wohl aber einen Aufklärungsbedarf unter den Anglern.

*Weitere Überlegungen* 
Die Situation in Deutschland ist so wie sie ist weil Deutschland mit unter auch EG-Richtlinien recht Konsequent durchsetzt. Gerade in FFH-Gebieten haben wir nicht selten sehr schwere Situationen. Da hier aber nicht nur deutsches sondern auch EG-Recht zu tragen kommt ist gerade hier sehr sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt.
Sowieso müssen die, die evtl. einmal wirklich versuchen wollen etwas zu ändern, ein Höchstmaß an Fachwissen, Diplomatie und Fingerspitzengefühl an den Tag legen um Debatten mit Behörden, Politikern und Wissenschaftlern zu übersehen ohne dabei umglaubwürdig zu wirken. Vor allem sollte die Fähigkeit da sein Kritik und unangenehmen Fragen und Bemerkungen sachlich zu begegnen. Auch die Fähigkeit sind in das Denken des anderen hineinversetzen zu können ist von großem Vorteil.  Und das können leider nur wenige.

Das Bestimmungen die in Deutland gelten mit unter um ein vielfaches Komplexer sind als es im ersten Augenblick den Anschein hat kann man an einem von mir bereits gebrachten Beispiel aufzeigen.
Hierbei möchte ich auch die gestellte Frage: „Ist es denn besser nichts zu tun?“ und „Wie wahrscheinlich ist es das dass nach hinten losgehen könnte?“ für mich beantworten.

Das in Deutschland gefärbte Maden verboten sind weis jeder. Aber kaum einer weis wie das zu stande kam.
Offiziell steht die Begründung das es nach EG-Recht verboten ist Tierfutter zu färben. Jetzt könnte der schlaue Angler meinen das sich das wiederspricht da ja auch gefärbter Mais, Teig, Lockfutter und Boilies verkauft werden dürfen. 
Im dem Glauben ein gutes unschlagbares Argument gefunden zu haben und in dem glauben allen einen Gefallen zu tun zieht er nun los um die Vorschrift zu ändern.
Nun die Frage, wie geht das ganze aus?
Im besten Fall macht sich der Jung richtig schlau und sieht von seinem Vorhaben ab.
Gefärbte Maden wurden in Deutschland schon verboten bevor an eine EG-Richtlinie zu denken war. Damals weil der Farbstoff in verdacht stand Krebserregend zu sein. Seit ein paar Jahren gibt es einen anderen Farbstoff der das nicht mehr ist und es wurde auch versucht das Verbot zu kippen das der Grund für das verbot nicht mehr bestand. 
Bei der Prüfung wurde auch festgestellt das der Grund für das verbot keinen Bestand mehr hat, aber es wurde bemerkt das Maden als Angelköder als Tierfutter zu sehen sind und daher aufgrund einer EG-Richtlinie nicht mit Farbstoff versehen werden dürfen. Gut für uns Angler das es da nur im die Maden ging.
Was nun passieren würde, sollte man die dem oben genannten Argument losziehen wird sich jeder selber denken können. Mit etwas Pech würde es danach gar keine gefärbten öder mehr geben. 
Ich halte das für eine gutes Beispiel, auf was für dünnem Eis wir uns bei manchen Dingen bewegen.

*Fazit*


Daher bin ich der Meinung das es auf jeden Fall notwendig ist bevor man irgendwas in die Richtung „Änderung bestehender Vorschriften“ unternimmt sich mit dem gesamten Thema im Vorfeld sehr ausführlich befasst und sich vor allem nicht nur aus einer oder aus zwei Quellen informieren muß.
Nur einen guten Vorschatz zu haben und im guten glauben zu handeln erachte ich als nicht Sinnvoll.
Denn Ihr müsst euch immer vor Augen halten, das egal wer etwas unternimmt immer die Zukunft aller Angler in Deutschland in den Hand nimmt. Denn wir sitzen alle in einem Boot!
Läuft eine Sache erst einmal gibt es kein zurück mehr.


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Prima Schlusswort, Doc. #6


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@rob.... soweit sind wir aber hier noch nicht... egal ob es um flüsse oder um neue schigebiete geht ... die breite masse der bevölkerung hat erkannt, dass man sich nicht den ast absägen darf auf dem man sitzt. es sind aber auch sehr viel mehr arbeitsplätze und damit einkommen von einer vernünftig genutzten natur abhängida ist es leichter .... erst kommt das fressen dann kommt die moral...(b. brecht)
voice


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

wenn das das ende der diskussion sein sollte freut es mich ungemein, dass ein so brisantes thema in 660 statements behandelt werden konnte ohne geschlossen worden zu sein.....

so welches brisante thema nehmen wir uns jetzt vor??????
nein nein kleiner scherz....
nochmals danke an alle...
voice


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das das ende der diskussion sein sollte freut es mich ungemein, dass ein so brisantes thema in 660 statements behandelt werden konnte ohne geschlossen worden zu sein.....voice


 
Das kann ich so unterstreichen!#6
Egal, ob Befürworter oder Kritiker, die meisten unter uns haben mit ihren Statements bewiesen, dass sie sich ernsthafte Gedanken zu diesem Thema gemacht haben. -Manchmal, und das halte ich euch zugute, ist die bloße Befürwortung einer Sache auch der einfachere Weg im Gegensatz zur kritischen Auseinandersetzung...
Dass die Initiatoren uns versprochen haben, sich gleichermaßen mit Pro & Contra auseinander zu setzen, weckt bei mir abschließend auch die Hoffnung auf ein ehrliches und transparentes Anliegen, das an seiner Kritik durchaus noch wachsen kann! Dabei vergessen sollte man in meinen Augen jedoch auch Dok`s abschließende Worte nicht. -Eine gesunde Vorsicht ist der Nachsicht stets vorzuziehen. 

Liebe Angelfreunde, es war mir eine Freude, mit euch zu diskutieren!#6 #6 

Gruß
Sascha

...und noch einmal ganz exklusiv für voice:

Gruß
Robin:m


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

seid bedankt... edler streiter....
auch ich neige mein haupt es war eine freude mit dir die klingen gekreuzt zu haben.....))
voice


----------



## Pilkman (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> ... egal, ob Befürworter oder Kritiker, die meisten unter uns haben mit ihren Statements bewiesen, dass sie sich ernsthafte Gedanken zu diesem Thema gemacht haben.  ...



Und selbst das finde ich persönlich auch schon viel Wert! 

Das Überdenken des eigenen Handelns am Wasser in Bezug auf die Kritik der jeweils anders Denkenden ist für alle Angler wohl mit der wichtigste Grundstein für ein Miteinander - egal ob man nun Allroundangler, Karpfenangler, Hechtspezi, Zanderangler, Stipper oder sonstwie interessierter Petrijünger ist.


----------



## voice (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

"Das Überdenken des eigenen Handelns am Wasser in Bezug auf die Kritik der jeweils anders Denkenden ist für alle Angler wohl mit der wichtigste Grundstein für ein Miteinander - egal ob man nun Allroundangler, Karpfenangler, Hechtspezi, Zanderangler, Stipper oder sonstwie interessierter Petrijünger ist."

toller satz......respekt

deshalb noch eine bitte an die moderatoren.... ich denke es ist durch diesen tröööt bewiesen worden, dass man sich auch relativ vernünftig über ein kontroverses thema auseinander setzen kann... vertraut uns es auch gut gehen
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> ich denke es ist durch diesen tröööt bewiesen worden, dass man sich auch relativ vernünftig über ein kontroverses thema auseinander setzen kann... vertraut uns es auch gut gehen


Jepp, dieses Mal isse gut gegenange, Du weisst aber selbst dass wqir in der Vergangenheit das auch schon anders erlebten.
Du kanst Dir aber absolut sicher dass kein Mod was dagegen hat wenns zukünftig so läuft wie hier ))


----------



## *Ralph* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich hab mich auch eigetragen!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Habe mich nicht eingetragen, da ich den Text nicht verstehe. 

_Catch & Release steht für:

- einen pflichtbewußten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen _

Das nennt man 'waidgerecht', und hat doch nix mir C&R zu tun, oder?

_- eine selektive Entnahme _

Dazu wird weiter oben im gleichen Artikel ein 2-zeiler präsentiert, aus dem ich kaum erkennen kann ob der Autor dafür oder dagegen ist.

_- flexible bzw. angepaßte Schonzeiten _

Macht Sinn, hat aber doch auch nix mit C&R zu tun.

_- sinnvolle Schonmaße _

dito

_- bessere Fischbestände_

Bessere Fischbestände durch C&R? Ich habe eine bessere Idee: Gar nicht angeln!

Vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu doof, um den Text zu verstehen?! Ich verstehe halt überhaupt nicht, was ich mit meiner Unterschrift bewirke. Welche Änderungen der Bestimmungen sollen erfolgen?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Kochtopfangler (Benutzertitel):
Lies mal den Fred durch, da haben wir das schon ca. 32mal durchgekaut...:q 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## *Ralph* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Tomy-Boy

Dann eben nicht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hi Ralph
Nichts los bei euch im Forum ?  #d :q :q


----------



## *Ralph* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Doch wieso?
Darf man nicht mal in anderen Foren Posten?


----------



## Tommy-Boy (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				*Ralph* schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tomy-Boy
> 
> Armes Deutschland



Noch nicht einmal Benutzernamen richtig abschreiben können aber dann 'Armes Deutschland'... (eine klasse Aussage übrigens)

@ AngelAndy20: Hatte ich beim Überfliegen nicht gesehen, ich werde mir das in Ruhe noch einmal durchlesen.  Mein Fehler... 

Zu meinem Benutzertitel: Ich angle normalerweise nur auf Fische, die ich auch gerne essen möchte. Brassenangeln ist also nix für mich, wobei die (gut zubereitet) auch recht lecker sind. Ich habe aber trotzdem Spass am Angeln, und denke eigentlich, dass das jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann. Und endlose "C&R" oder "nicht C&R" Diskussionen hatten wir hier schon genug, ich finde, dass ein Mittelweg wohl die richtige Lösung ist. Wobei, vielleicht ist auch Catchless Release der einzig richtige Weg! 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Tommy-Boy (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Oh, und kurz danach schnell das Posting ändern? Hmmmmmmmm, muss ich jetzt mein Zitat auch ändern?


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				*Ralph* schrieb:
			
		

> Doch wieso?
> Darf man nicht mal in anderen Foren Posten?




Na aber klar darf man das.
Aber wenn die von dir jetzt entfernten Signaturen länger waren wie die eigentlichen  Postings, macht es mich immer etwas stutzig.|supergri |supergri 

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## *Ralph* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Hallo Knurhahn


Habe die Signatur geändert, weil ich von einen Moderator drauf hingewiesen wurde!
Ich werde ab heute dieses Board meiden hier ist man ja nicht erwünscht!


----------



## Ralf ems (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				*Ralph* schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Signatur geändert, weil ich von einen Moderator drauf hingewiesen wurde!
> Ich werde ab heute dieses Board meiden hier ist man ja nicht erwünscht!


 
....... bleib' doch bitte, sonst hat sich das ändern der signatur doch nicht für 
Dich gelohnt ;-)

grüsse
R.e.


----------



## domainmike (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Also catch & release ist nur sehr selten zu akzeptieren (z.B. bei untermaßigen Fischen)

Wenn ich aber NUR angeln gehe, um meine Fische zu fotografieren, wiegen und anschliessend wieder reinzuwerfen, habe ich KEINERLEI Rechtfertigung dafür überhaupt ans Wasser zu gehen und diesen hochentwickelten LEBEWESEN nachzustellen. Meiner Meinung nach handele ich dann eindeutig kriminell oder zumindest Tierverachtend.

Und über reine Catch and Releaser, die ihren Frevel mit sowas wie "nichts schadet dem Fisch so sehr wie der Tod" rechtfertigen, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Fazit:

=> Wenn ich oder meine Familie keinen Hunger auf Fisch habe und/oder meine Truhe voll ist, bleibe ich zuhause und schone die Fische dadurch zigmal mehr als Catch-and-releaser, die Fische nur zum Spass fangen und sich dann auch noch einbilden, dass sie Tierfreunde sind, nur weil sie ihren Fang nicht töten!!! Perverse, die Kinder entführen, sie betatschen usw. und sie dann wieder lebend freilassen sind deswegen auch noch lange keine Kinderfreunde !!!!!

=> Wenn ich angeln gehe und so viele Fische gefangen habe, wie ich maximal verwerten kann, packe ich meine Angeln ein und gehe nach Hause (oder bleib einfach nur so am Wasser sitzen), um die anderen Fische zu schonen.

=> Wer dabei erwischt wird, wie er einen maßigen Zielfisch (z.B. Karpfenangler fängt 10 Pfund Karpfen) fängt und wieder reinwirft, obwohl er sonst noch nichts gefangen hat, sollte hart bestraft werden, damit er sich beim nächsten mal genau überlegt, was und vor allem ob er angelt.

=> Wer nur aus Spass am angeln Fische fängt und wieder reinwirft, sollte sofort seinen Angelschein abgeben müssen, damit kein schlechtes Licht auf die echten verantwortungsbewussten Angler fällt.

Wer weiss, dass der Fisch in seinem Gewässer (z.B. Karpfen im moderigen Karpfenteich) nicht schmeckt, sollte dort auch nicht angeln.

Sind meiner Meinung nach ganz einfache und logische Regeln und wer sich daran hält, braucht sich auch keine Sorgen um eine zu grosse Dezimierung des Bestandes bei "Catch and Eat" machen, denn dann gehen auch nicht so viele Angler angeln und logischerweise wandern dann auch nicht so viele Fische in den Kochtopf oder schwimmen mit unnötigen Verletzungen und daraus resultierenden Ansteckungsherden für ihre Artgenossen herum. Und reine Catch and Releaser, die ihr Hobby mit ihrem Jagdtrieb rechtfertigen wollen, sollten mal eine Therapie machen oder sich andere Hobbies zulegen.

Catch and Release ? Ja, aber nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## biotoecus (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ domainmike,

also wenn ich Dein posting so lese, muss ich zunächst sagen: Respekt. Hatte ich immer gedacht, die catch & release Fraktion wären die Tierfreunde, dann überholst Du sie noch links. Aber Deine konsequenten Äußerungen machen mich doch betroffen und nachdenklich.
Für mich selbst ist es so, dass ich gerne Fisch esse und eigentlich weniger fange als ich verwerten kann. Weiters sind die meisten Angler ( auch ich ) Rauhwerker, die sich über ihr Verhalten kaum einen Kopf machen. Die Russen nehmen jeden Schwanz mit und verwerten ihn. Sind das die (ethisch) besseren Angler? Wenn ich die Rapfen springen sehe, dann angle ich auch auf Rapfen. Rein zum Vergnügen, und dann lasse ich sie wieder zurück. Es ist das auch eine Sucht. Angeln ist grausam, der Wurm auf dem Haken, die Made auf dem Haken, der Fisch am Haken, so ist das Leben. Auch ich als Mensch leide öfters und werde (übertragen) gequält. Umso mehr erquickt mich das Angeln. 
Immerhin sehe ich bei mir und auch allgemein eine (langsame aber im Vergleich zu 1975 immerhin erkennbare) Entwicklung zu mehr Natur- und Tierschutz. Du bist dabei halt ein Vorreiter und ich finde es super, dass Du Deine unpopuläre Ansicht so mutig und schön gepostet hast.  

Gruß biotoecus.#h


----------



## bodenseepeter (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Domainmike´s Meinung ist eventuell unpopulär, aber|good:  & 
|stolz: auch so zu denken!


----------



## domainmike (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



> Die Russen nehmen jeden Schwanz mit und verwerten ihn. Sind das die (ethisch) besseren Angler?



Eindeutig ja, sofern sie einen Angelschein haben |kopfkrat 



> Wenn ich die Rapfen springen sehe, dann angle ich auch auf Rapfen. Rein zum Vergnügen, und dann lasse ich sie wieder zurück. Es ist das auch eine Sucht.



Ich kenne das Gefühl der Angelsucht. Aber wenn man einmal richtig nachgedacht hat, wird diese Sucht irgendwie kastriert, denn man sieht den Fisch und sein Hobby plötzlich mit anderen Augen. Ich bin früher auch ständig angeln gegangen, weil der Jagdtrieb unkontrolliert in mir ausgebrochen ist. Der Verwertungsgedanke war bei mir damals nur zweitrangig. Nach dem Umdenkungsprozess sieht das bei mir jetzt aber ganz anders aus. Ich bleibe wirklich oft zuhause, weil ich einfach keinen Grund darin sehe, jetzt mit den Angeln loszuziehen. Ich komme mir schon beim Gedanken daran, dass meine Truhe voll ist oder ich auf Fischarten ansitzen würde, die ich nicht essen will schäbig vor und verliere dann auch sehr schnell das momentane Interesse am angeln. Es gibt so viele schöne Hobbies, die man auch noch machen kann, als angeln, aber viele Angler sind nunmal total von ihrem Jagdtrieb bestimmt, so dass sich manchmal ihr ganzes Leben ums Angeln dreht (wie bei mir damals). Es gibt im Leben viele Süchte gegen die man ankämpfen muss, um nicht im Knast, Krankenhaus oder mit Depressionen herumsitzen zu müssen, aber bei der Angelsucht gibt es (momentan) kaum Regeln und Lobbys, die die Fische vor den Suchtanglern schützen. Fische können ja nicht reden, aber stellt euch mal vor, was die sagen würden zu Leuten, die sie an den Haken locken, unter Schmerzen an Land ziehen und dann wieder reinwerfen ??




> Angeln ist grausam, der Wurm auf dem Haken, die Made auf dem Haken, der Fisch am Haken, so ist das Leben. .



Ich spieße auch nicht ohne Grund Würmer, Maden usw auf den Haken, aber das ist nunmal ein notwendiges Übel, wenn man Fische fangen möchte.

Aber was würdest Du zu Leuten sagen, die zum Spass Würmer, Schnecken, Mäuse, Katzen, Hunde oder Menschen auf Metallhaken spießen würden, nur so zum Spass ??? Richtig, da würdest Du schreien, sofern Du kein Sadist bist. Aber bei Fischen, die bei den Catch&Releasern letzten Endes ja auch einfach nur so zum Spass auf einen Haken gespießt werden (oder sich ohne dass sie etwas dafür können selbst aufspießen), da schreit kaum einer herum.

Was unterscheidet einen reinen Catch&Releaser von einem Menschen, der mit seiner Angel auf eine Pferdeweide gehen würde, ein Büschel Gras mit Angelhaken in einen Futtertrog legt und dann auf den Drill seines Lebens wartet ?? - Meiner Meinung nach nichts, ausser dass dieser Mensch dann in den Nachrichten oder in der Psychiatrie wäre oder vom Pferdebesitzer eine Mistgabel im Hintern hätte, wenn er dabei erwischt wird. Mal von der Meute der Pferdeschützer, die ihm nach dem Leben trachten würde abgesehen.

Dass es solche Tierquäler und auch Menschenquäler tatsächlich gibt, weiss jeder, aber sich mit diesen Menschen auf eine Stufe - wenn auch weniger illegal und folgenschwer zu stellen kann doch wohl nicht sein oder ???



> Auch ich als Mensch leide öfters und werde (übertragen) gequält. Umso mehr erquickt mich das Angeln



Wenn das der Grund fürs Angeln ist (was sicher bei einigen - aber hoffentlich nicht den meisten Anglern der Fall ist), dann gute Nacht #c 

Nur weil mich jemand quält, kann ich doch nicht einfach jemand anderen quälen, auch wenn es "nur" ein Fisch ist. Aber wenn man sich mal so umsieht, wie viele Ehepartner, Schüler, Arbeitskollegen, Kinder, Babys, Hunde, Katzen usw. jeden Tag aufs bestialischste gequält werden, wundert mich gar nix mehr :c

Gruss
Domainmike


----------



## domainmike (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@ Bodenseepeter

Freut mich, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine bin. #h  Vielleicht haben wir Angler ja doch noch eine Chance unser Hobby zu verteidigen, bevor die Catch&Releaser die Meute der militanten Tierfreunde und Gesetzemacher unaufhaltsam gegen alle Angler aufgebracht haben.

Gruss Domainmike #a


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Habe mich auch nicht eingetragen.

Da mir sowieso mit nassen Händen bei längerer Angelzeit so mancher Fisch entgleitet, brauche ich für Ungeschicklichkeit keinen Paragraphen, der mir vorschreibt, wie geschickt ich sein muß.
Besonders bemerke ich die Ungeschicklichkeit, wenn aus Versehen ein anderer als der Zielfisch sich am Haken verirrt hat. Diese spontane Griffumstellung beherrsche ich noch nicht.

Grundsätzliches C&R heißt doch angeln um gezielt einen Fisch fangen zu wollen, den man nicht will. Das ist irre. Diese Leute sollten lieber Steinchen ins Wasser werfen, bis ein Angler sie bittet es zu unterlassen.
Grundsätzliches C&R ist Tierquälerei und Umweltverschmutzung. In unserer Gegend sind mittlerweile einige Gewässer durch solche Hundefutter-Entsorger biologisch umgekippt. Das nennen die auch noch Bestandserhaltung|uhoh:

Ich werde jedenfalls, wenn die Kühltruhe leer ist, zum Kochtopfangler. An sonstigen Tagen finde ich es nicht langweilig mit einem angelnden Kollegen zu schnacken oder mich daran zu erfreuen, dass noch Fische im Gewässer vorhanden sind, ohne sie gleich ausrotten zu wollen.


----------



## esox_105 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich bin für eine selektive entnahme von Fischen, daß heisst für mich das ich zu den gesetzlichen Mindestmaßen bei Raubfischen noch ein paar cm drauflege, z.B. haben Hechte bei mir ein *Mindestmaß* von 65 cm, alles was darunter ist, geht zurück ins Wasser. Anders sieht es bei Karpfen aus, dort habe ich ein *Höchstmaß* von 50 cm.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ja, diese kleinen Hechte lassen sich sehr schwer festhalten#6
und eine Handlandung bei großen Karpfen ist auch nicht einfach.


----------



## Veit (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben wir Angler ja doch noch eine Chance unser Hobby zu verteidigen, bevor die Catch&Releaser die Meute der militanten Tierfreunde und Gesetzemacher unaufhaltsam gegen alle Angler aufgebracht haben.



Wow, soviel populistisches Gerede am frühen Morgen!!! |kopfkrat |uhoh: :v


----------



## Abramis_brama (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Eindeutig ja, sofern sie einen Angelschein haben |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hört sich fast wie ein Mitarbeiter von Peta an. Mich wundert das du bei dieser Einstellung überhaupt noch angelst, kauf den Fisch doch besser im Supermarkt. Mach was du willst, aber ich für meinen Teil werde weiterhin immer ein paar Fische zurück setzen, da schließlich nicht immer der Zielfisch beißt. Nochmal zu den Russen: wenn ich so denken würde wie die meisten von denen, dann müsste ich jedes Jahr ca. 5 tonnen Rotaugen und Brassen töten, die dann leider den Köder für die Schleie oder den Karpfen genommen haben. 
Leute, hört doch einfach mal auf mit diesen besch..... C&R Postings, oder macht einfach ein eigenes Forum wo nur über C&R diskutiert wird. Mir geht dieser ganze Mist ziemlich auf die Nüsse!


----------



## Veit (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Danke, Abramis, dass du den auch noch zitiert hast. Hatte ich noch garnicht gelesen. #q :q 
Da weiß man garnicht was man zuerst tun soll. Lachen oder Heulen.
Das mit dem Peta-Mitarbeiter sehe ich übrigens genauso.


----------



## Dart (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Ich habe mich dort eingetragen und wuerde es immer wieder machen 
Nach rund 37 Angeljahren ist mir eines sehr deutlich geworden, es gibt immer weniger Fisch und immer mehr Angler. Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch, aber ueber das Beutemachen definiere ich nicht meine eigene Angelei. Ich goenne jedem sein lecker Filet, aber erfreue mich ueber jeden zurueckgesetzten Fisch wenn das ein Angler macht der sein Gewaesser kennt. Es gibt sicher etliche Gewaesser mit verbutteten Brassen,-oder Barschbestaenden, wo es Sinn macht die gefangenen Fische zu verwerten. Der Umkehrschluss, warum gibt es dort verbuttete Bestaende? Nach m.M., weil nahezu jedem groesseren Raubfisch auf die Ruebe gehauen wird. Die Seite will erreichen das dem Angler mehr eigenverantwortliche Entscheidungsfreiheit geben wird, und das unterstuetze ich sehr gern.#6 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Abramis_brama (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich dort eingetragen und wuerde es immer wieder machen
> Nach rund 37 Angeljahren ist mir eines sehr deutlich geworden, es gibt immer weniger Fisch und immer mehr Angler. Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch, aber ueber das Beutemachen definiere ich nicht meine eigene Angelei. Ich goenne jedem sein lecker Filet, aber erfreue mich ueber jeden zurueckgesetzten Fisch wenn das ein Angler macht der sein Gewaesser kennt. Es gibt sicher etliche Gewaesser mit verbutteten Brassen,-oder Barschbestaenden, wo es Sinn macht die gefangenen Fische zu verwerten. Der Umkehrschluss, warum gibt es dort verbuttete Bestaende? Nach m.M., weil nahezu jedem groesseren Raubfisch auf die Ruebe gehauen wird. Die Seite will erreichen das dem Angler mehr eigenverantwortliche Entscheidungsfreiheit geben wird, und das unterstuetze ich sehr gern.#6
> Gruss Reiner


 


|good:  Ich hab mich natürlich auch eingetragen!! Bin ich jetzt ein Militanter???


----------



## Caddis (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ich auch!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Domainmike
Man sollte Fische nicht mit Menschen, Säugetieren oder anderen Lebewesen vergleichen - denn dann gehts ganz schnell ins emotionale, und das hat bei einer ernsthaften Diskussion über C&R eigentlich nichts zu suchen. Genau das ist die Masche von Peta und Konsorten. Da sieht man dann plötzlich Hunde mit Angelhaken im Maul und drunter steht "würden sie das auch mit ihrem Hund machen" usw. 
Inwieweit Fische Schmerzen empfinden ist dabei erstmal egal - sie sind aber grundsätzlich anders als Hunde oder Maden. 
Ich finde solche Vergleiche einfach falsch!
Deutlich wird das vor allem, wenn man einen solchen Vergleich einfach mal umdreht:
dann schmeiss ich mal nen Karpfen aus 1,50m auf den Boden und sag: "meiner Katze macht das auch nix aus!"

Ansonsten respektiere ich deine Meinung, ich teile sie zwar nicht - sehe sie aber als konsequent an - und das find ich gut. 

P.S.
Deine Anspielung bezüglich des, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack noch vertretbaren, Chauvinismus den einige C&R Verfechter an den Tag legen trieb mir doch ein kleines Grinsen ins Gesicht


----------



## krauthis7 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

ich hab mich auch eingetragen


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich jetzt ein Militanter???


Nein.
Die Selbstbestimmung eines jeden Fischereiberechtigten ergibt nun einmal verschiedene Ansichten. Man kann nicht Toleranz fordern und gleichzeitig eine andere Meinung unterdrücken.
Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit des Andersdenkenden. Und somit halte ich es wie die Pariser Angler:
Jedem die Seine


----------



## Dr.Dre (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Also ich hab mich da auch eingetragen.
Ich release zwar nich alles was ich fange, aber das einzige was ich mal mitgehn lasse is das was ich und meine Familie mit ein oder zwei Mahlzeiten verputzen können. Ich finde es einfach ******* wenn leute wirklich alles was ihnen an den haken kommt abschlachten. Wir warn mal letztes jahr mit freunden von meinem Onkel und meinem vater in dänemark zum kutterangeln und die menschen haben wirklich alles mit genommen: die haben riesige säcke mit fischköpfen mitgeschleppt und jeden noch so untermaßigen dorsch abgeschlachtet.die haben bestimt >500 Fische mit genommen. dem kaptain war das egal. das soll jetzt nich diskriminierend klingen aber die leute die bei diesem "massenschlachten" mitgewirkt haben waren alle russen.

kevin


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*



			
				Dr.Dre schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mich da auch eingetragen.
> Ich release zwar nich alles was ich fange, aber das einzige was ich mal mitgehn lasse is das was ich und meine Familie mit ein oder zwei Mahlzeiten verputzen können. Ich finde es einfach ******* wenn leute wirklich alles was ihnen an den haken kommt abschlachten. Wir warn mal letztes jahr mit freunden von meinem Onkel und meinem vater in dänemark zum kutterangeln und die menschen haben wirklich alles mit genommen: die haben riesige säcke mit fischköpfen mitgeschleppt und jeden noch so untermaßigen dorsch abgeschlachtet.die haben bestimt >500 Fische mit genommen. dem kaptain war das egal. das soll jetzt nich diskriminierend klingen aber die leute die bei diesem "massenschlachten" mitgewirkt haben waren alle russen.
> 
> kevin




Ja sehe ich ähnlich nehme öfters auch mal einen Fisch mit aber vieles landet sofort wieder im Wasser.
Was das Massenschlachten angeht muss ich sagen das ich aus eigenen beobachtungen feststellen musste das diese besagte Personengruppe wirklich JEDEN Fisch mitnimmt. Und wenn mann dann sieht wie ganze Seeen leergefischt werden dan kotzt mich das an. Gewässer brauche ein gesundes maß an allen Fischgrößen und ich will keine verhältnisse wie in Osteuropa da geibbet fisch satt aber nur untermaßig.


----------



## Dart (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

Was soll man sich einen Kopf machen ueber Angler aus Osteuropa, wenn viele deutsche Angler die gleiche Mentalitaet haben. >Ich hab bezahlt,ich nehme jeden Fisch mit<
Ansonsten gern zurueck zum Thema des Thread
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

@Dr.Dre
Hallo Nachbar#h
Dein Hausgewässer liegt im Überflutungsgebiet der Weser und ist somit ein sehr empfindliches Ökosystem. Ein Besatz lohnt sich nicht, weil durch das Hochwasser ein ständiger Austausch der Fischarten statt findet. Was heute noch dort schwimmt, kann morgen weg sein. Eine dauerhafte Bestandssicherung ist also sehr schwierig umzusetzen.
Jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen am Gewässer, und sollte sich so verhalten wie es beiden nützt. Der Bestandssicherung wie der Entnahme.
Bei Karpfen ist es lediglich eine Kostenfrage des Besatzes, weil diese Fischart sich eh (noch)nicht eigenständig in unseren Breiten vermehren kann.
Zu manchen Verhaltensweisen außerhalb der Drei-Meilen-Zone möchte ich mich auch nicht äußern, denn soviel könnte ich manchmal  nicht:v, wie mir schlecht wird; was nichts mit Seekrankheit zu tun hat.


----------



## aichi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Ich habe mich eingetragen! Wer noch?*

hab mich eingetragen


----------

